#ubuntu-za 2011-06-27
 * scar[w] notices Kilos' questions
<nuvolari> atteeshu.
<Maaz> nuvolari: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell nuvolari dankie vir die mooi woorde seun. ek sal in en uit om die data te rek. pas jou op" 2 days, 19 hours, 52 minutes and 58 seconds ago
<nuvolari> :) heh, think we should buy the oom a Bday present
 * andrewlsd thinks so too
<nlsthzn> birthday?
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: was his bday last week
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: ah crapels... I did not know :(
<andrewlsd> belated present.
<andrewlsd> then
<nuvolari> ye :D
<nuvolari> any ideas? I thought of something but it might not last that long :P
 * nlsthzn would suggest clubbing in and getting ticket to aus...
<nuvolari> we'll need to reach pretty deep for that
<nuvolari> although I guess every lttle helps!
<inetpro> good evening
<Maaz> inetpro: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell inetpro and nuvolari sorry i missed you guys. will pop in now and again. keep well" 2 days, 23 hours, 43 minutes and 58 seconds ago
<kbmonkey> evening inetpro 
<kbmonkey> such a good bot you are Maaz 
<inetpro> hmm... poor kios out of airtime again
<inetpro> kbmonkey: heh
<inetpro> I wish I could buy kilos a lifetime of airtime
<kbmonkey> i wish dsl was sovernment subsidized!
<kbmonkey> *government
<kbmonkey> brb
#ubuntu-za 2011-06-28
<sakhi> Morning
<Kilos> hiya superfly and all you others
<superfly> hi Kilos!
<superfly> you've been scarce
<Kilos> stretching data superfly 
<Kilos> getting very good at it
<Kilos> how many peeps make 30m last 21 days
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> goeie more Kilos
<inetpro> and good morning everyone else
<Kilos> more inetpro gaan dit goed
<inetpro> Kilos: goed en met jou, hoekom kry jy net 30mb op 'n slag?
<Kilos> deit was 110 maar dis wat oor was
<inetpro> Kilos: ahh, maar selfs 110MB op 'n slag is duur koop
<Kilos> ian was hier met sy nuwe modem en sim en dit was deel van die modem koop
<Kilos> 100 n maand
<Kilos> waar was jy inetpro . elke keer wat ek op kom is jy missing
<inetpro> Kilos: ons was die naweek in Mpumalanga
<Kilos> ah, en die laaste paar weke?
<inetpro> Kilos: ek's hier meeste van die tyd, net stiller as vantevore
<inetpro> besig
<Kilos> o ok
<superfly> aren't we all?
<Kilos> anyone know how  and if you can transfer data from cell to cell?
<inetpro> superfly: I guess
<superfly> Kilos: phone vodacom?
<Kilos> will try them ty superfly  
<Kilos> need to take sim from modem. see yous asap again
<superfly> Kilos: can't ian do the same thing I did? *111#, etc ?
<Kilos> he also outa work superfly  so struggling as well
 * inetpro just got seemlessly upgraded to Firefox 5.0 on Lucid 10.04.2 LTS \\o/ 
<nuvolari> o/ lo oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  hoe gaan dit seun
<nuvolari> dit gaan aan oom
<nuvolari> besig besig
<nuvolari> soos altyd :P
<Kilos> mooi man. besig is goed
<kbmonkey> hello nuvolari :)
#ubuntu-za 2011-06-29
<tumbleweed> anyone want to come and help us get some packages to build? :) http://nigelb.me/ubuntu/2011/07/27/fix-ftbfs-jam.html
 * nlsthzn waves
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: You seem to be on a got mission (well going on your posts in disaporg)
<nlsthzn> *git
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: affirmative!
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: the vid of Linus was hilarious
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: agreed, lol, I don't think a lot of people liked him after that.
<nuvolari> also in the comments they showed their dislike
<nuvolari> ok, hometime
<nuvolari> talk soon
<superfly> linus goes to the extreme... he hates CVS so much, he had to make a VCS that was completely different
<superfly> in fact, it's so different it doesn't resemble any other VCS out there
<superfly> in my experience, git is over-engineered and over-complicated
<frets> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<frets> Maaz, with sugar 
<Maaz> Help yourself outa the sugar pot
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for frets!
<frets> Thank you maaz
<nlsthzn> superfly: yes, Linus does seem to have issues :p
<nuvolari> so? call me a linus fan
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> ugh, vodacom troubles :'(
<nuvolari> It does'nt make sence
<nuvolari> I can connect when I place the SIM in a phone and connect via usb, but just try to use a 3g data card...
<inetpro> yikes, have not had a power failure in a long time
<inetpro> we had a power failure at the office earlier this evening
<inetpro> now my PC is off :-(
<inetpro> tried to wake it up remotely but forgot that the networking is only enabled at first login
<nuvolari> R.I.P. inetpro's pc
 * nuvolari takes a moment of silence
<inetpro> nuvolari: thanks, I feel better already
<superfly> nuvolari: I usually like Linus' approach to Linux and open source, but his stance on git versus any other VCS is rather extreme (and unlike him)
 * inetpro wonders how to get a PC to auto connect to the network
<nlsthzn> Well, I found Linus to be very pragmatic... and hilarious
<nuvolari> well, let's face it, if you can git you can probably do anything else, therefore, learn git :P
<superfly> which is why I think he was burned pretty badly by CVS (since that's the only VCS he actually ever talks about)
<nuvolari> eh? he bad-mouths svn too
<nuvolari> just because they started with the slogan "VCS done right" or something like that
<frets> So the new kernel is 3.0?
<nlsthzn> frets: still in RC but yes... 3.0 has arrived
<frets> My kernel is so screwed anyway I lost track of the version..
<nlsthzn> frets: uname -a
<nlsthzn> :p
<tumbleweed> 3.0 is nothing special, just a bigger number. Like firefox 5
<tumbleweed> and it works fine, like firefox 5. I can't say I noticed either of them
<nlsthzn> I did find running 3.0 rather than .38 has reduced the temperature of my lappy (and thus also increased battery life)
<frets> lol nlsthzn 
<tumbleweed> newer kernels tend to do that
<nlsthzn> but the rumours of a power regression in .38 kernels turned out true for me...
<Tonberry> there is a workaround
<Tonberry> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2638_aspm&num=2
<nlsthzn> another work around is to use another kernel :p
<Tonberry> true
<inetpro> does Ubuntu desktop assign an IP before login?
<tumbleweed> inetpro: depends
<tumbleweed> if you need access to the users credentials (e.g. to join a wireless network), it can only happen after login
<tumbleweed> if you are plugged into an ethernet network with dhcp, it'll happen on boot.
<inetpro> tumbleweed: are you sure about that?
<tumbleweed> sure about what?
<tumbleweed> you can save wifi credentials in a system-wide store
<Tonberry> when in doubt
<Tonberry> wireshark
<inetpro> tumbleweed: that if you use DHCP it will assign before logn?
<tumbleweed> yeah
<inetpro> ok
<tumbleweed> if you log in really fast, it may not have happened yet
<inetpro> Kubuntu has an option "system connection" but it's greyed out on my system
<inetpro> that is on network manager
<inetpro> have not played around with these options enough
<tumbleweed> if you don't configure it not to, network manager connects to wired ethernet
<inetpro> tumbleweed: thanks
<inetpro> will play around a bit when I have time
<inetpro> also want to make sure that my PC is set to wake on lan for next time when this happens
<nuvolari> o/ kbmonkey 
<nlsthzn> having used wicd to set up my net connection in slackware I would have internet up and running even before I had logged in :p
<kbmonkey> hey nuvolari, nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> hey monkey-man
<kbmonkey> so you liking the git nuvolari ?
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: indeed. Will take a while to master though
<kbmonkey> im a fan of mercurial, seems very similar to git. the commands match :)
<nuvolari> I've never worked with hg before
<nuvolari> just read a tutorial on it once
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: do you know if the DLUG meetings will always be in the middle of the week?
<kbmonkey> the best analogy I read, is Git is MacGyver and Mercurial is James Bond
<kbmonkey> and I'm a fan of both >_>
<nuvolari> I'm not too fond of it being in the week/thursday
<nuvolari> cool!
<nuvolari> I just find it troublesome when having to work with an svn repo
<kbmonkey> I think git rocks for github
<kbmonkey> Thursday is a bit troublesome, Im not sure if they will always be 
<nuvolari> I can't reproduce some issues on a small sample project, but I've messed up my repo on work projects more than once :P I actually was able to resolve it for the first time today 
<kbmonkey> I'll drop a hint to DLUG to prefer weekends
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: cool, thanks, i'll just drop a mail too, earlier to the date
 * kbmonkey needs a new calendar app to sync with gcal
<kbmonkey> well I'm too bushed to do any tinkering -.-
<nuvolari> heh, know the feeling!
<kbmonkey> my legs are aching from all the excercise this week :) lol
<nuvolari> ok, bedtime
<nuvolari> night
<nuvolari> cheers kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> lo sdehaan, goodbye sdehaan 
 * nuvolari tips hat
<kbmonkey> nite nuvolari. also cashing in for tonite.
#ubuntu-za 2011-06-30
<nlsthzn> long night coming to close, cheers all
<sakhi> Morning
<nuvolari> hmm, is google sick today?
<queery> no just in transition
<nuvolari> ye, but I didn't experience gmail downtime before
<queery> hehe yea
<queery> im getting problems too
<queery> and is in the middle of the transition
<queery> and it's back
<inetpro> latest tweet by inetpro
<inetpro> Maaz: latest tweet by inetpro
<Maaz> inetpro: "ubuntu-za Regional Contacts get Natty CDs soon http://t.co/RiCptd2" 1 minute and 4 seconds ago, http://twitter.com/inetpro/statuses/86514606108979200
<inetpro> are we getting any?
<inetpro> or rather, where can I get some?
<nuvolari> I'll trade a Natty CD for a google+ invite :P
<nuvolari> that's postage included 
<superfly> nuvolari: do you have a Google Profile?
<nuvolari> superfly: I have one yes
<nuvolari> is that about it? :P
<superfly> nuvolari: check your mail
<nuvolari> :D You're not called superfly for nothing!
<nuvolari> thanks :)
<inetpro> superfly: me+ please
<superfly> inetpro: have you got a Google profile?
<inetpro> superfly: yep
<inetpro> thanks superfly
 * superfly takes a bow
<inetpro> now how do you send invites to others?
<superfly> they need to have a Google Profile, and then you add them to a circle, and then "share" with only them
<inetpro> superfly: "share" with only them?
<superfly> inetpro: in the top right hand corner there's a white "share" box... click, select only one person, type in a message, "share"
<nuvolari> I guess this is sad. my geek circle is the only circle with more than 5 people :P
<inetpro> superfly: ahh, thanks
<inetpro> again
<inetpro> yikes, now where's my privacy going to now?
<inetpro> if I add somebody on my address list to a new circle does that mean that everyone else in other circles will be able to see this new member?
<nuvolari> hmm, there was a message about that, but now I can't remember what it said
<nuvolari> who has time to read notifications when theres a new toy?
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> oh, I missed the first part
#ubuntu-za 2011-07-01
<kbmonkey> hello :)
<superfly> morning kbmonkey
<inetpro> good morning
<kbmonkey> mornin
<superfly> heya inetpro!
<nlsthzn> Hello peoples...
<superfly> sup nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> :/ great... I didn't hear a thing ... guess I have to go check my notifications
<nlsthzn> superfly: oh and hi :D
<nlsthzn> superfly: if you don't mind.... could you ping me once more please...
<superfly> ping nlsthzn
<superfly> nlsthzn: is that what you want?
<Kilos> morning superfly nuvolari and others
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, move it
<Maaz> Don't rush me Kilos . Making decent coffee is an art
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> Maaz, where is everybody
<Maaz> Kilos: Not a clue, sorry
 * Kilos waves to nlsthzn 
<superfly> hi Kilos!
<superfly> Kilos: did you and Ian get sorted?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> they wouldnt do it superfly 
<Kilos> sis helped ty
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: OK
<superfly> Kilos: send me your new number
<Kilos> will do ty superfly  but first wanna gripe
<superfly> Kilos: just for future reference
<Kilos> there must surely be some law against these peeps sending you an sms saying you are subscribed to "whatever" at R5.99 a day
<superfly> 0_0
<superfly> there is
<Kilos> then you gotta sms stop but they still steal a few times before stopping
<superfly> Kilos: do you have the number?
<Kilos> it is a pc number no a cell i think
<nuvolari> hallo oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> how're you?
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> well ty laddie
<Kilos> nuvolari, whats that google goodie you added me to?
<Squirm> hello
<Kilos> lo Squirm 
<Kilos> i just need to change glasses so i can get the number for superfly 
<Kilos> +2783390673195360
<Kilos> luckily there no airtime onna fone. i foned mtn and they say they can only block then after they have deducted the first R5.99
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> the place is called Flycell Pack
<nuvolari> Kilos: it's the new soscial platform from google
<nlsthzn> Hey Mr. Kilos :)
<Kilos> and there is a number in their help 0822350490
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: are you on Google+?
<Kilos> what does it do nuvolari 
<nlsthzn> Kilos: it is basically Facebook
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: I added you to a circle and now I am also getting your updates... did you add me also or is this automatic?
<Kilos> oh. i stay away from facebook because it eats data. will go there again one day
<Kilos> maybe i will go with the fone sometime. it uses like 10% of the data that the pc does
<nlsthzn> Kilos: I think there is a mobile app for Google+, I am not sure...
<Kilos> yeah thats what nuvolari  sent me
<Kilos> i get the link
<Kilos> http://m.google.com/+
<Kilos> but its a google thing looks like not facebook hey?
<nlsthzn> same features, a couple of neat new ones... still early days though
<Kilos> oh like competition for fb?
<Kilos> saw onna idiot box news fb is worth 70 billion
<Kilos> think it was $
<Kilos> anyway are all of you fit and well?
<nuvolari> Kilos: well, I'm not really active on fb anymore
<Kilos> ah me too
<nuvolari> if google can make this work, I won't have a reason to not use it :P
<nlsthzn> In Diaspora I really thought Aspects where awesome, now Google has Circles... definitely better way of doing things...
<nlsthzn> superfly: Ah... I see the fly is also doing the G+ thing :p
<superfly> nlsthzn: since before most other folks here ;-)
<nlsthzn> I would imagine :)
<kbmonkey> G+ is news to me, wow when did this happen :)
<nlsthzn> kbmonkey: not sure the absolute beginning but it hit main stream media on TV a few days ago...
 * Kilos hopes you are all getting ready to go home and have a good weekend
<nlsthzn> Thanks uncle, same to you
<Kilos> you off the weekend nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Off since yesterday... so two more days, daughter is visiting so I am taking her into the city tomorrow so see a real life show here... some fire blowing and arabian dancing etc... should be fun
<Kilos> great enjoy
<nuvolari> Kilos: almost
<nuvolari> still stuff to do
<Kilos> night all of you. sleep tight
<Kilos> Maaz, night
<Maaz> kbye Kilos
<Kilos> go sleep superfly too cold to sit by pc
#ubuntu-za 2011-07-02
<kbmonkey> more more
<superfly> less less
<Kilos> morning superfly and all ya other peeps
<Kilos> whats news with the mb superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> I got it
<Kilos> yay thats good news
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> lo bmg505 
<mriski> evening all
<kbmonkey> evening mriski 
<superfly> evening
<mriski> how is everyone doing?
<kbmonkey> I am quite chilly
<kbmonkey> evening superfly 
<superfly> hi kbmonkey
<Symmetria> someone needs to come out with like, a decent windows media centre clone for linux :P 
<nlsthzn> Night gents... I got to go and have a sleepy...
<kbmonkey> night nlsthzn, sleep warm!
<nlsthzn> night.... zzzzzzz
<inetpro> good evening
<kbmonkey> hello :)
<inetpro> hmm... I see the time has moved on
<kbmonkey> we will all be in trouble if time didn't move on ;)
<inetpro> kbmonkey: true
<kbmonkey> i wonder what the smallest unit of time is
<kbmonkey> the time for light to travel a planck length?
<inetpro> a planck length?
<kbmonkey> oh my, that _is_ tiny 
<kbmonkey> "one attosecond is to one second what one second is to twice the age of the universe"
<kbmonkey> I think of random stuff when brain is tired. info just leaks out.
<aquarat> leak is a disgusting word
<kbmonkey> you prefer ooze?
<kbmonkey> ;p
<aquarat> mmm
<aquarat> ooze sounds like it could be tasty
<aquarat> something thick and delicious
<aquarat> like nectar on a baobab tree
<aquarat> :(
<Tonberry> @ Symmetria tried xbmc yet?
<kbmonkey> ha ha now that sounds disgusting aquarat >_>
<aquarat> :P
<aquarat> an excerpt from blue planet
<aquarat> (I think that's the name)
<aquarat> BBC documentary
<aquarat> oh it's Planet Earth
<kbmonkey> well only if coming from brains thatis
<kbmonkey> okay I'm stopping myself here, need to regenerate. gn all
<kbmonkey> in the words of Bender, "what an awful dream. Ones and zeroes everywhere... and I thought I saw a two!"
#ubuntu-za 2011-07-03
 * Kilos greets all the ubunteros and others
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos 
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Okay
<Kilos> hows ya kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> such a good bot :)
<Kilos> lol
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and kbmonkey!
<Kilos> Maaz, thank you so much kind bot
<Maaz> Kilos: no problemo
<kbmonkey> Maaz, thanks buddy
<Maaz> kbmonkey: np
<inetpro> good morning Kilos
<Kilos> hiya inetpro hows things
<inetpro> good and yourself thanks Kilos
<Kilos> good ty
<inetpro> nice sunny day in Pretoria today
<Kilos> just kinda cold here in ptown
<Kilos> yeah very lekker outside
<Kilos> as long as you are out of the shade it be kiff
<Kilos> in the walls and ceilings
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sorry
 * inetpro hanging out on G+ for a test session
<inetpro> good evening everyone
<Kilos> huh?
<inetpro> Kilos: you have data?
<Kilos> to be here yes
<nlsthzn> inetpro: G+ is pretty good :)
<nlsthzn> hi uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> hi neil
<Kilos> oops nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> :)
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm...
<Kilos> what is G+
<inetpro> Kilos: it's the new facebook but it is not facebook
<inetpro> Kilos: it's a better google
<Kilos> oh that thingie nuvo told me to get
<nlsthzn> Kilos: thats the one
<nlsthzn> google plus
<Kilos> does it eat data like facebook
<inetpro> so I'm guessing at this stage that it should survive
<nlsthzn> Kilos: it will
<Kilos> then i leave it for now
<inetpro> Kilos: likely yes
<Kilos> tried to get it on the nokia 9300i but wasnt successful
<inetpro> Kilos: but it all depends on friends in your circles
<inetpro> if they post lots of photos it will eat data
<Kilos> the 9300i a smart fone but kinda stupid too
<Kilos> cant go better than edge
<Kilos> i be happy here and pidgin for now
<inetpro> Kilos: have you done voice over pidgin yet?
<Kilos> no inetpro voice also eats data
<inetpro> sure thing
<Kilos> must be like skype nearly
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> maybe one day
<Kilos> how the chickens doing
<inetpro> I tested it for the 1st time last night and am impressed how easy it goes
<Kilos> pidgin is really good
<inetpro> Kilos: we been holding back a bit this year but the first lot is coming along nicely again
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> times have been tough 
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> work work work... taking the life away from us
<Kilos> yeah its not good
<Kilos> must have family time
 * inetpro trying to refocus his self
<Kilos> anyone know scar[w] 
<Kilos> or does he just lurk
<Kilos> nope i got the wrong one now
<Kilos> saw someone with zs6 in his user info and wondered where that came from
<Kilos> cant find him now
<inetpro> Kilos: many lurkers here 
 * nlsthzn lurks
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> so don't tell me all those secrets of yours :-)
<Kilos> scar[w], and sf55 is the same guy
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> no news on visa yet
<Kilos> i think they digging deap
<inetpro> eish
<Kilos> hulle baqng die ou oomie
<Kilos> bang ook
<Kilos> they think i will corrupt the windows users there
<Kilos> lo |3o|3 Squirm 
<Squirm> hello
<Kilos> hi smorar 
<|3o|3> hey 
<nlsthzn> gtg... catch you guys later :)
<Kilos> go well nl
<Kilos> eish so fast
 * inetpro lol at Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> can that johan in the lists chown that external to suit all his osses
<sf55> hi ye I'm just a lurk :P
<Kilos> hi sf55 have you been welcomed here yet
<kbmonkey> hello sf55 and oom Kilos :)
<sf55> yeah a few weeks ago
<Kilos> good
<sf55> hi kbmonkey
<Kilos> hey kbmonkey  you well
<sf55> zs6 mm is that gp?
<kbmonkey> ja I'm well thanks, saw kung fu panda today, i like :) yourself ?
<Kilos> good ty just cold
<kbmonkey> te veel :(
<Kilos> i saw somewhere ZS6... forget the rest
<Kilos> that used to be ham names
<Kilos> or registered names
<Kilos> forget the right work
<Kilos> id's
<sf55> I know here in ct it's zu1/zr1/zs1
<sf55> forgot the rest ^_^
<kbmonkey> zs6?
<sf55> thats why I asked if 6 = gauteng
<Kilos> no in the old days it was the different levels
<Kilos> like some were only morse then went more to voice tec
<Kilos> i forgot mosta that
<Kilos> that was back when 30 meg was a higher frequency
<Kilos> before fm
<kbmonkey> ah ham radio I take it
<Kilos> now cell phones are around 1000 meg
<Kilos> kbmonkey, you guys are like -2 again tonight
<sf55> yeah zu 
<Kilos> where is global warming when you need it
<sf55> oops zu < zr < zs
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> anyway just something that caught my eye
<Kilos> i see there quite a bit of amateaur radio stuff in synaptic
<sf55> \0/ updates on the vmwgfx driver :)
 * sf55 thanks mr. Hellstrom
#ubuntu-za 2012-06-25
<Kilos> morning superfly and other early birds
<Kilos> pc couldnt boot in the cold
<Kilos> thats the modern way of explaining it
<Kilos> truth is finger couldnt reach the pc from my bed
<superfly> Morning Kilos, glad to see you survived the night.
<superfly> hahaha
<Kilos> hehe ty superfly everything is frozen here
<Kilos> and 14°c max today
<superfly> Eina
<Kilos> all well with the fly's superfly ?
<superfly> That's too cold.
<superfly> Yup
<Kilos> you got some yucky weather and more coming
<superfly> Just rainy
<Kilos> cape of storms
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<Kilos> afternoon Smilyborg 
<Kilos> hehe
<Smilyborg> hehe. Morning
<Kilos> you wont survive here
<Smilyborg> oh?
<Kilos> 14°c max today
<Smilyborg> eek
<superfly> Afternoon Smilyborg
<Smilyborg> hey superfly
<psydroid> hi Kilos Smilyborg and superfly
<superfly> yo psydroid
<Smilyborg> hey psydroid
<superfly> *yawn*
<Kilos> oi
<psydroid> it's too early on the day, we're barely awake
<Smilyborg> ^
<Kilos> the fly has already got to the station and is yawning on the train
<Kilos> did that once, and woke up three stations past my get off point
<superfly> Kilos: I get off in Cape Town, no way to miss my station
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> oh not stop at robbin island
<Kilos> not/no
<superfly> Kilos: the trains are not fitted for underwater use, I'm afraid
<Kilos> hehehe
<superfly> talking of which, here's the station
<Kilos> go safe superfly 
<Kilosm> forgot no power today. didnt charge fone either. sigh
<Kilosm> see you all late avy. be good. have a successful day
<Symmetria> ullo
<Maaz> Symmetria: By the way, Charl on freenode told me "tell Symmetria http://i.imgur.com/QMw9m.gif" 2 days, 23 hours, 8 minutes and 11 seconds ago
<Symmetria> mirror.ac.za ram will be going in during the course of the day 
<Kerbero[dsp]> ok
<Kerbero[dsp]> so then it will be back up
<Symmetria> its running at the moment and up, but util that ram goes in it probably wont be stable
<Kerbero[dsp]> ok
 * Symmetria looks at this network he has to fix and ponders
<Symmetria> its a flat /16 network, with 600 edge switches, countless pcs and we have to break it down and subnet it and introduce some structure to it
<Symmetria> while the campus is running and live
<Symmetria> this is going to be? fun? if the definition of fun is some masochistic version of suicide
<Kerbero[dsp]> hehe
<Kerbero[dsp]> what campus if i may ask?
<Symmetria> no comment :)
<Kerbero[dsp]> haha ok
<Kerbero[dsp]> at least i know our campus runs a lot of /24 /23 and /22 subnets
<Kerbero[dsp]> but interestingly enough i saw a /16 on a telecommunications university in france's network
<charl> morning
<magespawn> howdy all
<magespawn> how do I get a command to run on a boot or reboot of ubuntu server?
<Kerbero[dsp]> the word rc.local comes to mind for some reason
<Symmetria> mirror going down for the next hour or 2 for a ram upgrade 
<Symmetria> they just taking it down adding some more chips and bringing it back 
<Reenen> plop
<Reenen> How up to date are you guys with hardware?
<sflr> hi all
<Reenen> I have a Biostar TA770E motherboard (http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/en/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=418) and am not 100% sure if I can load DDR3 ram onto it... "Moreover, AM3 CPU supports both DDR2 /DDR3 memory module and accelerates data transfer rate by up to 5200MT/s via HyperTransport 3.0 technology." but under memory support in the last tab no DDR3 memory is named
<Reenen> lo sflr
<magespawn> hi sflr
<tumbleweed> Reenen: the board will support either DDR2 or DDR3, but they are physically incompatible
<magespawn> Kerbero[dsp], so i just add the command I want to run to that file save, reboot and that is that?
<Kerbero[dsp]> magespawn: something like that i think yes
<Kerbero[dsp]> just google to make sure
<magespawn> ty Kerbero[dsp] 
<Reenen> tumbleweed: when you say physically incompatible, you mean that the pin configurations won't allow me to insert DDR3 memory into the board (as I know I have ddr2 at the moment)
<Reenen> or I can't use DDR2 and DDR3 at the same time?
<tumbleweed> Reenen: correct. the notch is in a different place
<sflr> Reenen: you cant mix the 2 types
<tumbleweed> and you can't have a socket on a motherbaord that'll accept either type
<sflr> yeah, that would be weird!
<sflr> hi magespawn 
<Reenen> can I run nvidia card on a AMD motherboard?
<tumbleweed> yes
<magespawn> some of the really old boards had slots for two types of ram, i never tried two types at the same time though
<Kerbero[dsp]> i'm currently on a mobo like that
<Kerbero[dsp]> you have to choose in the bios which slots to use
<Kerbero[dsp]> can't be both at the same time
<magespawn> never had a look, the boards are that old, i did not have a power supply for them.
<smile> hi all :)
 * superfly has internet at work again... at last
<tumbleweed> ouch
<smile> superfly: :D
<Symmetria> aalston@mirror:~$ free
<Symmetria>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Symmetria> Mem:     132288096   37805640   94482456          0      29140   33639632
<Symmetria> -/+ buffers/cache:    4136868  128151228
<Symmetria> Swap:     19530748          0   19530748
<Symmetria> :P
<Symmetria> heh that should solve some issues
<smile> :p
<magespawn> if I plug a flash drive with m$ virus on it into my ubuntu pc, it sees those as *.exe files, can I just copy those files off?
<superfly> magespawn: presuming those are the actual virii, yes
<magespawn> superfly the files are named after other files and folders on the flash drive with a autorun file that points to them.
<magespawn> and one that is cleverly named recycler
<superfly> magespawn: heh.
 * Kilos waves \0/
<Kilos> yo magespawn 
<Kilos> hi Ghanatraveller 
<Ghanatraveller> hi
<Kilos> you got a funny name  --default123
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> gc wb
<gc> Thanks Kilos It was a bit of a struggle getting here.
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hi fly power returned
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> yo tonberryE352 
<tonberryE352> hello
<superfly> Kilos: great stuff oom
<Kilos> dankie my vriend
<Kilos> yo zeref 
<Kilos> Ghanatraveller, are you new here?
<Ghanatraveller> hm yes
<Kilos> where are you at the moment?
<Kilos> and welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> dag inetpro voor jy begin werk
<Kilos> yo Reenen 
<Reenen> how do I execute a command, and send the output to another command?
<Reenen> hi Kilos 
<Reenen> I am trying < 
<Reenen> but not quite working
<Kilos> explain what you want to do nicely and someone will help you
<Kilos> just be patient
<tonberryE352> command1 | command2
<Reenen> ok... (windows cmd, but similar thing)... start < type file.txt
<tonberryE352> windows can pipe over stdio?
<Reenen> well, that doesn't work
<tonberryE352> ok what exactly are you trying to do?
<Reenen> lol I have a huge folder full of garfield comics... each named ga19780901 (etc)  so I want to save "where I am" to a text file called readspot.txt... so I do copy con readspot.txt  ga19780913.gif ^z
<Reenen> then I want to start at the spot I left off by typing start < type readspot.txt
<Reenen> but this is not working
<tonberryE352> in linux?
<Reenen> well, I have mingw
<tonberryE352> start < readspot.txt
<Reenen> so most bash commands available
<Reenen> well, that starts a texteditor with readspot.txt
<smile> Kilos: !! :p
<tonberryE352> type is the windows cat?
<Reenen> actually start <&1 readspot.txt does that... start < readspot.txt just starts another shell
<Kilos> hi there smile 
<Reenen> well I have cat as well
<tonberryE352> what does start do?
<smile> Kilos: what did you do today? I've read your blog for 100% :)
<Kilos> lol i had no power all day and now its time to cook supper
<Kilos> hehe
<smile> Kilos: well that's a shame
<smile> i would go to their office and take a generator with you :D
<Reenen> start trys to start a file with whatever association it has
<tonberryE352> oh
<Kilos> actually it might be better smile they have connected to an upgraded new power line
<Reenen> so a .gif file gets opened by the image viewer, and html by the default browser etc.
<smile> Kilos: well do they have one? :)
<tonberryE352> try
<tonberryE352> start $(type readspot.txt)
<Kilos> one what smile ?
<smile> well, a good power line for you :)
<smile> @ Kilos 
<Reenen> can't find $(type
<tonberryE352> is that a windows cmd promp or some unix like terminal?
<Reenen> just windows command prompt...
<Reenen> ok, don't worry, just trying to be cute
<Reenen> :D
<tonberryE352> my cmd fu is a bit lacking
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday you well girl?
<Kilos> whats news with results?
<maiatoday> got the results, they like the practical but I have to do "elaborations" on the written part. No rewrite but it all has to be done by 14 Aug. The difficult part is figuring out what they want me to change
<Kilos> eish maiatoday sterkte
<maiatoday> ty
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<smile> bye :)
<superfly> Oh yey. Train fun.
<Kilos> lol what now
<Kilos> or isnt it funny?
<magespawn> i am on my way home later all
<superfly> Kilos: trains are delayed, not running, and standing still in the middle of nowhere
<Kilos> aw sorry to hear that superfly 
<Kilos> superfly, are you on your way yet?
<superfly> No, been sitting here for half an hour
<Kilos> are there buses that run the same route
<Kilos> i know taxis are expensive
<superfly> Kilos: we're in the middle of nowhere, not a station or road in sight
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> superfly, is the place at least crowded? not you alone?
<zeref> heeeehhh; theblaze asked me if i know what linux is o0o0?
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hes a funny guy
<zeref> that was at 06:13
<Kilos> then you must be a diplomat zeref 
<superfly> Kilos: I am with friends
<Kilos> oh thats ok then superfly 
<Kilos> i worry about my friends
<superfly> Kilos: I'll be fine :-)
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> Hey kilos
<magespawn> Looks like gc is a casualty of the power failure.
<Kilos> yeah
<magespawn> superfly who is in charge of the ubuntu-za forums?
<magespawn> I need to set her up with a ups and to restart after a power failure
<Kilos> yeah that could help
<Kilos> how long will the ups maintain
<magespawn> Normally a small one will do about  10 to 15 minutes for a normal desktop.
<magespawn> But a head less ubuntu server should use a lot less power than a m$ desktop
<Kilos> can they be coupled to a car battery to make it live longer magespawn 
<magespawn> Yes  think so.
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> Would be better to use a deep cycle battery. Car size voltage, but mattains a charge for a lot longer.
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> or park your car outside the window and run jumper cables to the battery
<magespawn> Petrol much.
<Kerbero> you should watch out
<Kilos> yeah its a prob nowadays hey
<Kerbero> because a lot of ups's can overheat if they run too long
<Kilos> ah
<Kerbero> even though the battery can last longer
<Kerbero> APC's are ok in general though
<Kerbero> as far as i heard
<magespawn> Just need good ventilation etc.
<Kilos> ah ty for that info Kerbero 
<Kerbero> more like forced cooling with extra computer fans @ magespawn 
<magespawn> Thats an idea.
<Kerbero> http://www.takealot.com/electronics/pc-components-1111/apc-back-ups-offline-ups-650va,2123519
<Kerbero> or buy that one
<magespawn> I was looking at the Tedelex intellipower series.
<Kerbero> when one buy a lcd, you buy a samsung
<Kerbero> cpu, intel
<Kerbero> ups, apc
<Kerbero> ^ just examples
<magespawn> I also do some business with Eaton.
<magespawn> Quite happy with my Phillips screens.
<Kerbero> i will agree that philips make nice screens
<Kerbero> but i will buy samsung if i have a choice
<Kerbero> at this stage anyway
<Kerbero> with the news about oled's it might change to sony in the future
<magespawn> www.eaton.com/
<magespawn> I have got some small ups without batteries, so I will try those first anyway.
<magespawn> Modify them to work with the deep cycle batteries, maybe a solar charger if i can.
<magespawn> I like the idea of hot swappable batteries.
<smile> hallo Kerbero:)
<Kerbero> dag smile
<magespawn> http://honestmusings.wordpress.com/2012/06/09/java-vs-python-for-a-start-up-help-us-decide/
<magespawn> One for the programmers ^^
<smile> Kerbero: how are you? :D
<smile> magespawn: python! :D
<magespawn> That is the authors opnion too I think, me I do not know enough.
<Kilos> superfly, train come yet?
<Mezenir> hi all
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<Mezenir> can anyone think of a reason many devices would suddenly start suffering from fsck errors on startup ?
<Kilos> many devices?
<Mezenir> yeah like a bunch of computers
<Mezenir> randomly
<Mezenir> i cant imagine linux would do anything to cause that
<Kilos> everytime they startup Mezenir 
<Kerbero> power dip
<Mezenir> no after i do a manual fsck repair
<Mezenir> they seem fine
<Kilos> bugs from the internet
<Kilos> hackers or something
<Mezenir> or the hardware supplier is giving us poor stock
<Kilos> drives?
<Mezenir> yeah
<Mezenir> since its a file system error
<Mezenir> i guess its probably related
<Mezenir> to the harddrive
<Mezenir> system log shows nothing unusual though
<Kilos> once you done fsck are they fine after that
<Kilos> and for how long
<Mezenir> ive only actually had one in my posession
<Mezenir> just mentioned an error manual fsck required
<Mezenir> so i ran fsck -y on it
<Mezenir> to say yes to all prompts
<Mezenir> and after that it booted
<Kilos> maybe from power dips or cuts
<Mezenir> yeah
<Kilos> i used to get probs when i used msn on pidgin but not anymore
<Mezenir> what kind of probs ?
<Kilos> do you know the force fsck command
<Mezenir> yeah fsck -f -y
<Kilos> pc wanted to run filesystem checks
<Mezenir> but thats only in case it doesnt think the filesystem has problems
<Mezenir> for ext3 file systems
<Mezenir> the default for most systems is to run fsck -p
<Kilos> oh i have done this when things werent happy
<Kilos> sudo touch /forcefsck
<Mezenir> which fixes "safe" errors automatically
<Kilos> then it does fsck on next boot
<Mezenir> yeah
<Kilos> what do the -f -y do?
<Mezenir> strange that using msn would trigger that thou
<Mezenir> -f = force
<Kilos> its microsoft
<Mezenir> -y = yes to all prompts
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> ty
<Mezenir> it only applies to ext2/3/4 filesystems thou
<Mezenir> each filesystem checker has different options
<Kilos> i have even had pidgin hang and not want to close
<Kilos> also pc hang
<Kilos> but since no more msn no more probs
<Mezenir> interesting
<Mezenir> i wanted to use pidgin for gtalk
<Kilos> thats fine
<Mezenir> but i got a warning that the certificate
<Mezenir> could not be verified
<Mezenir> talk.google.com or something
<Kilos> i use gtalk aim and mxit and twitter on pidgin
<Mezenir> so i decided not to
<Kilos> on pidgin gtalk is xmpp
<Kilos> works fine
<Kilos> only msn gave probs
<Kilos> i use pidgin all the time
<Mezenir> yeah
<Mezenir> it chats fine
<Mezenir> just didnt like the certificate warning
<Mezenir> maybe going via the browser is safer then
<Kilos> to gtalk?
<Mezenir> yeah
<Mezenir> maybe its been fixed
<Mezenir> i havent tried in a while
<Kilos> mine has been fine with xmpp for years
<Kilos> wb psydroid 
<psydroid> ty Kilos
<psydroid> hi Mezenir
<Mezenir> hi psydroid
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<inetpro> Kilos: .
<Kilos> yoohoo hoe gaan dit
<Kilos> nog n duitsertjie hier
<Kilos> Ghanatraveller, meet inetpro 
<Kilos> oh my hes gone fishing or something
<inetpro> hmm...
<charl> evening all
<Kilos> lekker koud ne boetie
<Kilos> hiya charl 
<Mezenir> hi charl
<Kilos> lol the pro is acting clever again
<Kilos> old saying, keep your mouth shut and peeps think you are stupid
<Kilos> open it and they know
<Mezenir> lol
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi Mezenir 
<inetpro> Kilos: eh
 * inetpro needs a weekend to rest from the weekend
<charl> lol
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<inetpro> charl: good evening
<charl> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> Maaz, seen steven
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know who steven is
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> Maaz, seen sflr
<Maaz> Kilos: sflr was last seen 8 hours, 8 minutes and 25 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-06-25 02:45:42 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2012-06-25 04:04:52 PDT
<magespawn> You know the first 5 days after the weekend are the hardest.
<Kilos> lol
<charl> nice
<magespawn> This might be a bit of a loaded question but here goes.
<magespawn> I have got either a full virus/malware from a flash drive somebody brought into my shop, or part of it.
<magespawn> How do I take it apart so I can look at the language.
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> you wanna see and understand how it was written magespawn ?
<magespawn> And see what ir was trying to do.
<magespawn> It
<charl> what format is it... is it a binary?
<Kilos> what have you tried so far to open it
<charl> or is it some macro virus
<charl> if it's a binary you could start with a hex editor
<magespawn> Not really sure theav scanner said was a trojan but there are few .exe files and such.
<charl> although unless you know what you're looking for ...
<charl> bah
<magespawn> This one took the name of every folder on the flash drive and put .exe behind it.
<charl> flash drives are infection machines
<magespawn> Yup
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> inf file at root of the flash pointed to .exe files.
<magespawn> Just thought it would be interesting to see what itmwas supposed to do.
<Kilos> whew, you playing with fire
<charl> yeah classic
<charl> well, if you're on linux you should be safe from a windows virus
<magespawn> Yup my shop is, thats one of the reasons I choose it.
<Kilos> unless it goes deep and affects boot sector
<charl> yeah but then it will still need to execute first
<charl> and that's the thing - an .exe compiled for windows won't normally execute on linux
<charl> all of a sudden it finds itself on a posix system
<Kilos> would actually be interesting to see how trojans are written
<superfly> Kilos: ek's tuis nou oom
<charl> yeah would actually
<magespawn> The other is I can just redo the shop pc's without the problems of windows activation.
<Kilos> whew dankie superfly 
<Kilos> how many pcs affected magespawn ?
<magespawn> None of mine.
<superfly> Kilos: was actually home about half an hour ago, but I needed to eat first
<Kilos> do you know who brought it in magespawn /
<magespawn> I can zip the files and load them on dropbox or something.
<Kilos> np superfly as long as you home safe now
<magespawn> A customer wanted to print something, they brought the drive in, and I saw all the wierd files 
<Kilos> did you tell them
<charl> yeah did you tell them "your stick is infected with a virus" and they are like "oh no i got aids"
<charl> and you're like "no that's not what i meant" etc
<Kilos> lol
<charl> sorry bad joke but couldn't help it
<Kilos> clever though
<magespawn> Yes and cleaned it for them too. Thing was they had last used a friends pc because theirs broke.
<Kilos> how did you clean it magespawn ?
<charl> my boss used to tell us to not walk around with our sticks in town and stick it into strange computers we don't know
<Kilos> antivirus ?
<charl> i swear to you, we burst out laughing in the office
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> Linux bitdefender
<Kilos> ah not clam
<magespawn> Friend of mine called hers her dipstick.
<Kilos> hehe
<smile> bye! :)
<charl> ciao smile 
<Kilos> bye smile 
<magespawn> No got a free key because i retail the windows version
<magespawn> Cheers smile.
<Kilos> aha
<smile> see ya all :D
<Kilos> sleep tight smile 
<smile> thanks :)
<sflr> evening all
<charl> hi sflr 
<superfly> yo sflr
<sflr> hi charl, superfly!
<magespawn> Hey sflr
<Kilos> hi there sflr 
<magespawn> superfly did you catch my questiin earlier?
<sflr> howzit Kilos! where you been today? :)
<Kilos> they connected to a new power line sflr 
<Kilos> was here inna morn and came on to say power gone with a cell with flat battery
<Kilos> sflr, when you gonna finish with the site and give me the link/info to tweet?
<sflr> oh sorry to hear that. hope the power is better now :)
<Kilos> seems same we will see if its more reliable
<superfly> magespawn: not sure... which one?
<magespawn> The ubuntu-za forums, who runs them?
<superfly> magespawn: not sure... Canonical, I think. They use vBulletin, which is a pay-for proprietary system
<magespawn> Just could not log in that all.
<magespawn> That is just ironic.
<Kilos> hehe they been watching you and scared you bring trojans with you
<magespawn> Hah.
<magespawn> Night all.
<Kilos> night magespawn 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Mezenir> im out too
<Mezenir> nite all
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight . see you tomorrow
<Kilos> weather permitting
<charl> nn all
#ubuntu-za 2012-06-26
<Kilos> morning early birds
<Kilos> morn SmilyBorg_w 
<SmilyBorg_w> Hey there
<magespawn> morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> how are things this morning?
<Kilos> bit too cold to type but otherwise good ty and you?
<Kilos> where is gc
<Kilos> definitely a female bot that one
<magespawn> she will be back in a bit.
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> morning Kilos, magespawn, SmilyBorg_w
<Kilos> howdy superfly 
<SmilyBorg_w> hi there
<superfly> The trains were working this morning! But there was almost no one on the trains.... I wonder why :-P
<superfly> morning magespawn
<superfly> *maiatoday
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> hiyamai
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> Hi Kilos
<SmilyBorg_w> anyone know how I can disconnect someone who i using my nick? my nicks are all registered with nickserv and enforce is enabled so I dunno how they managed to use it
<superfly> SmilyBorg_w: you can try ghosting your nick
<superfly> I think the syntax is /nickserv ghost <password>
<SmilyBorg_w> thanks will look into that
<superfly> SmilyBorg_w: Syntax: /nickserv GHOST <nick> [password]
<SmilyBorg> yay. worked
<SmilyBorg> thanks superfly
<magespawn> hey superfly
<superfly> you're welcome, SmilyBorg
<Kilos> gc wb
<gc> Thanks Kilos It was a bit of a struggle getting here.
<superfly> yo magespawn, picked up your parcel yet?
<superfly> nope, doesn't look like it
<magespawn> no I'll go a little a little later, the post office here is not exactly fast.
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> hah, kind of makes me feel like big brother is watching me
<superfly> :-D
<magespawn> superfly are they at the post office?
<Kilos> yo HawkiesZA 
<Kilos> go get magespawn 
 * Kilos wonders if eskimos can send some of their genes via irc
<magespawn> i checked already but they had not put any notification in the post box yet.
<Kilos> typical
<Kilos> wait till you have been and then let you know
<magespawn> some times a weel later
<Kilos> service with a smile
<Kilos> funny attitude with govt employees, why work hard if you get the same pay for slacking
<magespawn> no motivation to work harder
<magespawn> not just gov employess though mainly there
<Kilos> the motivation should be to earn what you are paid for
<magespawn> they key word there is earn
<Kilos> its because the stick has been buried
<magespawn> a lot of people think they are owed a living by the gov, or the rest of us.
<Kilos> yeah
<superfly> magespawn: I'll tell you just now, waiting for the sales team to finish their standup
<magespawn> ty superfly, if it is a tracking number will get me past the post office red tape
<charl> morning
<magespawn> hi charl
<Kilos> yo charl 
<charl> hi magespawn 
<superfly> magespawn: I don't have any shipping details, but I know they reached the post office on Friday
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi superfly 
<Kilos> haha magespawn they battling to get through the first five days after the weekend
<Kilos> i enjoyed that
<charl> :D
<magespawn> i will probable only get notification on Wednesday then.
<magespawn> i will go and check if there are any packages for my po box
<charl> after five days, it gets much better
<Kilos> po not far from you man go tell them it is there and you want it
<Kilos> dont ask them, tell them
<Kilos> haha @char
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> haha @ charl 
<magespawn> shop assistant is off sick today so just me in the shop
<magespawn> with kids nog al.
<Kilos> oh well. rome wasnt built inna day
<Kilos> bbl , i go check fences
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<magespawn> hi inetpro
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro!
<inetpro> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<charl> hi inetpro 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<charl> phew it's a mess with laptops these days
<charl> i am biased towards buying an amd but they all seem to come with a radeon
<charl> a lot of intel-based laptops come with nvidia
<charl> i am falling back to the ubuntu certified list
<charl> i have been using this old fujitsu-siemens, never had any hassles with it, but the new laptops seem to be a mess
<superfly> ohi charl
<charl> only issue i ever had was while running debian i needed to install binary drivers for my wireless interface
<charl> it looks like a thinkpad is the way to go now
<magespawn> i am using a old proline laptop, works like a dream with ubuntu, but getting a bit long in th tooth now
<Kilos> hehe peeps are fulla at times
<Kilos> wanna share ians episode with a client
<Kilos> Iany: woman says this stuff is confusing me
<Kilos> Iany: so I tell her, us technicians normally do this part of the work she is trying to do
<Kilos>  Iany: so she says are you testing my intelligence
<Kilos> no offence maiatoday SmilyBorg 
<SmilyBorg> no offence taken. stupid people come in all genders
<SmilyBorg> I get similar comments from so called IT people
<Kilos> lol why ask for help if thats your attitude
<Kilos> would drive me mad dealing with peeps like that and trying to still get them working\
<charl> i used to sit on helpdesk
<charl> people would phone me wanting their email passwords
<charl> so i would say "please send us a fax on your company letterhead signed by your manager"
<charl> and they would get angry
<charl> like i would just give them their passwords without needing some form of proof
<SmilyBorg> hehe. ya. its amazing the lack of security. they just want conveniance
<charl> it is like sticking your password to your computer screen using a sticky note
<Kilos> lol
<Symmetria> ubuntu mirror is back pointing at ac.za 
<Symmetria> now that the upgrades have been done
<Symmetria> machine is handing well now
<Symmetria>  11:24:44 up 22:45,  2 users,  load average: 0.26, 0.40, 0.42
<Symmetria> not bad considering its processing 400 hits a second right now 
<charl> is that on the ubuntu mirror alone?
<charl> that's a lot of ubuntu users in south africa, didn't realise
<Symmetria> charl heh nah the ubuntu mirror is doing about 90 - 100 hits
<Symmetria> the rest is sourceforge and mozilla 
<Symmetria> Mem:     132288096  131910232     377864          0     104984  126378444
<Symmetria> heh
<charl> ah i see
<charl> still not bad though
<Symmetria> that 126gigs of stuff cached in ram really helps 
<Symmetria> and we're actually waiting on another 16 gigs of ram to sort out another issue which will push the box to 148gigs of ram 
<Symmetria> (the server is whining that we've only got 8 outta 10 slots filled, and it prefers you to fill all 10 to do proper ECC pairing)
<magespawn> i thought it was a good idea to save your password on a postit on the pc  or maybe in permanent ink
<magespawn> superfly just been to the post office, they of course know nothing about it
<Kilos> so Symmetria have you got some info i can tweet to ubuntuza
<Kilos> in the exact words you want tweeted
<Kilos> so i can copy/paste
<Symmetria> We have upgraded mirror.ac.za from 64gig of ram to 128gig of ram, with an additional 16gig of ram still on order to take it to 144gigs of ram.  This should stabilize the box as it was running low on ram
<Symmetria> you can tweet that :)
<Symmetria> I'll make mention of disk space when its done :p
<Kilos> ty Symmetria 
<Kilos> can one of you just check if it was tweeted please. i get an error sending status message but donna if the post went through
<magespawn> i do not see it Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: it's to long
<Kilos> ok ty magespawn then i can work on that
<Kilos> was thinking to send in bits and pieces ty inetpro 
<Kilos> should be getting there now
<Kilos> didnt know twitter had limits on the length
<magespawn> 140 characters
<magespawn> same as sms
<inetpro> Kilos: mirror.ac.za upgraded from 64GB to 128GB of RAM, additional 16GB still on order to take it to 144GB. Our mirror server should be stable now
<Kilos> isnt it there yet?
<inetpro> Or just "Mirror server should be stable now." at the end
<Kilos> got no error messages this time
<inetpro> ahh... it's there
<Kilos> i just split it into 3
<magespawn> yup got all three tweets
<Kilos> ah is that ok like that?
<inetpro> Kilos: that's fine
<Kilos> too late to change now but will check first next time
 * inetpro loves twitter for it's 140 character limit
<magespawn> yup that cool, if you can get it in 140 characters that is best, but that way is also good.
<inetpro> you have to think twice about what you really want/need to say
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> it was only a few over. but said error in my status the twit
<Kilos> if it was efficient it woulda said message too long
<inetpro> Kilos: problem is that you're using a non-standard method of posting
<HawkiesZA> Howdy everyone
<inetpro> HawkiesZA: hiho
 * HawkiesZA looks back at chats
<HawkiesZA> Wow, you people have been busy
<HawkiesZA> Is there a date for the next Ubuntu hour?
<superfly> magespawn: did you get the tracking number?
<inetpro> Kilos: why you saying thank you?
<Kilos> to those involved for the work done
<Kilos> its only manners methinks
<inetpro> Kilos: but it sounds like you're saying thanks to your followers
<Kilos> nee man lees mooi als
<inetpro> Kilos: Symmetria and TENET are not looking at your tweets, or are they?
<Kilos> i dunno but now whoever is following sees that we appreciate any help, isnt it
<Kilos> yo sakhi 
<inetpro> Kilos: IMHO it's not 100% clear who you are thanking, but that's just me :-)
<Kilos> lol ok ty inetpro will try be more specific next time
<magespawn> no superfly
<sflr> good day good people!
<Kilos> yo sflr you kinda scarce hey
<sflr> Kilos: you were sleeping when I came online :)
<RPM> woohoo I'm moving to CPT :D
<Kilos> this morning?
<sflr> no, last night
<sflr> RPM: that is good news!
<NeVeR_> its very good news :D
<sflr> when are you  moving? its kinda rainy and cold today
<tumbleweed> are you also moving to dpkg?
<sflr> Kilos: how is your databundle looking?
<superfly> sflr: we should totally set up an Ubuntu Coffee Break at Bean There, btw
<Kilos> still good ty sflr 
<sflr> yeah superfly, this week? how many people? 
<superfly> sflr: any time... we should announce it on the mailing list, see how many bites we get
<sflr> ok. we said during lunch time, half an hour? 
<sflr> ok Kilos, keep me updated pls :)
<Kilos> ty will do
<superfly> sflr: yes. We'll market it as an Ubuntu Hour, but say that due to lunch time commitments, we likely won't be as long as an hour
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> superfly: how safe are those trains in CT these days?
<inetpro> superfly: see https://twitter.com/Lalliestweets/status/217481763520389120
<NeVeR_> I'm moving there at the end of July
<superfly> inetpro: depends on the line you take
<sflr> Most people in my team travel with train, no safety problem so far. However trains get cancelled or delayed almost every day.
<superfly> inetpro: ^^ what sflr said
<superfly> last night the trains down my line pretty much stopped at one point, and after sitting in the same spot for an hour, my friends and I jumped off the train, walked up to one of the main roads, and got picked up by one of the friends' husband
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> superfly: I just thought with your comment with empty trains of this morning, perhaps people were scared to use it
<superfly> inetpro: yes, they didn't want to be late for work
 * Kilos also thought so
<inetpro> superfly: so you're not that concerned about safety?
<superfly> inetpro: no, I'm more concerned about getting to my destination!
<inetpro> hmm... hope they can sort it out
<sflr> lol superfly. 
<sflr> inetpro: if you travel business hours its safe and packed. ppl travel with their laptops, etc
<inetpro> and I certainly hope that trains will not be burnt down
<superfly> and it's raining nicely today, so that probably means that my train home is going to be delayed.
<superfly> inetpro, sflr: blackberrys galore
<sflr> there is also a business express, you get coffee and newspaper and red carpet. it only stops in 2-3 stations
<inetpro> people seem to be very angry
<superfly> inetpro: of course they are
<inetpro> I wish it would help if I burn down my car when it stops running
<inetpro> the logic just doesn't make any sense
<magespawn>  why? because of the trains not running?
<sflr> I wish they give metrorail management to provincial government, etc
<inetpro> sflr: where does it even reside at the moment?
<magespawn> I have only been on two trains, not exactly commuter style, so this is a bit of a foreign concept to me, strange but true.
<NeVeR_> when I move to cpt im gonna stay in table view or blouberg.. our offices are at century city.. is traffic that way hectic?
<magespawn> are the trains a viable alternative to cars/scooters/bikes ?
<NeVeR_> I think buses are too
<NeVeR_> those MyCity buses seem legit
<NeVeR_> I was there for a week, rented a car.. when I move there I'm going to try the buses.. i'll give my CBR600 a rest for a bit :P
<Kilos> hmmm honda fan
<Kilos> magespawn, methinks bikes /scooters not too wise with taxis etc
<Kilos> unless you are an old biker maybe
<magespawn> hmm good point.
<magespawn> NeVeR_, thats the fireblade?
<NeVeR_> baby blade
<NeVeR_> fireblade is the CBR1000
<NeVeR_> I like 600s, they quite a bit smaller and lighter
<NeVeR_> and they both limited at 300 anyways
<Kilos> lol
<NeVeR_> I dont plan on going faster than 300
<Kilos> 300 used to be a dream
<NeVeR_> a wet dream? :P
<Kilos> closest i got was with a 850 guzzi
<NeVeR_> I've only done 300 once
<NeVeR_> I get tunnel vision at 260
<NeVeR_> so try not to go over 260
<Kilos> 220 on my bm was flying
<Kilos> yeah thats the exciting part the road narrows
<magespawn> brother in law is bit of a speed freak.
<magespawn> bbl
<sflr> inetpro: the trains still managed on national level, dont see the split happening anytime soon
<inetpro> sflr: ahh
<sflr> NeVeR_ your best bet will be taking the bus from Blouberg. the 2 suburbs are relatively close by. That road is very dangerous for bikers. My colleague got knocked over 2 weeks ago
<NeVeR_> I hit a funny key combination there O_o closed quassel
<NeVeR_> seriously? Marine Drive?
<NeVeR_> Chapman's peak is apparently dangerous too, and thats the first place I want to go O_o
<sflr> NeVeR_: yes, Marine Drive. during peak hour traffic.
<sflr> Chappies is not dangerous, unless rocks fall on you. haha. :(
<NeVeR_> lol
<NeVeR_> O_o
<Kilos> haha
<sflr> NeVeR_: you can try though bicycle commuting :) there is cycle lanes along Marine Drive
<NeVeR_> I won't be using the roads during peak hour traffic
<NeVeR_> Yea I've seen that... Maybe if there's a shower at the offices... lol
<Kilos> sflr, im still waiting for your answer from last night after you signed on
<Kilos> just membered that
<sflr> NeVeR_: there is a Virgin Active there for showering :)
<sflr> Kilos: hmm.. what was the question? regarding the website?
<Kilos> yessir
<NeVeR_> lol... is there a planet fitness near there somewhere?? I still have 2 years left on my planet fitness contract
<sflr> NeVeR_: this one in Parklands> http://www.planetfitness.co.za/parklands-western-cape/
<sflr> Kilos: I made the changes we talked about regarding the website. Other ideas are welcome!
<Kilos> you said you were gonna tell me when you finished what you are doing
<Kilos> im not fulla ideas
<Kilos> but wqill go have a look
<Kilos> will as well
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-za.org
<Kilos> that one hey?
<sflr> yes. i fixed the Events, added Twitter, updated Ubuntu distributions, did some changes for SEO, added some meta tags, updated footer.
<Kilos> haha i member now you were gonna make up a tweet for me
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> under 140 characters otherwise my status goes into error mode again
<Kilos> inetpro, kom kom
<Kilos> nog nie begin werk nie
<sflr> Kilos: these are such small changes, they dont deserve a tweet. When we do something exciting we can tell the world about it :)
<Kilos> lol ok
<sflr> we must get the action points from the last meeting and remind people
<inetpro> Kilos: eh!
<Kilos> is the next meet gonna be a follow on agenda not covered
 * inetpro should ask Kilos to make some coffee for us :-)
<Kilos> inetpro, thought you would like to word whats been done to the site
<Kilos> gc coffee on
 * gc starts grinding coffee
<inetpro> Kilos: no, I agree with sflr, not really stuff that anybody can see
<Kilos> Maaz, help gc
<Maaz> Kilos: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<inetpro> Kilos: then again lot's of hard work is usually done unseen and behind the scenes 
<inetpro> gc: coffee please
<gc> inetpro: Done
<Kilos> yes but folks should be notified about stuff that might have not pleased them before
<Kilos> then also we might get more feedback here
<Kilos> as in ideas
<gc> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<Kilos> gc ty
<gc> It's a pleasure to serve humans Kilos
<sflr> I would like to see more pictures from events on the site :) [not screenshots of IRC meetings. hehe]
<superfly> NeVeR_: Are you gonna be working at that waytag place?
<NeVeR_> no not yet.. maybe next year
<NeVeR_> I'm going to be working at Century City, for the same company I'm at now
<NeVeR_> just transfeerring
<NeVeR_> transferring*
<sflr> NeVeR_: hope its a promotion, and not being sent to the 'naughty corner' hehe
<NeVeR_> I asked to move :)
<Kilos> haha
<superfly> NeVeR_: great stuff
<NeVeR_> :D
<sflr> superfly: are you referring to waytag.com?
<NeVeR_> yes he is
<sflr> NeVeR_: good. you gonna love it here. specially if you like outdoors and the beach :)
<NeVeR_> I wrote the initial prototype for that site.
<NeVeR_> the client was too demanding, so when they asked me to do it fulltime I said hells no
<NeVeR_> now they looking for devs and they slowly starting to make money
<sflr> I just looked at the waytag.com site and find it ironic that the service is about reducing long strings, but the home page URL is a long one. hehe
<NeVeR_> lol yea
<NeVeR_> at least u dont have to type that in :P
<sflr> yes, I heard of them when they launched last year or the year before.
<sflr> lol @ NeVeR_ 
<NeVeR_> I know all those long ass URLs off by heart :|
<sflr> NeVeR_: did you write the app?
<sflr> I see they do MTN Location Based Directory. nice
<NeVeR_> I wrote the prototype... basically the foundation
<NeVeR_> 3 years ago... I had 2 weeks
<NeVeR_> then in the last 3 years 2 developers have been writing it... and it doesn't do much more than the prototype did.. lol
<theblaze> NeVeR_ what project is it that you are talking about with the 3 years and 2 developers ?
<NeVeR_> waytag
<NeVeR_> www.waytag.com
<NeVeR_> well they been on off... not full time
<NeVeR_> 6 months on, 2 months off type thing
<smile> good afternoon :)
<FastEdi> Hi there
<FastEdi> I just stumbled upon the Unity Orientation guide
<FastEdi> and wondered, if you want to translate it to other languages
<FastEdi> I would be proud to help out for a german version
<Kilos> hi FastEdi 
<FastEdi> I spread many Ubuntu-CDs in my community and there is need for such an introduction
<Kilos> sflr, superfly whats the procedure with that
<smile> hi FastEdi :)
<Kilos> does one need permissions
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> hi Kilos ! :)
<Kilos> FastEdi, start doing it so long i think
<Kilos> we will try let you know about tights etc
<superfly> FastEdi: Contact the Vancouver Ubuntu team, it's their guide
<Kilos> and welcome to ubuntu-za FastEdi 
<FastEdi> Thanks Kilos
<FastEdi> OK, then I'll contact them directly
<Kilos> go for it
<magespawn> back
<sflr> hi FastEdi, as superfly said above :) I'm sure they will be delighted!
<sflr> NeVer_ its a brilliant service, hope it takes off! we need great things coming from SA :)
<sflr> we rank 2nd on Google for "Unity Orientation Guide for Ubuntu 12.04 LTS" :)
<sflr> not that anbody will search for that exact term :P
<superfly> sflr: can you find the original news story for it, and link back to it?
<Kilos> i got the link inna mail from neil
<Kilos> he hasnt been on for a while
<sflr> uhm. I try. Somebody posted a link here, but the site was down. Then there is a copy surfaced from frenchfortunecookies wordpress server
<sflr> Here is where the original guide supposed to live: http://ubuntuone.com/1JdumBrwyvEN2tMMDAxKQL
<superfly> sflr: yeah... I'm trying to find the actual web site of the Vancouver LoCo
<sflr> this one? http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-vancouver-loco
<sflr> I see they using Meetup for events http://www.meetup.com/ubuntuvancouver
<superfly> yeah, use that
<Kilos> FastEdi, you got that
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> one would think the author would be happy to have his work spread
<sflr> ok, I linkified the reference to UVLC
<FastEdi> Sorry. Was afk
<FastEdi> Yes Kilos.
<FastEdi> I'll contact Randall Ross from LoCo
<FastEdi> OK, have to go to work again... :-(
<FastEdi> I'll report when I have an answer
<FastEdi> BB
<Mezenir> hi all
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<Mezenir> wadup
<Kilos> not much methinks
<Kilos> we waiting to see if superfly s train arrives
<Mezenir> oh ?
<Mezenir> train ?
<Kilos> yeah those choo choo things
<Kilos> he uses public transport to and from work
<magespawn> brave man
<Kilos> yip
<smile> bye :)
<magespawn> busy laminating 46 prints
<Kilos> prints of?
<Kilos> thats sticking a plastic cover on hey?
<magespawn> animal feed details, thats right
<Kilos> for what company magespawn 
<magespawn> a whole sale trader down the road
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> a business partner
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> you got fingers inna few pies hey?
<magespawn> working late
<magespawn> thats the idea
<Kilos> good
<magespawn> eggs in different baskets
<Kilos> all eggs in one basket is dicy
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> and besides there is only so much work I can do on my own
<Kilos> yeah and that place is tiny
<magespawn> and giving the right people money and time so they can make more money for you is a good thing
<Kilos> ya
<magespawn> gc time
<gc> magespawn: Sorry...
<magespawn> gc what is the time?
<gc> magespawn: Erk, dunno
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> Maaz what is the time?
<Maaz> magespawn: the time is 08:43:33 PDT
<Kilos> 17.43 magespawn 
<magespawn> Maaz what is PDT?
<Maaz> magespawn: Erk, dunno
<Kilos> Maaz, what is the time
<Maaz> Kilos: the time is in the past by the time you are reading this
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> Maaz google PDT
<Maaz> magespawn: "PDT – Pacific Daylight Time" http://www.timeanddate.com/library/abbreviations/timezones/na/pdt.html :: "Pacific Time Zone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pacific_Time_Zone :: "Please Don't Tell" http://pdtnyc.com/ :: "Pacific Time - GMT" http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/time-zone/usa/pacific-time/ :: "PHP Development Tools" http://www.eclipse.org/pdt/ :: "PDT - - East Village - New York Magazin
<Kilos> thats not same as ours
<Kilos> you an hour ahead
<Kilos> we are cat methinks
<magespawn> Maaz what is the difference between PDT and SAT
<Maaz> magespawn: I'm afraid I have no idea
<Kilos> or gmt +2
<Kilos> oh ya sat
<magespawn> Maaz google SAT
<Maaz> magespawn: "College Admissions - SAT - University & College Search Tool" http://www.collegeboard.org/ :: "SAT - College Board - The Most Widely Used College Admission ..." http://sat.collegeboard.org/ :: "SAT Test Dates - SAT Deadlines" http://sat.collegeboard.org/register/sat-dates :: "SAT Scores - Get Your SAT Scores Online" http://sat.collegeboard.org/scores :: "SAT - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SAT :: 
<Banlam> 8pdt is 17 here ithink
<Kilos> Maaz, time
<Maaz> Kilos: time is in the past by the time you are reading this
<Banlam> lol
<Kilos> <Maaz> time is 08:46:50 PDT
<Kilos> he is getting cheeky
<Kilos> on pm he gives the time
<Banlam> :P
<Kilos> trying to mess me around in  front of everyone here
<Kilos> Maaz, botsnack
<Maaz> Yay, at last someone thinks about me as well
<magespawn> gc what is your time?
<gc> magespawn: Erk, dunno
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> gc you are a dump bot
<gc> magespawn: If you say so
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> gcTIME
<magespawn> gc you are a dumb bot
<gc> magespawn: I already know stuff about you
<Kilos> EISH
<Kilos> gc, time
<gc> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> Maaz, time
<Maaz> Kilos: time is 08:51:17 PDT
<magespawn> Maaz local time
<Maaz> magespawn: Excuse me?
<magespawn> Maaz what is your local time ?
<Maaz> magespawn: Not a clue, sorry
<tumbleweed> Maaz: permissions
<Maaz> tumbleweed: Permissions: chairmeeting and nmap
<tumbleweed> hrm, I can't eval python to answer that
<tumbleweed> Maaz: literal time
<Maaz> tumbleweed: 1: is $time, 2: is in the past by the time you are reading this
<tumbleweed> it must be PDT
<magespawn> thought so. If I can get gc to give local time that will for SA, she is sitting here in Hluhluwe
<Banlam> maaz, gmt time
<Maaz> Banlam: What?
<Banlam> maaz, time gmt
<Maaz> Banlam: Huh?
<Banlam> maaz, tim
<Maaz> Banlam: Huh?
<Kilos> we are cat 
<Banlam> maaz, time
<Maaz> Banlam: time is 08:56:43 PDT
<Kilos> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_Africa_Time
<superfly> Kilos: my train was fine this evening... yay!
<Kilos> yay ty superfly 
<Kilos> you were offline so guessed your battery was kinda flat
<magespawn> Thats good. i am off home too, need food, later all.
<Kilos> later magespawn 
<sflr> hola
<Kilos> hi there sflr 
<Kilos> nuvolari, ping
<charl> good evening
<Kilos> evening charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> gc coffee on
 * gc puts the kettle on
<Kilos> gc with cremora
<gc> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> Maaz, please help gc
<Maaz> Kilos that female bot hasnt a clue whats going on
<charl> gc coffee please
<gc> charl: Alrighty
<charl> Maaz: you chauvinist bastard
<Maaz> charl: Excuse me?
<charl> gc: you cute
<gc> charl: What?
<charl> ok nvm
<charl> i agree with maaz now
<gc> Coffee's ready for Kilos and charl!
<Symmetria> hrm, has anyone used mint linux?
<charl> gc: thanks
<gc> charl: np
<charl> Symmetria: yes i have
<Kilos> gc ty
<gc> It's a pleasure to serve humans Kilos
<Symmetria> charl any good?
<charl> Symmetria: yeah i quite liked it, although frankly i'm happy with just the "plain vanilla" ubuntu
<Symmetria> just wondered cause its another thing on the list of mirrors we're adding 
<charl> that's a good one to have
<Symmetria> also busy fixing the debian mirror 
<charl> great to hear
<charl> debian is always a good one to have handy
 * superfly shakes his head
<Symmetria> the main debian mirror works fine, but we dont have the cd archives 
<superfly> This lawyer who wrote a "love letter" to the Oatmeal seems to be delusional
<Symmetria> luckily the biggest official mirror for mint though is another academic institution at the moment in south africa, so I mirrored from them at a gigabit a second lol
<charl> i wonder if this is a pic of maaz and gc http://i.imgur.com/cttgY.jpg
<charl> Symmetria: it's a nice feeling when you see the transfer rate climbing up to 100MBps
<charl> we have gigabit ethernet at work with a fibre ring connecting the buildings
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in pretoria south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: I'm not feeling too well
<Kilos> gc weather in pretoria south africa
<gc> Kilos: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<charl> Maaz: you suck
<Maaz> charl: Excuse me?
<Kilos> they both doff tonight
<charl> Maaz: weather in rotterdam netherlands
<Maaz> charl: In Gilze-Rijen, Netherlands at 7:33 PM CEST on June 26, 2012: 22°C; Humidity: 50%; Wind: NW at 6 km/h; Conditions: Overcast; Sunrise/set: 5:24 AM CEST/10:06 PM CEST; Moonrise/set: 1:19 PM CEST/12:34 AM CEST
<Kilos> so weird they find weather all over but not ptown
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in melbourne victoria
<Maaz> Kilos: In Melbourne Airport, Victoria at 3:30 AM EST on June 27, 2012: 4°C; Humidity: 81%; Wind: NW at 6 km/h; Conditions: Mostly Cloudy; Sunrise/set: 7:36 AM EST/5:09 PM EST; Moonrise/set: 11:50 AM EST/
<charl> how the heck
<Kilos> hi cocooncrash is maaz pointed at the wrong place for pta weather?
<charl> i asked for the weather in rotterdam and what do i get, the weather in gilze-rijen
<charl> that's not even in the same province
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in irene south africa
<Maaz> Kilos: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<Kilos> sigh
<charl> Maaz: george south africa
<Maaz> charl: Sorry...
<theblazehen> I probobally shouldn't. But I'm leaving this here.   http://code.google.com/p/seeborg/
<Kilos> he used to be so good
<charl> i wrote some of my own bots in python and later in java
<charl> i want to write a new one but haven't found an excuse yet
<Kilos> charl do you know what happened to the monkeys plan to get maaz to greet new peeps
<charl> no idea
<charl> here's two i wrote earlier this year: http://pastebin.com/M63zV9KB http://pastebin.com/tKKpuimg
<Kerbero> o awesome
<Kerbero> a rewrite of pyborg
<Kerbero> i ran pyborg in a channel for a very long time
<Kerbero> but then python broke
<Kerbero> and i hacked the replies out
<charl> python broke?
<Kerbero> no idea
<charl> you upgraded to python 3.x? :)
<Kerbero> long long time ago
<Kerbero> i think it was a 2.x->2.7 upgrade
<Kerbero> or something earlier
<charl> hm weird
<theblazehen> Would you mind me putting seeborg in here?
<charl> theblazehen: as long as it doesn't become a bother, i guess nobody will mind
<charl> it could be interesting
<Kerbero> as long as it is like on 1% reply rate
<charl> it randomly replies?
<charl> ok that could get irritating
<theblazehen>  I can switch that off
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> so only replies when it is spoken to
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> i'm not sure what the main channel guys will say
<theblazehen> OK.
<theblazehen> Well it will be kinda like Maaz then
<sflr> I think as long as we know who is bot or not should be fine :)
<Kilos> charl, i mailed the monkey about his greeting godie for maaz. will let you know if/when he gets to reply
<Kilos> theblazehen, can it give accurate weather reports in pretoria
<theblazehen> Nope. Just chat
<Kilos> and correct za time
<theblazehen> Badly
<theblazehen> Nope
<Kerbero> my bot in another channel parses the api on weather.sun.ac.za
<Kilos> when i just started here i was told to go online to a bot that one could teach things
<Kilos> forget what is was called now
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> alice?
<Kerbero> megahal?
<Kilos> no it was like a clone of yourself i think
<Kilos> need to ask maiatoday
<Kilos> i forget them things
<superfly> Maaz: weather for Cape Town
<Kilos> even taught it to braai
<Maaz> superfly: In Cape Town, South Africa at 7:00 PM SAST on June 26, 2012: 14°C; Humidity: 88%; Wind: WNW at 33 km/h; Conditions: Mostly Cloudy; Sunrise/set: 7:51 AM SAST/5:45 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 11:56 AM SAST/
<Kilos> i think its mainly pta superfly 
<Kilos> he works other p[laces fine
<Kilos> whew places
<Kerbero> http://pastebin.com/3dL1RHTp
<Kerbero> that is how my bot shows weather
<theblazehen> Hello seeborg
<theblazehen> Hello SeeBorg
<SeeBorg> hello seeborg
<theblazehen> Lol its still learning
<theblazehen> Talk to him
<Kerbero> He will learn everything that is said in this channel
<Kerbero> not only when spoken to
<theblazehen> Yep
<theblazehen> I know
<Kerbero> that is what makes them so awesome
<theblazehen> But its hilarious when he is dumb
<SeeBorg> not only when spoken to
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> he is replying too fast
<Kerbero> anyway, gtg
<theblazehen> 1 percent for random
<Kilos> cheers Kerbero 
<Kerbero> ok
<Kilos> gtg is got to go hey?
<SeeBorg> anyway, gtg
<imma> hi SeeBorg
<SeeBorg> hello seeborg
<Kilos> hi imma 
<theblazehen> Lol its my friend who's hosting. Was going to be imma. Bossman
<theblazehen> Hello SeeBorg
<SeeBorg> hello seeborg
<theblazehen> Anyway back to random chat
<SeeBorg> talk to go hey?
<superfly> annoying bot is annoying
<Kilos> you gotta think some about random chats to bots here guys because this is actually a ubuntu and linux help channel
<SeeBorg> anyway back to random chat
<theblazehen> U don't say?
<theblazehen> Ill try and reduce speed
<theblazehen> Testing if it replies
<theblazehen> Do a /join seeborg if u wanna talk to him
<theblazehen> Smile say hi to SeeBorg
<SeeBorg> hi seeborg
<magespawn> Evening all
<theblazehen> SeeBorg say hi to magespawn
<SeeBorg> magespawn
<magespawn> Uhhh hi, what was that about?
<SeeBorg> that is what makes them so awesome
<theblazehen> Seeborg is a (crap)  chatbot
<SeeBorg> you gotta think some about random chats to bots here guys because this is actually a ubuntu and reduce speed
<smile> hi SeeBorg ;)
<SeeBorg> smile say hi imma
<smile> :D
<smile> lol? :p
<magespawn> A bot we chat to?
<SeeBorg> you gotta think some about random chat
<smile> :)
<magespawn> SeeBorg go fishing.
<SeeBorg> gtg is got to go hey?
<magespawn> SeeBorg then what is ttfn?
<SeeBorg> uhhh hi, what was that about?
<theblaze> !words
<SeeBorg> I know 114 words (170 contexts, 1.49 per word), 43 lines.
<smile> SeeBorg: I know less :)
<SeeBorg> i know
<smile> SeeBorg: why do you know? :p
<SeeBorg> :p
<smile> SeeBorg: because you know.
<SeeBorg> anyway back to random chats to bots here guys because this is ttfn?
<smile> SeeBorg: yes, why not? it's cool, random shit :)
<SeeBorg> seeborg: why do you know?
<superfly> theblaze: OK, that's enough, get rid of the bot
<smile> SeeBorg: because I do know ;)
<SeeBorg> seeborg: why do you know?
<theblaze> Ill shut him up
<SeeBorg> ill try and linux help channel
<smile> because of that, i said so :|
<theblaze> !shutup
<SeeBorg> I'll shut up... :o
<superfly> er, theblazehen: OK, that's enough, get rid of the bot
<smile> !shutup
<smile> :p
<smile> listen to me :o
<superfly> theblaze: out the channel, I don't want to see it
<theblaze> !part #ubuntu-za
<magespawn> That was a bit strange.
<superfly> thank you
<magespawn> What was that about?
<smile> bye :)
<Kilos> how the family superfly 
<Kilos> apart from cold
<superfly> fine thanks
<Kilos> good.
<sflr> bot slapping? haha
<gc> sflr: Excuse me?
<Maaz> sflr: Huh?
<sflr> bot go sleep
<Maaz> sflr: *blink*
<gc> sflr: Huh?
<sflr> weird
<Kilos> looks like the word bot triggers it
<sflr> i can see. but why. lol. they should listen to their names. hehe
<Kilos> yeah weird
<Kilos> maybe something mage put in
<sflr> bot please make coffee
<Maaz> sflr: Excuse me?
<gc> sflr: Sorry...
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> gc coffee on
 * gc washes some mugs
<sflr> bot coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<gc> sflr: There's already a pot on. If you ask nicely, maybe you can have a cup
<sflr> bot weather for Cape Town
<Maaz> sflr: I'm not feeling too well
<gc> sflr: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<sflr> bot weather Cape Town
<Maaz> sflr: I'm not feeling too well
<gc> sflr: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<sflr> lol
<sflr> bot brb
<Maaz> sflr: What?
<gc> sflr: Huh?
 * sflr brbr
<Kilos> gc weather in cape town south africa
<gc> Kilos: I'm not feeling too well
<Kilos> stupid bot
<gc> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for sflr!
<Kilos> gc ty
<gc> It's a pleasure to serve humans Kilos
<Mezenir> as a meal ?
<Kilos> hehe
<Mezenir> lol
<Mezenir> cheerios
<Mezenir> gnite
<charl> ciao Mezenir 
<Kilos> cheers Mezenir 
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<superfly> Maaz: weather for Cape Town
<Maaz> superfly: That didn't seem to agree with me
<superfly> interesting
<charl> what api does this thing pull the info from
<charl> http://blog.programmableweb.com/2010/02/08/googles-secret-weather-api/
<charl> http://www.google.com/ig/api?weather=pretoria
<charl> http://www.google.com/ig/api?weather=cape+town
<charl> http://www.google.com/ig/api?weather=george
<Banlam> my internet is not enjoying this wind :/
<charl> he
<charl> nn all
<magespawn> What up, peeps?
<superfly> hey magespawn
<magespawn> What was that earlier? Somebody just messing about?
<superfly> magespawn: someone brought a rather unruly bot into the channel
<magespawn> Bit strange.
<sflr> have you guys been following the online radio stats saga in SA? it seems things getting serious. time for some popcorn http://mybroadband.co.za/news/general/53569-legal-threats-over-shocking-online-radio-claims.html
<superfly> sflr: radio? what's that?
<Banlam> I must say, the stats of over 50k listeners does sound surprisingly high
<Banlam> at the same time, ontl a few hundred seems too low
<Banlam> will be interesting to see the outcome of all this
<sflr> superfly: The Truth behind Streaming Internet Radio in South Africa http://pastebin.com/WBaiVMdc 
<sflr> Banlam: its true. I think antfarm.co.za would be able to give some stats on online radio in SA. 
<Banlam> do antfarm deal with purely online radio?
<Banlam> or do they only stream the SABC and other radio stations
<Banlam> conventional FM stations?
<sflr> its only FM I think, or at least the ones I listen to online
<Banlam> yeah, same here
<sflr> It would give a number to see how many people approx listen to radio online. A person can only listen to 1 station at  a time...
<magespawn> Why do have to in sa to listen to sa radio stations? I stream music mainly from the uk and germany, because they support things orther than wmp.
<magespawn> Sa generally on support windows media player through a browser in my experience.
<sflr> magespawn: nobody has to. there is a debate on made-up stats regarding online SA radio listeners. we were talking about that.
<sflr> magespawn: it used to be like that. I listen via antfarm in any browser
<sflr> http://www.antfarm.co.za/antradio/index.asp
<magespawn> Ahh i see. Are the stats only for sa listeners, or are the listeners world wide.
<sflr> magespawn: that's a question nobody asked I think. haha.
<Banlam> :P
<Banlam> i've listened to 2ov a couple times
<Banlam> they support several different programs
<magespawn> sflr thanks for that link, on the stations official websites as far as i could it was only wmp
<sflr> "2Oceansvibe Radio now states they have up to 60 000 listeners an hour" >> http://pastebin.com/WBaiVMdc  I cant see saying SA only listeners
<magespawn> Thats a lot of ears.
<sflr> magespawn: maybe, I listen in Chrome in Ubuntu, I just hit play. haha
<magespawn> Maybe some of those ppl never close or log off, but are not actually at the pc listening.
<sflr> yes, a part is made up of those people. But if they do that well is really good :)
<sflr> good night guys, I have to go!
<Banlam> gnight
<magespawn> Night
<magespawn> I am also, good night.
#ubuntu-za 2012-06-27
<Kilos> cremora minora
<Kilos> uh oh, vodacom signal gone weak again
<Kilos> Maaz, morning
<Maaz> Sup Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<HawkiesZA> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi HawkiesZA 
<Kilos> hmm morning SmilyBorg 
<SmilyBorg> Hey there
<superfly> o/
<Kilos> hi superfly trains good today?
<superfly> Kilos: mostly fine
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> uh oh net split day today
<Kilos> wb mrs_fly superfly 
<superfly> thanks Kilos, not sure what happened there
<Kilos> netsplit
<Kilos> * superfly has quit (*.net *.split)
<superfly> Kilos: ja, on my side it said, "(No Ping reply in 180 seconds.)"
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> well i NeVeR_ 
<Kilos> hi there
<NeVeR_> harrow prease
<NeVeR_> so no cpt next month :(:( only in October
<NeVeR_> fml
<NeVeR_> wanted to move next month
<Kilos> aw what happened
<NeVeR_> my gf is helping with the Woodstock Music Festival this year in jhb :|
<Kilos> whew another woodstock
<Kilos> i member one like 30 years ago or so
<Kilos> are these like anniversaries
<NeVeR_> :D
<NeVeR_> hehe
<Squirm> loo
<Kilos> hey Squirm 
<sflr> good morning
<Kilos> morning sflr 
<NeVeR_> woodstock sa used to happen once a year... the past 2 years it didnt happen, but hopefully it will happen anually again :D
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> hi drussell 
<drussell> Kilos: hiya
<charl> morning all
<Kilos> and they called him charly
<Kilos> he fell outa the sky like the winds of july
<charl> ??
<charl> hi maiatoday 
<Kilos> hiya charl maiatoday 
<charl> hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> you slow today
<Kilos> was teasing
<charl> :P
<charl> i've only had my third coffee this morning so still waking up...
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> charl: I think Kilos is remembering things from the old days
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hahaha hiya inetpro 
<inetpro> charl: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ng-VjMLNbk
<Kilos> was her if i member right
<inetpro> Sean Rennie - Charly {1974}
<Kilos> was charl born yet?
<charl> hi inetpro 
<charl> nope
<charl> (was not born yet i mean)
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> springbok radio?!
<Kilos> you younguns missed the best years
<charl> wow ok
<inetpro> Kilos: the lyrics are at: http://www.allthelyrics.com/forum/identify-it/94661-help-with-a-70s-song-plz.html#post779972
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<charl> do you people listen to "die antwoord" ?
<charl> people in europe think it's cool but i think it's because they don't understand the lyrics
<Kilos> never heard of it
<charl> it's the same in reverse... people down in south africa seem to think rammstein is cool but it's also because they don't understand the lyrics
<charl> if you speak german you get a different idea of what it's about
<Kilos> methinks today cool is a state of mind in some
<charl> lol yeah
<charl> no kidding
<Kilos> i think cool came from woodstock as well
<Kilos> from the goofballs
<charl> there is a place in cape town, can't remember what it was called, it could have been woodstock
<charl> all the hippies live there
<Kilos> hehe same thing "cool man cool"
<Kilos> cold hey inetpro ? no water outside yet. all iced up
<charl> they are smoking too much african grass
<charl> too much weed will make you dumb
<Kilos> lol
<charl> it's like that meme... i can't brain today, i have the dumb
<charl> i imagine the hippies like that
<charl> here's some music for you ballies: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmYi5u9BhtI
<Kilos> you should actually watch the original woodstock
<Kilos> some of the music was good
<charl> i bet
<charl> they might be hippies but they are not (all) stupid
<charl> a lot of fairly intelligent people freaked out and became hippies too
<Kilos> yeah ban the bomb etc
<charl> back then they used to say: make love, not war
<charl> now they say: make love, but wear a condom
<Kilos> thats it
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> yo zeref_Holiday 
<Kilos> i think the bombs they didnt ban are the cause of global warming
<Kilos> shifted the earths axis im sure
<charl> this reminds me of a hilarious video - star wreck four i think it was
<charl> the precursor to star wreck in the pirkinning
<charl> when the korg tried to take over the world by traveling back in time and they managed to foil their plans by bringing the vulgars down to earth
<charl> the used a satellite to relay some heavy metal, that made the vulgars worry about what was going on because earth had "weapons of mass destruction"
<charl> any planet that posess that type of offensive weaponry...
<smile> hi all :)
<smile> Kilos: hi! :)
<charl> hi smile 
<smile> charl: how are you my friend? :)
<sflr> charl: i was told: make love, not children
<sflr> hey smile
<smile> sflr: why? :) and when it was told you? :p
<sflr> smile 15 years ago. haha. upgrade from the 60's make love, not war
<smile> sflr: lol. that's a while ago ;)
<smile> sflr: you have kids now? :)
<sflr> yes smile, 2 kids
 * sflr been around for long
 * NeVeR_ doesn't want children
<smile> NeVeR_: ok, your choice ;)
<smile> sflr: 60 years? ;)
<smile> ^^
<NeVeR_> O_O
<sflr> kids come when they want to. haha
<sflr> smile: close to that. lol
<NeVeR_> my gf wants children wen we get married...
<NeVeR_> well she says when she's 26
<sflr> NeVeR_: it starts when your friends start to have kids. they will just talk about babies.haha
<NeVeR_> oh heavy :| well I hope no one has babies! lol
<smile> sflr: lol! :D
<NeVeR_> 2 of my ex gf's have had children.. so scary
<smile> NeVeR_: well, good luck ;) find some geeks :D
<smile> :p
<NeVeR_> lol
<smile> ^^
<NeVeR_> a friend of mine got married 2 weeks ago... he's 23
<NeVeR_> good thing I'm moving to cpt.. make new friends..
<NeVeR_> lol
<sflr> lol
<smile> NeVeR_: maybe google for "no kids please" ;)
<smile> :p
<NeVeR_> lol
<sflr> agh, never say never. more like 'not soon' :)
<sflr> Ubuntu Apache, I'm getting access denied error on localhost. I can change permissions, but didnt the web server supposed to work out of the box by just creating files in /www?
<NeVeR_> I've never used apache out of the box :P but I think its in /var/www or something.. unless that's centos
<NeVeR_> I always create virtual hosts
<smile> :p
<NeVeR_> :p
<sflr> yes its /var/www but not working :) 
<Kilos> yo sakhi meesterarend RootChaos 
<meesterarend> Hey
<sflr> hey meesterarend 
<meesterarend> Lotsof new faces i see
<sflr> new blood
<meesterarend> Seems so
<charl> sflr: weird apache issue
<charl> according to me it's supposed to just work, as long as the www-data user has read permissions
<charl> there are also ways you can configure apache to deny access to certain files
<charl> but by default that shouldn't be a problem
<smile> Kilos: ! :p
<Kilos> hi smile
<smile> Kilos: the bot of theblaze went crazy. ;)
<charl> ah, was it in here? missed have missed it
<Kilos> yeah not a good thing to have on here
<charl> *must have missed
<superfly> NeVeR_: kids are the most awesome thing EVAR
<NeVeR_> im 23 :|
<NeVeR_> Maybe in 10 years
<Kilos> haha good time to have kids then you can grow up with them
<Kilos> teasing
<NeVeR_> hahahahaha
<Kilos>  Maaz seen nuvolari 
<NeVeR_> :\
<Maaz> Kilos: nuvolari was last seen 6 days, 20 hours, 57 minutes and 20 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-06-20 06:16:13 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2012-06-13 21:41:54 PDT
<NeVeR_> Maaz se porche
<Maaz> NeVeR_: *blink*
<Kilos> whew he is getting worse that guy
<NeVeR_> Maaz seen Kilos
<Maaz> NeVeR_: Kilos was last seen 13 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-06-27 03:13:51 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2012-06-26 23:04:46 PDT
<sflr> thanks charl!
<sflr> Maaz seen Maaz 
<Maaz> sflr: Maaz has been offline on freenode since 2012-05-01 16:50:57 PDT
<sflr> hmmm.. strange
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hows it going ?
<sflr> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> hey sflr
<sflr> going good! sunny day, lots of positive energy :)
<magespawn> busy busy busy, and also very sunny here too.
<sflr> Banlam: power problems? :(
<smile> Maaz seen Kilos 
<Maaz> smile: Kilos was last seen 23 minutes and 23 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-06-27 03:48:18 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2012-06-26 23:04:46 PDT
<smile> :p
 * sflr rebooting
<Kilos> wb sflr 
<Kilos> need to check on sheep etc etc
<sflr> Maaz: count sheep
<Maaz> sflr: *blink*
<sflr> sorry Kilos, hoped Maaz can help out :)
<Kilos> yo wolf
<Kilos> grr
<WOLFEYES> Good day all.
<Kilos> hi WOLFEYES 
<WOLFEYES> Heya Kilos 
<sflr> hey WOLFEYES. how is your day going?
<WOLFEYES> So far so good sflr , just fixing odds and ends at the office really.
<Kilos> who all here run ubuntu servers?
<sflr> sounds like the job is done then! :) what's for lunch?
<Kilos> lol
 * sflr runs desktop only
<WOLFEYES> superfly, hey, does ubuntu or kubuntu server have added extras compared to the normal desktop installations?
<Kilos> he wants to install kubuntu server at work sflr \
<WOLFEYES> lol @ lunch , I need some of that.
<superfly> WOLFEYES: the server installations have server stuff installed, like Apache, PHP, etc
<sflr> Maaz prepare lunch for WOLFEYES 
<Maaz> sflr: *blink*
<WOLFEYES> lol 
<sflr> sorry mate, lunch was cancelled for today. lol
<sflr> WOLFEYES: do you use Debian now?
<Kilos> wolf if you get the list of extras to install you can use your desktop cd methinks
<WOLFEYES> Ty superfly , but we don't have any computers running through this this, they are only linking to it for storage and the CCTV system. The desktop o/s should be enough or do you think I should go the server route superfly ?
<superfly> WOLFEYES: the desktop contains a GUI, the server does not. Choose which suits you better
<sflr> http://askubuntu.com/questions/125892/what-is-the-difference-between-12-04-desktop-12-04-server-images
<sflr> yes, just what superfly said :)
<WOLFEYES> sflr, I am inbetween kubuntu and windows, a lot of my work needs to be done on windows and I am trying to get to the point where I can get everything running on kubuntu.
<sflr> WOLFEYES: what do you need from Windows? do you have Win specific software running?
<sflr> I switched from Windows. Only miss Excel and Picasa for now.
<WOLFEYES> When you say "specific", you talking about "wine" etc sflr ?
<sflr> i meant some custom software you use at work. written only for windows.
<WOLFEYES> yes
<WOLFEYES> it is a time and attendance program that we work with for our clients.
<sflr> ok. so that would be a problem. how about running a Windows VM?
<sflr> or if you could make it into a web based application, then host it on a web server.
<WOLFEYES> I have to set that up first, I haven't got that far just yet.
<sflr> ok, it was just an idea, it takes time :)
<WOLFEYES> That last idea of yours is the ultimate idea I think.
<sflr> I prefer that, because it is accessible from anywhere anytime
<WOLFEYES> True buti it is a little more complicated than that.
<sflr> yes I know WOLFEYES, the reality is always more complicated :) 
<WOLFEYES> Lol.
<sflr> but it could be a long term solution :)
<WOLFEYES> I have wanted to go that way for a while now :-)
<HawkiesZA> Has there been any word on when the next meetup in Gauteng is? I'd like to add it to the Let's Talk Geek calendar.
<Kilos> whew chatty bunch
<NeVeR_> bigtime
<superfly> HawkiesZA: it's when you make it...
<Kilos> uh oh
<superfly> theblaze: remove the bot please.
<theblaze> !part #ubuntu-za
<sflr> rebooted, forgot to connect! boom! need coffee :)
<Kilos> ai sflr old age
<sflr> true Kilos 
<Kilos> join the family
<sflr> VPN also stopped working... more misery. haha
<Kilos> eish
<theblaze> sflr: why do you need a VPN
<sflr> to do work theblaze! haha
<theblaze> oh. that sucks.
<superfly> theblaze: I said to remove the bot
<theblaze> i made him !shutup
<theblaze> youre ok with ubuntulog
<superfly> theblaze: yes, but ubuntulog just logs stuff
<sflr> bot in the house?
<Maaz> sflr: Huh?
<gc> sflr: Huh?
<superfly> theblaze: and we already have two other (well-behaved) bots in here
<theblaze> and seeborg just learns from text in the current mode
<NotSeeBorg> helenb: you on ignore too, don't have the posix because i hate pdf is not really lower...i can feel it asks for current smb password:
<Kilos> magespawn, starting text with bot triggers gc why/
<superfly> theblaze: yeah right ^^
<theblaze> just dont say his name and he wont say anything.
<superfly> Kilos: cause both gc and Maaz are configured to answer to that
<superfly> theblaze: I don't care, get it out.
<Kilos> oh ty superfly 
<theblaze> !part #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> ty theblaze 
<superfly> Thank you.
<Kilos> we dont want war here
<Kilos> were a peaceful buncha guys
<Kilos> superfly, check bp
<NeVeR_> bot R cool
<Maaz> NeVeR_: Sorry...
<gc> NeVeR_: *blink*
<NeVeR_> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<NeVeR_> Maaz se porche
<Maaz> NeVeR_: Sorry...
<magespawn> we good do this all day
<NeVeR_> :\
<magespawn> could
<NeVeR_> gc is the man
<NeVeR_> he didnt reply
<superfly> Kilos: ?
<NeVeR_> what a jock
<Kilos> blood pressure
<sflr> where is the commands for the bots?
<NeVeR_> :| 
<NeVeR_> !help
<magespawn> Maaz has a better education than gc
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sflr, might be here
<Kilos> http://blog.launchpad.net/projects/ibid-chat-bot
<sflr> thanks Kilos!
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> or in his own help
<Kilos> Maaz, help
<Maaz> Kilos: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<NeVeR_> Maaz, help me with delivering messages
<Maaz> NeVeR_: I use the following features for delivering messages: memo and summon
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<NeVeR_> Maaz, how do I use summon
<Maaz> NeVeR_: Get the attention of a person via different source. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   summon <person> [via <source>]
<NeVeR_> Maaz, how do I use memo
<Maaz> NeVeR_: Keeps messages for people. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   my messages
<Maaz>   message <number>
<Maaz>   my messages for <person> [on <source>]
<Maaz>   (tell|pm|privmsg|msg|ask) <person> [on <source>] <message>
<Maaz>   forget my (first|last|<n>th) message for <person> [on <source>]
<NeVeR_> should i pvt ratheR?
<Kilos> you can
<NeVeR_> who's bot is it?
<Kilos> cocooncrash, 
<Kilos> but mainly for our use methinks
<sflr> games? wow
<sflr> Maaz help me with games
<Maaz> sflr: I use the following features for games: duel and werewolf
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<sflr> Maaz how do I use duel
<Maaz> sflr: Duel at dawn, between channel members. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   draw [my <weapon>]
<Maaz>   bam|pew|bang|kapow|pewpew|holyhandgrenadeofantioch
<Maaz>   I challenge <user> to a duel [over <something>]
<Maaz>   I demand satisfaction from <user> [over <something>]
<Maaz>   I throw the gauntlet down at <user>'s feet [over <something>]
<sflr> haha. that's funny :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> these ibid are quite cool bots
<magespawn> Maaz how do i use werewolf
<Maaz> magespawn: Play the werewolf game. Channel becomes a village containing a werewolf, seer and villagers. Every night, the werewolf can kill a villager, and the seer can test a villager for werewolf symptoms. Villagers then vote to lynch a wolf during the day.
<Maaz> You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   start a game of werewolf
<Maaz>   join
<Maaz>   ( kill | see | eat ) <villager>
<Maaz>   vote for <villager>
<sflr> lets play!
<Kilos> im too stupid
<Kilos> catch the fly when he is home after supper and needs a break
<magespawn> Maaz software development
<Maaz> magespawn: Sorry...
<sflr> it sounds like Kilos is the werewolf :P hehe
<magespawn> Maaz help software development
<Maaz> magespawn: What?
<Kilos> haha
<NeVeR_> draw holyhandgrenadeofantioch
<Kilos> magespawn, you gotta say help me with
<sflr> Maaz help me with software development
<Maaz> sflr: I use the following features for software development: base64, retest and rfc
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<magespawn> cool
<sflr> Maaz how do I use base64
<Maaz> sflr: Encodes and decodes base 16, 32 and 64. Assumes UTF-8. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   base(16|32|64) (encode|decode) <string>
<NeVeR_> I throw the gauntlet down at  Kilos's feet over Software Development
<Maaz> Kilos: NeVeR_ wishes to meet you at dawn on the field of honour. Do you accept?
<NeVeR_> draw holyhandgrenadeofantioch
<sflr> bwahaha
<NeVeR_> lol
<magespawn> tumbleweed works on ibid
<NeVeR_> g2g.. cheers peepz
<tumbleweed> magespawn: not nearly enough
<sflr> NeVeR_: dont be a chicken now. hehe
<Maaz> Kilos appears to have fled the country during the night
<magespawn> hah your name is on the list though
<NeVeR_> lol
<magespawn> he thorughs the gauntlet and then runs away
<magespawn> Sir NeVer_ the true, Sir NeVer_ the brave, Sir NeVer who ran away.
<sflr> magespawn: you should be the bot script writer. haha
<Kilos> eish nev
<magespawn> para-phrased from a gorgotten realms game.
<Kilos> Maaz, no
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<magespawn> Forgotten
 * Kilos flees to go move sheep
<sflr> Maaz move sheep
<Maaz> sflr: Sorry...
<sflr> lazy bot!
<magespawn> Maaz count sheep
<Maaz> magespawn: *blink*
<magespawn> brb
<Kilos> lol
 * magespawn is back
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<sflr> time to go to the park! yay! :) chat later peeps!
<magespawn> okay then 
<magespawn> sflr you sound like a dog.
 * sflr wags tail
<sflr> its nice sunny day here finally.  must take advantage of it :)
<magespawn> i keep saying it, you guys really need to come here in winter.
<sflr> haha yeah, winter there is close to summer here
<Kilos> enjoy sflr 
<Kilos> catch up on the UV's
 * superfly goes to see if the trains are running
<Kilos> good luck superfly 
<Kilos> winter avy UV's are like trying to get vit D from a bedside lamp
<Kilos> magespawn, thisis what it looks like here at 09.30 this morning
<Kilos> http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img137/7119/brrr.jpg
<Kilos> dunno if that works
<Kilos> http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/7119/brrr.jpg
<superfly> Kilos: that worked.
<Kilos> the first one superfly ?
<superfly> Ja
<Kilos> yay ty sir. cold here hey?
<Kilos> are you on the train superfly ?
<superfly> Kilos: I spent a few years in Joburg, I remember how cold it was... Trees with leaves encased in ice.
<Kilos> eish terrible hey
<superfly> yes oom, things appear to be running smoothly
<Kilos> yay me happy
<magespawn> Kilos looks a bit cold.
<Kilos> bit?
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> freeze my butt off
<magespawn> i had the pleasure/misfortune of being in Golden Gate National Park in winter.
<Kilos> that in the berg somewhere hey?
 * Banlam did a roadtrip, cape town>colesburg>clarens>northern berg a few years ago during winter
<Banlam> it was cold
<Banlam> but we missed the snow :/
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<Kilos> i dunno why peeps travel miles to see the snow. its horrible damp white stuff
<magespawn> on the free state border with Lesetho
<psydroid> hi magespawn superfly banlam
<Banlam> evening
<magespawn> superfly got the machines they are busy charging
<Kilos> ya freestate very cold place as well. thats why we gave it to the afrkaans guys back then
<magespawn> hi psydroid, banlam
<superfly> magespawn: awesome
<Kilos> lol magespawn you said wednesday
<superfly> Hi psydroid
<magespawn> the bguys in the office put my street address, and we do not have street deliveries only po box, so that created mass confusion at the post office.
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> Bwahaha
<superfly> magespawn: we have street deliveries in most, if not all, of Cape Town
<Kilos> superfly, he lives in a farming village
<magespawn> they could not even find with the tracking number, I had to show them where it was in their recieving book.
<superfly> Kilos: ek weet
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> hahahahaha!!!
<superfly> magespawn: I'm gonna have to tell the office about that, they will have a good laugh
<magespawn> indeed
<magespawn> I want to sell the machines too
<superfly> magespawn: have you played around with them a little?
<magespawn> had a look yup
<magespawn> have not tried to sell anything yet
<theblaze> Anyone going to live stream Google io?
<magespawn> sales lady said she would give me call back this afternoon to walk me through it
<magespawn> no theblaze I am on my way home.
<superfly> magespawn: it's pretty simple
<magespawn> figured
<theblaze> OK. Starts in an hour
<magespawn> push putton for airtime push buton to print
<superfly> yup.
<superfly> magespawn: then your commission gets paid directly back into your device balance
<magespawn> how do we get it out?
<magespawn> the commison?
<superfly> you don't, in essence
<superfly> Next time you deposit "less" money
<magespawn> sort of a rolling balance
<magespawn> or build up a continually larger amount.
<superfly> Yup
<magespawn> i think your sales team could do with a bit of polish though
<superfly> magespawn: gtalk me later and we can chat about it some more... this is #ubuntu-za not #nomanini
<magespawn> sure no worries.
<magespawn> I am on my way home now, later all.
<Kilos> yo queery 
<Kilos> theblaze, the fly gonna get upset with you
<theblaze> Its NotSeeBorg :)
<NotSeeBorg> wiki13: dat kan jij dat is waar notseeborg
<theblaze> Just don't say his name and he won't know
<Kilos> you were asked nicely to remove bots from here
<theblaze> OK fine
<theblaze> !part NotSeeBorg
<NotSeeBorg> okay
<queery> hi oom kilo's
<Kilos> you well queery ?
<theblaze> !part #ubuntu-za
<queery> better now that I am home
<Kilos> ty theblaze 
<Kilos> home is always good hey?
<queery> always
<Kilos> no place like home
<Kilos> nlsthzn, where you been?
<Kilos> hope all well there
<nlsthzn> Hey uncle Kilos ... just been busy (went to fetch my daughter yesterday for her visit... also got our first car over here...) so all good thanks :)
<Kilos> ok we missed you
<Kilos> how old is your daughter nlsthzn 
<superfly> Hey nlsthzn!
<nlsthzn> she is 12, missed being here too
<Kilos> aw shame all that way alone on the plane
<Kilos> 12 hours
<nlsthzn> superfly, alo :)
<nlsthzn> Kilos, she has become quite the frequent flyer... becoming pro at it :)
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> she is very mature for her age... sometimes too much :p
<Kilos> shame what do you expect being so far from her parents
<nlsthzn> well... one of them
<Kilos> you gotta look at the site too. been repair and updated some
<Kilos> we gotta new firestarter here that has time to look at things
<nlsthzn> ubunut-za.net (or something like that)?
<smile-busy> bye :)
<nlsthzn> cheers
<Kilos> no man the .org one
<nlsthzn> wife calling... dinner time... bbl
<Kilos> Maaz, ubuntu-za sites
<Maaz> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam  https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntuza/  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za   http://ubuntu-za.org 
<nlsthzn> thanks Kilos 
<Kilos> yw
<Banlam> lets talk geek have Shaun Dewberry to talk with this evening, should be starting soon for those interested in this online radio listners debacle: http://live.letstalknetwork.tv/
<sflr> hola amigos!
<Kerbero> "Microsoft by reputation makes the best hardware"
<superfly> Um, what?
<Kerbero> keyboards, mice...
<Kerbero> ^ quote from letstalknetwork.tv
<sflr> how much it costs an external 1TB solid state drive?
<Kerbero> gfgi
<sflr> Microsoft? i dont know. probably volume = reputation
<sflr> who owns the patent for computer mouse? probably it was invented 50 years ago or more. we are still stuck with it today. haha
<superfly> sflr: you need to do your homework :-P look up Zerox PARC
<superfly> *Xerox
<sflr> "The mouse was not invented at PARC, but by Douglas Engelbart in 1963"
<sflr> from here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PARC_(company)
<sflr> patented in 1970 http://inventors.about.com/library/inventors/bl_computer_mouse_patent.htm
<superfly> "Every day I'm buffering!"
<Kerbero> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2032456734.png
<charl> hi
<Kerbero> ^ my video is buffering even though my latency and bandwidth is fine
<charl> what are you on, youtube?
<superfly> Banlam: do you know the IRC details?
<Banlam> yip
<Kerbero> http://live.letstalknetwork.tv/
<Kerbero> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2032456734.png
<Banlam> irc.ltnet.tv 
<Banlam> channel:#ltnet 
<Banlam> i'm in there now
<Kerbero> Banlam: go and tell them my issue
<charl> youtube is messing around all the time, especially if you go 1080p
<Banlam> or you can
<Kerbero> nah
<Kerbero> charl: youtube is fine as i am connected almost directly to a cache by a 10gbps line
<charl> i have a couple of times that and i still have issues with youtube
<charl> i think youtube has a problem
<Kerbero> i had problems around a month ago
<Kerbero> but it seems fine now
<charl> i get some videos, it has trouble if i'm at 1080p then i go down to 720 and it finishes caching in a few seconds
<charl> this is definitely not bandwidth, there is something else up
<Kerbero> i hate it that youtube still uses flash
<charl> it does support html video
<charl> try without flash installed
<Kerbero> my html5 vids are fine
<charl> although i don't think all of the videos are available yet like that
<Kerbero> but some does not play in html5
<charl> can't recall what the deal was
<Kerbero> exactly
<charl> youtube has more than most of the others though
<Kerbero> and then those ones are show to me with the nasty nvidia/flash/blue humans bug
<charl> bah
<Banlam> kerbero, one of the computers was using all the bandwidth, tehy stopped that and everythign's come right
<Kerbero> nice
<Kerbero> too bad they are blue too
<Kilos> evening all. was busy on sisters xp
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> you guys chat hey
<magespawn> Evening all
<Kilos> yo magespawn 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hi there charl 
<magespawn> Hey Kilos, charl
<Kilos> hey sflr did you get a few UV's
<Kilos> nlsthzn, you here?
<nlsthzn> yup I be back
<Kilos> we got a ubuntuza on twitter too 
<nlsthzn> cool
<Kilos> you can follow and get ubuntu-za specific news
<queery> think I broke my pidgin
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> what is/isnt it doing
<queery> oh no I didn't but it does not want to use the settings I copied frm the other Home folder
<queery> oh that's why
<queery> they permitions did not go though -r like I told it to
<Kilos> ah
<queery> what's the chuser command again
<superfly> magespawn: I don't have an Android phone, which it seems is what is required for Google Conversations (or whatever it's called)
<queery> oh chown
<Kilos> you wanna chown your home?
<magespawn> Hah superflu, what you on?
<queery> no just .purple
<magespawn> Superfly ^^
<queery> will this work chown -r test .purple
<Kilos> sudo chown -R path to .purple
<queery> test being the user
<inetpro> Kerbero: you want to get rid of the blue youtube videos?
<Kerbero> ek het al
<Kerbero> daai hack gedoen
<Kerbero> en toe revert dit
<Kerbero> so ek is oorit
<inetpro> Kerbero: open a flash video in full screen, then right-click and disable Hardware acceleration
<Kerbero> rightclick menu is unclicakble
<inetpro> oops, first click on Settings
<Kerbero> i need to go edit the config file by hand
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kerbero> ...and had to reload the page now to get the popu away
<queery> maar oom Kilos moet ek nie die owner spovify nie
<Kilos> queery, i tohught it was you on your pc so who is the owner
<Kilos> then you need expert advice
<queery> haha
<Kilos> thought*
<queery> it is my own but to change owner ship I will be in root mode
<queery> *sudo
<Kilos> but methinks chown will make you the boss anyway
<Kilos> that .purple is in your home folder hey?
<Kilos> so sudo chown -R /home
<Kilos> methinks
<Kilos> inetpro, ?
<inetpro> huh?
<Kilos> oh no you gotta put queery:queery too
<inetpro> wat is fout?
<nlsthzn> Sleepy time
<nlsthzn> night all
<Kilos> he has a .purple that wont give permissions
<queery> but before or after the path
<Kilos> night nlsthzn 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<inetpro> who's playing with file permissions and why?
<inetpro> queery: before the path
<Kilos> sudo chown -R queery:queery /home
<queery> ok thanks
<inetpro> Kilos: nee@
<Kerbero> noo
<Kilos> queery stop
<inetpro> Kilos: oops, nee!
<Kilos> /home/
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> sudo chown -R queery:queery /home/queery/.purple 
<queery> it worked and I did give the permission only to .purple
<Kerbero> nee
<Kerbero> /home/queery at least
<queery> hehe
<queery> no it's test
<Kerbero> or inetpro's
<inetpro> queery: +1
<Kerbero> good
<queery> i still need to sort our my users
<Kerbero> osn het jou goed geleer :P
<queery> haha
<inetpro> queery: why did you have to change it though?
<Kilos> i just chown my whole home
<queery> ek het dit van 'n gebreekde profile af gecopy
<inetpro> queery: ahh
<queery> haha
<queery> nee oom Kilos!!!
<Kilos> hoekom nie?
<inetpro> Kilos: that would be dangerous if you had multiple users
<Kilos> ah 
<inetpro> Kilos: don't teach peeps the wrong way!
<queery> kom ons kyk of dit gewerk het
<Kilos> do multi users use the same home
<inetpro> Kilos: yep
<queery> damn
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i been lucky
<queery> wil steeds nie my accounts van daai profile af gebruik nie
<queery> do i need to do more than just copy .purple
<Kilos> sorry queery 
<queery> dis ok ook Kilos 
<inetpro> queery: did you quit pidgin before changing permissions?
<queery> think so
<queery> ok that was it
<queery> it was still active in the tray
<inetpro> check permissions with 'find .purple/ -ls'
<queery> just quit it there and reopened and it works great
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> yay
<queery> thanx oom Kilos and inetpro 
<Kilos> dankie inetpro 
<queery> and Kerbero 
<Kerbero> :)
<Kilos> in future queery listen what i say then do nothing till confirmed by clever peeps
<Kilos> i love the chown command
<Kilos> especially with external drives
<queery> haha
<queery> I at least know what not to do
<queery> hehe
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: you should learn to mount the drive with the correct permissions in the first place
<inetpro> then you won't need to chown
<queery> oom Kilos and I live on auto mounts
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> but have used sudo mnt methinks
<Kilos> and umount
<queery> bloddy power plug
<queery> ah
<Kilos> wassup power plug queery 
<queery> my laptop powerplug pulled out so my laptop went to sleep
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> terible things lappys
<queery> yea new battery is to expensive
<queery> oh does anyone know how to fix the synaptics bug in the new ubuntu?
<queery> I can't use my touchpad
<queery> inetpro?
<queery> tumbleweed?
<Kilos> hehe
<queery> using a wireless mouse in bed is not to comfy
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> synaptics bug?
<inetpro> queery: just use aptitude
<queery> no poepies
<inetpro> eh
<queery> the touchpad controler
<inetpro> why use synaptics?
<queery> ok i mean synaptiks
<queery> well the touchpad doesn;t work
<Kilos> the package manager?
<queery> but a usb mouse does
<queery> forget about the pacman
<queery> its got nothing to do with it
<inetpro> hmm... ok
 * inetpro never used synaptiks
<queery> ok
<Kilos> did you ask maaz to google the fault queery ?
<queery> I have googled it myself
<Kilos> 12.04 hey?
<Kilos> and lappy type
<queery> jip
<Kilos> queery, lappy type and model?
<queery> dell vostro 1510
<Kilos> Maaz, google dell vostro 1510 touchpad not working with ubuntu 12.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "wireless - Dell Vostro 1520 wifi not working with Ubuntu 12.04 - Ask ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/141423/dell-vostro-1520-wifi-not-working-with-ubuntu-12-04 :: "wireless - Dell vostro 1310 touchpad doesn't wotk! - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/134681/dell-vostro-1310-touchpad-doesnt-wotk :: "11.10 - How do I enable my synaptics trackpad? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/81805/how-do-i-enable-my-synapt
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/134681/dell-vostro-1310-touchpad-doesnt-wotk
<Kilos> queery, ^
<queery> thanx
<Kilos> hope it is the same prob
<queery> that does not help though
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> you need clever help
<Kilos> i need to crash. night all. have a good one
<queery> gnite
<Kilos> nag inetpro 
<queery> thanx oom Kilos 
<Kilos> yw queery 
<Kilos> sorry it isnt working
<inetpro> nag Kilos
<charl> nn all
<sflr> re
<sflr> superfly: are you around? I want to ask you to help me with Google site verification
<superfly> yo
<sflr> superfly: can you create an html file in the root and name it: google5e673cb9d073a864.html
<sflr> as content of the file add this line please: google-site-verification: google5e673cb9d073a864.html
<sflr> I want to add the site to google webmaster tools for further recommendations and analysis
<superfly> done
<sflr> thanks, it worked! magic :)
<sflr> superfly: comments on this page look like spam > http://ubuntu-za.org/news/2011/05/19/report-back-irc-meeting-held-16-may
<sflr> can I delete them?
<superfly> sflr: yes
<superfly> sflr: easiest place to delete is here: http://ubuntu-za.org/admin/content/comment
<sflr> thanks, I clean it up
<sflr> superfly: it says those comments were posted by user epour
<sflr> is it a loco person you know?
<superfly> sflr: nope
<AndChat|68096> Back like a boomarang
<magespawn> I am off, later all.
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> queery het net gequit
<Kerbero> :(
#ubuntu-za 2012-06-28
 * Kilos waves to the early birds
<Kilos> yo nuvolari 
<Kilos> he has family visiting so kinda busy after work
<superfly> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> morning superfly all good with travelling today?
<superfly> So far so good, 3 stations to got.
<Kilos> yay
<superfly> *go
<Kilos> i gotta be off a while so i can put sim in fone and give vodacom gears
<Kilos> 1 bar signal for 3rd day again , but full on fone
<Kilos> grrr
<superfly> OK, later oom Kilos
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<Kilos> go safe
<superfly> Kilos: I thought you were leaving
<Kilos> sitting on hands till they warm then will disconnect
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> ah, OK. One last stop before Cape Town
<Kilos> bbl
<superfly> Morning SmilyBorg
<SmilyBorg> Morning :-)
<superfly> Kilos: now I leave. See ya in a few
<Symmetria> sup
<inetpro> good morning
<Symmetria> I saw a guy this morning be about as stupid as I have seen in a while
<Symmetria> he decided to deice his windscreen by pouring boiling water on it
<Symmetria> :P
<Symmetria> would love to know how he is gonna explain to his insurance the cracks in it now
<inetpro> Symmetria: eish!
<Symmetria> inetpro hahahaha he's an idiot :p 
<Symmetria> and it was a merc ML63 windscreen
<Symmetria> thats gonna be expensive
<Kilos> yo superfly signal back here again
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> hi SmilyBorg and other guys
<SmilyBorg> Hey there
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> back to poor signal after power cut
<Kilos> morning sflr 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> yo sflr
<sflr> good morning!
<sflr> superfly: I'm going to delete spam posts on the site. eg: http://ubuntu-za.org/users/opipoi/disks/nargis-girl-born-monday-village-uttar-pradesh
<superfly> sflr: just do it, don't bother telling me :-P
<Kilos> hehe
<sflr> ok.lol. nuke time!
<superfly> ohey nlsthzn!
<nlsthzn> morning superfly :)
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> morning uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> site is looking good :) 
<Kilos> nlsthzn, have you met sflr 
<nlsthzn> nope
<Kilos> sflr, meet nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> :p
<superfly> anyone in here know any German?
<Kilos> ah you missed the last meeting then
<sflr> hi nlsthzn!
<nlsthzn> Kilos, yes I did... sorry
<nlsthzn> hi sflr :)
<nlsthzn> superfly, using duolingo to learn german but only started
<Kilos> nlsthzn, you forgiven
<sflr> superfly: what level of German? I know some
<superfly> I need to translate something
<nlsthzn> google translate?
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<Kilos> surely he is at work by now
<superfly> nlsthzn: that's an idea
<inetpro> Kilos: pong
<superfly> inetpro: Don't you speak a little German?
<Kilos> inetpro, morning can you help fly
<Kilos> much nicer when a friend helps
<Kilos> he speaks lotsa german
<inetpro> superfly: hmm... how long?
<superfly> inetpro: I just want to say, "Download via BitTorrent"
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> that is difficult to translate
<Kerbero> i would just leave it as is
<superfly> Google Translave gives me "Download über BitTorrent"
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> i woul rather make it mit
<superfly> I originally thought of "Download mit BitTorrent"
<superfly> heh
<superfly> thanks Kerbero
<Kerbero> but my grammer is crap
<inetpro> Download über BitTorrent  sounds right
<inetpro> eg. Die auf dem LinuxTag verteilte Knoppix-Version 4.0 steht nun zum Download über BitTorrent zur Verfügung.
<inetpro> or alle bekannteren Linuxdistributionen und FreeBSD über BitTorrent erhältlich
<Kilos> uber=over right?
<Kerbero> yes
<inetpro> Kilos: that's right
<superfly> inetpro: thanks
<Kilos> ty inetpro sorry to wake you so early
<inetpro> superfly: np
 * Kilos ducks
 * inetpro stretches his self
<inetpro> Kilos: what was that?
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> nlsthzn, you are forgiven
<Kilos> dont make a habit of it
<nlsthzn> thx
<Kilos> how do we know when you are at work or home
<Kilos> are you using that bouncer thingie
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> hi :)
<smile> Kilos: so early awake :o
<smile> Kilos: you have to sleep :)
<nlsthzn> Kilos, no real way to know until I say so I guess
<nlsthzn> but I am off for a bit now...
<Kilos> lol already foned mobile provider and complained about connection and had a 30 min power cut
<Kilos> ok neil
<smile> Kilos: lol :p
 * inetpro just created the G+ page for ubuntu-za
<inetpro> at https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/112877206374340387802/112877206374340387802/posts
<inetpro> sflr, superfly: I've added you guys as managers
<sflr> thanks inetpro, got the invite! will update the page later.
<nlsthzn> So much social media... so little time
<inetpro> thought it could be handy with the new events launched on G+ yesterday
<Kilos> well done inetpro we are growing
<Kilos> spreading our wings
 * nlsthzn will be going to the next UAE LoCo meeting... seems we are a bit leaderless at the moment and I have been called up to help get the ship sailing in the right direction...
<sflr> I was actually thinking about last night to have a G+ page when I was fiddling with webmaster tools. there is an option to add +1 widget but requires G+ page
<Kilos> yeah carry the flag high nlsthzn 
<sflr> inetpro: anything interesting on the new events?
<sflr> good luck nlsthzn! make sure you dont sail around Somalia :)
<Kilos> haha
<nlsthzn> that would be taking the long way :)
<inetpro> sflr: I'm not sure how useful it is yet, am just trying to check it out now
<nlsthzn> well... added ubuntu-za G+ and Twitter... events are already annoying me :/
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> the twitter ubuntuza is only for ubuntu-za specific messages nlsthzn so kinda quiet
<nlsthzn> Kilos, that is a good thing :)
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> hmm... I think the proper link is at https://plus.google.com/u/0/112877206374340387802/posts
<inetpro> nlsthzn: I noticed that it could be annoying 
<inetpro> but I guess it's mainly because everyone is trying it out now
<inetpro> and they'll probably change things again 
<nlsthzn> true... but I can imagine peeps with lots of people in circles are going to suffer for it :p
<inetpro> oops, I put the wrong date
<sflr> nice invite... picnic in the park? haha
<inetpro> sflr: those themes are cool but I'd say they should have an option to just disable it
<inetpro> anyways, back to some work
 * inetpro bbl
<Kilos> k
<inetpro> I must say there's one thing I like about the google events thing
<inetpro> it seems to me you can now easily manage invites even to people without a google account
<Kilos> hehe
<sflr> inetpro: i changed the picnic photo. hehe
<smile> bye :)
<Kilos> cheers smile
<inetpro> sflr: I noticed :-)
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<sflr> ok, will try to source some Ubuntu kind of design. hack it together from an UH party :)
<Kilos> yo kodez 
<Kilos> sflr, dont you like the one at twitter?
<kodez> hi Kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> well ty kodez and you?
<Kilos> or you want a big pic sflr 
<kodez> i am better than yesterday, thanks for asking. also I am enjoying using Lubuntu for the first time
<Kilos> thats good
<sflr> Kilos: it needs a banner size big picture. small avatar wont do it.
<Kilos> aw maia will have that
<Kilos> and those that helped with release parties and uh's
<Kilos> maybe the fly knows where they are online
<Kilos> inetpro, did you shrink the avatar for me or was it tiny to start with
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> I have to go now, see you later today or this week
<plustwo> hi all o/
<Kilos> ok
<psydroid> hi plustwo
<Kilos> go well psydroid 
<Kilos> yo plustwo 
<plustwo> psydroid Kilos o/
<psydroid> Kilos, I'm going to hitch-hike to Denmark and Poland after that, will not be online much :)
<inetpro> Kilos: shrink the avatar?
<psydroid> see you
<Kilos> inetpro, the one you gave me for twitter
<Kilos> enjoy psydroid 
<inetpro> Kilos: ahh, no it was like that
<psydroid> thanks
<inetpro> I just quickly hacked a bigger one together on g+ earlier this morning
<inetpro> G+ wants it to be 250x250
<inetpro> but for the events it needs to be wider
<inetpro> sflr: what are you thinking of using?
<Kilos> do you know where maia put them online inetpro i have a faint recolection of something like that
<Kilos> voda just foned from capetown and said they will sent local guy out to my tower
<inetpro> Kilos: logos?
<sflr> inetpro: i saw some pictures from a launch party in GP. somewhere in a restaurant with laptops. I try to find it again. then just cut a strip from there and make it look nice. slap the logo on it too.
<inetpro> sounds cool
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> Kilos: "do you know where maia put them online..."
<inetpro> what are you talking about?
<Kilos> oh when the monkey or someone wanted some for uh's im sure the idea was to place them nonline to be used by whoever needed them
<Kilos> banner pics etc methinks they were
<inetpro> they should be in the monthly reports
<inetpro> but no banner pics that I know of
<Kilos> ah ty gussie
<Kilos> i get things crossed at times
<inetpro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/TeamReports
<sflr> Kilos: I will make the banners, I just need photos :)
<Kilos> are you inna hurry sflr ?
<Kilos> i can mail maia and ask
<Kilos> she just kinda busy at the mo methinks
<sflr> not in a hurry Kilos, its a nice to have :) I might have time over the weekend to do it
<Kilos> cool that gives us some time
<inetpro> sflr: team reports are reflected at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<inetpro> maia's blog: http://my-ubuntu-day.blogspot.com/
<sflr> yeah, i was thinking about those cake pix ;)
<Kilos> hehe always tummy kicks in
<Kilos> will let you know when she answers mail
<sflr> do we have Ubuntu stickers? my laptop says it needs one ;)
<Kilos> lol yeah maia did that too
<Kilos> hi que
<Kilos> queery, 
<queery> hi oom Kilos
<Kilos> i didnt crash your pc i see
<Kilos> whew
<Kerbero[dsp]> queery!
<Kerbero[dsp]> goeiedag
<queery> hi Kerbero[dsp]
<Kilos> http://spreadubuntu.org/
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Materials
<Kilos> sflr, ^^
<sflr> thanks Kilos 
<Kilos> yw its from maia
<sflr> thanks maia
<Kilos> Maaz, ubuntu materials
<Maaz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Materials  http://spreadubuntu.org/
<Kilos> afternoon theblaze 
<theblaze> hi kilos
<sflr> inetpro I added the G+ badge to the site. under the twitter feed. 
<HawkiesZA> Evening folks
<Kilos> lo HawkiesZA 
<HawkiesZA> Anyone here know all sorts of things about Clonezilla?
<HawkiesZA> lo Kilos
<sflr> HawkiesZA: I know CZ, but never used it :|
<HawkiesZA> I'm trying to clone one laptop to another
<HawkiesZA> Got the source set up, but the target hates me
<HawkiesZA> Apparently it's struggling to create the partition table on the target
<sflr> did you format the target?
<sflr> or you doing the Live one?
<HawkiesZA> Live
 * tumbleweed likes clonezilla live. esp netbooted
<sflr> HawkiesZA: http://sourceforge.net/projects/clonezilla/forums/forum/663168/topic/4657187
<sflr> deleting MRB they say
<sflr> MBR
<inetpro> sflr: very nice!
<HawkiesZA> ok....
<sflr> inetpro: I would put the G+ where the frogfoot logo is, but not sure if that would be politically correct :)
<HawkiesZA> sflr: Still no luck :/
<inetpro> sflr: that's probably superfly's ISP?
<inetpro> but I agree it would be nice if we could make that more prominently visible at the top
<superfly> sflr: yeah, I had the logo lower down, and it was "requested" that it be moved up
<sflr> thats what I thought superfly. logo stays then :)
<sflr> inetpro: I can move the search box into the side bar and line up the social media icons on top 
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> just try it and let's see what it looks like
<inetpro> you can always change it back
<sflr> I checked the search feature was not used lately, except 2 XSS tries
<inetpro> well I guess we don't have that much to search anyway
<sflr> inetpro: removed search from top and added it to the sidebar. adding the icons might be tricky. superfly will need to modify the site template, unless there is an easier way :)
 * Kilos listens
<Kilos> is the twet rightr inetpro 
<Kilos> eish tweet
<inetpro> Kilos: eh, you're welcome
<Kilos> dunno if i should thank the guy
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> wb confluency Hodgestar 
<Kilos> go home safe guys
<smile4ever> bye :)
<sflr> superfly: where can I edit the text on top of this page? http://ubuntu-za.org/get-ubuntu    "Type in a comma separated list of areas ..."
<superfly> sflr: uh, in the vocabulary settings?
<superfly> sflr: I can't remember where
<sflr> ok, looked around. i will dig more. thanks
<Kilos> grrr power again
<superfly> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi superfly all good there?
<superfly> so far so good.
<Kilos> yay
<magespawn> evening all
<sflr> hi
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> yo sflr you still here?
<Kilos> sjoe
<superfly> hi magespawn
<magespawn> hey superfly
<magespawn> you know superfly, I still can't get you on google +
<superfly> magespawn: weird
<superfly> magespawn: on your phone again, or at a PC?
<magespawn> using my flyer as a hot spot but linking through my laptop
<superfly> Got Kopete or Pidgin or something
<magespawn> i can find you no problem but no connection through gtalk
<magespawn> have pidgin
<superfly> can you set up your account in Pidgin?
<magespawn> will do, just a sec
<Kilos> superfly, can one use pidgin for g+
<superfly> Kilos: no, just for Google Talk
<Kilos> lol oh ty. 
<magespawn> this is on windows though
<magespawn> can see how to add an account
<magespawn> cannot
<Kilos> pidgin is pidgin
<Kilos> accounts
<Kilos> mage maybe it has minimised your buddy list
<magespawn> yup that was it 
<Kilos> stupid OS
<magespawn> there we go superfly
<magespawn> stupid user in this case
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> magespawn: I get an uber long and weird link that just takes me to a "help" page
<magespawn> maybe i am not setting it up right
<magespawn> what protocol should I use?
<Kilos> for gtalk magespawn 
<Kilos> xmpp
<magespawn> thats what I thought
<superfly> $%^#$%^#$^ Google
<superfly> Your message could not be delivered: "ah, there we go!", Reason: ""
<superfly> yeah, awesome. no reason
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> i can message you, does not even come back with an error
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> it does say that you are not online and that it is not authorised
<superfly> magespawn: I get yours, but none of mine are going through
<magespawn> ha
<superfly> magespawn: right-click on my name in your list, and see if you can "re-request authorization"
<magespawn> done that twice now
<Kilos> reboot pc
<Kilos> its windows
<magespawn> have tried switching it off and on again?
<superfly> magespawn: I've tried the same from here, do you notice anything different?
<magespawn> nope
<magespawn> something not working right somewhere.
<Kilos> magespawn, try getting gtalk itself
<Kilos> we battled with tara as well but i think it woke up after a reboot of the pc
<magespawn> superfly you just left the group chat
<superfly> magespawn: yeah, I'm trying to figure out how to get this all to work
<magespawn> i did see you there but not as any sign on, just a random string of numbers
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> yo cryptichorizon 
<superfly> magespawn: are you using something in particular to chat?
<superfly> magespawn: I can see you online, and with video capabilities, apparently
<magespawn> that might be my tablet, or my laptop. I am using tha laptop tethered through the wireless hotspot of the tablet
<magespawn> skype?
<superfly> I do
<superfly> magespawn: my name and my surname as one word
<Kilos> hi dLimit 
<Kilos> queery, whats with the crazy nick?
<queery> what crazy nick
<Kilos> isnt that you cryptichorizon 
<Kilos> queery, ^^
<queery> oh haha no cryptichorizon is my boyfriend, he forgot to change the username field in xchat after I used it
<queery> hehe
<Kilos> lol though xchat was letting me down
<Kilos> thought
<queery> haha
<queery> never
<queery> hu?
<Kilos> oh my chanserv left
<queery> what the
<magespawn> well hello then
<Kilos> lo magespawn 
<magespawn> upgrades maybe
<Kilos> ChanServ, wb
<Kilos> haha cant reply
<queery> that was wierd
<Kilos> yeah must been a netsplit
<Kilos> or someone ddosing irc again
<queery> no that's not what a netsplit looks like
<queery> no they are concentrating the DDoSing on uganda for now
<queery> cryptichorizon, it was uganda right
<smile4a> bye :)
<Kilos> cheers smile
<Kilos> sleep tight
<smile4a> Kilos: you too :D
<cryptichorizon> yes it was Uganda
<queery> hehe did steeds so bok
<queery> nope
<queery> (~queery@dsl-185-69-221.dynamic.wa.co.za)
<Kilos> magespawn, maybe you need pidgin-openpgp installed
<Kilos> dunno if that will work on windows
<magespawn> maybe, will have look, when I get a break
<Kilos> dont break anything you might still need hey
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> nah everything can be fixed
<magespawn> just do back ups
<Kilos> hmmm cant copete do mxit?
<Kilos> kopete
<nlsthzn> doubt ir
<nlsthzn> *it
<nlsthzn> only pidgin I ever saw that could
<Kilos> ty nlsthzn you missed lots
<Kilos> i have quassel and konversation andchoqok
<Kilos> now kopete too
<nlsthzn> going KDE uncle Kilos ?
<Kilos> trying to see what the kde peeps find better 
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> KDE is best when used as a whole
<Kilos> all in maverick
<nlsthzn> and choqok is the best twitter app out there IMO
<Kilos> yeah when i get a cd i will give it a go
<nlsthzn> get KDE 4.6 or later...
<nlsthzn> really worth it
<Kilos> do you use kde
<nlsthzn> try it every now and again
<nlsthzn> always back to Unity
<Kilos> haha
<nlsthzn> Just a few things that I don't like about KDE... but it is very good
<magespawn> i like it and some of the programs i use only work on it.
<magespawn> or work bettere on it
<magespawn> better
<magespawn> gc coffee on
 * gc flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> magespawn, put kopete on your windows and try jabber then
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> they do not say anything on their website about windows
<Kilos> hahaha
<magespawn> if i can get the source maybe we can compile a windows version
<Kilos> no man pidgin must work
<gc> Coffee's ready for magespawn!
<Kilos> ian and debs use it on xp
<magespawn> works for everybody except me and superfly
<magespawn> i am on windows 7 so maybe thats the problem
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
<Kilos> see youall morrow
<magespawn> night kilos
<magespawn> hah thats a good quit message
<nlsthzn> :d
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> whos awake, I have a question
<Symmetria> if you receive an email, from hostmaster@organization that clearly states a position and even ahs a ticket number in the subject line, would you consider that official communication
<Kerbero> email is never official
<Kerbero> but i guess i would
<sflr> uhm maybe. but i would also look at the mail header 
<Symmetria> sflr oh, the email was very real
<Symmetria> its just that the organization says "zomg, we hadnt made a decision yet, and that wasnt an official email"
<Symmetria> they admit sending it, they just now say its not official communication
<Symmetria> ?!
<magespawn> thats odd
<Kerbero> wow
<Kerbero> thats not nice of them
<sflr> ok, that is weird. what is an official email then? hand delivered?
<Symmetria> magespawn LOL its because they tried to call my bluff on something, and when it didnt go the way they wanted
<Symmetria> they suddenly needed to back peddle
<Symmetria> infront of the community 
<magespawn> i know for legal perposes as soon as you opened the email you are deemed to have read it
<sflr> it has a reference number to. so it did happen, nobody can deny it. wasnt a newsletter.
<magespawn> purposes
<sflr> magespawn: does email preview count? :)
<magespawn> I think it does if it changes the status of the email to read
<Kerbero> so one should mark all email as unread after you have read it?
<sflr> ok. so it depends on the status of the email
<magespawn> once the email has been read i understood there is a record of that even if you change the status back again
<magespawn> and the email server would have a record of it being delivered
<Symmetria> hehe 
<Symmetria> well, here is a funny story right
<Symmetria> so a university requests IP space
<sflr> yes, delivery can be proved, but reading not really
<Symmetria> afrinic comes back and says, zomg, a university is a local internet registry and must pay local internet registry fees
<magespawn> i think the law is trying to play catch up with electronic communication
<Symmetria> we say, can someone please explain to us why a university is a local registry
<sflr> superfly: can you please remove planet subdomain? http://planet.ubuntu-za.org/ thanks
<Symmetria> afrinic say, because they have faculties and departments, so they are assigning space, the space isnt being used by themselves
<Symmetria> we're like, bullshit, afrinic is like, no you're an lir, Im like, no we arent but if you wanna try make us one, Im gonna go to the community and implement policy that makes ALL universities end users 
<superfly> sflr: I can't do that, I don't have access to DNS
<Symmetria> they are like, errr, no you wont, you're an LIR
<Symmetria> so I write the policy and send it out to the community
<Symmetria> the community goes, andrew is right
<superfly> sflr: is it doing the same thing as the wiki?
<superfly> ohi kbmonkey
<Symmetria> afrinic goes, oh shit, all our renuve is about to disappear
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> and tries to withdraw
<sflr> yes superfly, same thing
<superfly> mkay, I'll add redirection
<sflr> thats a serious issue Symmetria. no going back on that.
<Symmetria> sflr it a serious issue when they try screw a university outta 6500 dollars a year
<sflr> Symmetria: is it a new expense or university was paying for it already?
<magespawn> sflr thats why delivery counts as being read, same as with registered post
<superfly> sflr: how's that?
<sflr> perfect superfly. thanks. i saw canonical managing dns.
<superfly> np
<Symmetria> its a new expense
<sflr> magespawn: true. it can get tricky though with international webmail
<magespawn> well like the fact that I do not have to RICA my gmail accounts either.
<sflr> superfly: i moved the search from top to sidebar. if I want to add social media icons on top right, does it require an template change?
<sflr> haha @ magespawn. you can imagine.
<superfly> uh, ja
<magespawn> sflr is this all for the ubuntu-za site?
<sflr> Symmetria: what you gonna do about it then? $65k a year is serious investment
<sflr> magespawn: yes, made some cosmetic changes last few days
<sflr> *$6,5k
<magespawn> cool will check it out
<Symmetria> heh sflr we are forcing afrinic to classify the university as an end user
<Symmetria> which cuts the cost down to a coupla hundred dollars a year 
<Symmetria> we can do that through policy which is what we were doing
<Symmetria> and afrinic suddenly shat itself when they realized we would actually be able to do it through policy
<Symmetria> and there wasnt a damn thing they could do to stop it
<magespawn> a friends husband works for afrinic
<sflr> I wonder if they do the same with other universities
<Symmetria> (afrinic works like this, anyone in the community can propose a policy, the policy then is tabled before the community, the community then votes on it, if there is consensus, the policy is passed and afrinic is bound by it)
<Symmetria> which means that if you propose a policy, and then stack the meeting room at the next meeting full of your own people
<superfly> sflr: done, you now have a block at the top called "Header"
<Symmetria> you can pretty much pass anything
<Symmetria> so, when they screw with academia like this, its simple, we pitch up at the next meeting with 100 people from all the different universities
<Symmetria> and pass our own policy which changes the rules to how we want them
<Symmetria> :p
<Symmetria> LOL and there isnt a damn thing they can do to stop us doing that
<magespawn> okay then nothing like a well balanced management then
<sflr> superfly: thanks! I was just about to say I will make another plan. wow. you quick
<Symmetria> magespawn those are the rules :) Im just using them 
<magespawn> indeed, always play by the rules
<sflr> haha Symmetria, be the change :) I hope they dont change those rules regarding the policies
<superfly> sflr: *shrug* it's Drupal, those sorts of things are fairly quick and easy
<Symmetria> sflr oh, afrinic has run up against me before and lost 
<magespawn> when you know how
<Symmetria> sflr lol, I never told you guys what happened at the last afrinic board elections?
 * sflr is all ears
<Kerbero> i'm listenign too
<Symmetria> lol, the rules say that any member organization can either be at the meeting and vote for candidates, or they can appoint an official proxy
<Symmetria> well? I know everyone....
<magespawn> thats fairly normal
<Symmetria> there were 97 votes cast int hat election...
<Symmetria> I was holding 19 proxies :p
<sflr> haha
<Symmetria> magespawn whats not normal is that I was holding a 5th of the total vote :p
<Symmetria> and if I'd actually tried I coulda doubled that number 
<sflr> I think you are going in afrinic black books soon ;)
<Symmetria> sflr nah, afrinic keeps trying to get me to run for the board 
<sflr> yeah, but you follow the rules
<Symmetria> they think having me on the board will shut me up
<Symmetria> and let them control me
<magespawn> did something similar for our school SGB
<Symmetria> :P they obviously dont know me very well
<sflr> yeah Symmetria you must stay on this side of the fence. hehe
<Symmetria> sflr lol, even if I was on the board
<sflr> superfly: when you pro is easy
<Symmetria> I'd still kick and scream when they were being full of crap
<sflr> Symmetria: if you get on the board, afrinic would change
<Symmetria> sflr hell, I also stood up in tanzania at another afrinic meeting and told them their corporate governance was up to crap infront of 300 people
<Symmetria> and demanded that they propose an annual report, budget and financials for the meeting, since the meeting constituted an AGM
<Symmetria> lol, so this last meeting, they made DAMN sure in gambia they had the documents 
<Symmetria> because they got REAMED over that
<superfly> sflr: I'm gonna make some slight tweaks to the theme quickly
<Symmetria> I just cant believe they would try and back peddle on an official email
<sflr_> something happened
<sflr_> I was saying Symmetria that I can't believe they still have the guts to pull sorry emails on you after all this
<sflr_> superfly: I wait until you finish with the changes
<superfly> sflr_: Done
<magespawn> do we have a google+ account for ubuntu-za
<sflr> ok, thanks
<sflr> magespawn: https://plus.google.com/112877206374340387802
<sflr> there's a link from the website too, +1!
<magespawn> mm i saw that, that was why i asked.
<sflr> inetpro created it today
 * inetpro gets up to see who's banging on the door
<inetpro> ahh... it's just sflr? 
<sflr> was telling magespawn you created the G+ page today :)
<magespawn> that animated picture for the meeting is pretty cool, looks almost like a live feed.
<nlsthzn> +1
<sflr> latest Cape Town weather update: rain started
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> then it will be here soon
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> italy beat germany
<Symmetria> thats funny
<Kerbero> o, so that is what all the euro2012 facebook comments are about
<sflr> yeah, finally Italy left the old players behind and now have a decent team
<Kerbero> it all makes sense now
<Symmetria> sflr, heh, balotelli though is a risk
<Symmetria> always a huge risk
<Symmetria> because if you get him on a good day, he's brilliant
<Symmetria> get him on a bad day, he will throw a tantrum and get a red card
<Squirm> evening
<sflr> Symmetria, that's true, but it takes more than one player to make a good team :) I think Spain can start worrying now about the final. hehe
<Symmetria> sflr heh, I dont think spain are terribly worried
<sflr> hey Squirm 
<Symmetria> spain have easily got the strongest national side in the world at the moment, other than MAYBE brazil
<sflr> yeah lets see. Spain didnt shine in euro2012. i was hoping for germany to crack the whip
<Symmetria> sflr besides, let italy have the glory this time around, come next tournament half their squad will have been banned for match fixing (again)
<sflr> and Argentina. haha
<sflr> too unpredictable. it was a good tourny though. on the olympics soon! haha. but before that tour de france. I think there is too much sports happening throughout the year. 
<Kerbero> agreed
<Kerbero> it is very bad for productivity
<Kerbero> :P
<sflr> Kerbero: is very bad for my sleep! lol
<sflr> I was truly hoping tonight wont get to penalties :|
<Kerbero> programming is bad for my time + bores me. but it is very good for the wallet
<sflr> Kerbero: get somebody to do it for you? :)
<Kerbero> i do
<Kerbero> but sometimes there are stuff you have to do yourself
<Kerbero> especially if the help is on holiday
<sflr> true true
<Banlam> sflr, but if you get someone else to do it you get less money
<Kerbero> that too
<sflr> Banlam: time is money, but money pays the bills. I agree with you, sometimes still good to outsource to talented youngsters
<Kerbero> but some times getting money for work is not the most important
<Banlam> like Kerbero and I?
<Banlam> true
<Banlam> it's mainly i don't trust other people to do things the way i want them done
<Kerbero> the guy that contracted me to do this work is going to be vice rector now
<Banlam> and i like knowing all aspects of somethign i'm working on
<Kerbero> ie, the vice rector knows me -> good reference
<Banlam> schoonwinkel?
<Kerbero> jip
<Banlam> what are you doing for him?
<Kerbero> that books thing
<Banlam> ?
<Kerbero> o
<sflr> will speak in 15 years time. haha
<Kerbero> will tell you later
<sflr> added Facebook 'like' on top of ubuntu-za.org. hope you 'Like' it :P
<Banlam> :/ chrome and firefox are displaying something differnetly
<Kerbero> *dislike*
<Kerbero> where is my g+ ?
<Kerbero> sflr: wouldn't it be nicer if the like is in the menu on the left?
<Kerbero> less intrusive
<sflr> Kerbero: is in the sidebar. 
<sflr> Kerbero: I want to line up social media icons on top
<Kerbero> ok
<Kerbero> will comment again when it is doen
<Kerbero> done
<sflr> I want to put it where the ISP logo is, but not possible. and the sidebar is keeps growing :)
<Kerbero> well to be blunt, there are a lot of shit in that side bar
<sflr> exactly, want to clean up there. but please come with suggestions :)
<Banlam> while people are critiqueing
<Banlam> http://gcawood.com/joomla2/index.php
<Banlam> comments welcome
<Kerbero> sflr: scrap the search
<Kerbero> user login one line in the menu rather than an entire block
<sflr> ok Kerbero 
<Kerbero> and i think the spaces between events are too big
<Kerbero> one less newline should do
<sflr> Banlam: AboutUs/ContactUs should be part of the menu
<sflr> i see what you mean Kerbero 
<Symmetria> holy crap? there are some screwed up people out there
<Symmetria> A university is an LIR IMHO if it provides IP transit services to its students who are, in effect residential subscribers. 
<Symmetria> Owen
<Banlam> sflr, the horizontal menu?
<Symmetria> ^^^ that dude is an idiot
<Banlam> what mailing list is this on?
<superfly> Banlam: your menu items look like they belong somewhere else ;-)
<sflr> Banlam: yes, at the end of horizontal menu. 
<Banlam> superfly, I don't understand?
<sflr> Symmetria: is that the best they could come up with? haha
<Banlam> the ones on the left?
<superfly> Banlam: they look out of place... the rest of the site is kinda plain and boring, and then the menu items look like they come from some web 2.0 menu item generator
<superfly> Banlam: and on top
<superfly> though the ones on top don't look that bad because they're all linked together
<Banlam> ok, i understand what you're saying
 * Kerbero is scared to link his heavily used website here
<Kerbero> Banlam: i don't like it that all your headings differ
<Kerbero> same font, same size, same colour would look better imho
<Banlam> Kerbero, in the article?
<Banlam> that contents jsut for testing pirposes
<Kerbero> jip
<Kerbero> ok
<Kerbero> o, and you look stuckup in that photo
<Kerbero> use a different one
<Banlam> lol
<Banlam> not me
<Kerbero> haha
<Banlam> and again, it's just for testing
<Kerbero> it does look like you
<Banlam> kinda i guess
<Banlam> but it's not a very good quality photo
<Kerbero> nope
<Banlam> so it kinda looks like lots of people
<Kerbero> haha
<nlsthzn> Good night
<Banlam> it's content which i copied from their current site
<Banlam> just so there's somethign there
<Kerbero> ok
<Kerbero> one of *those* projects...
<sflr> this looks better > http://www.firedisaster.co.za/
<Banlam> slfr, yeah i know
<Banlam> that's what i'm tryign to work on
<Banlam> along with what the client wants
<Banlam> they wanted simpler
<sflr> oh, i recognized now with the picture. haha
<Banlam> haha
<Banlam> and i'm workign kinda from their designs
<superfly> 0_o what was that... my scroll lock and caps lock lights came on and my computer froze
<Banlam> well mockups that they wanted
<Banlam> lulz
<Kerbero> i prefer the type of website designing i do
<Banlam> backend
<Kerbero> more backend and very simple very functional frontend
<Kerbero> people don't expect much
<superfly> Banlam: suggestion #1 don't use Joomla
<Kerbero> so i give them just a little bit more
<Banlam> superfly, lol
<superfly> Banlam: suggestion #2 use Drupal
<Banlam> what do you suggest instead?
<Banlam> lolno
<Kerbero> haha
<Banlam> i know joomla too well compared to drupal
<Banlam> i've used drupal a bit
<sflr> http://www.firehouse.com/
<Banlam> but haven't done anything beyond just a plain website
<Kerbero> i don't like cms's
<Kerbero> but for sites like these i suppose you need to use one
<Banlam> yeah
<superfly> Banlam: Drupal >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Joomla
<Banlam> superfly, from what perspective?
<superfly> Banlam: any and all
<Banlam> :/
<sflr> I like wordpress. it comes down to personal preference i think.
<Banlam> i run my blog on wordpress, and i like it
<Banlam> for somethign simple
<sflr> the site needs to be functional but esthetic too :)
<Banlam> aesthetics aren't CMS dependent though
<superfly> Banlam: more secure, better architected, faster, less maintenance headaches
<Kerbero> Banlam: don't get hacked :P
<sflr> just keep a backup :P
<Banlam> kerbero, don't hack me ;P
<Banlam> yeah, i will
<Kerbero> backup, get hacked, restore backup, get hacked again
<superfly> (also why I use Drupal for blogs and not WordPress - WordPress is like a sieve when it comes to security, it's full of holes)
<Kerbero> poor banlam
<Banlam> mm
<sflr> Banlam: wasnt your site about rally pictures?
<Banlam> my WP hasn't been hacked since i did a complete overhaul in decemeber
<Banlam> sflr, it isn't about that, but does include
<sflr> I run many wordpress sites, didnt get hacked yet. its just matter of time I guess :)
<Banlam> the header is a rally image
<Banlam> my current WP doesn't have any extras
<Banlam> besides akismet
<sflr> Banlam: ok, saw some rally cars the other day :)
<Banlam> and wordpress stats
<Banlam> sflr, well i did a blog post on tuesday with a few pics from a rally this last weekend
<Kerbero> interesting how nobody wants to hack weather API's
<Banlam> kerbero, your site doesn't have any inputs though
<Banlam> and the fact that your API is 100% your own doing
<Kerbero> haha
<Banlam> there's not a huge market
<Kerbero> indeed
<Banlam> rather find a WP flaw
<sflr> weather API? hacked or not will still say the wrong info ;)
<Banlam> and tehn write a script to hack every website with it
<Banlam> "The trouble with weather forecasting is that it's right too often for us to ignore it and wrong too often for us to rely on it." - Patrick Young
<Kerbero> sflr: measurements, not forecasts
<sflr> what website is that?
<Kerbero> no
<Kerbero> don't tell him
<sflr> oh ok
<Kerbero> then i'll get comments about my bad layout :P
<Banlam> kerbero why not?
<Kerbero> weather.sun.ac.za
<Banlam> it's not that bad
<sflr> haha
<Banlam> it get's the job don
<Banlam> e
<Kerbero> "it's too blue"
<sflr> its good informative.
<sflr> distinctive blocks, not all flow together
<sflr> i like this: "You are visiting this website from somewhere on The Internet."
<Kerbero> hahaha
<Kerbero> yeah
<Kerbero> "You are visiting from the Stellenbosch campus. IP = 146.232.220.112"
<sflr> do you have your own weather station? or is it more like a mashup from different sources?
<Kerbero> i have three different weather stations i pull the data from directly
<Kerbero> then i do some averaging+failover
<sflr> that's cool
<Kerbero> the project is running for 4 years now
<sflr> where is the Indoor place?
<Kerbero> time to write some decent stat reporting pages
<sflr> webcam is cool. I must look at it during the day. haha
<Kerbero> yes you should
<Kerbero> indoor measurements are useless
<Banlam> webcam isn't great though :P
<Banlam> even during the day
<Kerbero> sflr: nice banner picture at the top he?
<Banlam> :P
<Banlam> my inside temperature at the momen goes up and down between 15 and 19
<Kerbero> my room is 17.4
<Banlam> haven't seen it out of that range in the past few weeks
<Kerbero> 13.4 outside my window
<Banlam> I'm at 15.9atm
<Banlam> 13 outside, well at the airport
<Banlam> i'm too lazy to put the thermometer out the window
<Kerbero> ubuntu just told me i'm screwed
<Banlam> oh?
<sflr> its nice. did you take the panoramic pic?
<Kerbero> and that i have to buy a 2k peice of hardware
<Kerbero> http://www.jpmeijers.com/full_hdd.png
<Kerbero> sflr: banlam did
<sflr> wow, you must get into photography :)
 * Banlam does it as a hobbt
<Banlam> y
<sflr> original: faklogo.jpg
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> no
<Kerbero> that is the logo on the right
<sflr> I know :) 
<Kerbero> http://weather.sun.ac.za/sources/wolke.jpg
<Kerbero> there we go
<Kerbero> should have an hd one somewhere
<sflr> the google maps show 4 stations
<Kerbero> jip
<Kerbero> read
<Kerbero> and you will know
<Kerbero> the middle one is not weather
<Kerbero> well
<Kerbero> not really
<sflr> the image one?
<sflr> that image is really beautiful
<sflr> Sonbesie > sun radiation
<Kerbero> yes
<Kerbero> quite an expensive piece of hardware
<Kerbero> few hundred k
<Banlam> o.O
<Banlam> universities have so much money
<Banlam> but they're sooo stingy wiht how they give it out
<Kerbero> well... their sponsors do
<Kerbero> and it is meant for renewable energy research
<sflr> does the solar graphs come from Sonbesie? weather.sun.ac.za/graphs/SolarGraphs.php
<Kerbero> so there is more money
<Kerbero> sflr: no
<Kerbero> they are from the M&M station
<sflr> ah, universities all the same :) at least you guys can play with expensive toys!
<Kerbero> http://weather.sun.ac.za/graphs/SolarradToday.php
<Kerbero> what would give a better graph
<Kerbero> with both stations' values
<Kerbero> max of only 500watt/m^2
<Kerbero> that is low
<Kerbero> in summer we get >1k
<sflr> short days probably
<Kerbero> sun is far away
<sflr> very interesting. I must visit your site tomorrow again
<Kerbero> you can download the data if you want
<Kerbero> and draw your own graphs and/or stats
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> i should try and download everything again
<Kerbero> last time i did it i killed the server
<Kerbero> :(
<sflr> haha. first I browse it :)
<sflr> data must be huge if it goes back for years
<Kerbero> Symmetria's old server was quite a beast 10 years back
<Kerbero> but 10GB of memory is not that much anymore
<Kerbero> sflr: it became huge when i started logging minutely rather that 10 minutely
<sflr> yeah, 10GB really small these days
<sflr> can you receive images from weather satellites?
<Kerbero> yes
<Kerbero> but i think the radio is broken
<Kerbero> need to have a look at it
<Kerbero> but time...
<sflr> that's awesome. wanted to do something like that
<sflr> I think if you want to hack a weather API, you need to start getting to the source, the satellite :)
<Banlam> lol
<Banlam> that would be an epic way to get into the system
<Banlam> manipulatin the data the satelite receives :P
<Kerbero> lol
<sflr> everybody relies on the satellite data. nobody will know its 0wned
<magespawn> Kerbero, I would take taht machine now though
<magespawn> that
<Kerbero> what do you need so much ram for?
<sflr> ok guys, i'm outta here. thanks for the chat. and keep up the good work on the site :)
<magespawn> agg no, I just like having big spec
<Kerbero> haha
<magespawn> like bragging rights
<Kerbero> i have another server laying on top of this one
<Kerbero> to which i want to migrate
<Kerbero> 16GB ram
<Banlam> magespawn sounds very similar to Kerbero 
<Kerbero> the current one has a dualcore 2.8GHz (p4 series) cpu
<Kerbero> ^ xeon
<Kerbero> the new one is a generation newer
<Kerbero> and >3GHz
<Kerbero> so it should make everything a little snappier
<Kerbero> BUT
<Kerbero> those specs are nothing
<Kerbero> the real nice specs is the hdd sie
<Kerbero> size
<Kerbero> which is also not THAT big these days
 * Kerbero sees he's monologuing here
<Banlam> conversation <
<magespawn> i do not work on server machines unfortunately
<Kerbero> magespawn: if you like nice specs, get yourself an invy bridge
<Kerbero> *ivy
<magespawn> just desktops that i have loaded server software on
<Kerbero> those things are awesome
<magespawn> money tends to be the problem
<Kerbero> hehe
<Kerbero> that's why i don't have one
<Kerbero> but am stuck with 10y old servers
<Kerbero> that i bought for next to nothing
<magespawn> ahh well there we go then
<Kerbero> hopefully my i5 ivy arrives on tuesday
<magespawn> did have a chance to look at a sun X2100, but only briefly
<Kerbero> sparc cpu?
<Kerbero> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ys9SfkBtjpw
<Kerbero> my ears
<magespawn> i am not sure, did not want to boot completly, bios could not detect the cpu fan
<Kerbero> sounds almost as bad as the weather.sun one before i brought a sidecutter near it
<magespawn> and when I did get it running the os was windows server 2003 I think, password locked and nobody could remember the password. and that so far is the end of it
<Kerbero> x86 based
<Kerbero> but ok, need to write a little bit of code
<Kerbero> cheers
<magespawn> cheers Kerbero
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2012-06-29
 * Kilos waves to you all
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> hey kbmonkey 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> yo superfly you made it in one piece
<plustwo> Good morning
<Kilos> yo plustwo 
<plustwo> You yo oom o/
<Kilos> hehe
 * plustwo dislikes swift x keyboard :/
<Kilos> i dont even know what that is
<plustwo> Android tablet touch screen keyboard
<Kilos> ah
<plustwo> You need to confirm what you typed is correct before sending... 
<Kilos> lol what a schlep
<Kilos> at least it will keep typos down and you get to rethink what you said
<Kilos> could be useful inna argument
<plustwo> I'm just a bit lazy to learn my tablet some of the words
<Kilos> oh similar to the words cellfones learn
<plustwo> Lol that would be great to use in arguments.... Yes oom! 
<Kilos> plustwo, is it like the dictionary mode on cells
<Kilos> one could stop that
<superfly> Kilos: I did, all good here thanks
<Kilos> yay
<plustwo> Kilos: yu are correct
<Kilos> yay
 * plustwo would cut somebody's hand this time if wireless goes down again... nxa!
<Kilos> you also having connection probs?
<Kilos> hehe i been struggling with vodacom a few days now
<plustwo> Some stpd hand decided to pull the plug, this is no matrix scene.... 
<Kilos> lol
<plustwo> On the otherhand, and bsd vm is updating ports.... 
<Kilos> hi sflr 
<sflr> hi Kilos!
<superfly> morning sflr
<sflr> hey superfly!
<sflr> how is everybody this morning? :)
<Kilos> fine ty and you?
<sflr> I'm tired. didnt sleep much. my daughter is sick
<Kilos> eish thats not nice
<superfly> sflr: eish, I know how that can be.
<sflr> she woke up crying at night with over 40C fever. that's where my sleep ended for the night
<Kilos> ouch
<sflr> Is Thunderbird a good email client? or is there something better for Ubuntu?
<Kilos> lotsa peeps use thunderbird
<sflr> ok, I also use it. I was just wondering in case I'm missing out on something else
<superfly> sflr: if you can make it not eat your mail, KMail is the best mail client I've ever used. I currently use Thunderbird, which is OK - nothing to write home about though
<Kilos> i have tried it but prefer evolution
<Kilos> thunderbird  spent too much time fetching mails i already had and setting up was too much work
<sflr> Kilos I think they made it more userfriendly. I just entered username, password, didnt need to do any other setup. 
<Kilos> will try it again when i go 12.04 or 11.10 lubuntu
<sflr> do you work on laptop or PC?
<Kilos> desktop
<Kilos> old one
<Kilos> first p4
<Kilos> 1.7g cpu clocked to 2g
<sflr> uhm. is it still holding up?
<Kilos> haha was a lucky lovers quarrel that got it into my hands or would still be p3
<sflr> memories. hehe
<Kilos> works well. i tried 11.04 0n it but the graphics card is only 32m ram so cant do unity
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya the neighbours son and his chick had a fight about him watching porn all the time so she threw it outa the flat window onto the concrete
<Kilos> they asked if i want it for spares
<Kilos> lol
<sflr> haha.lol
<superfly> bwahaha
<Kilos> was very bent and buckled and hdd and cdrom wrecked but i scrounged a new cover and moved parts from my p3
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> cover/tower
<Kilos> that thing
<Kilos> even the sdr from p3 worked in it
<NeVeR_> cant seem to connect to freenode using quassel, mirc or xchat :| only the web client works
<NeVeR_> fml
<Kilos> yo NeVeR_ 
<NeVeR_> yo yo
<Kilos> was xchat working before?
<NeVeR_> yep
<NeVeR_> [10:05:21] * Connection failed. Cycling to next Server [10:05:21] * Connecting to chat.freenode.net:6667... [10:05:37] * Connection failure: Remote host closed connection### [10:05:37] * Connection failed. Cycling to next Server [10:05:37] * Connecting to chat.freenode.net:6665... [10:05:37] * Connection failure: Remote host closed connection### [10:06:37] * Connection failed. Cycling to next Server [10:06:37] * Connecting to chat
<NeVeR_> maybe my work blocked freenode :|
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<NeVeR_> I'm connected to shadowfire
<Kilos> try changing the port
<Kilos> i use 8001
<Kilos> still need to learn how all the port stuff works
<NeVeR_> 8001 also aint working ;(
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> i would reboot and inetpro would tell me forget that windows stuff
<Kilos> how can all the irc clients not work
<sflr> NeVeR_: http://webchat.freenode.net never lets me down :P
<NeVeR_> im using that at the moment.. but its crap
<Kilos> there i am using xchat quassel and konversation
<Kilos> something in your pc isnt happy
<Kilos> sflr, didnt you ever get xchat working?
<sflr> Xchat from home, webchat from work
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> never one last thing before i say reboot install weechat
<Kilos> and try that
<Kilos> NeVeR_, ^^
<inetpro> eh
<Kilos> lo  inetpro 
<sflr> all ports are blocked at the office, only few are open which are work related. haha
<inetpro> sflr: I've been using Thunderbird for many years
<Kilos> was waiting for action from you
<sflr> thanks inetpro I will stick with TB then
<inetpro> only problem I have with it lately is that it slows down when you have many masses of mail
<inetpro> due to the new way they store stuff and index it for quick search results
<inetpro> to circumvent that I move old messages to the local folder
<sflr> yes, I created a local_inbox folder
<sflr> the slower the mails come the better! otherwise I would be reading mails whole day. haha
<inetpro> hmm....
 * inetpro filters messages in Thunderbird very effectively by using message views
<sflr> some people like to come to my desk as soon as they sent an email to me. very irritating. 'did you read my emal?' 'No, my email is closed'
<NeVeR_> sflr, I can connect to shadowfire on 6667
<sflr> message views. uhm. I look into that.
<Kilos> inetpro, you got any ideas to help NeVeR_ 
<NeVeR_> [10:34:34] * Connecting to chat.freenode.net:6665... [10:34:35] * Connection failure: Remote host closed connection###
<NeVeR_> getting that now
<NeVeR_> let me try a different proxy :\
<NeVeR_> mmm our web proxy blocks the port completely
<inetpro> hmm... trying to connect via proxy?
<inetpro> obviously it's blocked
<NeVeR_> well I have an SSH tunnel to my VPS, as everything is blocked at work, now it seems freenode doesn't want me to connect ;(
<inetpro> talk to Symmetria about IRC and corporate security
<NeVeR_> I'm connected to shadowfire, so it seems its just freenode
<inetpro> IIRC some VPS providers don't allow IRC connectivity
<NeVeR_> ill try setting up the quassel core this evening
<NeVeR_> im connected to shadowfire as well though.. its also an IRC network.. also tunneling...
<NeVeR_> I think maybe freenode blocked my VPS provider or something
<inetpro> quassel core is just another IRC client
<NeVeR_> because it says Remote Host closed the connection. maybe its timing out
<NeVeR_> if I can get the core to connect, then I can just connect to the core..
<NeVeR_> otherwise I'll use one of my other VPSes
<inetpro> NeVeR_: have you tried connecting via port 7070 with SSL?
<inetpro> check http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<NeVeR_> nope.. let me try
<Kilos> what a busines hey
<NeVeR_> lol
<NeVeR_> [10:42:48] * Connecting to chat.freenode.net:7070... [10:42:48] * Connection failure: Unknown error
<NeVeR_> unknown error O_O
<Kilos> ask freenode is they blocked you
<inetpro> NeVeR_: see: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<inetpro> ask staffers at #freenode to help you
<Kilos> hi drussell 
<drussell> Kilos: heya, how's things?
<Kilos> good ty drussell and there?
<drussell> Kilos: yeah goo thx, and it's Friday ;o)
<Kilos> hehe
<sakhi> Morning :)
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<smile4a> good afternoon :)
<Kilos> hi smile4a 
<smile4a> :)
<Kilos> NeVeR_, are you winning?
<NeVeR_> nah.. ill just use the web client at work.. im sure our CPT offices are unrestricted cos the guys there are always on facebook
<Kilos> maybe thats the reason its being blocked
<NeVeR_> lol :P
<Kilos> wont stop them though if browsers still work
<NeVeR_> :>
<NeVeR_> i dont understand why I can't connect using my ssh tunnel though :( I'm sure my VPS provider must of blocked freenode..
<Kilos> did you try getting help from freenode. they will tell you most likely what the prob is NeVeR_ 
<Kilos> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<Kilos> so frustrating
<NeVeR_> its okay.. its not that important... it works at home :P
<Kilos> hehe
<sflr> hola!
<Kilos> wb
<superfly> hi sflr
<sflr> hi Kilos, superfly 
<superfly> slow internet = slow geeks
<Kilos> and welcome to ubuntuza as well
<Kilos> lol
<sflr> slow internet?
<Kilos> my signal shows only one bar in nm and down to gprs speed
<Kilos> get 8kB/s when lucky
<Kilos> you alos got probs superfly ?
<Kilos> also too
<superfly> sflr, Kilos: International outage
<Kilos> whew mine is just vodacom
<sflr> ok. I didnt notice anything yet
<superfly> sflr: service provider?
<sflr> mweb
<sflr> working on VPN to US and South-America with no problems
<superfly> they might not be particularly affected since they run a lot of their own stuff for the most part
<sflr> yes, I think Afrihost was having issues. I received an SMS earlier
<superfly> sflr: SAT3 issues... i.e. every ISP using SAIX
<sflr> thanks. do they know what the issue is? something went up in flames?
<superfly> sflr: http://webafrica.co.za/status/ - see what you can decode
<sflr> superfly: http://www.safe-sat3.co.za/ - doesnt look like a pro site. haha
<sflr> the break seems to be somewhere near Portugal and they will start fixing it on the 1st July
<superfly> sflr: where did you find that info?
<sflr> However Telkom says it is planned maintenance, no break: http://www.itweb.co.za/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=56340:internet-outage-may-linger
<sflr> I just googled content for sat3 cable status in the last 24 hours
<superfly> sflr: ta for the link
<smile4a> bon appetit :)
<Kilos> wassup superfly ?
<Kilos> you home or onna train or waiting
<Kilos> yo theblaze 
<theblaze> Hi kilos
<Kilos> you ready for the weekend
<theblaze> Yeah. You?
<Kilos> lol for me everyday is weekend
<Kilos> monday to monday all same
<theblaze> Nice :) how come
<Kilos> im a ballie that stays at homee
<theblaze> Haha OK
<theblaze> Which desktop so you use
<Kilos> ubuntu maverick
<Kilos> 10.10
<theblaze> So unity? 
<Kilos> graphics card cant handle unity
<theblaze> OK which to do you use then
<theblaze> De*
<Kilos> gnome2
<theblaze> Mate or original?
<Kilos> original with maverick
<Kilos> standard install
<superfly> Kilos: I'm home
<Kilos> yay ty superfly 
<superfly> just spending 15 minutes waiting for everything Internet related to load
<Kilos> making supper?
<Kilos> how is mrs_fly 
<theblaze> Kilos nice
<Kilos> yeah theblaze been a very good reliable OS for me
<superfly> Kilos: fine thanks. all good here
<Kilos> is it min dae yet superfly 
<Kilos> i gonna give you 40 days?
<superfly> Kilos: I dunno, what consitutes min dae?
<superfly> oh, it's less than 40 days now
<Kilos> you never went to the army i see
<superfly> well, it's around 40 days
<Kilos> whew we praying for you
<Kilos> kbmonkey, ping
<superfly> *sigh* 67 megs taking 9 hours to download? yes folks, that's internet in south africa
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> worse than gprs
 * Squirm yawns
<smile4ever> :D
<Kilos> yo smile4ever 
<Kilos> Squirm, you tired already
<Kilos> weekend hasnt started yet
<smile4ever> hi Kilos :) it's hot :(
<Kilos> send it here
<charl> good evening
<Kilos> hiya charl 
<Kilos> smile4ever, whats the temp there?
<charl> hi Kilos 
<smile4ever> Kilos: pff.. :p about 23 :|
<Kilos> whew they definitely dont make men like they used to
<Kilos> 23°c is cool
<smile4ever> it's hot :o
<smile4ever> for an evening :p
<Kilos> too cold to go swimming even
<smile4ever> in belgium :p
<smile4ever> no, it's good temp to go to swim :p
<Kilos> eish in the bath maybe if you have hot water
<Kilos> all good charl ?
<charl> Kilos: they don't make men like they used to hey... i would like to see you in -15 then we'll see who's the real man :P
<charl> nah i'm all good, just tired, and you?
<smile4ever> Kilos: we have hot water, but we prefer cold ;)
<Kilos> lol im not crazy. we mfreeze meat at that temp
<Kilos> im good ty charl 
<charl> yeah -15 is reserved for real men... :P
<smile4ever> charl: lol. :p
<Kilos> no man thats for dead cattle and sheep
<Kilos> oh and penguins and walrusses
<charl> no they prefer -30
<charl> this climate is too hot for them
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you guys will die where magespawn stays
<Kilos> 40°c often in summer
<charl> i survived more than that in gaborone
<charl> it can get up to 50 degrees in the summer
<Kilos> you musta got a good tan there
<Kilos> no shortage of vitamin D
<Kilos> yo zeref 
<Kilos> holiday over already
<charl> no i tried to stay out of the sun as much as possible
<charl> the desert is a recipe for skin cancwer
<charl> *cancer
<Kilos> haha yeah
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<charl> nn
<smile4ever> bye :)
<charl> bye smile4ever 
<smile4ever> good night
<magespawn> Evening all
<charl> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> Hi charl
<superfly> hey magespawn
<magespawn> Hey superfly
 * superfly is busy trying to fix a port in FreeBSD
<magespawn> http://m.linuxjournal.com/content/open-formats-open-editors?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed:%20linuxjournalcom%20(Linux%20Journal%20-%20The%20Original%20Magazine%20of%20the%20Linux%20Community)
<charl> i heard the most awesome news today
<charl> flash is cutting support for the android
<Kerbero> wow\
<Kerbero> that is awesome
<Kerbero> html5, here we go
<charl> srsly, it was one of the few things i had against the android platform
<charl> at least that is one thing that apple did right on the iphone/ipad
<charl> death to flash
<charl> and then that android product manager that poked fun at the iphone for not supporting flash... i wonder what he has to say now
<charl> i can't recall which video that was but i think it was http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxzucwjFEEs
<inetpro> charl: thanks, that sounds like good news
<charl> inetpro: yup
<magespawn> I am off, night all.
<charl> nn all
#ubuntu-za 2012-06-30
<Kilos> good morning all
<Kilos> yo NeVeR_ 
<NeVeR_> yo yo
<NeVeR_> :)
<NeVeR_> I couldin't connect to freenode from home this morning either. not sure why, so I deleted all the servers and readded just 6667, now it works
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> crazy kinda bug that
<NeVeR_> yea dunno wtf.. never had crap like that before :|
<NeVeR_> that was on quassel.. haven't tried mirc or xchat.. deleted them yesterday
<Kilos> lol someone hacked you
<Kilos> dont forget to clear the .xchat in your home as well before reinstalling
<Kilos> dunno if thats a conf file or what
<Kilos> .xchat2
<Kilos> xchat is so much better than coming here with chat.freenode.net hey
<NeVeR_> nah I like quassel more
<Kilos> lol are you on kubuntu? NeVeR_ 
<NeVeR_> on windows at the moment.. doing some work. I dont use kubuntu.. only ubuntu server
<Kilos> ah
<NeVeR_> when I move to CPT i think i'll have more spare time
<NeVeR_> then ill try kubuntu
<Kilos> lol the fly and them dont seem to have any spare time
<Kilos> hiya superfly 
<NeVeR_> ill have more spare time coos I wont have my manager at my desk 24/7 and giving me 6 hours work 5 minutes before Im supposed to leave the office
<Kilos> lol
<NeVeR_> account managers are a pain
<Kilos> it seems to be a prob with most peeps as soon as they are given rank. ride the guy under you and make his life as miserable as possible and use his ideas to make yourself look good
<NeVeR_> no i dont take shit from anyone. i make his life hell too. i refuse to speak to clients. i make him run around alloy :P
<Kilos> lol
<NeVeR_> allot*
<NeVeR_> its just im the only guy who can do most of the work :(
<Kilos> if only peeps would realise that working together achives so much more
<NeVeR_> I send him on wild goose chases because thats what he's there for... also if I didnt, I wouldn't ever get any work done
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<NeVeR_> gotta go service my car :( be back in a few hours..
<Kilos> k
<superfly> hi Kilos
 * superfly heads out to the shops
<superfly> baby shopping day
<Kilos> enjoy
<ludoza> Hi Guys, I have a Iphone 4s, I want to sync(get music on the iphone), with RythmBox, on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, I also tried to google for a answer?
<ludoza> Ek het ook die boonste vraag in #ubuntu gevra
<zeref> ludoza: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<kodez> greetings everyone
<charl> morning all
<charl> afternoon actually
<Kilos> hi kodechar
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> yeah i know the feeling lol
<Kilos> lol
<charl> hi smile4ever 
<charl> at a linux user group meeting so sorry if i am slow to respond
<smile4ever> hi charl :p
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<smile4ever> Kilos: hi! :D
<smile4ever> you like alison moyet, Kilos ? :p
<Kilos> ?
<smile4ever> Kilos: it's a singer :)
<Kilos> dont know her
<Kilos> havent heard her i think
<smile4ever> well, should listen to "this house" song :p
<smile4ever> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dy5aAQktE68
<Kilos> how big is it data wise
<Kilos> i dont go youtube it eats data  and doesnt work half the time
<Kilos> videos chew data
<smile4ever> Kilos: hm :p
<smile4ever> i don't know :p
<smile4ever> I don't have to worry about it :)
<Kilos> lucky hey?
<smile4ever> yes. wanna have some bandwidth? :)
<Kilos> send
<smile4ever> you will need bandwidth for that :|
<Kilos> i cant waste bandwidth on music videos
<smile4ever> well yeah, I understand
<charl> smile4ever: the internet in south africa is extremely bad and expensive
<smile4ever> charl: i know :s
<charl> smile4ever: we have to pay about 60 euro or so a month or 1mbps for my mom
<tumbleweed> not actually that bad
<tumbleweed> but yes, expensive
<charl> tumbleweed: bad too
<charl> terrible actually
<smile4ever> charl: well I have about 8 mpbs (1MB/s) for 40 euro (400R)
<charl> unless if you work at a university and you are on tenet or go and pay an absurd amount of money
<charl> charl: i have 50mbps for 30 euro
<charl> smile4ever i mean
<charl> replied on myself lol
<smile4ever> lol. :p
<tumbleweed> charl: totally unscientefically, my south african 10Mbps DSL feels better than many UK friends' 24Mbps DSL, when I visit them
<smile4ever> charl: that's sad, you may less :|
<smile4ever> * pay
<tumbleweed> the latency between us and US is pretty bad
<smile4ever> but my internet is very stable :D
<tumbleweed> but ZA ISPs have been getting a lot better. There's less shaping and less http-interception than there was before
<charl> tumbleweed: it's because all the traffic gets routed to europe first
<charl> then still has to go across the ocean to the usa
<tumbleweed> charl: well, yes. We are quite far from the US
<charl> tumbleweed: well before it was horrific so if it's better it's now just terrible :)
<tumbleweed> also, we have no censorship
<charl> well i would hope so :P
<tumbleweed> UK ISPs tend to block the pirate bay, these days
<charl> otherwise .za is going back into apartheid
<smile4ever> charl: :(
<tumbleweed> for me, the latency is the biggest issue. And there's nothing that can be done about that, except to use protocols that are less latency-sensitive
<charl> smile4ever: for background, in apartheid there was limited media freedom
<charl> tumbleweed: latency-wise south africa isn't too bad, kenya is much worse even though the bandwidth is better
<tumbleweed> (and websites like twitter.com that take >30s to load)
<charl> it's because they route all their traffic via india
<smile4ever> charl: oh, really? :|
<charl> so if you ping the usa you get > 1000 ms
<tumbleweed> charl: yeah, remember when ZA latency to US was routinely > 500ms
<tumbleweed> and when lots of outgoing traffic used to go over SAFE, returinng via SAT-3. Which seriously messed with geoDNS
<smile4ever> 26.8ms for google.be :DD
<charl> tumbleweed: if you go to the west coast, that might still be the case
<charl> tumbleweed: but part of the patency issue was that a lot of traffic was being routed via satellite
<charl> now with the new underseas cables, that improved obviously
 * tumbleweed was never on cheap ISPs that did that
<charl> "cheap" is hardly the term i would use
<tumbleweed> :)
<smile4ever> charl: what's your time for google.be? :)
<charl> "less inaffordable" perhaps
<tumbleweed> vaguley affordable? :)
<smile4ever> ping -c 1 www.google.be
<tumbleweed> google.be resolves to a local google site for me, so 6ms
<charl> tumbleweed: yeah something like that
<charl> smile4ever: i get 27.4ms to google.be
<charl> but i'm on crappy wifi atm
<smile4ever> charl: that's not much.. :)
<charl> smile4ever: lemme ping from my work machine... 1sec
<tumbleweed> smile4ever: well, it's not actually belgium
<tumbleweed> belgium would be more like 200ms
<tumbleweed> (> 200ms)
<smile4ever> tumbleweed: where is google.be located then? :)
<charl> smile4ever: 7ms consistently
<charl> from work
<smile4ever> ok :o
<tumbleweed> smile4ever: it resolves to cpt01s01-in-f23.1e100.net for me
<charl> yeah the cape town mirror
<smile4ever> oh :)
<charl> for me it resolves to wi-in-f94.1e100.net
<tumbleweed> so, probably not even leaving cape town
<smile4ever> 177 ms to cpt01s01-in-f23.1e100.net :)
<charl> i get about the same, just over 180ms
<smile4ever> and you are in the SA o.O
<charl> have any of you people been playing with the raspberry pi?
<charl> been looking at, unless perhaps you got an early version
 * Banlam is still waiting for his to get made
<Banlam> +-3 weeks till I'm supposed to get it
<charl> yeah that sounds about right
<tumbleweed> charl: got one. Don't intend on doing much playing, just wanted an ARM box for testing the occasional thing
<charl> they are going to be shipping the first batches soon right?
<tumbleweed> they've been shipping for a couple of months now
<Banlam> charl, lost of people have their already
<Banlam> well perhaps not lots
<Banlam> but yeah
<charl> ah ok maybe i haven't been monitoring it properly
<charl> i know some people who ordered theirs
<charl> there are a couple of alternatives now as well
<charl> one of them is gnublin http://www.gnublin.org/
<charl> there's also APC which is android-based http://apc.io/
<charl> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0e2jAaovuwk
<tumbleweed> gnublin has very little RAM
<Banlam> do any of the gnublin products have HDMI out?
<charl> dunno only looked at it now for the first time
<charl> http://shop.embedded-projects.net/index.php?module=artikel&action=artikel&id=1296
<charl> yeah 8MB RAM but ok for small projects
<tumbleweed> it's pushing it for linux
<charl> it's a lot more expensive than the raspberry pi though
<charl> tumbleweed: yeah but i bet it's a really dumbed-down version
<tumbleweed> http://www.solid-run.com/products/cubox
<charl> tumbleweed: nice
<Banlam> no IO pins though
<charl> have any of you tried running kde on a tablet?
<charl> only looked at it now http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPkYyDiuGyc
<charl> tumbleweed: if you want really crappy internet, you should visit ireland
<charl> tumbleweed: the dsl falls out every hour or two for a couple of minutes and the speed is terrible
<charl> i was only there for 2,5 days and the dsl fell out probably 10 times
<tumbleweed> charl: I have, I don't recall it being quite that awful, though :P
<charl> tumbleweed: we were crawling coffee shops because there wasn't even wifi at the hotel
<charl> tumbleweed: everyone seems to have had this "aercom" or whatever it was called
<charl> 8mbps was about the fastest we got
<tumbleweed> that's not so bad
<charl> i can recall on the way back i saw in the airplane magazine "get 20 mbps for your business"
<charl> i almost fell off the chair
<tumbleweed> :)
<charl> i wouldn't even want 20mbps at my house
 * tumbleweed is going to debconf in nicaragua next week, which apparently will have 20Mbps backhaul for the conference http://wiki.debconf.org/wiki/DebConf12/Bids/Managua#Network_connectivity
<superfly> charl: that's fine, I'll take the 20Mbps
<tumbleweed> I wonder how that'll work out :P
<charl> ouch!
<charl> central america... hmmm
<charl> go outside and enjoy the weather instead :P
<charl> or the beach
<tumbleweed> it's the rainy season :)
<charl> "20 Mbits will cost us 3,000 USD"
<tumbleweed> but yeah, will be hot
<charl> ok that sucks
<tumbleweed> don't know if that information is still correct, maybe they organised something better
<tumbleweed> apparently government is partially sponsoring (and letting us bypass customs/passport queues) so maybe...
<smile4ever> bye :)
<Kilos> bye smile4ever 
<charl> bye smile4ever 
<charl> http://www.geeksphone.com/ <- ooh!
<charl> bbl
<Kilos> evening all
<Kilos> yo not_found 
<not_found> hello uncle Kilos 
<Kilos> huntyed but not_found  hehe
<Kilos> hunted as well
<not_found> :)
<Kilos> evening charl 
<Kilos> inetpro, you here?
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> charl: Okay
<inetpro> Kilos:  . ....
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure
<Kilos> naand boetie
<inetpro> good evening everyone
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos, charl and inetpro!
<charl> thanks Maaz 
<charl> hi inetpro 
<charl> my goodness what is this link i just got from my mom http://mg.co.za/article/2012-06-30-anc-introduces-its-new-policy-on-land-reform
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> yo Kerbero 
<Kilos> dont forget we have out next meeting on the 6th hey guys
<Kilos> still lots of stuff on the agenda we didnt finish last time
 * Kilos ^^
<Kilos> most of you need at least a week to get your affairs in order
<Kilos> yo magespawn 
<magespawn> Evening all
<magespawn> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> you just too late
<magespawn> For ?
<Kilos> <Kilos> dont forget we have out next meeting on the 6th hey guys
<Kilos> <Kilos> still lots of stuff on the agenda we didnt finish last 
<Kilos> <Kilos> most of you need at least a week to get your affairs in order
<magespawn> Reminders?
<Kilos> lol i had just posted that when you came on
<Kilos> all good there in warm land?
<magespawn> Cool. 
<magespawn> Had a very warm day, today.
 * Kilos jealous
<magespawn> gc coffee 
<gc> magespawn: coffee is served with pastry
<magespawn> gc coffee on
<Kilos> hahaha
 * gc flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> magespawn, did you teach het that?
<magespawn> Yup
<Kilos> gc coffee please
<gc> Kilos: Righto
<Kilos> what pastry gets served with coffee
<magespawn> Was trying to get her to serve it with the coffee.
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> one cant fiddle with their default settings so easily
<magespawn> Apparently not.
<Kilos> you should sometime see where our 2 bots are looking at the wrong place for pretoria weather
<magespawn> I was trying to do it through the 'teaching' commands.
<magespawn> Will, when I get a second.
<gc> Coffee's ready for magespawn and Kilos!
<Kilos> you have to godeeper to alter default things
<Kilos> gc ty
<gc> It's a pleasure to serve humans Kilos
<magespawn> gc bot snack
<gc> magespawn: thankyou!
<Kilos> i wouldnt know where they are supposed to find the pretoria or irene weather from anymore
<magespawn> Lots of places, I assume you could set it to any website, or publicly available info.
<Kilos> they used to have it right so the weather peeps musta changed something
<Kilos> have a good night guys. i go crash now
<Kilos> see ya morrow
<Kilos> sleep tight
<charl> wb smile4ever 
<smile4ever> thanks :)
<smile4ever> i worked on the website of my dad
<smile4ever> it's progressing slowly :)
<smile4ever> round corners and stuff like that
<smile4ever> :p
<charl> ah nice
<magespawn> Can we have a look?
<smile4ever> bye
<charl> lol
<charl> bye smile4ever 
<smile4ever> good night, charl 
<smile4ever> magespawn: well, later :)
<smile4ever> ;)
<smile4ever> thank you charl 
<smile4ever> in a few days, magespawn :D
<magespawn> Okay cool, let us know.
<magespawn> And he is gone.
<charl> http://i.imgur.com/QRauh.jpg
<Banlam> trollface magnets long arms?
<charl> yeah cause smile4ever just trolled us, in a strange way :P
<Banlam> ok
<magespawn> Yeah but not in a bad way.
<magespawn> I am also out of here, battery needs the rest.
<stavros> Hi all.  Please can someone help me get/buy the CD's for the latest Ubuntu.  Tried to download and internet been dodgy...
<Kerbero> te vinnig weg
<Kerbero> niemand kan so snel reageer nie
<Kerbero> veral nie na 1 snags nie
<Symmetria> sup
<Kerbero> gday
<Symmetria> lol, Im confused
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> why?
<Kerbero> *g'night
<Kerbero> sorry
<Symmetria> this chick... and she is like... the very essence of hot... but I always believed she was outta my league and I didnt have a chance
<Symmetria> just asked me out via whatsapp :p
<Symmetria> said I was taking way 2 long to ask her out, so fuck it she was gonna ask me out instead
<Kerbero> hmm
<Kerbero> i guess she found out how much money you make
<Symmetria> lol nah dude, she and I had a fling once before
<Symmetria> but I always believed it was just a fling, though i really liked this chick
<Symmetria> dude, she's fucking smoking hot 
<Kerbero> ok
<Kerbero> well, good for you
<Symmetria> lol, but its just so strange, hot chicks dont ask me out, and especially not via whatsapp :p
<Symmetria> lol
<Kerbero> well to tell you the truth i see you more dating a model than your previous GF
<Kerbero> not that i know what she looked like
<Symmetria> lol, this chick sent me nekkid pics as well :P 
<Kerbero> wow
<Symmetria> see msg :p
#ubuntu-za 2012-07-01
<Ludo> Hi guys, can anybody else reach  ubuntu-archive.mirror.ac.za (155.232.191.229)?
<tumbleweed> Symmetria: ^
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> lemme look
<Symmetria> hold on
<Symmetria> something odd going on with the network there I think
<Banlam> inetpro, the program is still only capable of noting whether electricity is flowing or not
<Kilos> afternoon all
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Banlam> maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Banlam
<Banlam> maaz, for what?
<Maaz> Banlam: *blink*
<Kilos> kbmonkey, ping
<Kilos> he must have a hollow head the pings go straight through
<charl> good evening
<Kilos> hmmm
<Kilos> wb charl 
<Kilos> you like a yoyo tonight
<Kilos> internet very sick
<Kilos> yo Langjan 
<jan_> hi kilos
<Kilos> you managed xchat
<jan_> yes on Jua's machine
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> no i was being an idiot
<Kilos> nm charl 
<charl> i accidentally configured xchat to quit when i close it
<charl> instead of minimizing to the tray
<charl> i was like "wtf happened to xchat" but eventually figured it out
<Kilos> jan look on the left
<Kilos> hehe
<jan_> my left or yours?
<jan_> by kilos?
<Kilos> ya
<charl> hi jan_ 
<charl> how's it going with you? having a good weekend so far?
<Kilos> yip and you
<charl> not bad
<charl> spent the day in germany
<Kilos> great
<charl> yeah i love germany, the girls are cute too :)
<Kilos> what must jan edit to extend the time the grub menu shows to 10 secs
<charl> 1 sec
<jan_> ok with you
<charl> so you are wanting to change the GRUB_TIMEOUT value right?
<Kilos> he is looking for what file to edit i hope
<Kilos> ya
<charl> /etc/default/grub i think is what you are looking for
<Kilos> ty charl
<Kilos> jan on your pc if its still going
<jan_> yes
<Kilos> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Kilos> i hope you have gedit installed
<jan_> yes I do
<charl> as the file also says on the top, remember to run update-grub afterwards
<Kilos> somewhere you gotta just change the time there to 10 secs then go file and save
<charl> also using sudo
<jan_> ok ill run that command
<charl> the default value on my machine is actually 10 seconds
<charl> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<Kilos> ya 10 is good
<charl> brb, dinner :)
<Kilos> but im battling to explain to him what he must see on booting to be able to go to the terminal from grub menu
<charl> ah
<charl> ok i am unsure of this myself
<charl> ubuntu has all this fancy graphical boot loader stuff
<charl> i haven't dual booted in quite some time so haven't been keeping myself up to date on this
<Kilos> thats why i have him on two pcs so we can chat on one and try fix the other
<charl> quite frankly i don't like all this extra cruft but i'm probably in the minority on this one :)
<jan_> my timeout is set at 10
<charl> GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<Kilos> ok jan_ 
<charl> that might be something you could try to uncomment if you are having trouble
<charl> i don't know if it will help but worth a shot
<Kilos> when you boot do you see the grub menu before the logo thingie
<jan_> sorry kilos I have visitors, will try to get you again
<Kilos> where it counts down the 10 secs
<Kilos> ok jan_  np
<Kilos> he has a prob where he cant do any update or install or anything. ms fonts made one of his package installers not close down methinks
<Kilos> i had a similar prob a year ago or so and only way to fix was to go to terminal from brub menu if i remember right'
<Kilos> grub
<magespawn> Evening all
<charl> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<magespawn> Hey charl, Kilos
<magespawn> Anybody know how to use a hexeditor?
<charl> magespawn: only used one a few times
<Kilos> sjoe what you wanna do magespawn 
<charl> hex editing is a pain but it's handy
<magespawn> I am opening those virus files I pulled of the flash drive in my shop.
<Kilos> oh that
<Kilos> sjoe
<charl> lol ok
<charl> what exactly are you hoping to find?
<charl> not that it's a bad exercise, could be quite interesting
<magespawn> Some clue as to what they do.
<charl> you'll need to have an assembly code instruction set reference handy
<magespawn> I can export the file as a text and paste it on the net.
<charl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86_instruction_listings
<magespawn> I do not even know what that is.
<magespawn> Ahh ty.
<charl> http://ref.x86asm.net/
<charl> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/architectures-software-developer-manuals.html
<charl> some stuff to get you started :)
<magespawn> Cool.
<charl> this is also something to look at perhaps: https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/X86_Disassembly/Analysis_Tools
<charl> there are a bunch of debugging tools although i have very limited experience with most of them
<charl> one thing to do would be to set up a virtual machine running windows and actually infect the installation
<charl> then monitor the processes, disk i/o, network activity etc
<charl> see what it does when actually executed
<Kilos> and see what it does
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> be careful though some virusses atack your mbr
<magespawn> Thats a good idea. I have a good idea of what one does already.
<charl> that would probably be the easiest yes because sifting through a bunch of binary instructions could be long-winded unless you know specifically what you are looking for
<charl> depending on how large the virus is also, i guess
<charl> Kilos: if you're running it inside a virtual machine, you should be pretty safe as it would try to write to the mbr of the virtual disk
<Kilos> ah
<charl> if the virus is really smart it could try to hack your hypervisor, that would not be good
<charl> but i don't think that would be your typical virus though
<magespawn> I have machines that do not have info on so it does not matter if I have to format etc.
<charl> in fact, if you find a virus like that in the wild, you should write a research paper on it :)
<magespawn> So stand alone machines that do not matter.
<Kilos> sjoe good luck magespawn 
<Kilos> virii for windows were the main reason i looked for an alterante OS to start with
<magespawn> Would be interested to see what these guys are trying to do.
<charl> magespawn: as long as you can put it inside a controlled environment that you can monitor, that would be the idea
<charl> yeah some very interesting research indeeed
<magespawn> Hmmm maybe I get famous for writing the perfect antivirus, lol
<Kilos> lol go for it. those peeps are very clever
<Kilos> new virii daily
<magespawn> The problem with most is the definition/database gets too large.
<magespawn> Even with cloud database's .
<magespawn> This is probably not a new idea.
<magespawn> But it would be better to stop files based on what they are trying to do.
<magespawn> I do not really know enough yet.
<magespawn> http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120622/14185719439/speak-out-against-copyright-holders-destroying-true-property-rights.shtml
<magespawn> This is real madness.^^
<Kilos> hiya superfly 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<superfly> hi Kilos, magespawn, etc
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> Hi superfly
<charl> hi Sub_Oracle 
<charl> bah
<charl> hi superfly 
<charl> autotype ftl
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> hi charl
<charl> yeah Kilos the other day it was your turn, now it was mine :)
<charl> or i'll do like yesterday and reply to myself, classy!
<Kilos> hahaha
<charl> a monologue of note
<Kilos> you on a android thing charl 
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<not_found> alo uncle Kilos 
<charl> nope on xchat like a noob
<not_found> xchat ftw
<Kilos> xchat rocks
<charl> the other day my colleague said "you are on xchat, so now you're using gui applications like a noob, what is this"
<Kilos> lol
<charl> i have a reputation to protect and all... this noobification is no good
<Kilos> some geeks think its not cool to use apps that normal guys use
<not_found> if this is the case why use Ubuntu...
<charl> yeah then they can't be "ub3rl33t"
<not_found> Gentoo is the win
<charl> not_found: very good point, time to install arch
<not_found> lol
<charl> gentoo is for the weak
<charl> chuck norris doesn
<Kilos> charl you want basic go get tinycorelinux
<charl> doesn't approve
<charl> yeah now that is a bit too minimalist for me ;)
<charl> it would take me a year to get my wireless interface working lol
<Kilos> 66m download to get the one to install on a drive or 24m without install options
<superfly> y'all a bunch of n00bs - try FreeBSD
<Kilos> but they even have xchat for it too
<superfly> :-P
<Kilos> lol @ superfly 
<charl> superfly: freebsd is for kids, openbsd ftw
<charl> i have an openbsd sticker on my laptop actually
<charl> lemme make a pic
<magespawn> Hah none of you have got what it takes, windows is where its at.
<Kilos> haha
<charl> http://i.imgur.com/usp7C.jpg
<charl> windoze ftw
<magespawn> Getting that to work reliable all the time or at all is impossible
<charl> windows is for the hard core user
<Kilos> windows for the rich brave hearts
<Kilos> with many IT friends
<magespawn> That too.
<Kilos> hi jan
<jan_> hi kilos hoe gaan dit?
<magespawn> http://torrentfreak.com/music-piracy-is-not-a-problem-its-an-excuse-120630/ more legal copyright stuff.
<Kilos> you here twice Langjan en jan_ 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> goed dankie en U
<not_found> many people grew up with Windows and find it way easier than Linux (just saying)
<jan_> so I'm a twin, where does the other me come from?
<jan_> Ook goed dankie
<magespawn> I did, but I liked the dos and win 3.11 era.
<Kilos> i dunno what you have done, but 2 of you is better than none
<jan_> how do I delete the jan_?
<magespawn> Only got into linux a couple of years ago.
<Kilos> ?
<magespawn> You mean change your nick?
<jan_> ok do you have the time to get back to my problem?  
<Kilos> look in your first xchat window and see if you have got you nick in twice
<Kilos> ya got time
<magespawn> jan_ what is the problem?
<Kilos> magespawn, you havent seen lists
<magespawn> Brb.
<not_found> catch you all later :)
<not_found> bye
<Kilos> toods not_found 
<magespawn> Bye not_found
<magespawn> Oh your dpkg problem.
<Kilos> magespawn, he has a msfonts thing that is stopping one of his package managers from closing i think\
<magespawn> There is a command to fix that. Hold on.
<Kilos> i think i had similar year or two ago
<Kilos> you dont see the manager running it hides
<Kilos> you watching this space jan_ ?
<magespawn> http://mirkolofio.wordpress.com/2012/03/28/unlock-varlibdpkglock-when-youre-locked-out/
<jan_> yes kilos
<Kilos> can you browse to that link magespawn just gave
<magespawn> http://ariesyoussefian.com/2011/10/17/fix-dpkg-status-database-locked-process-ubuntu/
<jan_> ok thanks
<Kilos> good luck we will be here
<jan_> thks kilos
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> magespawn, you on pc or fone?
<magespawn> Fone.
<Kilos> sjoe you a master at it hey?
<magespawn> Getting there.
<Kilos> clever fone that
<Kilos> did you google them links?
<magespawn> Yes.
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> dpkg locked is what i looked for. 
<Kilos> i need 9 workspaces to do that kinda stuff
<jan_> no reaction to those commands kilos
<magespawn> I could be wrong, but I think the actual code he is looking for is "sudo dpkg --configure -a".
<Kilos> hmmm
<Kilos> ya sudo it
<jan_> that one does not work either
<Kilos> lots of those links expect one to know that
<Kilos> ok then lets go back to the booting
<jan_> ok
<Kilos> do you see the brub boot menu yet
<Kilos> grub
<jan_> what must I do when I see it? I have 10 seconds 
<Kilos> i cant member what all it has in it but should be a command line or terminal option there
<Kilos> move it down
<Kilos> that will stop the counter
<jan_> ok let me try, will get back when I'm there
<Kilos> magespawn, what do you see in 12.04 grub boot menu
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> Not sure.
<magespawn> Not even 12.04 yet.
<magespawn> Here is another http://askubuntu.com/questions/99537/installation-error-unable-to-lock-the-administration-directory
<Kilos> i think the only way to fix that prob is to go in as root before the gui opens
<jan_> kilos the only option I see is to go to bios, then a black screen for quite a while, until the desktop launches
<Kilos> i think the weed and/or crashkid helped me but i forget
<Kilos> oh my no grub menu
<Kilos> jan_, check the last link
<jan_> ok
<Kilos> magespawn, how do you boot into cli?
<Kilos> terminal
<Kilos> ctrl+space or what
<Kilos> or lotsa f1's
<Kilos> come on charl 
<magespawn> Never had to do that on my own. Only happens when the boot is corrupted.
<Kilos> this is the prob the boot works fine but dpkg is locked so you gotta go in before the gui opens
<Kilos> superfly, help
<magespawn> I think the package is frozen partially through the install, for what ever reason, and that is keeping the dpkg locked
<Kilos> yes thats right
<Kilos> so you gotta go in before any desktop stuff opens
<magespawn> Those commands should work even if the gui is loaded.
<Kilos> they dont
<jan_> now I have a black screen
<Kilos> not even sudo apt-get update
<Kilos> what did you do jan_ 
<Kilos> what did the link tell you to do?
<jan_> kilos I followed those instructions, ran the first suggested command, same result, ran the second one and the screen went black
<Kilos> sec i try get there
<Kilos> do you see a cursor or anything?
<jan_> Ran this: sudo fuser -cuk /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<jan_> nothing at all, its completely blank
<Kilos> im looking for that command
<Kilos> dont see it yet
<Kilos> reboot then we try again
<charl> sorry back
<jan_> ok, will have to switch the power off
<Kilos> ok
<charl> Kilos, you want to boot into the cli?
<Kilos> yes please charl 
<charl> you can use a different virtual terminal if your gui is a problem
<charl> ctrl+alt+f1 for example
<Kilos> no i want to get in before ubuntu loads
<magespawn> Charl jan_  is struggling with a locked dpkg
<charl> 1 sec
<Kilos> charl, scroll back some
<jan_> kilos, it switched itself off, is back on now
<Kilos> ok lets try
<Kilos> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<charl> ok hold on a second
<charl> are these two separate problems
<Kilos> nope
<charl> 1) you want to log into the cli before X loads 2) you have a locked APT
<charl> or dpkg i mean
<Kilos> dpkg is blocking everything
<jan_> kilos the terminal is not accepting any commands
<charl> ah, is it blocking X from loading?
<charl> jan_: it sounds to me you have a much bigger problem then
<charl> that can't be caused by dpkg imho
<Kilos> nope pc boots fine charl 
<charl> ah ok
<charl> sorry you guys need to be a bit more specific, i am getting very confused this end :)
<Kilos> im sure getting in on cli from scratch is the way to go
<Kilos> before dpkg or whatever package manager gets going and locks again
<charl> ok, but what does it mean "getting in on cli", does that mean intercepting the linux startup process so that X does not load and you can log in at the command lijne
<charl> *line
<jan_> started with installer for microsoft true type fonts
<Kilos> yeah charl boot to command line
<charl> ok now i understand
<jan_> downloaded package then did not install, neither did anything else
<Kilos> jan where did you get that package from?
<jan_> blocks updates, synaptic, terminal 
<charl> afaik if you want to do this you simply need to prevent the desktop manager (for example, kdm, gdm etc) from loading
<jan_> it was from ubuntu packages
<Kilos> yes boot to terminal
<charl> i think the new one in ubuntu is called lightdm
<Kilos> wow
<charl> i think it should be sudo update-rc.d -f lightdm remove
<charl> but i am not 100% sure
<Kilos> there is a way to boot to terminal
<roryy> doesn't ctrl-alt-F1 work to get to a text console anymore?  I think it was disabled
<Kilos> i just forgot how
<charl> roryy: no it still works fine
<charl> i mentioned it a bit earlier too
<Kilos> ty roryy 
<Kilos> ya sorry charl 
<roryy> yeah, works on my xubuntu 12.04 session too
<roryy> maybe it was ctrl-alt-backspace (don't try that!) which was disabled
<Kilos> jan_, while booting press ctrl+alt+f1
<roryy> not while booting - it should work after boot
<Kilos> oh ok
<roryy> e.g., at the login screen
<Kilos> explain it nicely to jan_ plewase
<Kilos> please as well
<charl> yeah ctrl+alt+backspace was a real bother when you do it accidentally
<roryy> i'll try
<roryy> jan_: you with us?
<Kilos> he isnt a geek
<roryy> what's the problem?  I think i came in halfway though this discussion
<jan_> ok I'm logged into somewhere...
<charl> roryy: yeah to be honest i am also somewhat confused
<Kilos> what do you see jan_ 
<jan_> terminal screen
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> ok now try
<Kilos> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<jan_> ok
<Kilos> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jan_> ok
<Kilos> what did it say?
<jan_> nothing, just goes back to jan@jansquiggle s
<Kilos> ok now
<jan_> the same every time
<Kilos> sudo apt-get remove "that windows thing"
<jan_> ok lets try
<Kilos> if it goes back to prompt it has done the work
<Kilos> sudo apt-get remove
<Kilos> > ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Kilos> eish all in one i had to go look for it
<Kilos> sudo apt-get remove ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<jan_> it says there's no such installed package - been there before
<Kilos> ok lets see if it has unlocked
<Kilos> sudo gdm start
<jan_> I doubt it but lets try
<roryy> service gdm start, i would have thought?
<jan_> command not found
<roryy> might be lightdm, like char1 said
<jan_> sudonot found, let me try service
<Kilos> by me the sudo gdm start works i dunno on later releases
<roryy> so maybe 'sudo service lightdm start'
<roryy> jan_: how did you get to the terminal?
<jan_> ctrl/alt/f1
<roryy> alt-f7 should get you back to a graphical screen
<jan_> ok  thks roryy back to normal screen
<Kilos> ok sudo apt-get update
<jan_> ok
<jan_> so far so good, but last time it got to almost done the hooked up, so lets hold thumbs
 * Kilos holds thumbs
 * magespawn holds thumbs
<Kilos> whew tension builds
<jan_> frightening, like in anaconda...still running
<Kilos> whew
<jan_> lmga
<Kilos> ha ha
<Kilos> lmhaa
<jan_> Done. Looks fine, thks a lot guys.
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> sudo apt-get --fix-broken
<Kilos> then sudo apt-get install aptitude
<jan_> Kilos pse run me thro activation for xchat on my PC when were finished, doing those now
<Kilos> will do jan_ 
<Kilos> when last did you sudo apt-get upgrade
<jan_> kilos a few days ago
<Kilos> ok
<jan_> install aptitude running
<jan_> Now it wants to install those corefonts that caused all the hassles - preferably I don't want them...
<Kilos> ok if its installing then dpkg is unlocked
<jan_> and the microsoft user agreement has no live activation button
<Kilos> why did you want them to start with
<Kilos> one more command
<jan_> that was before I found the directory of equivalents
<Kilos> sudo update-grub
<Kilos> i have them installed here form synaptic
<jan_> must I kill the terminal?
<Kilos> dunno why but yeah
<Kilos> no
<jan_> cause the ms agreement has no way to go
<Kilos> sudo update-grub in terminal
<Kilos> to go out of terminal just type exit and hit enter
<jan_> done
<Kilos> ok go to your pc now and lets setup xchat
<jan_> thks kilos and roryy, charl, magespawn
<Kilos> dont tick connect automatically
<magespawn> Hey no worrries, glad it worked out.
<Kilos> yes ty magespawn roryy charl 
 * Kilos sighs with relief
<roryy> :)
<Kilos> when mine did that i had to boot to terminal then go sudo -i
<Kilos> then only could i get dpkg going again
<jan_> OK freenode, skip network list, connect?
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> i open and look
<jan_> ok
<jan_> waiting
<Kilos> you gotta scroll down to freenode
<jan_> am on freenode
<Kilos> then tick edit on the right
<jan_> ok
<Kilos> favourite channel
<Kilos> #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> and by nickserv and server the password you used to register
<jan_> any other checks?
<Kilos> mine has use global info ticked
<Kilos> then close second window
<Kilos> check in first that
<jan_> cant remember my paaswords
<Kilos> lol no matter it will work
<Kilos> make sure skip network list is unticked
<jan_> what's "check in first that" ?
<Kilos> you can tick it later if all working and it bothers you
<Kilos> sec
<Kilos> check in the first window
<jan_> untick skip network list on startup?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> untick
<jan_> then connect?
<Kilos> yessir]
<Kilos> gonna battle to find another name for you with these 2 in here
<Kilos> did you give three names
<jan_> Langjan already in use...I found myself
<Kilos> lol
<jan_> I must find my password or a new name
<Kilos> in the first window you can put 3 nicks
<Kilos> like jan jan- jan--
<Kilos> etc
<magespawn> Brb
<Kilos> or even an oomjan too
<superfly> Kilos: jammer, ek was besig met aandete en familie
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> ons het gewen dankie superfly 
<superfly> ok, good
<Kilos> hi Kingfish 
<Kilos> lol
<Kingfish> hi kilos
<Kilos> this your new nick
<Kingfish> nou weet jy my gunstelingvis (om te vang)
<Kingfish> eks nog hier, op my eie PC
<Kilos> now here is another thing you might like to install Kingfish 
<Kilos> when you have boot probs
<Kingfish> like in my gumboots?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Kingfish> ok waiting in suspenders   suspence
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> who is the boot raoeir for
<Kingfish> when doo I need that? eg the grub problem?
<magespawn> boot repair
<Kilos> i dont know if boot-repair is in the repos of 12.04
<Kilos> Kingfish, boot-repair is a wonderful tool that once installed you can repair other drives boots as well if you plug them into your pc as second drive
<Kilos> it also makes sure your boot is good at the same time
<magespawn> very useful
<Kilos> i install it right away and keep it in case now
<magespawn> you can also ge a live cd version so that if the drive will not start at all you can use that 
<Kilos> yip or use it from a usb stick
<magespawn> i could be wrong but does it not also work for that other os as well?
<Kilos> yes it fixes windows boot sectors too
<Kilos> when used from your ubuntu drive as primary that is
<magespawn> then it is even more than very useful
<Kilos> havent tried it any other way
<Kilos> its a great tool
<Kingfish> ok will install and keep for when I need it, thanks kilos
<Kilos> youre welcome Kingfish anytime we here
<Kilos> hard work via emails
<Kilos> glad we got it going
<Kingfish> kilos there is nothing about boot repair in software centre 
<Kilos> yip its an outside tool
<Kilos> doesnt it give you the download at that link
<Kingfish> which link?
<Kilos> Kingfish, have you got yourself the unity guide yet?
<Kilos> oh my you missed it
<Kingfish> yes kilos 
<Kilos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Kilos> i hope the download is there
<magespawn> it is
<Kilos> good ty magespawn 
<Kilos> you fast with that fone hey?
<magespawn> now on the laptop.
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> fone battery was dying
<Kilos> eish them battery thingies
<magespawn> yup the only draw baack to actually using the equipment
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> but you have become a master with that fone
<magespawn> so so, and i have my of days.
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> off
<magespawn> even on the laptop i have my off days
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> he rebooted or something
<Kilos> or crashed
<magespawn> i am out of here, night all
<Kilos> night magespawn sleep tight
<Kilos> what happened jan 
<jan> hi kilos
<Kilos> did your pc crash?
<Guest46376> my problem is still there  
<Kilos> same one?
<Guest46376> this system does not want me to be named
<Kilos> it installed aptitude fine
<Guest46376> now I'm guest 007 or something
<Guest46376> yes, and that was it
<Kilos> you came back too quick
<Kilos>  type in /nick jan
<Guest46376> looks like
<Kilos> there you go
<charl> the jan nickname is registerd by some dude in denmark
<Kilos> what does your pc do now
<Kilos> then type /nick langjan
<Kilos> whew
<langjan> i have an identity crisis
<Kilos> langjan, what does your pc show now?
<Kilos> lmga
<langjan> same as before
<Kilos> that lock thing?
<langjan> yes
<Kilos> lets try again then
<Kilos> ctrl/alt/f1
<langjan> then my screen goes away, Juanita is on het PC
<langjan> I think I must just backup and do a fresh install
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> its your choice jan but im sure it can be fixed
<Kilos> did you download the boot-repair package?
<langjan> well I could have been there by now, its getting frustrating for more than one person
<Kilos> yeah
<langjan> that package also failed
<Kilos> but it might be in your downloads so you can save them too
<Kilos> but aptitude installed so lekker
<langjan> then I tried upgrade, nothing
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> what do you want to do
<Kilos> backup and reinstall or try fix?
<langjan> upgrade is running now, lets see what hapens
<langjan> it gets to that damned microsoft end user agreement that does not work, then I have to kill the terminal and back to square one
<Kilos> i got another crazy idea
<Kilos> dunno if we should try it or if it will really crash you
<Kilos> we need expert advice
<langjan> I just need to get rid of that installed package
<langjan> it's downloaded but not installed
<langjan> but there's no option to remove it 
<Kilos> it has left something in your dpkg
<Kilos> in its config file or something
<Kilos> superfly, can we trash the dpkg file in /var/lib/ and then use aptitude to install dpkg again?
<langjan> ek dink die groot vlieg het gaan slaap
<Kilos> miskien ya
<langjan> ek gaan ook nou slaap, if you have any ideas let me know but dont worry too much, I will just do a fresh install tomorrow
<Kilos> you cant install or uninstall with dpkg locked so i will mail you the commands and you can write them down ok?
<langjan> ok thanks kilos
<Kilos> oh ok then langjan good luck and sleep tight
<Kilos> but come online if you dont do new install
<langjan> many thannks, same to you kilos. whats news from debs? 
<Kilos> then we try some more stuff
<Kilos> she is maintaining ty langjan 
<langjan> is Henno's hints helping any?
<Kilos> its all too soon to tell she has had it for 10 years or more already
<Kilos> cant go 2 days without the antiinflams
<langjan> eina! Those things are bad news.
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> but she cant stay off work either so what choice is there
<langjan> catch ten! We pray for her. Take care kilos, sleep well
<Kilos> ty langjan you too
<Kilos> night all sleep tight. see you tomorrow
<charl> nn all
#ubuntu-za 2013-06-24
<theblazehen> Hi all
<Squirm> morning
<theblazehen> Hi
<Kilos> morning all
<theblazehen> Hi kilos
<Kilos> hows theblazehen today
<Kilos> im frozen already
<theblazehen> I'm good and you
<Kilos> goo ty
<Kilos> good as well
<Squirm> hello Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> Maaz, tell HecticZA on freenode sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras ubuntu-restricted-addons
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell HecticZA on freenode
 * Kilos has to clean pc sometime today. cpu heatsinc fins covered with dust
<theblazehen> Kilos you should see my old one 
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> amazing how they collect dust
<theblazehen> 14 years without  a clean... 
<Kilos> whew
<theblazehen> Yea
<Kilos> here it has to be done monthly. lotsa dust out in the open
<Kilos> you can use you old one as a server
<theblazehen> I do
<theblazehen> Did
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> the fly uses an old P2 for his server
<theblazehen> Need more ethernet
<theblazehen> Ok,  600mhz celeron here
<Kilos> p2 slower than that
<theblazehen> Ok
<theblazehen> Hi jotrago
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> tonberryE352, 
<tonberryE352> hi
<magespawn> happy birthday Kilos 
<Kilos> ty magespawn 
 * magespawn is playing hunt the driver for a zte mf190 modem on vista today
<Kilos> eek
<theblazehen> Hunt the driver? 
<Kilos> it should install when plugged in
<theblazehen> Nvm
<magespawn> it should, but does not
<Kilos> its most likely locked to some other isp
<Kilos> plug it into a ubuntu machine and use modem-manager-gui to see
<magespawn> seems to work fine there and on my win7 machine
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> try differnt usb sockets
<Vince-0> haai owens
<magespawn> the funny thing is the connection manager on the modem installs fine, and you explore the modem but it does not install drivers
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<magespawn> hey Vince-0
<Kilos> maybe some other one is already installed
<Kilos> check whats installed already and remove it
<magespawn> good idea
<superfly> guten morgen
<Kilos> morning superfly ty for wishes
<magespawn> good morning superfly 
<superfly> hello magespawn
<magespawn> did you get the mail i sent you?
<Kilos> hi HawkiesZA 
<HawkiesZA> ola
<Kilos> i go do sheep
<magespawn> o/ HawkiesZA
<HawkiesZA> \o magespawn 
<HawkiesZA> Meeting tonight, right?
<magespawn> yup
<superfly> magespawn: I did, thanks. Haven't had a chance to do anything with it though
<magespawn> no worries, was just an idea
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how's it going
<Kilos> cold but good ty and you
<charl> good
<charl> hot :) had a heat wave last week
<charl> 30+ degrees
<charl> even in the early morning hours did not drop below 20
<Kilos> lekker
<charl> not so sure, i don't really like the heat
<charl> and it's humid
<Kilos> hmm...
 * Squirm looks around
<charl> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<charl> how's it going
<Squirm> yeah it's going
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Vince-0> Kilos, I am going to be on my mobile for tonight's meet
<Kilos> thats fine Vince-0 if it cant do everything im sure monkey or nuvo will help
<Vince-0> ya my mobile client is pretty decent, will see how it goes
<Kilos> sigh i forgot how i got the tweet place working
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<Kilos> ah birdie methinks
<Kilos> aw only does one account at a time
<magespawn> that was it Kilos
<Kilos> the ubuntuza site need meeting news
<magespawn> changed from pidgin because of Twitter stopping the version 1 api
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> birdie is the only thing i got working apart from actually going online to twitter
<Kilos> but i put my info in it not the ubuntuza one
<Kilos> only client that still works to twitter is birdie i think
<Kilos> stupid twits
<Kilos> why block clients getting in
<Kilos> thier loss i spose
<Kilos> their\
<Kilos> superfly, quinces pawpaws kumquats and guavas
<magespawn> lots of work maintaining different versions of the api, not all the versions compatible
<magespawn> Kilos I found the solution to the modem here http://is.gd/Mkd1kw
<superfly> Kilos: good job
<Kilos> so easy hey magespawn 
<magespawn> but a very strange solution
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> sucks does funny things
<magespawn> superfly i cannot see where to edit the ubuntu-za page so that the meetings time is correct
<magespawn> any help?
<superfly> magespawn: down the side?
<magespawn> yup that is the one
<superfly> magespawn: that's in Google Calendar somewhere
<magespawn> ahh okay will see if i can find something ty superfly
<superfly> magespawn: let me see
<superfly> what time is the meeting tonight?
<magespawn> 19:30
<superfly> meh. I don't have write access.
<Kilos> wbb pc cleaning time
<Kilos> hold thumbs
<magespawn> superfly maybe inetpro?
<superfly> maybe
<magespawn> i was not aware that joomla and wordpress are programming languages ? http://itjobs.mybroadband.co.za/jobs/webmultimedia-designer-2/
<Kilos> oh well lets see what stops working
<magespawn> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty magespawn 
<magespawn> what have you changed?
<Kilos> just blew it clean and added the outside cover with fan on
<Kilos> but this is the dicey power socket that used to switch off on its own member
<magespawn> ah right, looking good so far then
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> hi N8Wulf 
<N8Wulf> Mr Kilos!!! How you my man?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<N8Wulf> very well thanx... busy sorting HDDs... wanna build a Media server this week if all goes well
<theblazehen> N8Wulf: What are you goint to run on? MiniDLNA?
<Kilos> nice
<N8Wulf> ow eish... Ubuntu and some server addOn I discovered a while back, cant remember the name right now. Webadmin like, but includes P&P support for HDDs as well as merging the HDDs into a single volume
<N8Wulf> will look up MiniDLNA
<charl> magespawn: that's really dumb, they scare off potential employees just by that nonsense
<charl> talking about mybb, i saw something else equally dumb
<charl> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/broadband/77656-good-news-for-internet-speeds-in-south-africa.html
<charl> the title sounds positive, until you read further down:
<charl> "“At 2.1 Mbps, including a quarterly decline of less than 1%, South Africa continued to have the lowest average connection speed among the surveyed EMEA countries,” the report stated."
<magespawn> charl: sometimes i think the recruitment agency/department could do with a little help in the wording of the adverts
<magespawn> i have just seen another where i think superman would not be able to get the job
<magespawn> at least according to the discription
<charl> yeah i know those
<charl> i once got an advertisement from a cape-town based agency looking for a person that can write "bug free code"
<magespawn> so the perfect programmer then
<charl> if even google, microsoft and the likes can't find people who can write bug-free code, i wonder how these people think they can get them
<charl> how's that for demonstrating unrealistic expectations ?
<magespawn> just a bit 
<magespawn> a bit like this one http://www.pnet.co.za/index.php?s=advert_view&g=4930&x=1900692&i=733&pop=1
<charl> now you know if you take a job like that, doesn't matter how good you are, they will always be dissatisfied with your labour
<magespawn> yup at least that above link they are prepared to pay, some do not even want to do that
<charl> hold on, they want a network administrator who is going to do development?
<magespawn> yup
<charl> who are they kidding
<charl> you can't possibly specialise on all that
<magespawn> i am sort of heading in that direction, but not there yet
<charl> that sounds too rough though, too many different technologies
<charl> sounds like a minimum of two separate jobs
<magespawn> i can do most of the networking they want, but i am only just learning to program
<charl> but hold on, it gets worse
<charl> most of the skills listed at the top have nothing to do with networking
<charl> they are server/application administration
<charl> basically they are looking for an it-all-rounder, not a network administrator
<magespawn> yup so then server admin plus networking with development
<charl> yeah, i don't know what the going rates are in .za but 25-30K sound a bit low for that
<magespawn> maybe you would have to clean the toilets, make the coffee and drive the ceo around too
<charl> yeah
<charl> let me put it this way, even if you have all the necessary credentials, you would fast be burned out or over-stressed
<Kilos> hmm china wins the supercomputer war
<Kilos> 50+ petaflops
<charl> with most of their people still living in poverty yes
<charl> sounds a bit like the new russia - first man in space while people are dying of hunger on the ground
<Kilos> http://goparallel.sourceforge.net/budget-supercomputers-for-every-business/
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<Kilos> pcs taking over everything
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi psychicist 
<Kilos> Maaz, announce Meeting here tonight at 19.30 guys and gals
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! Meeting here tonight at 19.30 guys and gals
<psychicist> hi charl 
<psychicist> oh
<psychicist> right here?
<charl> Kilos: how's it the meeting?
<psychicist> I will be present for once!
<charl> according to the topic the meeting is already past
<charl> last week
<Kilos> monthly meeting here
<psychicist> oh
<charl> Next Meeting: Mon, 17 Jun 19:30
<magespawn> we had to psotpone that one till this week charl
<Kilos> last week we had probs so postponed
<psychicist> last week I was very busy with my mom coming over
<charl> today it's tjhe 24th
<psychicist> hello magespawn 
<charl> oh i see, topic has not been updated
<Kilos> we couldnt get the pro to change dayes
<Kilos> sorry
<charl> np
<Kilos> dates
<magespawn> hey psychicist
<magespawn> we are not sure who has the write access for the google calender either, so the website is also wrong at the moment
<magespawn> i am off, see you at the meeting tonight
<HawkiesZA> Cheerio
<charl> ciao magespawn 
<charl> i will be there too
<Kilos> JoTraGo, meeting here tonight at 19.30 hey
<nuvolari> o/ aloha
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> het oom lekker verjaar?
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<Kilos> ja dankie seun still en rustig
<nuvolari> dis goed oom!
<nuvolari> is die stoel heel vir vanaand?
<Kilos> hoop so Vince-0 sal op sy foon wees
<Kilos> maar jy en/apie is standby
<nuvolari> okei
<Vince-0> eks hier 
<Vince-0> but not all there
<Kilos> mooi
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> we talk about software freedom day on the dbnlug list today
<Vince-0> its in September
<Kilos> oh my remote got him
<Vince-0> Seeing how this data connection holds out on IRC when I drive (afk)
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> you hoping in and out
<Kilos> hopping as well
<Kilos> stand still when meeting starts
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ohi SmilyBorg 
<SmilyBorg> Hey there
<superfly> jammer oom Kilos, I'm not sure I can make it tonight. will see if I can pop in
<Kilos> ok superfly ty for letting us know
<kbmonkey> hello all
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> we on at 19h30 hey?
<Kilos> yessir
<kbmonkey> goodey
<Vince-0> Whoot only one disconnect
<georgelappies> hi Kilos
<Kilos> yo georgelappies  you in time to hang for the meeting
<Vince-0> Hi peeps
<georgelappies> cool :)
<Kilos> no man Vince-0 
<Kilos> * Vince-0 (~AndChat40@196-215-43-146.dynamic.isadsl.co.za) has joined #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> * Vince-0 has quit (Client Quit)
<Kilos> * Vince-0 (~AndChat40@196-215-43-146.dynamic.isadsl.co.za) has joined #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> * Vince-0 has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<Kilos> * Vince-0 (~Vince-0@196-215-43-146.dynamic.isadsl.co.za) has joined #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> * Vince-0 has quit (Client Quit)
<Kilos> * Vince-0 (~Vince-0@41.13.170.6) has joined #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> and one more
<Kilos> sorry for the spam peeps
<kbmonkey> spam spam spam spam. monty python anyone?
 * Kilos hides
<kbmonkey> hi Vince-0 georgelappies Kilos and superfly en kie
<georgelappies> hi kbmonkey
<Vince-0> 3G vodacom for the lose
<Kilos> voda gives lotsa stress
<Kilos> service seems to have dropped
<Kilos> or deteriorated
<Vince-0> Only 4km drive
<Kilos> wow
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry I won't make it tonight 
<Kilos> aw inetpro where are you
<Kilos> all ok??
<Kilos> i spose ill have to watch the youngsters then
<kbmonkey> who are you calling youngster? throws bananas
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> youngsters includes everyone under 40
<kbmonkey> do multiple personalities add up their ages?
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> eek now peer got him
<Vince-0_> (Sitting still and still disconnects)
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> fone them and moan
<Kilos> say you got serious meeting coming up
<nuvolari> lol kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> aloha
<Kilos> 111 is the number methinks
<Kilos> nuvolari, jy spandeer te min tyd hier
<Kilos> supper time 
<nuvolari> maaaaar ek kan nie help nie oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> as ek moet besig wees dan is dit so :-/
<Kilos> hmm..
<Kilos> in die aande ook?
<nuvolari> my ouers was weer hier, en nou moet ek begin swot, en my suster-hulle kom die naweek vir 2 weke
<nuvolari> ek skryf examen 5 aug
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> ok as jy studeer is dit goed seun
<Vince-0_> Wat skryf Jay?
<Kilos> skuus man
<nuvolari> Vince-0_: Oracle OCA :P
<Vince-0_> I mean nov*, need tab key on mobile
<Vince-0_> Nice!
<Kilos> ask magespawn he worked it out on his goodie
<nuvolari> I was a bit upset with the quality of the 'fificial' oracle guide
<nuvolari> *official
<nuvolari> it is full of errors
<Vince-0_> Age nee
<nuvolari> luckily found a book for the same exam from Packt
<nuvolari> so far it is stacks better
<kbmonkey> today I did a Java update at work, it read "brought to you by Oracle" and I thought, yeah standing on the shoulders of giants, aren't we?
<Kilos> alles van die beste met die examen nuvolari 
<kbmonkey> ja good luck met die exams nuvo
<Kilos> is examen the right word
<Kilos> eksamen
<Kilos> whew
<kbmonkey> xmen?
<kbmonkey> he he
<kbmonkey> Kilos, what do you call a fly that lost it's wings?
<Kilos> im getting bad with spelling
<Kilos> walk
<kbmonkey> :D
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> thanks oom Kilos, kbmonkey
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: did you read about the timed expirations on java installs?
<nuvolari> it's messed up
<kbmonkey> really? no I did not read about that yet.
<kbmonkey> can 'o worms inc
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday you here?
<kbmonkey> nuvolari, I started on some processing (.org), it uses Java :D
<nuvolari> http://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/1gm2tn/jdk_now_comes_with_an_expiration_date_unknown/
<kbmonkey> you can switch the build target over to Android too. 
<nuvolari> ooh, that looks interesting
<Kilos> is android a complete OS
<Kilos> just for fones or installable on pc as well
<nuvolari> Kilos: well, it's built on the linux kernel
<nuvolari> there is an x86 project where it can be installed on 'normal' computers too
<Kilos> isnt that where the future lies
<Kilos> have pc and fone the same
<nuvolari> well, we have tablets
<Kilos> hi there nlsthzn 
<Kilos> you just in time
<nlsthzn> as always :D
<nuvolari> aloha! :D
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<Kilos> yo HawkiesZA 
<HawkiesZA> Yello
<HawkiesZA> How're things oom Kilos?
<Kilos> good ty
<Kilos> and you?
<HawkiesZA> Pretty good, thanks
<Kilos> Vince-0_, make sure so long you got bot control
<Vince-0_> Ag nee this connekie will not do
<Kilos> your choice do you wanna delegate the chair
<Kilos> it time
<Vince-0_> I think so, I will be door bouncer
<Kilos> kbmonkey, ping
<Kilos> between you and nuvolari for chair
<kbmonkey> yup
<Kilos> times moving
<kbmonkey> am I hosting or vince?
<Kilos> no multitasking
<Kilos> vince got probs with konnecting
<Kilos> so you it
<kbmonkey> okay
 * nuvolari :O the agenda is empty
<Kilos> kbmonkey, go go go
<kbmonkey> let me find that agenda page...
<Kilos> setup the bot first man
<nuvolari>  http://bit.ly/18snzox
<kbmonkey> Maaz, start meeting about Monthly IRC meet June 2013
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<nlsthzn> Maaz, my name is Neil Oosthuizen
<Kilos> Maaz, I am Miles Sharpe\
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<Maaz> nlsthzn: I already know stuff about my name
<nlsthzn> fffuuuuuuuu
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz> nuvolari: Alrighty
<nlsthzn> Maaz, I am Neil Oosthuizen
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Alrighty
<Kilos> apologies from inetpro and superfly 
<kbmonkey> Maaz, I am Wesley Werner
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Alrighty
<theblazehen> Maaz, I am Jeandre Henderson
<Maaz> theblazehen: Righto
<Vince-0> Maaz, I am Vincent Swart
<Maaz> Vince-0: Righto
<HawkiesZA> Maaz: I am Gerrit Vermeulen
<Maaz> HawkiesZA: Righto
<SmilyBorg> Maaz: I am Una Karlsen
<Maaz> SmilyBorg: Done
<Kilos> Maaz, welcome
<Maaz> Welcome to tonights meeting everyone
<nuvolari> we're doing something wrong
<nuvolari> why aren't the events showing up on ubuntu.com?
<Kilos> what?
<kbmonkey> the fact that we don't have an agenda nuvolari ?
<nuvolari> oh, past meetings
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Welcome
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcome
<nuvolari> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za/meetings/history/ <- looks better :P
<kbmonkey> Welcome every one, ladies and gents
<nlsthzn> alo all
<Kilos> ty mr chair
<kbmonkey> I will add the agenda items as we go, the loco pages are a bit slow so bear with us :)
<nuvolari> oh hi nlsthzn 
<nuvolari> hmm, not just the loco pages
<nuvolari> the interwebs in general is slow tonight
 * nuvolari blames 8ta
<kbmonkey> the agenda url lives at http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/602/detail/
<kbmonkey> so while I distract everyone with these bananas, I will add the next item...
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> om nom nom
<HawkiesZA> BANANA!
<kbmonkey> exactly that :)
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: I'm updating the meeting details
<HawkiesZA> An alien's favourite fruit
<nuvolari> wonder if that will mess things up
<kbmonkey> it's a race condition :D
<Kilos> ya he has a pottasium shortage so lives off nanas
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: what's your loco name?
<nuvolari> login name
<kbmonkey> it is wesley-werner nuvolari 
<kbmonkey> so the public holiday threw us off, shall we refer to the meeting before for the minutes?
<nlsthzn> never shall it be mentioned again...
<Kilos> yip
<nlsthzn> :p
<nuvolari> :-/ wesley-werner isn't in the list
<kbmonkey> I can't seem to find a link to the previous minutes, only the chat log
<nuvolari> found it
<nuvolari> will get it now kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Announcements and Admin
<Maaz> Current Topic: Announcements and Admin
<kbmonkey> okay, so to announce, we are ahving an impromptu agenda today
<nuvolari> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/575/detail/
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: ^^
<kbmonkey> does anyone have a topic they like to discuss after the usual topics?
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: SmilyBorg mentioned SFD on the list
<kbmonkey> thanks nuvolari! I was looking there, that log link points to the chat log, and not one of the meeting either :p lol
<nuvolari> or was id dlug o.O
<nuvolari> can't remember
<kbmonkey> oh dear, I have not read any email to see that. I am a terrible geek.
<charl> sorry, a bit late
<SmilyBorg> I mentioned SFD on the on the dbn-lug list
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: yeah, dlug
<Kilos> hi charl Cantide 
<charl> Maaz: i am Charl van Niekerk
<Maaz> charl: Done
<SmilyBorg> though it makes sense for others to know and get involved
<charl> hi Kilos :)
<Cantide> oh hi Kilos charl
<charl> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> Maaz: I am Karl Wortmann
<Maaz> Cantide: Alrighty
<Cantide> sorry, forgot about the meeting :o
<Cantide> just luck that i got here now :)
<nuvolari> welcome Cantide 
<Cantide> hey nuvolari
<kbmonkey> ah found them. okay previous minutes for May 20th live at http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-05-20-17-38-47.txt
<Kilos> kinda chaotic tonight
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: link to the dbn-lug topic re. SFD: https://groups.google.com/d/topic/dbnlug/txR4bWPn5wo/discussion
<kbmonkey> okay let's get this on
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Review previous minutes
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review previous minutes
<kbmonkey> So I was tasked to update the team reports
<kbmonkey> that did not happen, I am sad to say. I was not too sure on content to include.
<kbmonkey> I need to help source some events or happenings to write about
<nuvolari> *cough* nlsthzn halp? ^^
<nlsthzn> *yawn*
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> when i doubt ask!
<Kilos> in
<Vince-0> Dnblug hangout this Thursday at 8pm
<nlsthzn> like I asked last time.. we need some central place to record the stuff, like a google doc
<nlsthzn> then it is easy for who ever to update
<kbmonkey> fine. Thanks Vince-0, noted in events!
<nlsthzn> I had the same issue finding what who did and where they recorded it
<nuvolari> or did not record it
<Vince-0> Don't have link right now, notes are under construction
<nlsthzn> nuvolari, yup, what I did once was to blog it myself and link an ubuntu hour for record keeping
<kbmonkey> nlsthzn, you dealt with this before. you know the problem is not collating the data, but getting it in the first place. 
<nlsthzn> kbmonkey, exactly
<nuvolari> solution: we should just google+-event it :P
<nlsthzn> might work but not all use google products
<nuvolari> with a hangout
<nlsthzn> lol
<nuvolari> then have digital references to go back to in the form of a video :P
<kbmonkey> I vote for that, there is bound to be one person with G+ access
<kbmonkey> any way we can link it to the ubuntu-za group / page / tag to find it later?
<nuvolari> I'm shocked that there are people out there that 'don't want to' use google products
<Vince-0> Google is now a necessary evil
<nlsthzn> NSA approives
<nlsthzn> *aaproves
<nlsthzn> *approvesdd
<nlsthzn> *approves
<kbmonkey> there is a ubuntu-za google group. who admins that?
<nuvolari> ok, it might be something nice for once in a while to have a hangout for Ubuntu-ZA
<Kilos> inetpro, methinks kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> but IRC still reigns king
<magespawn>  howdy all
<Cantide> hi magespawn
<nuvolari> howdy magespawn 
<magespawn>  Maaz I am Greg Eames
<Maaz> magespawn: Yessir
<magespawn> sorry for being late
<kbmonkey> hi magespawn 
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Sorry...
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: current topic
<nuvolari> er
<nuvolari> Maaz: current topic
<Maaz> nuvolari: Excuse me?
<nuvolari> oh :-/
<kbmonkey> Maaz, agreed track events on G+  via the Ubuntu-ZA community at https://plus.google.com/communities/117322247779910275992
<Maaz> Agreed: track events on G+  via the Ubuntu-ZA community at https://plus.google.com/communities/117322247779910275992
<kbmonkey> lets see how it goes using that...
<kbmonkey> we are on Admin right now, move to Events?
<nuvolari> +1
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<nuvolari> I'm not aware of any events, but then again I'm quite disconnected :P
<kbmonkey> okay, Dnblug hangout this Thursday at 8pm. Vince will post the details on this to the lists for us
<kbmonkey> our meet up with the fly was pretty nice, there was no geekery with hardware though
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> kbmonkey, i missed that :'(
<magespawn> like ways up here when he did his handbrake turn in hluhluwe
<Cantide> lol
<nuvolari> lol!
<kbmonkey> now that is news worthy :)
<nuvolari> the most action hluhluwe seen in a year
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> okay so it seems pretty quiet then
<magespawn> in the geek/ubuntu-za/linux area for sure
<kbmonkey> dang nabbit
<kbmonkey> not much of a gamer, but anyone keen for a meetup to play a supertuxkart tourney?
<Vince-0> Yar! Maybe an fps
<Cantide> i bought the humble indie bundle 8 a few weeks ago :) some nice games there - and on Linux, too :)
<kbmonkey> sure if it runs on my lappie
<nlsthzn> kbmonkey, bring it on my tux kart rocks
<nuvolari> ack, would you guys and ladies excuse me early please?
<Kilos> yip nuvolari ty for coming in
<nuvolari> sorry for being inconvenient :-/
<kbmonkey> okay then we have a task: discuss some possible game tourneys. I feel too serious and don't play enough. I bet many others feel the same ;)
<Kilos> life happens
<kbmonkey> sure nuvolari, thanks for joining
<kbmonkey> in fact, this is our last topic, there are no more after this
<nuvolari> cheers everyone, have a nice evening, thanks for the meeting so far :)
<Kilos> cheers nuvolari 
<Kilos> study hard
<kbmonkey> Vince-0, I was thinking STK as you can play on the same machine with usb gamepads. so it can happen at a coffee shoppe or the like. 
<kbmonkey> I realize getting a venue is sometimes troublesome
<Vince-0> Can use my office, nice broadband
<kbmonkey> study hard meneer
<kbmonkey> that would rock 'n roll Vince-0 :)
<Cantide> :)
<Cantide> where is this? haha
<kbmonkey> something to think about indeed
<kbmonkey> okay for the rest do you have event related info to add?
 * Cantide recommends humble indie bundles
<kbmonkey> those are great Cantide
<Cantide> yes, yes they are
<kbmonkey> okay before we get off topic, can I close off this one?
<Cantide> yes from me, not sure about others
<Squirm> Maaz: I am Sinjin Swanepoel
<Maaz> Squirm: Yessir
<Kilos> yes
<magespawn> i am good
<kbmonkey> A reminder that the mailing list is still primary means of discussing events.
<Kilos> hehe wb Squirm 
<kbmonkey> for those of us who even read our emails... *looks guilty*
<Kilos> and here man
<Squirm> yeah :/
<nlsthzn> google spam detector munches 90% of mails from the list
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> oh, i still seem to get a lot of them
<magespawn> add the list email
<kbmonkey> add the mailing list address to your contacts
<kbmonkey> anyway, I want to thank everyone here for joining. It was interesting.
<Cantide> yes, that's probably what i did and i have forgotten
<Cantide> oh, i have something to add
<Cantide> to the meeting
<kbmonkey> go ahead Cantide :)
<Cantide> just a thought
<Cantide> and this hasn't been thought through very well, i might add, so it may be a bit silly
<Cantide> but as a loco
<Cantide> is it possible to do something for charity + ubuntu..
<Cantide> like for example, donate some ubuntu disks somewhere
<Cantide> 2 problems - finding the right place to donate them, and ensuring that it's not a waste of time
<magespawn> for us to donate?
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> would be a nice way to spread Ubuntu
<kbmonkey> Good idea Cantide, but to whom would we donate?
<Cantide> that's the problem :p
<Kilos> start with schools
<kbmonkey> educationals already have contracts for OS's (mostly anyway)
<Cantide> yeah, that is one possibility
<kbmonkey> if we can find one that doesn't it is a plan
<Cantide> but we'd not be able to donate hardware - too costly
<Cantide> so just disks... but then setting it up etc. etc. etc.
<magespawn> no they don't, at least not ms, they stopped the schools program
<Cantide> so yeah, it's a nice idea, but it has some serious complications to work through first
<Kilos> supply stckers on the dvds on where to get help
<Kilos> stickers
<Cantide> eh, us offering support would be tricky :p although we could grow our channel that way
<magespawn> well i am sure we can come up with some ideas
<kbmonkey> do pre-schools have a need for pc's?
<Cantide> annnnnnnnyway, just a thought
<kbmonkey> something to think on, thanks Cantide :)
<Cantide> it would be cool to do something like that, if we could get over the initial hurdles
<Cantide> Africa is a good place for that imho
<Cantide> maybe someone on the mailing list would know of a place to donate
<Cantide> for example
<Cantide> then we each chip in a hundred or so, and someone volunteers to burn the disks, someone else in the region collects them and distributes them
<kbmonkey> put some feelers out
<Squirm> magespawn: we have the schools license
<Cantide> hardware is probably much easier to donate than software, too -.-v
<kbmonkey> what license is that Squirm ?
<magespawn> not free anymore though Squirm 
<Squirm> I think the biggest issue with distributing disks, is the actual setup and time taken to teach
<Squirm> kbmonkey: for MS?
<Squirm> or was this for ubuntu
<kbmonkey> ah. for ubuntu
<Cantide> Squirm, yes, but perhaps we could get around that by finding a place that is willing to do that themselves, and join here for help, as an example
<Cantide> if it's too difficult to do, then scrap it :p
<Cantide> just thought it was a nice idea
<Cantide> i will have some free time in a month
<kbmonkey> some nice thoughts there
<Squirm> I still want to set up a toaster :/
<kbmonkey> Alright folks, just before we hit the hour mark we say goodbye. 
<Cantide> :p
<Kilos> next meet 15th?
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: next meeting
<kbmonkey> the 15th is the 3rd Monday in July
<Kilos> yip
<nlsthzn> koobai
<kbmonkey> Sounds good, the 15th it will be. I'll grab the chair.
<Kilos> cheers nlsthzn sleep tight
<Kilos> ty for being here
<kbmonkey> Maaz, agreed Wesley to chair next meeting on 15 July
<Maaz> Agreed: Wesley to chair next meeting on 15 July
 * nlsthzn not sleeping now... just saying koobai before the hour as asked
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> if anyone wants to chair send us an email on the list
<Kilos> ty for chairing at such short notice kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> immediate notice ;)
<Kilos> Vince-0, get 8ta
<Kilos> hehe ya
<kbmonkey> Thanks all! meeting over and out.
<kbmonkey> Maaz, end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-06-24-17-34-16.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-06-24-17-34-16.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-06-24-17-34-16.html
<Cantide> thanks kbmonkey :)
<Kilos> 8ta might be a bit slow but seems more stable anyway
<kbmonkey> Okay now I will make the event for next time with the links ;)
<Cantide> cool :)
<Kilos> i go crash now guys
<Cantide> and link us to it here
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Cantide> night Kilos
<HawkiesZA> night Kilos
<kbmonkey> Night Kilos 
<Kilos> ty all
<kbmonkey> oh dear, do not click the submit agenda item button twice. oops.
<charl> ciao
 * magespawn goes to check other social media
<kbmonkey> okay the agenda lives at http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/615/detail/
<kbmonkey> After that experience I don't want to load any more pages XD
<Cantide> haha
<kbmonkey> Right. I'd love to play a bit but I have lectures to watch
<Cantide> :)
<Cantide> good luck
<kbmonkey> I am a week behind from internet suckage last week. eina
<Cantide> :(
 * Cantide builds kbmonkey a time machine
<Cantide> I am four weeks behind because the police lost my documents
<Cantide> welcome to Africa -.-
<kbmonkey> Thanks! warps back to the future
<kbmonkey> open a theft case against them. he he
<kbmonkey> that truly sucks Cantide :(
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> yeah, it does
<Cantide> especially because the company in Korea asked me a day later how my documents were coming along -.-
<Cantide> anyway, go watch your lectures!
<kbmonkey> right!
<magespawn> this is cool http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/06/cassini-captures-gigantic-hurricane-on-saturn-in-exquisite-detail/
<Cantide> yes, thanks :)
<magespawn> good night all
<Cantide> I also like looking out for pictures of mars these days
<Cantide> night night '<
#ubuntu-za 2013-06-25
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday and all others
<theblazehen_> hi Kilos 
<trender> morning gents
<Kilos> hehe theblazehen 2 of you here today
<Kilos> hi trender
<trender> can i play 2 ?
<Kilos> what?
<trender> i brought my crayons and coloring in books
<Kilos> grrr
<theblazehen_> Kilos: My home computer is still connected :p
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> hi drussell 
<magespawn> good morning 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> how the binneland this morning Kilos?
<Kilos> cold magespawn 
<magespawn> ahh well that is to be expected
<Kilos> ya but dont mean one must enjoy it
<Kilos> bbrrrrr
<magespawn> i always say that when you are stuck with something you can do nothing about you might as well enjoy it
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ya go shivering down the passage to make tea singing
<maiatoday> morning Kilos
<drussell> howdy-doody Kilos!
<magespawn> indeed 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hi
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peoples
<theblazehen-mobi> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy you missed last nights meet
<Kilos> naughty
<Kilos> hi Space 
<ThatGraemeGuy> um
<theblazehen-mobi> hi Space 
<mazal> Morning everyone
<ThatGraemeGuy> i've never not missed one :-)
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Kilos> oh
<ThatGraemeGuy> 4 year old and 6 month old at home = no IRC 99% of the time
<Kilos> ya life happens
<Kilos> ask magespawn 
<theblazehen-mobi> What happened to magespawn ?
<Kilos> hes family is nearing school going age
<theblazehen-mobi> ok
<Kilos> and schools seem to be big holes one has to fill with money nowadays
<theblazehen-mobi> yea
<magespawn> kids are 7 and 11 years now, high school in 2016 for the eldest 
<ThatGraemeGuy> primary school is around 7k/year
<theblazehen-mobi> ok. My brother is 8 ATM.
<ThatGraemeGuy> not too terrible
<ThatGraemeGuy> playschool is R15.5k already :-/
<ThatGraemeGuy> although that goes down when she goes to primary school
<ThatGraemeGuy> but then books, uniforms, bla bla
<theblazehen-mobi> Per year? or month?
<ThatGraemeGuy> year
<theblazehen-mobi> ok
<theblazehen-mobi> Still a lot
<Squirm> morning
<theblazehen-mobi> Hi Squirm 
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<magespawn> mine is a little less, about R1300.00 for both, so R600 per month each
<theblazehen-mobi> Ok, quite a bit
<magespawn> if they were in high school this year it would start at R20 000 per year each without boarding, double that or more with boarding
<magespawn> and those are the cheep schools
<Squirm> only just starting to realise how expensive a school actually is
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> well, how much money the parents have to earn atleast
<theblazehen-mobi> Yea
<Squirm> cause I think we're around R100k at the mo
<Squirm> Micaelhouse and Hilton are up at R200k
<magespawn> R189 000 but that is all inclusive.
<theblazehen-mobi> Wow...
<tonberryE352> university tuition is less than that...
<Vince-0> just get 'em started on LPI1 instead
<magespawn> if we take a middle of the road approach, the school we like is DHS, which is about R64 000 with boarding per year, then our household needs to be R120 000 to R 150 000 or more to be comfortable
<Squirm> magespawn: obviously I'd say Treverton cause I've come to school here and enjoyed it - but how about St. Charles in pmb
<Squirm> don't know what their fees are line though
<magespawn> i just had a quickish look around on the net, not all the schools have a site and not all have their fees online
<Kilos> is maritzburg college more than DHS magespawn ?
<Kilos> ian went to both
<magespawn> i think it was if i recall correctly
<barrydk> Goeie more almal
<Kilos> hi barrydk \
<barrydk> Hows things Kilos 
<Kilos> just cold but good ty and you barrydk ?
<barrydk> Also good but no winter yet
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> you just down the road man
<Kilos> hi HawkiesZA 
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<HawkiesZA> Môre oom Kilos
<superfly> morning Kilos
<Squirm> mmm
<Squirm> python for android
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> I was messing around.
<Squirm> thought to myself, what the hell. Uploaded my multithreaded irc bot onto my cell and it ran perfectly
<theblazehen-mobi> Squirm what's it do? 
<superfly> Squirm: Are you using that QPython (or whatever it's called)
<Squirm> theblazehen: I just made kind of a... template which I ran
<Squirm> the framework for a bit
<theblazehen-mobi> Ok
<Squirm> superfly: I installed that at first
<Squirm> but then I installed python-for-android
<Squirm> and sl4a
<superfly> hrm
<superfly> I looked at that, but the QPython looked like it would work better
<Squirm> sl4a makes it really easy to run scripts
<magespawn> bbl 
<Squirm> two taps and your script will run
<Squirm> 3
<Squirm> and sl4a makes it possible to use the android api
<Squirm> so popup boxes, sounds, etc
<Squirm> you can send smss
<Squirm> https://code.google.com/p/android-scripting/wiki/ApiReference
<theblazehen-mobi> Nice 
<theblazehen-mobi> Can you make full apps? 
<HawkiesZA> With sl4a? Not last time I checked
<HawkiesZA> The day I can do Android dev in Python will be a joyous day indeed
<theblazehen-mobi> Yep.  Hope it's soon
<HawkiesZA> I wonder if you can wangle something in Jython...
<superfly> I agree with HawkiesZA.
<superfly> Actually, ANY dev should be done in Python.
<theblazehen-mobi> Personally I'm hoping for php 
 * theblazehen-mobi ducks
<HawkiesZA> Leave now
<superfly> theblazehen-mobi: you're evidentally a poor sadistic masochistic demented individual. PHP? Really?
<HawkiesZA> This is a holy place
<theblazehen-mobi> I find it easy to use... 
<tonberryE352> burn the witch!
<HawkiesZA> Your dark rituals are not welcome here
<HawkiesZA> :P
<superfly> theblazehen-mobi: you evidently haven't used Python. PHP easy to use? pah!
<theblazehen-mobi> Superfly: I tried a little.  Want to spend more time on it
<superfly> Funnily enough, I have this link open in my browser at the moment... http://me.veekun.com/blog/2012/04/09/php-a-fractal-of-bad-design/
<theblazehen-mobi> Yeah... 
<superfly> theblazehen-mobi: http://swaroopch.com/notes/python/
<theblazehen-mobi> I read that beforw
<HawkiesZA> Ok, I think we need to stop the language bashing now :P
<theblazehen-mobi> The php
<tonberryE352> php seems easy to use at first until you notice that there is no common sense in its design at all
<theblazehen-mobi> Thanks will try thay
<tonberryE352> and you end up wasting all your time on fixing php gotchas
<theblazehen-mobi> Ok
<HawkiesZA> Let's talk about JavaScript instead
<HawkiesZA> :P
<theblazehen-mobi> Ok... 
<superfly> HawkiesZA: bwahahaha
<superfly> www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXEgk1Hdze0
<tonberryE352> you just beat met to it...
<tonberryE352> me*
<HawkiesZA> Nerd comedy
<HawkiesZA> Gold, I say
<HawkiesZA> I think we chased kilos away
<theblazehen-mobi> Lol yea
<Squirm> btw
<Squirm> you could do a lot of dev on your phone in python
<Squirm> but not much regarding Android and its GUI
<Squirm> I meant to paste this
<Squirm> https://code.google.com/p/android-scripting/wiki/ApiReference
<Squirm> sl4a calls
<Kilos> hmm...
<Squirm> ...mmh
<Kilos> external killed my modem connection
<Kilos> and reconnecting modem killed a data recovery
<Kilos> grrr
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> lets all play dominoes
<Squirm> superfly: Su(Guest25831) is running from my cell
<Squirm> .test
<Guest25831> 1372154707.51
<Squirm> .test2 Hello
<Guest25831> Hello
<Squirm> it has the modules socket, threading, sys, string and time loaded
<Squirm> .test
<Guest25831> 1372154767.43
 * Squirm locks his phone
<Squirm> .test2 Test with phone locked
<Guest25831> Test with phone locked
<Squirm> cool
<Squirm> .test
<Guest25831> 1372155006.92
<magespawn> Squirm: what are you doing there exactly?
<Kilos> hehe 
<magespawn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfxTc7_1UVE one for charl for our discussion yesterday
<Squirm> magespawn: running a python script from my cellphone
<magespawn> cool beans
<magespawn> this one is more applicable to pc tech http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETTZHsrifT0
<mazal> Bye everyone
<theblazehen_> Just tried python on codecademy.
<theblazehen_> I now have a new favourite
<Vince-0> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-WOypodY0qVY/UckNbrjZjUI/AAAAAAAANk4/RF3hEY-FpVw/s320/eISPiDG.jpg
<Vince-0> I figured how to turn on my microwave using python
<Vince-0> (see pic)
<theblazehen_> Vince-0: lol
<superfly> Ah yes, I posted that on FB the other day
<Vince-0> ag nee! I saw it on G+ stupid memes
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<magespawn> later all home time
<Kilos> cheers magespawn 
<Kilos> hi JamesN7 
<JamesN7> Hey Kilos :) 
<Kilos> if you aint been here before, welcome to ubuntu-za
<JamesN7> I have, a while ago :) But thank you :D
<Kilos> shout if you need help
<Kilos> wb Spaceghost 
<Spaceghost> Thank you Kilos.
<Spaceghost> Is this channel go to offtopic sometimes?
<Spaceghost> Despite it is being logged :O.
<Kilos> often ya
<Kilos> depending in what direction we sometimes get magged
<Kilos> guys often tell about new things or ask for help with a non related thing why? Spaceghost 
<Spaceghost> Not sure, I enjoy the offtopic where offtopic is not the main thing of a channel :P.
<Kilos> haha 
<Kilos> only real offtopis subject here is windows help but that slips through some times too
<Kilos> we are all friends so help where we can
<Spaceghost> Ah, nice
<Spaceghost> Anyway there is even a Windows channel here in Freende.
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> wb Squirm 
<Kilos> also one cant condemn a linux okey that has win pcs to fix at work for asking here first anyway
<inetpro> good morning Kilos
<inetpro> and hi everyone else
<Kilos> hehe are you ok inetpro 
<Kilos> i thought maybe you went away
<inetpro> Kilos: I am away, but I am here 
<inetpro> that is most important
<Kilos> if you dont go anywhere that new tyre will last a long time
<Kilos> you on lappy or mobile?
 * inetpro plustwo and Mzolisto will be down in a few secs
<Kilos> again?
<Kilos> well ty for letting us know
<Kilos> other peeps going down with net splits
<inetpro> switching back from what we did last time
<Kilos> oh my
 * inetpro working from a windy Qwantani 
<Kilos> whats that??
<Kilos> Maaz, define Qwantani 
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't have a definition for that. Is it even a word?
<Kilos> i dunno either
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> oh safari lodges?
<inetpro> Kilos: http://www.qwantani.co.za/
<Kilos> ya ty QA gave same link and more
<Kilos> inetpro, plustwo wb
<inetpro> Kilos: thanks
<inetpro> not quite done yet, but almost there
<Kilos> you got time to fix that top topic bar or whatever its called?
<Kilos> ok sorry
<inetpro> Kilos: oops, when is the next meeting?
<Kilos> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-06-24-17-34-16.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-06-24-17-34-16.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2013-06-24-17-34-16.html
<Kilos> 15th inetpro 
<inetpro> wow and it's even registered already
<Kilos> what?
<inetpro> Kilos: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/615/detail/
<Kilos> maybe the monkey did some work
<Kilos> wg again inetpro 
<Kilos> wb too
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://slexy.org/ || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Mon, 15 July 19:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/11YfCSj || Twitter: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<inetpro> Kilos: dankie oom
<Kilos> gracias amigo
<Kilos> lekker to fix things from afar hey
<Kilos> inetpro, at anoher time can we discuss putting the minutes link in the topis bar too?
<Kilos> i cant member if we have discussed it before
<inetpro> Kilos: another time please
<Kilos> yessir i said so
<Kilos> enjoy your stay there
<inetpro> Kilos: got a bit of a headache now, but did enjoy a few relaxing days
<inetpro> we did some interesting travelling today
<Kilos> good and bad
<Kilos> headaches suck
<Kilos> just enjoy the free time you have and rest enough
<inetpro> went to Clarens and Betlehem
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<inetpro> on our way to Bethlehem we stopped over at the Lesotho Highlands Water Project Outlet into the Ash river
<inetpro> amazing project
<nlsthzn> Alo ZA land
<Kilos> from that big dam between the mountains?
<inetpro> Kilos: yep
<inetpro> something like more than a 100km through a tunnel
<Kilos> been past there many years ago
<Kilos> wow
<inetpro> golden gate was also pretty amazing for the kids
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> very cold up there though
<inetpro> Kilos: actually not so cold at all
<inetpro> just windy
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> kids would have loved to see a bit of snow
<inetpro> no signs of it
<Kilos> you didnt see any snow?
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> horrible wet white stuff
<nlsthzn> if I want to play in the snow I have to go to the mall :/
 * inetpro may be back later... or tomorrow
<Kilos> go safe
<Kilos> Spaceghost, see?
<Kilos> we a family
<nlsthzn> <3
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> hahahahahha
<Symmetria> https://lists.afrinic.net/pipermail/rpd/2013/003394.html
<Symmetria> the reaction to that is going to be *priceless*
<Kilos> neelsie send heat man
<nlsthzn> k, how much?
<Kilos> lots and lots
<nlsthzn> Symmetria:the link doesn't make sense without some context :p
<Kilos> wanna melt a bit even
<Symmetria> nlsthzn lol, the fact that I responded in fluent swahili
<Symmetria> to some guy 
<Symmetria> on an international mailing list
<Symmetria> to overcome a language barrier
<Symmetria> is going to create so many questions and its gonna be a hilarious laugh 
<nlsthzn> ah ok :)
<Cantide> watching this now -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiACHBktsA0
<Cantide> :)
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
<Kilos> enjoy the night
<Squirm> evening
<nlsthzn> sup
#ubuntu-za 2013-06-26
<mazal> Morning everyone
<theblazehen> Ji
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<theblazehen> Hi kilos
<superfly> goeie môre
<Kilos> lo theblazehen 
<HawkiesZA> Dagsê
<Kilos> hi HawkiesZA 
<Kilos> hi tonberryE352 
<tonberryE352> morning
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<smile4ever> Hi Kilos :D
<smile4ever> I have very good news for you
<smile4ever> :D
<Kilos> tell smile4ever 
<smile4ever> I graduated :) I got 73%
<smile4ever> I was first :D
<smile4ever> I had 88% (average) for my IT subjects
<Kilos> well done laddy
<smile4ever> Now the next step :) To college :)
<Kilos> good
<smile4ever> Kilos: Will you assist me? :D
<theblazehen> Smile4ever : well done
<Kilos> with what lad?
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hoi smile4ever :D
<psyatw> hi theblazehen
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> smile4ever, ik zit in Polen, he :D
<theblazehen> Hi psyatw
<smile4ever> Leuk! :D
<smile4ever> psyatw: met lekkere meisies? ;)
<psyatw> smile4ever: ja, veel mooie meiden hier op werk en overal eigenlijk :)
<smile4ever> :D
<theblazehen> Hi jotrago
<magespawn> good day everyone
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> how are things today, still cold?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> max 22°c
<magespawn> and that usaully happens around 12:31 only
<Kilos> ya and then windy
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> sheep okay?
<Kilos> ya they love cold man. big wool blankets them things
<magespawn> well then all normal with world pretty much
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> Kilos: did anyone bring up Software freedom day at the last meeting?
<Kilos> i dunno
<magespawn> i will check the logs
<Kilos> only the g+ hang i think
<magespawn> i just got some mail from the dlug about it
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> maybe remember it for the guy that does event etc
<Kilos> wb Spaceghost 
<Spaceghost> Thank you Kilos.
<theblazehen> Hi spaceghost
<Spaceghost> Hello theblazehen.
<Kilos> did you see my message last night to you Spaceghost ?
<Spaceghost> No, which one?
<Kilos> at 19.11
<Kilos> and the off topic was above that
<Symmetria> https://lists.afrinic.net/pipermail/rpd/2013/003415.html
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> I think I just pulled a pin on a grenade and tossed it
<Symmetria> and I have no idea where its going to land, but shit is about to get real
<Squirm> heloo
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how's it goign
<charl> going
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> i goign as well
<charl> lol
<charl> i'm doing well, i was in leiden yesterday
<charl> very nice city
<Kilos> what for you went there?
<charl> just for the lols
<charl> took a day off from work
<charl> first shopping in utrecht and then went through to leiden and walked around a bit
<Kilos> ah
<charl> actually want to go back and go on a boat through the city
<charl> i only saw it on my way back to the station
<charl> i am downloading linux mint olivia cinnamon from the university of free state mirror
<charl> over ipv6 at approx 7MBps
<charl> it momentarily went up to 10MBps
<Kilos> wow thats nice
<charl> now my question - what's up with the rest of s. african internet
<charl> done
<charl> Connecting to mirror.ufs.ac.za (mirror.ufs.ac.za)|2001:4200:5000:fffd::6|:80... connected.
<tonberryE352> the rest of south african internet does not have a nice 10gb fiber backbone
<Kilos> oh my dont even talk
<charl> 2013-06-26 14:25:24 (6.83 MB/s) - ‘linuxmint-15-cinnamon-dvd-64bit.iso’ saved [959447040/959447040]
<tonberryE352> 10gb fiber backbone only for academic networks
<Kilos> bad maintainance and leaving upgrading till there isnt a choice anymore
<charl> so the only way to have decent internet is to work at a university?
<tonberryE352> or to be very rich
<magespawn> pretty much, or one of the telco/bank/service providers
<magespawn>  the uni seems to be the most open with the access
<charl> what a mess
<charl> but i just downloaded mint courtesy of the south african academic community
<charl> thanks :)
<tonberryE352> last mile is a really big issue as well
<tonberryE352> a lot of old copper that is not getting replaced
<magespawn> some do not even have the copper
<charl> look at http://protea.tenet.ac.za/mrtg-new/tofs-mc-ipnet-summary.asp but when i click on one of the graphs i get a 404
<charl> oh no, that's http://www.cut.ac.za/
<tonberryE352> they link to www.tenet when they should link to protea.tenet
<tonberryE352> try http://graphs.tenet.ac.za/iris/custom/home
<charl> got it
<charl> they don't seem to be doing much with that internet
<charl> they average less than 100Mbps
<charl> i just made their network graphs jump with my download lol
<tonberryE352> My university has vacation now so they could as well, but yes, comparatively tiny bandwidth usage
<tonberryE352> most universities here have policies like pay per MB or usage caps to drive usage down
<charl> oh yes of course, the holidays
<tonberryE352> since they don't want to pay for more bandwidth if they dont have to
<charl> wow that's terrible, so they are the only ones with decent internet in the country and then people can't use it
<charl> sounds like a hopeless situation
<tonberryE352> its not that expensive to use internet at university but it does tend to add up after a while
<Symmetria> hrm, if you guys wanna help african internet
<Symmetria> I need you guys to subscribe to the afrinic rpd list, and state support for policy AFPUB-2013-GEN-001-DRAFT-03 
<Symmetria> and I need it urgently from as many people as possible 
<Symmetria> like, anyone you can get to subscribe to that list and voice support, we *NEED* that policy but I need people to back it 
<Symmetria> else its not gonna fly 
 * Kerbero has been summoned here
<charl> hi Kerbero 
<Kerbero> o/
<Symmetria> and anyone who wants to know what that policy is about or see it, feel free to ask and I'll give details
<Kerbero> details.
<Symmetria> but seriously for the benefit of africa and academia, this is important
<Kerbero> tell me what to do
<Symmetria> Kerbero, lemme find the policy url first then will explain
<mazal> Bye everyone
<Symmetria> https://lists.afrinic.net/pipermail/rpd/2013/003332.html
<Symmetria> thats the policy itself there
<Symmetria> I basically need people to subscribe the resource policy discussion list and voice support for that policy
<Symmetria> if you dont agree with it, fine, discuss that with me, but if it makes sense to you, we need backing 
<Symmetria> on that list
<charl> sounds interesting, reading
<Symmetria> while the implications of that policy itself are pretty simple, the implications of getting it passed are far wider, and far more important, right now, certain frankaphone elements are attempting to hijack the afrinic policy process and afrinic itself, and if they manage to squash this policy through shouting loudest, then they pretty much succeed
<Symmetria> so passing this policy is both positive in terms of the policy and stopping that 
<Symmetria> https://lists.afrinic.net/mailman/listinfo.cgi/rpd <=== you can subscribe to the list here 
<Symmetria> (as regards to what to say to support it, something along the lines of "I have read through policy academic-ipv4-allocation-afpub-2013-gen-001-draft-03, and believe it is in the interests of the African Continent and hence, I would like to voice my support for it"
<Kerbero> Symmetria, 3.5, is the "not less than 5 ipv4 address" a typo?
<Kerbero> 5 seems a lot
<Symmetria> kerbero no, 5 is correct and lemme explain why
<Symmetria> 1 outta 5 in that is for infrastructure, and it generally holds true, the numbers of switches, wifi aps, servers, etc etc etc on a campus is *huge*
<Symmetria> then, you have all the lab pcs, residence rooms, desktops etc 
<Symmetria> that takes it 2 
<Symmetria> the other 3 is about wifi networks
<Symmetria> almost everyone today has a smartphone with wifi capability
<Symmetria> everyone has a notebook
<Symmetria> and a helluva lot of people have tablets
<Symmetria> in testing and research we have done, we've found the average concurrency on academic wifi networks per person is 3.2 devices
<Symmetria> thats where that number comes from
<charl> sounds reasonable
<Kerbero> ok if that is the case i agree
<Kerbero> but does afrinic have enough free ipv4 space for that?
<Symmetria> kerbero, afrinic is one of the last places on earth that has ipv4 space left, and they have about 3.8 /8s left 
<Symmetria> the problem is, if we dont use that, africa will lag behind the rest of the world in terms of getting ipv6
<Symmetria> because the isps here will be arguing forever more than there is enough v4 space left and they dont need v6
<Kerbero> ahh i see
<Symmetria> the only way to accelerate v6 deployment on the continent is to burn the v4, the same way as the rest of the world has done 
<Symmetria> so one of the other objectives behind this policy is to increase the burn rate substantially
<tonberryE352> why are a few people so against it?
<tonberryE352> too afraid of running out of v4 space?
<Symmetria> tonberry heh, the west african contingent right now will oppose ANYTHING not coming out of west africa for one thing
<tonberryE352> ah
<charl> wow that is so childish
<Symmetria> the policy was proposed by a south african, thats enough reason to oppose it ;p its a geo-political / ethnicity issue 
<Symmetria> charl yes it is, but its reality
<Symmetria> so yeah, if you guys can subscribe and send messages supporting it similar to what I said above 
<Symmetria> every voice in favour helps right now
<Symmetria> we need aother 20 or so people to climb on there and say "we support" and it will pass
<charl> i agree regarding NAT, it's terribly limiting
<charl> i would like to support this but i am not a resident of any african country
<charl> so i don't know if my support counts
<Symmetria> charl you dont ahve to be 
<Symmetria> the rules say that anyone on that list has the right to indicate support or lack thereof
<Symmetria> because its a global community
<Symmetria> so by the rules, you can subscribe, and you can state support, and it counts 
<charl> very good then i will support it
<Symmetria> and I'd ask you to do that :) and ask anyone else you know that can help us with voices of support to do the same 
<Symmetria> we NEED the voices loud and clear 
<trender> is this an ANC youth rally...VIVA comrade!!
<trender> coff* afternoon
<Symmetria> trender seriously, this isnt a joke, its importanmt 
<trender> relax :)
<trender> sounds like its inevitable
<trender> change follows logic eventually
<Symmetria> trender it wont pass if I dont get the voices on that list sadly, the west africans are fighting like hell
<trender> well the whole world is based on illution surely the right illution can be manufactured here
<trender> isnt this what we all do
<trender> illusion
<trender> even
<trender> businesses live and dive by the flames off illusion whether real or fabricated
<trender> die = dive
<trender> surely its not hard to find 20 names... by the right encouragement
<magespawn> Symmetria: so basically we have to use up our ipv4 space before we can get assigned ipv6?
<Symmetria> magespawn basically isps will not go the v6 route unless they have a reason to do so
<Symmetria> the best reason to do so is to ensure there is no more v4 space ;p
<magespawn> i see, is there a clear benefit to using ipv6?
<trender> whats the real urgency behind pushing v6 quickly ???
<trender> most people wait till the car wont drive before fixing the engine
<trender> its human nature
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> hi Steve7h3Ripper 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Symmetria> trender errr
<Symmetria> the rest of the world is outta v4 space 
<Symmetria> so people in the rest of the world are being slowly forced to go v6 only
<Symmetria> unless africa wakes up and goes v6, you will find portions of the internet start disappearing
<Symmetria> and become inaccessible
<trender> hrm...
<magespawn> the ones still hosted only on v4 space?
<Symmetria> magespawn if a site goes v6 only and you have no v6 on your pc
<Symmetria> you will not be able to access that site
<Symmetria> period
<Symmetria> they dont talk to each other
<trender> this sounds like it may effect some of my preffered media content :(
<Symmetria> so you will then have to tunnel it
<magespawn> is there away to check if your equipment can take v6?
<Kilos> i also wanna know that
<Symmetria> magespawn depends which equipment
<Symmetria> if its running linux, yes, if its running android, yes, if its running osx, yes, if its running anything windows 7 or later, yes, if you're talking about networking gear
<Symmetria> switches are l2, so they dont really need it
<magespawn> laptops, phones, tablets and routers
<Symmetria> routers, that depends on the model 
<Symmetria> tablets, android supports v6 
<Symmetria> phones, android and ios supports v6 
<Symmetria> laptops, thats all about the operating system
<magespawn> okay google here we come
<Symmetria> name the router model and I can probably find it for you
<Symmetria> but please, please, please get on that list and voice support 
<Symmetria> :(
<magespawn> let me have read
<trender> that will cost about 1 bitcoin
<magespawn> i will join the list anyway
<trender> ai yai yai
<Symmetria> the list is worth being on, it gets really interesting actually
<Symmetria> and you're always free to participate in it because anyone is
<magespawn> the router is a d-link dsl-2640u
<Kilos> give the link again
<charl> Symmetria: subscribed to the list but now i have a problem - i can't reply to the thread because i don't have the original mail
<trender> i cant officially be on any list for personal reasons but naturally i wholeheartedly support the cause
<Kilos> ok got it
<Symmetria> Charl, you can say you follow the list by Digest, that or I will send another email and the moment you get it, you can reply to it
<magespawn> would you still use NAT?
<charl> Symmetria: cool i'll reply when i get the mail
<Symmetria> mail inbound from me ;p 
<Symmetria> you can just reply to that one  stating along the lines of what I said above, just make sure you name the policy in your email as I put it above
<Symmetria> Im looking at that dlink magespawn, mmmm when you go to the configuration on it
<Symmetria> does it show you any v6 options
<Symmetria> because Im not seeing much on google about support for it
<magespawn> not that i could find
<Symmetria> going through its manual now
<trender> is this v6 gonna effect routers mainly ??
<Symmetria> hrm, I dont think so because its manual never mentions v6 :(
<Symmetria> trender this v6 will effect *everything* 
<Symmetria> here, let me show you
<trender> do we still use such old machinery ?
<magespawn> it does not allow it on my side of the router for sure
<Symmetria> try and ping leecher6.alstonnetworks.net 
<Symmetria> it wont let you ping that, or access it, or go near it, unless you have ipv6 enabled on your machine and ipv6 capable routing from your isp
<trender> ok let me test
<Symmetria> infact if you type ping leecher6.alstonnetworks.net it might tell you it cant even resolve, so try ping6 leecher6.alstonnetworks.net and you will see it will attempt to ping it using ipv6 
<Symmetria> if you have v6 support or your machine is teredo enabled (an auto translate mechanism) it MIGHT ping on teredo
<Symmetria> but it wont be native :)
<Kilos> Invalid confirmation string: 2b8a84b0947dd01e86b7b5e8c5b49215135aa644.
<Kilos> grrr
<trender> damn cant ping it
<trender> what the ****
<magespawn> cannot even find the ost
<Symmetria> trender *nod* thats because almost no south african providers support it yet even though there is stuff going v6 only already in the rest of the world
<trender> same here
<Kilos>   ping6 leecher6.alstonnetworks.net
<Kilos> connect: Network is unreachable
<Symmetria> watch:
<charl> is that server in europe somewhere? i get like a 16 ms ping
<Symmetria> ndrews-MacBook-Pro:~ aalston$ ping6 leecher6.alstonnetworks.net
<Symmetria> PING6(56=40+8+8 bytes) 2001:4200:5000:300:426c:8fff:fefe:fefe --> 2a01:300:666:4::2
<Symmetria> 16 bytes from 2a01:300:666:4::2, icmp_seq=0 hlim=46 time=211.495 ms
<Symmetria> 16 bytes from 2a01:300:666:4::2, icmp_seq=1 hlim=46 time=215.118 ms
<Symmetria> 16 bytes from 2a01:300:666:4::2, icmp_seq=2 hlim=46 time=211.443 ms
<Symmetria> ^C
<Symmetria> charl yeah it is 
<Symmetria> its in the UK :)
<charl> ah i see, that explains it
<charl> right next door :)
<Symmetria> charl but see, you can reach it, you have v6, us people in africa, our isps have done bugger all
<trender> so how do i get around this problem quickly ?
<Symmetria> www.tunnelbroker.net and get a v6 tunnel 
<Symmetria> it should explain on there how to set it up
<charl> quite frankly my cable isp has done nothing with it either
<Symmetria> but see now why we need support?
<charl> i have no native v6 at home
<Symmetria> charl aahh you tunneling it?
<charl> if i want any v6 whatsoever i need to tunnel
<charl> no, at work we have native v6
<trender> hrm...
<Symmetria> charl *nod* but the reality is, native v6 is accelerating, it has to, there is *NO* more v4 space in europe 
<trender> ok that makes sence
<Symmetria> its finished, gone, no more, all done 
<charl> yeah they are just dragging it out
<Symmetria> Asia has been outta v4 space for months already 
<charl> but the isps still each have their own pool
<Symmetria> the US is due to run out in september 
<Symmetria> charl but those pools are running low, very low
<charl> i'm sure
<Symmetria> you cant extend those forever 
<Symmetria> charl did you get that email to reply to? it shoulda arrived
<charl> although, considering most people are moving to ftth, i think ziggo's cable subscribers will become less
<charl> i suspect the ftth isps are already on v6
<charl> yup just got it
<charl> will reply in a sec
<trender> so v6 problem is actually on my isp ???
<Symmetria> trender yes 
<Kilos> Symmetria, do they chrage for the tunnel
<Symmetria> kilos no, not at the moment
<Kilos> so i just sign up there?
<Symmetria> kilos the thing is, if everyone is forced to start tunneling, sooner or later the tunnel providers are going to charge, because it will cost them money to run it
<Symmetria> yeah
<Kilos> whew
<trender> its kinda like the tunnel i have to allow my chinese girls to see blocked youtube
<Symmetria> Kilos did you subscribe to the list and throw some support for the policy? :)
<magespawn> is is expensive to run both?
<Kilos> i cant get in there
<Symmetria> kilos cant get in where? www.tunnelbroker.net?
<trender> damn annoying
<Kilos> Invalid confirmation string: 2b8a84b0947dd01e86b7b5e8c5b49215135aa644.
<Kilos> no that other page
<Symmetria> hrm, is that the confirmation it sent you back when you tried to subscribe?
<Symmetria> via email?
<trender> so basically when we get website errors it can be a v6 issue ??
<Kilos> where we must approve your stuff
<Symmetria> trender yes 
<Symmetria> Kilos, basically, you subscribe to the list and then post a message of support on it
<Kilos> they sent me one but thats the link that cant get in
<Symmetria> https://lists.afrinic.net/mailman/listinfo.cgi/rpd
<Symmetria> that page 
<Symmetria> you put your name and email address in there
<Symmetria> turn off digests I suggest
<Symmetria> and hit subscribe
<Symmetria> it should then send you a confirmation link
<trender> the site apprears gone but its really there we just dont get to see it cus we cannot resolve the ip
<Symmetria> double click on the link and it should subscribe you
<trender> appears
<trender> sucks
<trender> there are many ways of tunneling to fix this issue but thats still gonna get overloaded fast
<Kilos> where you turn off digests
<trender> essentially you using annother machines BW to tunnel right ??
<trender> something similar to a proxy ?
<Kilos> double click on what link??
<Kilos> i see rpd list run by list-admin at afrinic.net, ernest at afrinic.net
<Kilos> rpd administrative interface (requires authorization)
<Kilos> Overview of all afrinic.net mailing lists
<Kilos> and python and mail thing and a goat
<Symmetria> kilos umm digests should be off by default
<Symmetria> anyway
<Symmetria> so the moment you put your name and email in and hit subscribe
<Symmetria> and then just double click on the link the email sends back to you for confirmation
<Kilos> oh ok
<magespawn> you can also just reply to the confimation email
<trender> im just gonna start paying my isp 50% of the bill and see what happens :)
<Symmetria> yeah that also works :)
<Symmetria> magespawn you subscribed now?
<Kilos> it says i am subscribed
<Kilos> now how to get back to where we approve is another prob
<Kilos> sigh
<Symmetria> Kilos once you're subscribed
<Symmetria> you can email rpd@afrinic.net to post to the list
<Kilos> oh that sounds easier
<Symmetria> and if you put the policy name in the subject, you can say "I have been following this discussion on the website and on the digests, and I want to voice my support for it as I believe it is in the best interests of the African continent"
<Symmetria> or something to that effect
<Kilos> what i put in the mail?
<Symmetria> :) word it how you want, just name the policy in question
<Symmetria> AFPUB-2013-GEN-001-DRAFT-03
<trender> this is actually a monumental stuffup
<Kilos> is that the policy?
<Symmetria> thats the policy name
<Kilos> you put that in the subject line?
<trender> does this problem effect all our isps ???
<trender> or is it a case of choose mweb and forget about it ?
<Symmetria> kilos yeah
<Symmetria> you can put that in the subject line
<Symmetria> its just like any other email to any other mailing list
<Symmetria> I just suggest putting that int he subject line so people know which policy you are referring to
<Kilos> ok i see the discussion but no approve button
<Symmetria> trender ALL dsl isps in this country at the moment have this problem other than potentially IS who you could ask
<Symmetria> Kilos, there is no approve button, its all about the emails to the list
<Kilos> aha
<Symmetria> all the emails to the list are evaluated by the PDWG chairs 
<Symmetria> and they then declare consensus or lack thereof
<trender> interesting
<magespawn> Symmetria: yes
<magespawn> is there a deadline to voice approval Symmetria
<Kilos> ok mail sent
<Kilos> so 19 to go
<trender> i can send one email to make this problem go away
<Kilos> Symmetria, get all your gf's to mail as well man
<Kilos> of course its important we dont get left behing
<Kilos> behind
<trender> 100000 people could make a difference ???
<Symmetria> magspawn yeah, friday basically iirc
<Kilos> eek he said 20
<Symmetria> ;p Im not that much of a manwhore trender
<trender> no man you need to use bulk emails to create the right level of "fear"
<trender> hehe
<trender> yup it is kinda crap mabee just a small footer at the bottom of the email with a free coupon for viagra :)
<Kilos> you actually need support from all over africa
<Kilos> you got the contacts Symmetria use them
<trender> <Symmetria> you not the manwhore youre just pimping :)
<charl> mail sent
<charl> sorry got interrupted in the meantime
<Symmetria> Kilos Im working on support from elsewhere
<Symmetria> all over the place
<Kilos> i still dunno if my pc can do v6
<Kilos> good
<Symmetria> Ive had mails coming in from ke tz ng za uk 
<Kilos> magespawn, you know yet how to tell if pc is v6 capable?
<Symmetria> Thanks CHarl :) I got yours, awesomeness
<magespawn> not yet Kilos, but my laptop doe support it
<Kilos> mine must be there Symmetria 
<Kilos> isnt it something one should see in nm
<magespawn> Symmetria: is IPv6 software or hardware or both?
<Symmetria> magespawn it depends on the type of thing you're talking about
<Symmetria> in desktops servers etc its all software
<Symmetria> routers, if its a hardware router, the asics have to be able to process it
<Symmetria> kilos checking again, I hadnt seen it yet
<Symmetria> did you email it to rpd@afrinic.net?
<Symmetria> from the address you subscribed from?
<Kilos> ya from ms.kilos
<magespawn> I have 3 old laptops originally win xp now running a version of linux on each, was wondering about them/
<Symmetria> hrm hasnt arived yet kilos, did you get Charl's email to the list?
<Symmetria> magespawn theyw ill support it
<Symmetria> running linux
<Symmetria> if you configure an ipv6 address on them and they are all on the same lan you will be able to use ipv6 to talk between them for example
<Symmetria> just your v6 net wont work til your isp gets it right
<Kilos> Your mail to 'rpd' with the subject
<Kilos>     AFPUB-2013-GEN-001-DRAFT-03
<Kilos> Is being held until the list moderator can review it for approval.
<Symmetria> did it say WHY?
<Symmetria> thats odd
<Kilos> lemme read more
<Symmetria> magespawn, you can config a v6 address on each of them and if they on the same switch you will be able to ping each other if you wanna test it
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> The reason it is being held:
<Kilos>     Post by non-member to a members-only list
<Symmetria> aahh its saying your email address you posted from wasnt subscribed
<Symmetria> did you get a confirmation of subscription to the email address you subscribed from
<Kilos> but when i tried subscibing again it said i was subscribed
<Kilos> isnt this a confirm mail
<Kilos> 	confirm 2b8a84b0947dd01e86b7b5e8c5b49215135aa644
<Kilos> thats the subject
<Kilos> if i click the link in that mail i get
<Kilos> Invalid confirmation string: 2b8a84b0947dd01e86b7b5e8c5b49215135aa644.
<Kilos> on that site page
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> still no message from charl in the list
<Kilos> oh wait i got an idea
<Kilos> seniding mail from msdomdonner
<Kilos> sending
<Kilos> need to change default
<charl> lol that username
<Symmetria> :) Thats Greg 
<Kilos> lets see now
<magespawn> Symmetria: think i sent mine through twice
<Kilos> i got one from them showing 
<Kilos>    1. Re: Re: PDP discussions (Charl van Niekerk)
<Kilos>    2. Re: Re: PDP discussions (Badru Ntege)
<Kilos>    3. Re: Re: PDP discussions (Greg Eames)
<Kilos>    4. Re: Re: PDP discussions (Badru Ntege)
<Kilos>    5. Re: Re: PDP discussions (Andrew Alston)
<Kilos> is that good or bad
<Kilos> what a job
<trender> yells bells
<Kilos> i see you and charl there magespawn 
<Symmetria> Its going well :) Magespawn no problem on that 
<Kilos> still nothing from me Symmetria ?
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> home time for me, later all
<HawkiesZA> Cheers magespawn 
<Kilos> cheers magespawn 
<Symmetria> kilos it showed up
<Symmetria> :)
<Symmetria> thanks mate 
<Kilos> msdomdonner one?
<Symmetria> Miles <ms.kilos@gmail.com>
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i gave up with that one and did msdomdonner
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you okes need to simplify stuff there
<Symmetria> lol you should be seeing emails coming off the list pretty quickly at the moment
<Symmetria> like the email I sent to badru
<Symmetria> telling him basically he was on crack
<Symmetria> universities limiting the number of bring your own devices per individual....
<Symmetria> what drugs is the dude on
<Kilos> i ticked i dont wanna see all the daily mails
<Symmetria> aahh yeah then it will send you digests
<Kilos> no i unticked it
<Kilos> too many mails hurt my head
<HawkiesZA> I'm off as well. Cheers ya'll
<Symmetria> will be back from my hotel in a bit
<Kilos> wow we still at 40
<Kilos> yo Steve7h3Ripper 
<Steve7h3Ripper> sup Kilos
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za Steve7h3Ripper you been here before?
<Steve7h3Ripper> no first time here
<Kilos> good any linux/ubuntu help you can ask for here
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> uncle Kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn good ty and you?
<nlsthzn> I am OK thanks... quiet around here...
<Kilos> been busy today
<Kilos> Symmetria, had us mail some thing
<Kilos> what a job to setup mail
<Kilos> hi Cantide JoTraGo 
<Cantide> hello :)
 * nlsthzn is in the middle of reactor start-up ... it is almost exciting... only fell asleep twice thus far...
<Kilos> whew
<nlsthzn> yup...
<Kilos> nlsthzn, you here
<Kilos> ?
<nlsthzn> in spirit
<nlsthzn> out of my mind, back in 5 minutes
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no man i need more than that
<Kilos> ok
<nlsthzn> how can I be of assistance?
 * nlsthzn was playing with Ubuntu 12.04, adding the latest Cinnamon... works and looks really good...
<Kilos> i just got used to unity
<Kilos> not bad in 12.04
<nlsthzn> I like unity... and if it worked like it should I would not change it ... but it never does for me :/
<Kilos> superfly, sorry to bug you, what was it i had to install that time to get ssh working
<Kilos> mine works ok
<Kilos> you guys do funny things
<Cantide> i'm used to unity now
<Kilos> the later are bit too full of eye candy for me but 12.04 is fin
<nlsthzn> ... oh and Nemo is getting epic.... but I think I already said so some time ago :p
<Kilos> tumbleweed, you got 2 mins?
<Kilos> just an answer im looking for
<tumbleweed> Kilos: yeah?
<Kilos> does ibid install a server
<Kilos> could actually see it from a browser with factoid and messgae buttons tumbleweed 
 * nlsthzn could too :p
<Kilos> ya
<tumbleweed> Kilos: it's a server, yes
<tumbleweed> well, it contains a webserver, yes
<tumbleweed> there's not much to see on the webserver, though
<Kilos> great ty tumbleweed 
<tumbleweed> e.g. http://maaz.mene.za.net/
<nlsthzn> does it need to have this?
<tumbleweed> no
 * nlsthzn isn't paranoid but they are watching me >.>
<Kilos> better to just use maaz then nlsthzn 
<Kilos> for you anyway
 * nlsthzn is a bot so don't need one :p
<Kilos> hehe
 * nlsthzn goes and makes himself useful @ work ... catch you all later... have a good evening and all :)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<smile4ever> see ya tomorrow :)
<Symmetria> lol charl got a reply from Nii, but I'd advise him to ignore it 
<trender> morning
<trender> Symmetria you there ???
<trender> anybody alive ??
<trender> anybody know anything about wifi ?
<trender> help!
<superfly> trender: what's up?
<trender> yo
<trender> superfly you still there ?
<superfly> only just...
<superfly> what's up?
<trender> just a wifi question
<trender>  hypothetically if im aiming a yagi OO+++++ at a dipole | and my recieve strength is ok do i need to ballance/lower the TX power  or attenuate my transmit power by the yagi/dipole gain factor to avoid swamping the wifi router to compensate for the directivity gain the yagi will have relative to the RX power ?? *** lets asume im just conecting to a distant open hotspot ***
<trender> or is it ajust a moenie worrie scenario ??
<superfly> trender: I'm afraid I have no idea.
<superfly> trender: are you trying to connect to a WUG?
<trender> no no
<trender> just mulling something over right now
<trender> was just wondering if wifi is like self compensating to this scenrio
<superfly> trender: you might want to try asking the WUG guys, they'll be able to tell you all sorts of things you need to know
<trender> scenario
<trender> how/where do i find these okes ?
<superfly> depends on your area, where are you based?
<trender> durban
<trender> my power dipped am i still here ?
<trender> ....
<trender> !ping
<trender> maaz: hello
 * Maaz waves to trender
<trender> ok...
<trender> maaz: ping
<Maaz> trender: pong
<trender> :|
<trender> stupid bot
<superfly> trender: sorry, about to head off to bed, was busy with some other stuff
<superfly> trender: uh, I think there's a durban WUG
<superfly> Maaz: google for durban wug
<Maaz> superfly: "Main Page - WugWiki - Wug.za.net" http://www.wug.za.net/wiki/ :: "www.wug.za.net :: Wireless User Groups South Africa" http://www.wug.za.net/ :: "www.wug.za.net :: Wireless User Groups :: Wugnet :: Registration" http://www.wug.za.net/register.php :: "South African wireless community networks - Wikipedia, the free ..."
<Maaz> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_African_wireless_community_networks :: "Durban Wireless (durbanwireless) on Twitter" https…
<trender> ok i will try find out
<trender> i have a feeling wifi is self compensating and very forgiving
<trender> my other box sits right on top of the wifi router so i think is much of a no brainer
<trender> simpler then i figured
<trender> cheers mate im also headed that way
#ubuntu-za 2013-06-27
<Kilos> morning all and sundry
<Kilos> eish Symmetria is all that mail about not wanting to go ipv6 or what?
<Kilos> morning Spaceghost 
<Kilos> booo
<Spaceghost> Hello Kilos.
<Spaceghost> I am not going to say good morning because it is not here yet :P.
<Kilos> hahaha where are you?
<Spaceghost> Uruguay.
<Kilos> whew
<Symmetria> morning
<Symmetria> lol kilos you been reading the mails on that mailnig list?
<Symmetria> some of them are entertaining ;p
<Kilos> ya but takes forever man
<Kilos> is it all about not wanting to go ipv6 or is there more involved
<Kilos> like costs
<Symmetria> kilos heh, there is a lot more to it than that
<Symmetria> firstly, afrinic hasnt run their financial models and doesnt know how to so they are being idiots 
<Symmetria> secondly, there are the geo-political and racial issues 
<Symmetria> thirdly, there is the issue that the proposal originated out of south africa and we already have space, and there are idiots who believe that south africa will end up with even more ipv4 space while the rest of the continent gets screwed, which is completely inaccurate since its the rest of the continent not south africa that will get the space under this
<Symmetria> and forth, there are certain forces in AfriNIC who are hell bent on opposing anything I specifically do or stand for, because they arent happy with the fact that I called them out on their shocking non-existant corporate governance issues
<Symmetria> so you're dealing with a very political issue :) 
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> good luck
<Symmetria> lol, afrinic is always deeply political, there are 2 many factions, and its very? african? in that sense, the west africans and the east africans and the southern africans and the northern africans do not exactly see eye to eye
<Symmetria> they all want total control 
<Symmetria> then add to the fact that the anglosaxan countries and the frankaphone countries never agree on anything just like the french and the english in the UK dont agree on anything
<Kilos> typical
<Symmetria> heh the language and culture divide between english and french in africa is vast and almost unbridgeable 
<Kilos> power gone wbb
<HawkiesZA> Morning!
 * HawkiesZA basks in the sound of crickets
<magespawn> good morning all
<Symmetria> morning 
<magespawn> afrinic almost sounds more trouble than its worth
<Symmetria> magespawn sadly, without a functional afrinic, the internet in africa stops growing period
<Symmetria> as completely broken as they are, they are still a critical part of the internet infrastructure in africa 
<Symmetria> and if they get any more broken, every single person using the internet will feel the effects
<Symmetria> so *someone* has to try and stop the rot
<magespawn> from the discussion above, it is amazing any6hing has been done at all
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> HawkiesZA, too
<magespawn> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<HawkiesZA> Morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<magespawn> hi Vince-0 HawkiesZA 
<HawkiesZA> Howdy magespawn 
<Vince-0> haai
<Vince-0> another kak day in paradise
<Kilos> haha new word for me undecillion 
<Kilos> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/internet/51895-ipv6-is-sa-ready.html
<Kilos> 36 zeroes
<Kilos> hey magespawn http://test-ipv6.co.za/
<magespawn> ty Kilos 
<Kilos> seems like my setup can do it
<Kilos> so does one leave things as they are atm or follow the links to enable ipv6?
<Kilos> http://codeghar.wordpress.com/2012/08/03/ipv6-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<magespawn> i think is largely a top down thing Kilos, it won't help you to do it if your isp is not
<Kilos> i see that oke uses vim. why not gedit or nano?
<Kilos> oh ya 8ta is ipv4 if im not misteken
<magespawn> each to his own Kilos some say vim is more powerful
<ThatGraemeGuy> none of our ISPs are providing ipv6 yet
<magespawn> good day ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<magespawn> apprently IS has the capacity
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm sure they all have equipment thats capable
<ThatGraemeGuy> most people at home don't
<superfly> morning ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'ello
<superfly> yes, Telkom's current system (IPC or whatever it's called) doesn't support IPv6
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, what equipment
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: nano is the beetle to vim's Ferrari ;-)
<Kilos> oh my
<superfly> that's one of the reasons that ISP's are pushing to move to BitConnect (or whatever it's called)
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: adsl routers for one
<Kilos> i like nano
<Kilos> i dont have a router, i wonder if my 3g modem can do it
<ThatGraemeGuy> doesn't really matter, if the isp isn't doing it, then it makes no difference
<Kilos> oh so there is no way of checking even
<Kilos> hmm...
<Vince-0> So I'm legally spoofing international number presentation to ZA callee's today - 
<Vince-0> wtf
<Kilos> Vince-0, whats spoofing?
<Kilos> Maaz, define spoofing
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know about spoofing. Maybe you meant Spooling?
<Kilos> QA, define spoofing
<QA> Kilos: 45 Moby Thesaurus words for "spoofing": bamboozlement, befooling, bluffing, calculated deception, circumvention, conning, deceiving, deception, deceptiveness, defrauding, delusion, delusiveness, dupery, enmeshment, ensnarement, entanglement, entrapment, fallaciousness, fallacy, falseness, flimflam, flimflammery, fond illusion, fooling, hallucination, hoodwinking, illusion, kidding, mirage, outwitting, overreaching, phantasm, putting on, …
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<Vince-0> bamboozlement indeed
<Kilos> hehe
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<Vince-0> calculated deception even 
<psyatw> hi Vince-0
<Vince-0> ha
<Vince-0> hay
<magespawn> Kilos: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spoof
<Kilos> ty magespawn 
<Kilos> oh my naughty Vince-0 
<Vince-0> I'm told its legitimate - just doing my job
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> i have always thought there is a difference between legit and legal
<Vince-0> there is!
<magespawn> Maaz tell trender http://mashable.com/2013/06/26/better-wifi-signal/
<Maaz> magespawn: Okay, I'll tell trender on freenode
<Kilos> yo smile4ever you early
<smile4ever> Yes I am Kilos :D
<smile4ever> Working on Wikipedia :D
<Kilos> good man
<smile4ever> I'm updating version numbers
<smile4ever> and fixing some small and big problems
<Kilos> keep up the good work
<smile4ever> :)
<smile4ever> What are you doing?
<Kilos> very little
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> hi henkj you been quiet
<smile4ever> Kilos: you don't have a router, have you?
<Kilos> nope 3g modem
<charl> hi smile4ever 
<charl> how's it going
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<smile4ever> Kilos: I see :) I have some trouble with my router
<smile4ever> Wifi gets disabled randomly
<Kilos> eish
<henkj> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> only wifi i have is the free 10g data they gave me
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<charl> wow it turned into a busy thread on the afrinic list
<Kilos> yeah too many mails
<Kilos> i wish they would hurry and dewcide on something so i can unsubscribe
<Kilos> decide
<charl> lol
<charl> smile4ever: how are they doing with ipv6 rollout in belgium? in the netherlands it's going very slowly
<smile4ever> charl: I can't see any progress
<smile4ever> Still using IPv4
<charl> at work i have native ipv6 but at home nothing
<charl> unless i tunnel of course but i'm on ziggo
<charl> i am growing increasingly dissatistfied with ziggo's high prices, they need to increase the bandwidth limit on their standard package
<charl> ah i see Symmetria just posted a nice summary
<Symmetria> charl lol, you got a response from Nii but I would suggest you dont respond 
<charl> lemme see...
<charl> sorry haven't followed properly
<charl> oh that one, yeah, i didn't understand the response
<charl> what did population have to do with it
<Symmetria> heh, he's arguing about the multipler that is applied to staff and students
<Symmetria> and doesnt believe its a good justification for assigning space
<Symmetria> he's wrong ;p ignore him
<charl> ok :)
<Kilos> eish another 6 months of all these mails
<charl> the idea of making money from selling IP addresses concerns me
<charl> IP addresses are supposed to be a public resource, not to be sold and used as a source of money
<charl> they should be handed out on basis of merit
<charl> not on the basis of who can afford them
<charl> but ok, that's an entirely separate discussion
<charl> hi trender 
 * trender slaps Kilos around a bit with a large trout
<charl> seriously, a trout slap?
<trender> yo charl howdee
<trender> it was a slip of the hand man
<charl> you get banned instantly on some channels for that
<charl> lol
<trender> hehe
<charl> disable that mirc alias :P
<Kilos> hmm...
<trender> clicked miss
<trender> so whats hapnin man
<Kilos> no changes 
<trender> i see telkoms booting me
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> everyone is having trouble with hellkom at the moment
<charl> i have family in s.africa that has the same problem
<trender> its rain this end so i hope thats not getting in the wiring
<trender> at the moment as in this very instant ??
<trender> last 20 mins was down
<charl> dunno they have been messing around for months now
<charl> since that seacom crash everything has been a mess
<charl> bah
 * trender lights cigar...blerg!! out of smokes
<Kilos> since before it actually
<Kilos> but 8ta bearable at least
<Kilos> was bad but theyve jacked it up a bit
<trender> charl know anything about wifi yagi's ?
<charl> nope
<charl> never did much with wifi
<charl> more interested in waifu :P
<trender> i was wondering if i need to worry about impedance matching or just slap a yagi on the end of my wifi card and play
<trender> is that some kind of sushi ?
<trender> *coff*
<charl> lol
<tonberryE352> a yagi for wifi?
<Kerbero> trender, the yagi's for wifi normally has less gain than grids
<Kerbero> if you bought an antenna the matching should have already been taken care of by the manufacturer
<magespawn> okay well that was fun
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: There isn't a pot on
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<charl> Maaz: you're not a good maid
<Maaz> charl: Huh?
<charl> wb magespawn 
<charl> there is a pot on now
<magespawn> ty charl 
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<magespawn> or not
<magespawn>  lol
<Maaz> magespawn: Done
<charl> Maaz: where did you get your name from
<Maaz> charl: Sorry...
<charl> sounds a bit like the river
<charl> except that ends with an s
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and magespawn!
<trender> sounds a bit like an african drink that puts hair on yer chest
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> the maas river has extremely dirty water in it
<charl> this filthy muddy water
<trender> maas makes perfect cottage cheese at an exceptional price
<trender> kerbero
<magespawn> Maaz coffee
<Maaz> magespawn: coffee is liquid code
<trender> brb
<N8Wulf> good afternoon
<superfly> hi N8Wulf
<N8Wulf> Any of you Gents have ideas as to how I can start the DE manually on a Server if and when I need it?
<superfly> startx
<superfly> but I don't see why you'd want a GUI on a server
<N8Wulf> long story...
<N8Wulf> I installed LXDE... but obviously it automatically starts on BootUp
<magespawn> is freenode underattack again?
<magespawn> Maaz hello
<Maaz> Sup magespawn
<charl> magespawn: why?
<magespawn> well at least that got through
<Kilos> hehe wassup magespawn 
<magespawn> adsl just went haywire
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: There isn't a pot on
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> im watching the falling skies
<Kilos> so miss lots here
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> mage seems to have probs
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<magespawn> bbl
<Squirm> woop
<Squirm> just bought an autopilot for the quadcopter
<tonberryE352> now mount a wifi webcam on it
<tonberryE352> security bot
<Squirm> indeed
<Squirm> probably mount my Pi
<Squirm> it's not actually my quadcopter. the guy who owns it has bought a GoPro Hero3 Black - built in WiFi
<Squirm> but the autopilot I can use for my plane
<tonberryE352> nice
<Squirm> and it's OpenSource :P
<trender> kerbero dude you around ??
<Kerbero> sort of
<trender> whats the news man ?
<trender> kilos said you had something ?
<trender> where you gonna shed some light on wifi ?
<Kilos> <Kerbero> trender, the yagi's for wifi normally has less gain than grids
<Kilos> <Kerbero> if you bought an antenna the matching should have already been taken care of by the manufacturer
<Kilos> thats what he said
<Kilos> making me work man
<trender> ok cool thats good news as i expected
<Kilos> you 2 eyed peeps scroll back easier
<trender> nah i got people on my case all day man
<Kilos> but you all lazy
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> just ragging
<trender>  im gonna dissapear for half an hour
<trender> need to run while the wheather permits
<magedroid> afternoon aga8n
<magedroid> again even
<Kilos> eish you struggling magedroid ?
<magedroid> looks like something happening on the adsl
<magedroid> yup mweb international browsing is down dut to 'multiple link failures'
<Kilos> oh my
<magedroid> and if it is multiple link failures then other isp's are also going to be affected
<Kilos> ai!
<magedroid> ai is right, some ship were it shouldn't be or something
<Kilos> yeah them undersea fibres
<Squirm> I'm excited now
<Vince-0> I switched to OpenWeb from MWeb and never looked back - MWeb even called me to try change my mind
<Vince-0> got Axxess DSL at work with no problems
<Squirm> except I have to keep my excitement subdued for another ~3weeks
<Squirm> :/
<magedroid> Vince-0 this is the only problem i have had with mweb, all the other services run great
<magedroid> how does OpenWeb compare on price?
<Vince-0> I got their silver uncapped 4mbit on special at the time (with two conncurrent logins) at about R80 cheaper than MWeb
<Vince-0> check their site for current "silver" grade pricing
<Vince-0> their 4mb is now R599 - bit more than MWeb but it's semi-unshaped
<Vince-0> so depends on your requirements
<magedroid> not even sure if my exchange will do 4mb, will check it out, ty
<Vince-0> openwebs got an "ivory" special on 4mbit now for R382
<Vince-0> that's unshaped after hours
<magedroid> is that line and usage inclusive?
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't think openweb do lines
<magedroid> i will check it out
<Kilos> magedroid, fonr them so long and complain man
<Kilos> fone
<Vince-0> magedroid, that's ISP account only - didn't check their bundles
<magedroid> Kilos it is home time, later all
<Kilos> later magedroid 
<trender> yo kilos
<Kilos> yo trender 
<trender> can you see me ahoy!
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> you also having probs
<trender> check the other box man
<trender> no im done
<trender> i have to fix vista now over the phone
<Kilos> lol
<trender> i rather just sell a new machine outright
<trender> sorry sir you need a new machine vista is broken
<trender> ou check the chat window
<Kilos> best cure for vista is to format and install ubuntu
<trender> well win7 actually
<trender> nobody wants ths the learning curve
<trender> nobody wants the the learning curve
<Kilos> ill teach you
<Kilos> hehe
<trender> people need to work man
<Kilos> hmm...
<trender> maaz: ping
<Maaz> trender: pong
<Langjan> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi there Langjan howsit
<Kilos> oom langjan
<Langjan> Goed dankie seuntjie
<Langjan> en met jou
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> wek gaan maar nog aan dankie
<Kilos> ek
<smile4ever> :D
<smile4ever> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speciaal:Bijdragen/SmileBot
<smile4ever> Fully automatic :)
<Kilos> kry net koud hier bo
<smile4ever> Kilos: hug! :)
<Kilos> hi smai
<Kilos> smile4ever, 
<Langjan> mooi so, hier ook voor die wind, lekker warm vandag op Warmbad 
<smile4ever> Langjan: hoe gaan dit met jou? :p
<Kilos> het jy al jou ubuntu probleme uitgesorteer oom Langjan 
<Langjan> Min of meer dankie kilos, ek loop nou lekker op 12.04 maar my kameratjie werk nog steeds nie
<Kilos> camera vit skype?
<Kilos> ek is ook op 12.04
<Kilos> baie stabiel
<Kilos> vir
<Langjan> Hi smile4ever, dit gaan goed dankie en met jou?
<Langjan> Ja die kamera werk op cheese maar nie op skype nie
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Kilos> i wonder what the webcam can be with skype
<Langjan> Laas toe ek op 12.04 was het die stelsel hom outomaties opgetel...
<Kilos> i dont even know who ask
<Kilos> waar plug jy die ding in?
<Kilos> usb?
<Langjan> dis nie die ergste nie, ek oorleef
<Langjan> hy het 'n ronde proppie
<Kilos> daar moet n oplossing wees
<Kilos> waar prop die ronde proppie in?
<nlsthzn> alo uncle Kilos and all...
<Kilos> ek weet niks van die goed nie
<Langjan> nee ek lieg, dis 'n usb
<Kilos> en as jy dit in n ander gat sit
<Langjan> jammer, het gou weer gekyk, het al vergeet jy weet mos die oumens siekte
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> wel as hy op cheese werk sal die gat seker reg wes? 
<Langjan> wees
<Kilos> het jy al skype afgehaal en terug gest
<Kilos> nlsthzn, what in the skype install makes it see the webcam
<Langjan> ek glo nie, nie op die huidige os nie
<nlsthzn> dunno, never used Skype... but if the webcam works in Cheese it means it *should* work with any app (the drivers are available and working)
<Kilos> i dunno who skypes here with ubuntu
<Kilos> maybe try sudo aptitude reinstall skype oom Langjan 
<Langjan> as i said, the previous 12.04 install picked it up automatically
 * nlsthzn only installed Ubuntu yet again this morning so will have to go and play around with Skype and webcams to know (and that only going to happen in two days when I stop working night shift)
<Kilos> you have aptitude installed hey
<Langjan> ok lets do it
<Langjan> it says aptitude command not found
<Kilos> have you installed aptitude
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Langjan> OK will do thks
<Kilos> have the webcam in i think
<Langjan> installing aptitude
<Kilos> then sudo apt-get update
<Langjan> done
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall skype skype-bin
<superfly> skype works fine on my netbook
<Langjan> ok
<superfly> using the built-in webcam
<Kilos> this is weird superfly he says it worked before
<superfly> Kilos: aptitude is currently broken on 64-bit systems, I recommend sticking to apt-get for the moment
<Kilos> he went 13.04 i think then installed 12.04 again
 * superfly goes for supper
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<Kilos> Langjan, you on 64bit?
<Langjan> no 32
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> you have done your upgrades Langjan ?
<Langjan> Went to 13.10 and then back to 12.04
<Langjan> yes kilos
<Kilos> well check that anyway
<Kilos> aptitude works much better for me
<Langjan> do you mean run sudo apt-get upgrade? 
<Kilos> with aptitude not apt-get
<Symmetria> :) I just got myself a gopro hero 3 black for when I go snorkelling in kenya week after next
<Langjan> so do I now always have to run aptitude instead of sudo apt-get?
<Kilos> Symmetria, sort them out so i can stop getting all those mails
<Kilos> no its by choice Langjan 
<Kilos> but i find aptitude does more
<Kilos> and explains things better for me
<Kilos> like it gives choices on fixing things
<Kilos> and removes what isnt necessary
<nlsthzn> Symmetria:gopro's are awesome
<nlsthzn> got my wife the gopro2 then a week after the 3 announced >.<
<nlsthzn> she uses it when diving :)_
<Symmetria> kilos lol, give it a week and a half and in the mean time you can write a rule that just bins it :)
<Langjan> ok its installed and reinstalled skype but nothing yet, gotta go for now, will chat again later kilos, many thanks
<Symmetria> yeah I got the hero 3 black 
<Kilos> ok Langjan 
<Kilos> na Symmetria i read some then delete anyway
<Symmetria> heh finding the discussions interesting?
<Symmetria> lol I havent been pulling my punches on that list
<Symmetria> Badru is an idiot, sadly he's also the chairman of the board 
<Kilos> maddening
<Symmetria> and I have bitchslapped him 6 ways from sunday for being a moron
<Symmetria> lol they dont know how to handle me in afrinic, because culturally, in africa, people dont tend to stand up and say things bluntly
<Symmetria> its always with loads of subtely and implications and innuendo 
<Symmetria> where as me, I say it like i see it, and if you're being a moron, well, I aint gonna leave doubts that I think that
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> which is OK and all but sometimes you can get more done with a little it of tact ;)
<Symmetria> kilos lol, look at what I said to badru earlier on skype when he accused me of personally attacking him and his integrity
<Symmetria> [2013/06/27 5:42:08 PM] Badru Ntege: i think we do not seem to understand each other
<Symmetria> [2013/06/27 5:42:41 PM] Andrew Alston: you're damn right if you think I attacked you personally on that list or questioned your integrity, believe me badru, if I wished to do either, it would be *crystal* clear
<Symmetria> [2013/06/27 5:43:05 PM] Andrew Alston: one thing you should know about me, I don't mince my words, and I stand by what I say, and if anything looks subtle, you're probably reading it wrong
<Symmetria> [2013/06/27 5:43:43 PM] Andrew Alston: in the same way I stand by every word and every question I raised with Maye Diop
<Symmetria> nlshzn trust me, that afrinic debate is long past the point where tact is going to help
<nlsthzn> k :)
<Symmetria> lol I think the time for tact ended when I openly questioned someone if the reason they were being obstructive was because of racial or geo-political bias ;p
<Kilos> is that all about going to ipv6
<Symmetria> I think at that point, it was like a grenade going off, the one hard and fast rule in africa is, you dont even GO there, no matter how true it is, its just 2 sensitive
<Symmetria> ;p
<Symmetria> kilos lol, its about the remaining ipv4 space and going to ipv6
<Kilos> is ipv4 gonna drop away completely
<Kilos> or will the space made spare by peeps going ipv6 then be made spare
<Symmetria> heh nah v4 is gonna disappear in the next coupla years, its just a question of timing
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> so its a matter og moving ahead or losing out completely
<Kilos> of
<Kilos> then crying about it again
<Symmetria> basically yes 
<Kilos> i wonder what za is planning
<Kilos> wb nlsthzn  with you hand crafted client
<Kilos> you should add nlsthznAW when at work so we know
<nlsthzn_slave> like that?
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> you at work now??
<nlsthzn_slave> yup
<nlsthzn_slave> two more nights :'(|
<Kilos> ok slave we gotcha
<nlsthzn_slave> :p
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> dont chnage it too much man then ill end up welcoming you everytime
<Kilos> change
<Kilos> like a noob
<wage_slave_bob> :)
<Symmetria> hrm does anyone know of any very good perl programmers who contract out
<Symmetria> and are looking for a coupla weeks work
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<psychicist> hi Symmetria 
<Symmetria> lo psychicist
<trender> yo
<trender> anybody home ?
<Kilos> yo
<trender> wating...
<trender> waiting..
<Vince-0> haai
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> notes for tonight : https://docs.google.com/document/d/1phcVdIqPBvN1xIhBGATNs8UXJBJORYhTsQeRQWlN0_E/edit#
<Vince-0> brb
<Kilos> inetpro, is jy darem tuis?
<Kilos> hehe
<smile4ever> bye
<psychicist> bye smile4ever 
<smile4ever> slaapwel :)
<Kilos> night smile4ever 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<not_found> http://shop-download.linupfront.de/cc/lxes-en-manual-cc.pdf
<nlsthzn> I take it this http://linux-studies.za.net/wiki/Main_Page has died out a bit
<Squirm> what the hell
<Squirm> "Richard Van Rooyen grabbed a mega win on Slotomania Slot Machines."
<Squirm> see that on my Facebook
<Squirm> about an Hour ago
<Squirm> ...he committed suicide 2 years ago
<nlsthzn> :/
#ubuntu-za 2013-06-28
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi superfly mazal and others
<Kilos> and HawkiesZA 
<Kilos> i mailed 8ta again and asked what upgrading they are doing here
<Kilos> ill show the reply
<HawkiesZA> Morning Kilos 
<superfly> ohi
<Kilos> Per description of problem that indicates a reference to previous incident 3382229, site has been upgraded, but there is iub limitation found on site (12mb). Site needs iub upgrade. 
<Kilos>  
<Kilos> Hack solution. Pending 30meg upgrade
<Kilos> what does that mean
<Kilos> whats an iub
<superfly> haven't a clue
<superfly> but it sounds like the site doesn't have a big enough connection
<HawkiesZA> Wikipedia is insanely helpful
<HawkiesZA> "The IUB interface between BTS and RNC in UMTS"
<HawkiesZA> Wat
<Kilos> hehe
<tonberryE352> some engineer somewhere is giggling now
<Kilos> so its the supply to the site that needs upgrading
<Kilos> and what do they mean by "Hack solution. Pending 30meg upgrade"
<mazal> More oom Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz, define BTS
<Maaz> Kilos: BTS Base Transceiver Station entities (BCF, BS, GSM, GPRS, UMTS, mobile-systems) , BTS Bug Tracking System
<superfly> Maaz: define IUB
<Maaz> superfly: I don't know about IUB. Maybe you meant Bub, Cub, Dub, Fub, Hub, Jub, Nub, pub, Rub, sub, Tub, IUD, cub, dub, hub, nub, rub, tub, uub, iud, ib, iu, fub, iab, imb, idb, iup, iur, iuk or iut?
<superfly> Maaz: IUB is the interface between BTS and RNC in UMTS
<Maaz> superfly: One learns a new thing every day
<superfly> Maaz: IUB
<Maaz> superfly: IUB is the interface between BTS and RNC in UMTS
<Kilos> Maaz, define RNC
<Maaz> Kilos: RNC Radio Network Controller (mobile-systems, UMTS)
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> thanks for the help guys
<superfly> There, now we don't have to worry anymore about what IUB is. Maaz will tell us.
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<HawkiesZA> Ok, so from what I can tell
<HawkiesZA> The RNC controls the BTS
<HawkiesZA> Mobile devices talk to the BTS
<HawkiesZA> And IUB is the interface between RNC and BTS
<HawkiesZA> i.e. it's how the controller talks to the thing that talks to your device
<HawkiesZA> That make sense?
<Kilos> yea to me anyway
<Kilos> now
<Kilos> is the upgrade needed a hardware one like better cabling of what do they mean by hack solution
<HawkiesZA> It could be a hardware upgrade. It could also be a firmware upgrade
<Kilos> to me it seems like firmware because how does one hack hardware
<HawkiesZA> Duct tape
<HawkiesZA> Lots of it
<Kilos> maybe changing old cables underground to fibre is what their eventual aim is
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> i think its all the duct tape thats caused the prob
<Kilos> bad joints etc
<Kilos> not soldered
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> probably a stupid question but i know next to nothing about perl
<Symmetria> why am I getting this every time I execute perl:
<Symmetria> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<Symmetria> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<Symmetria> 	LANGUAGE = "en_ZA:en",
<Symmetria> 	LC_ALL = (unset),
<Symmetria> 	LC_CTYPE = "UTF-8",
<Symmetria> 	LANG = "en_ZA.UTF-8"
<Symmetria>     are supported and installed on your system.
<Symmetria> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
<Symmetria> and how do I fix it :)
<Symmetria> its annoying as hell
<Kilos> what is you keyboard settings
<Kilos> english - usa
<Symmetria> its english south africa I think 
<Kilos> s/you/your
<Symmetria> its a server box 
<Kilos> try the usa
<Kilos> some guys have had probs using english-za
<Symmetria> how do I change it :)
<Kilos> i dunno where to find settings without a gui
<Kilos> there must be a command way to change
<Kilos> always use english-usa when installing
<Kilos> youll have to wait for one of the clever guys to help or google
<HawkiesZA> sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration ? 
<HawkiesZA> exclude the "?" in command line
<Kilos> hi psyatw zeref 
<psyatw> hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi zeref
<charl> good morning
<psyatw> hoi charl
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<psyatw> hello magespawn
<charl> hi psyatw 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<zeref> hi psyatw, charl 
<Kilos> ohi magespawn 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<charl> hi magespawn 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz, larger
<Maaz> inna bucket for you Kilos
<Kilos> lets hope magespawn dont have connection probs today again
<charl> lol
<charl> a bucket
<Kilos> lol
<charl> Kilos: are you going to be drinking your coffee like a horse? :)
<Kilos> man its dry in the tvl in winter
<Kilos> we dont get rain like the coastal peeps
<charl> oh yeah, i remember it, the dead grass
<Kilos> yeah
<charl> i saw them spraying water here a few weeks ago, grass was also dying
<charl> but now it's rainy again
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<magespawn> good morning all
<Kilos> only evergreens not dead here
<charl> at the moment it's like 12 degrees here, that's quite cold for summer weather
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Okay :-)
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: There isn't a pot on
<magespawn> Maaz large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you magespawn
<charl> lol a beer mug
<magespawn> woho
<magespawn> looks like mweb has sorted it 
<charl> sounds good, and telkom? they still in trouble?
<Kilos> yay
<charl> i think i am going to advise my family in .za to move to mweb away from telkom
<magespawn> wonderfully english there
<charl> ??
<Kilos> mweb works through telkom
<magespawn> Vince-0: was saying he thinks OpenWeb is better
<charl> hmmm, what a mess
<Kilos> cheapest offers i think
<magespawn> everyone works last mile through telkom, they own the hardware
<charl> about 10 years ago i used to work at service agents of mweb
<charl> the way that company does business... i don't want to comment
<charl> they screwed us around a lot
<Kilos> hi N8Wulf 
<N8Wulf> hi Kilos
<charl> hi N8Wulf 
<N8Wulf> hey charl
<magespawn> hi N8Wulf 
<N8Wulf> lol... Hey All
<charl> bbl i need to get some work done
<N8Wulf> Important topic or may I butt in?
<magespawn> go ahead N8Wulf 
<Kilos> talk N8Wulf 
<Kilos> what you broke now?
<N8Wulf> the Server 12.04.2 AMD64 iso, do you guys know off issues with burning to Install media?
<Kilos> hehe
<N8Wulf> I checked Checksum onmy ISO
<Vince-0> magespawn, yes indeed!
<Kilos> N8Wulf, use k3b
<zeref> N8Wulf: I had no problems
<Vince-0> it seems MWeb's fail-over from SEACOM issues sux
<N8Wulf> I used k3b
<N8Wulf> I used unetbootin to 2 Flashdrives
<magespawn> no but i have never used the amd64
<Kilos> oh my
<N8Wulf> I tried on different USB ports
<zeref> I used unetbootin on flashdrive
<N8Wulf> I tried different PCs even
<zeref> or you could get an earlier version of the server and try that?
<N8Wulf> but the install starts loading from the USb, then just after KB selection it gives error msg that I must check my CD Rom (install media
<Kilos> arent the sticks booting?
<N8Wulf> sticks boot yes
<Kilos> and then?
<N8Wulf> but the install starts loading from the USb, then just after KB selection it gives error msg that I must check my CD Rom (install media
<Kilos> unetbootin worked here
<Kilos> oh wait
<N8Wulf> on that ISO?
<Kilos> i burned to dvd
<Kilos> yip 12.04.2
<N8Wulf> i tried writing to a DVD with k3b at 4x write speed also
<Kilos> but not amd64 either
<N8Wulf> "Boot Failure, Press any key"
<Kilos> my pc only does 32bit
<zeref> N8Wulf: do you get this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127398/usb-drive-install-of-ubuntu-12-04-server-fails-cant-find-components-from-cd-r
<Kilos> oh my
<N8Wulf> do you think the Hardware detection picks up that it's not a Xeon but a Core 2 Duo?
<N8Wulf> Bios says Intel 64 Architecture Capable
<N8Wulf> zeref: That is exactly my issue yes
<zeref> N8Wulf: seems like a bug was reported:
<zeref> https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian-installer/+bug/1130381
<N8Wulf> I see so... NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
<N8Wulf> There goes my Media server build idieas for the weekend
<zeref> try an older version of the server
<zeref> or go debian :whistle:
<N8Wulf> I'm gonna give the suggested renaming of the File extensions a quick try
<N8Wulf> my issue is I wanna give www.amahi.org a testdrive
<N8Wulf> and it only works on ubuntu 12.04 lts, or on fedora
<Kilos> can one mix amd and intel
<Kilos> if cap no prob why not get the 32 bit
<magespawn> N8Wulf: is amahi FOSS?
<N8Wulf> not sure about the FOSS bit
<magespawn> it is open source, and it looks like the ubuntu versin is in beta
<N8Wulf> the Intel or AMD64 is the same thing, reference or use of the AMD infront still just means it's the 64bit edition
<N8Wulf> I need 64bit as my Ram is 8GB
<N8Wulf> according to this: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ there is some "Fix" for the broken Server installer
<N8Wulf> joke about that website though is that the App in question runs on M$ to setup linux on your Schtick
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> N8Wulf: also looks like they recommend installing on the desktop version of ubnutu
<magespawn> http://docs.amahi.org/ubuntu-12.html
<N8Wulf> thanx yes, I saw that bit, but it looked like it was kinda going in circles... 
<magespawn> looks like they have made it kinda idiot proof to set up a home media server with a vpn connection to it, nice idea
<magespawn> i wonder how sercure it is
<N8Wulf> I wont put my Home porn on it yet... only my series and movies collection
<N8Wulf> ;-D
<N8Wulf> I like the addOns for any uPnP devices and for Android etc to remote view blah blah blah
<N8Wulf> and the Library Update and renaming addOns as well
<magespawn> if i get a chance this weekend i will also give it a try
<magespawn> bbl
<N8Wulf> Turns out that Universal USB installer does the trick... my 12.04 64bit is finally installing
<Kilos> glad you found a solution N8Wulf 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<N8Wulf> from what I saw, there's a Long filename issue on the ISO which causes errors when unetbootin extracts to the USB
<Kilos> ouch
<N8Wulf> if I had 64bit installed on my Laptop, then I would not have had this issue, is because I'm now on 32bit, trying to do the 64bit thing for my server
<Kilos> aha
<N8Wulf> from what I read, the 32bit can not support the verylongfilenamesthat 64bit does or needs on the ISO
<N8Wulf> from this to that... if anybody has use for 20Gb+ free Cloud storage, please use this link for additional 5Gb SignOn bonus: https://copy.com?r=8HAeLi. and every time you refer someone to yours, both get rewarded with extra 5Gb
<charl> cloud storage FTW - help the NSA to read your data with convenience :)
<charl> this nii fellow on the afrinic mailing list
<charl> it's great to read he is getting an award but his mails are extremely incoherent and hard to understand
<charl> does anyone else have that too?
<charl> hi smile4ever 
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a good weekend
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> can someone do me a favour and try and resolve 146.182.192.2
<Vince-0> It works!
<charl> ** server can't find 2.192.182.146.in-addr.arpa.: NXDOMAIN
<Kilos> what you mean resolve
<Kilos> i can ping it
<charl> you mean reverse resolve right?
<charl> netblock owner is the university of the free state
<magespawn> afternoon all
<Kilos> hi magespawn wb
<charl> wb magespawn 
<Symmetria> hrm
<Kilos> yay i asked 8ta what kinda upgrading is necessary here is the reply
<Kilos> This will be a firmware to the tower upgrade .
<Kilos> Once this is done , feedback will be provided to you.
<N8Wulf> Feedback on my side... I got Amahi server installed on 12.04-AMD64
<N8Wulf> It's working...
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> well done
<N8Wulf> thanx... now to add my HDDs to the Pool and setup Shares, et Voila!
<magespawn> N8Wulf: you should be able to share that over the internet too
<N8Wulf> jip, just have to install and enable OpenVPN etc
<magespawn> the dyndns is part of the setup which i thought was pretty cool
<magespawn> some inconsiderate nasty person near has just started a braai
<magespawn> that along with the kfc i have been smelling all day is close to driving me insane
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> that sucks magespawn 
<magespawn> later all
<magespawn> home time
<HawkiesZA> cheers magespawn
<Kilos> go safe
<HawkiesZA> enjoy the weekend
<HawkiesZA> Gonna hit the road too
<Kilos> go well
<HawkiesZA> Cheers Kilos. Enjoy the weekend
<Kilos> you too ty
<HawkiesZA> ta
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> \o uncle Kilos
<trender> yo
<Kilos> hi trender
<trender> howdee
<Kilos> aw missed him
<kbmonkey> hello
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos 
<Kilos> hey Symmetria does it work with english-usa
<georgelappies> Good evening all
<Kilos> hi georgelappies 
<georgelappies> hi Kilos, how are you tonight
<Kilos> cold but good ty amd you?
<Kilos> and
<georgelappies> good thanks, no complains. yeah this winter may as well bugger of now
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> heres a good desktop buy for someone in capetown
<Kilos> http://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/104453003/Intel_Quad_Core_2_66_Gig_4_Gig_Memory_500_Gig_HD_Win_7_64_Bit.html
<Kilos> warmer in bed. night all , sleep tight
<charl> here is telkom: http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/411/949/f0d.jpg
<kbmonkey> charl, LOL
<trender> yo anybody awake
<trender> maaz: ping
<Maaz> trender: pong
<zeref> weo weo
<aquarat> does anyone know what happened to sakis3g ?
#ubuntu-za 2013-06-29
<magespawn> aquarat: wasn't Trix[a]r_za working on/with that ?
<magespawn> aquarat: Kilos will know, he used it quite a bit
<Kilos> morning all of ya
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> sis crying, she got a blaupunkt tablet but it aint got place for a sim card
<Kilos> so wifi only and no 3g
<Kilos> that sucks
<magespawn> yeah that does, means you now have to set up the wifi network
<magespawn> does she have any other android device?
<Kilos> whew so back to getting a wireless card for pc and making an outside aerial
<Kilos> i got the box but writing tiny
<Kilos> blaupunkt etab 0507
<Kilos> she says ya it says its android
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<magespawn> i was thinking a like a phone 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<psychicist> hello magespawn 
<Kilos> explain magespawn ?
<magespawn> hey psychicist
<magespawn> what phone does she have Kilos?
<Kilos> nokia 6111 but that does edge i think
<Kilos> you mean tether it?
<magespawn> that was thw idea, the android phone have it built in
<magespawn> not sure about the nokia
<Kilos> will try get a manual for hers and see
<magespawn> does not look like it according to this http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_6111-1197.php
<magespawn> if you walk around with the wifi on in pretoria you can find all the open networks
<Kilos> ya but we west of pta
<Kilos> im looking what hotspots there are
<Kilos> maybe even hartedbeestpoort dam area
<magespawn> there is that large wug up there
<Kilos> ya ptawug
<Kilos> but they dont supply internet
<Kilos> have you looked here
<Kilos> http://www.hotspotsystem.com/en/make_money_wifi/south%20africa.html
<Kilos> might help you with setting up a hotspot there
<magespawn> will check it out thanks
<magespawn> i still think i have to have a icasa licence anyway
<magespawn> s/a/an
<Kilos> it says nothing about icasa or registering
<Kilos> who knows
<Kilos> maybe you lucky
<Kilos> icasa step in if you wanna make an income fromm  it hey
<Kilos> like public networks
<magespawn> yup and also if you are providing internet to end users
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> the wug do not fall under this as they do not charge and do not provide internet
<magespawn> this is  a pretty cool idea http://lanmsngr.sourceforge.net/
<Kilos> i wonder what the chances are of me asking telkom to supply wireless here by their mobile tower
<magespawn> a welks chance in a supernova
<Kilos> rofl
<magespawn> actually no, that chances of you asking are good, getting it on the orther hand....
<Kilos> all hotspots are far from us and behind mountains
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> hi Mezenir 
<magespawn> found this http://nixos.org/nixos/ and this http://www.gobolinux.org/ in #climagic last night
<Kilos> i just gotta try find where to get a wireless card then make the ext antenna and search from there
<Kilos> must be one i can connect with somewhere
<magespawn> wireless cards are readily available from pc shops, i would go for a usb one with detachable antenna
<Kilos> you got an idea of price magespawn ?
<magespawn> you can also wireless ap so that the connection can be used for many pc 
<magespawn> hold a sec
<Kilos> why usb not pci card
<magespawn> then it will only work with a desktop usb works with both desktop and laptop
<magespawn> try here http://www.dbg.co.za/index.php?cPath=1_55_56 and here http://www.dbg.co.za/index.php?cPath=1_55_63
<magespawn> Maaz seen HawkiesZA
<Maaz> magespawn: HawkiesZA was last seen 17 hours, 23 minutes and 27 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-06-28 07:40:40 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2013-06-28 07:41:24 PDT
<magespawn> Maaz tell HawkiesZA http://znmeb.github.io/Computational-Journalism-Publishers-Workbench/ 
<Maaz> magespawn: Got it, I'll tell HawkiesZA on freenode
<magespawn> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome magespawn
<magespawn> Kilos: there is a lot of options when it comes to equipment another place to look is here http://www.miro.co.za/productbrands.aspx?gclid=CKeUp9HniLgCFQbJtAodun8Acw
<Kilos> ty magespawn 
<Kilos> wb nlsthzn 
<Kilos> and you others too
<nlsthzn> alo
<Kilos> closest pc shop wants R250 magespawn 
<Kilos> will get one so sis can use my pc as its wireless connection
<Kilos> more than 2 months data
<Kilos> sigh
<Tonberry> kilos is your international internet ok?
<Kilos> to where Tonberry 
<Kilos> give a link
<Tonberry> http://www.dropbox.com/
<Kilos> yeah  im there
<Tonberry> strange
<Tonberry> must be something on my end tho
<Tonberry> then*
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> im at the login page
<Kilos> but forgot who i am there
<Kilos> hehe
<Tonberry> seems to be a stellenbosch issue
<Kilos> eish
<Tonberry> most of .com is inaccessible
<Kilos> oh my
<Tonberry> but uk and nl work
<Tonberry> very strange
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<psychicist> hi Kilos 
<magespawn> Kilos: that sounds about right although it is expensive
<trender> !ring
<trender> !ping
<trender> maaz: ping
<Maaz> trender: pong
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> you watching nlsthzn ?
<Kilos> or working
<nlsthzn> yup
<nlsthzn> at home...
<Kilos> ah
<nlsthzn> bulls done all that is needed... now just to not get injured IMO :p
<nlsthzn> southern kings much better than any one would have thought
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> yeah theyve actually done well for noobs
<Kilos> i got a bit worried in the sharks game though
<nlsthzn> sharks played today?
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> ya before this game
<Kilos> against the blues methinks
<nlsthzn> they win?
<Kilos> yeah with last minute try
<nlsthzn> nice
<nlsthzn> wonder if the cheetahs can win... 
<nlsthzn> would be good if they can
<Kilos> they are playing well this year too
<Kilos> sharks lost 7 inna row
<Kilos> 23 injuries this year so far and 17 needed surgery
<nlsthzn> well the southern kings using the bulls tactics well
<nlsthzn> bulls can do it well, but if the rules don't change who can stop that maul
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> za teams are maul masters
<nlsthzn> check kings win... I woudl lol
<Kilos> they are actually a very promising team for the future
<nlsthzn> will see...
<nlsthzn> I hate the SA commentators
<Kilos> ausies are worse
<nlsthzn> just a little less that the aussies yes :p
<Kilos> make noise just cause they got holes in the front of their faces
<nlsthzn> Loftus does what it does and it works to intimidate... nobody except bulls like playing there...
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> going to miss Steyn when he is gone :(
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> he is deadly
<nlsthzn> when he is bad he is very bad... but when he is good... phew
<nlsthzn> the handling errors... :'(
<Kilos> yeah all our teams this year
<nlsthzn> not only us however... not sure what is up
<nlsthzn> everyone except nz teams :p
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> they had to get a try like that for pride :p
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> now my PC feed is a slide show again :/
<nlsthzn> silly net :p
<Kilos> steyn kicks so well
<Kilos> he isnt often off
<nlsthzn> we need him or someone like him
<nlsthzn> for sure
<Kilos> 2 games i think in 2 years
<Kilos> pat lambie had a bad day today
<nlsthzn> well, he needs to get his act together
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> bbl
<Kilos> just wanna go upgrade 12.04 kde
<nlsthzn> bai
<nlsthzn> nice
<nlsthzn> enjoy
<nlsthzn> then add kde 4.1 ppa
<nlsthzn> :p
<Kilos> ty goes quick
<Kilos> is the 4.1 better?
<Kilos> how big?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> nlsthzn: is the kde 4.1 a bit download?
<nlsthzn> usually... it is an update to all of KDE just about...
<nlsthzn> not needed...
<nlsthzn> but nicve
<nlsthzn> *nice
<Kilos> hmm...
<nlsthzn> 4.8 is awesome (I think that is what 12.04 has)
<Kilos> are they counting down
<nlsthzn> KDE 4.10
<nlsthzn> ten :p
<Kilos> everything works here on 12.04
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> my bad
<nlsthzn> :)
<Kilos> i think ill stay here
<nlsthzn> I am giving my desktop to the family so daughter has a proper system so I will be on low powered laptop again... I suspect xubuntu will be used ...
<Kilos> you havent tried konversation yet?
<nlsthzn> I have
<Kilos> eish
<nlsthzn> it is ol
<nlsthzn> *ok
<nlsthzn> xchat still my face
<nlsthzn> *fave L/
<nlsthzn> :/
<Kilos> i like it. close runner up to xchat but more configurable i think
<nlsthzn> guess I don't need to configure anything that xchat doesn't default just about
<nlsthzn> but yes, KDE all about the configuration
<Kilos> haha i laugh at tara we pidgin gtalk rugby matches and she is already saying pale toe
<nlsthzn> Kilos, :)
<superfly> ola
<Kilos> hi super
<Kilos> fly too
<Kilos> superfly: 
<Kilos> sigh
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: you doing OK?
<Kilos> yes ty superfly and you?
<superfly> Kilos: yes, just tired after a long day
<Kilos> oh well rest at the pc
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> wbb
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty inetpro hows things by you
<inetpro> goeie more Ubuntu Suid Afrika
 * inetpro is back in the land of smoke and mirrors
<Kilos> wb
<inetpro> had a nice trip away from home for a change
<inetpro> but this town is killing me here
<Kilos> why now?
<inetpro> immediately when I stepped out of the car I was sneezing and have a nose irritation
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> dirty air
<inetpro> yep and cold here as well
<Kilos> ya very
<inetpro> how goes things here?
<Kilos> good ty just cold as well
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<psychicist> night Kilos 
<psychicist> sleep well
<Kilos> night psychicist 
<Kilos> ty you too
<psychicist> ty
#ubuntu-za 2013-06-30
<Mukondeleli> hi jmagunduni 
<Kilos> morning all
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hows theblazehen ?
<theblazehen> good and you?
<Kilos> good ty
<trender> yo yo
<inetpro> Kilos: and why you so quiet today?
<inetpro> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi inetpro no good head day but also trying to find  how the tethering thing works
<Kilos> hi neo31 and others
<inetpro> eish
<inetpro> sorry oom
<Kilos> sis got a tab with no 3g so we trying to use my old nokia n900 i think it is
<inetpro> tethering is really simple, all you need is a device that can do it
<Kilos> dis die lewe maar nou ja
<inetpro> time to get a cheap android phone man
<Kilos> i find the wireless stuff on the fone but cant see tethering anywhere
<Kilos> hopefully i get a wireless card for the pc tuesday if she goes out
<Kilos> then will try tether the tablet and the pc
<inetpro> Kilos: nee man
<Kilos> wat nou
<inetpro> you should get a 2nd hand 3g wireless router
<inetpro> try
<inetpro> many people must have upgraded already
<inetpro> especially those with uncapped lite from MTN
<inetpro> that was a 2 year contract with a modem for free
<Kilos> if the old nokia can do wifi surely the tablet should see it and vice versa
<inetpro> and a renewed contract includes another better router
<inetpro> Kilos: nope
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> Kilos: those nokias were very dumb
<inetpro> Kilos: unless it was one of those clever smartphones like the fly had 
<Kilos> i can get a wireless card for 250 then my pc can also do wireless
<Kilos> oh no its old man
<Kilos> first fones that opened with querty keypad i think
<inetpro> Kilos: but here's what I'm saying, a 3g router can handle both cable and wireless
<Kilos> ya but what about my pc then
<inetpro> I mean a proper 3g router
<inetpro> your pc can connect to it via cable
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> you must get a decent 3g router that is like a switch
<inetpro> and includes wireless
<Kilos> i think i asked here before what they cost and someone said about 1k
<inetpro> the new ones yes
<Kilos> thats too much for sis to see her mail and get some books
<inetpro> but hence me saying, we must try find someone who has renewed his contract and got a new one
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> those things will keep working for many years
<inetpro> the new ones are faster, but
<inetpro> you really don't need faster
<Kilos> no
<inetpro> the faster it goes the more data it eats for breakfast
<Kilos> hi adeebnqo 
<adeebnqo> hey
<inetpro> hi adeebnqo
<adeebnqo> lol this feels like that awkward moment when yu enter a room and everyone is lookin' at u
<Kilos> hehe welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> this is the za community linux/ubuntu help channel
<Kilos> if you need help just state what the prob is
 * inetpro turning around to look at adeebnqo again
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> adeebnqo: you've come to the right place, I think
<Kilos> so inetpro how come fone and tablet dont see each other? is wifi wifi
<Kilos> ot they talk different languages
<adeebnqo> :) I come here once in a while -- I must say, this is the first time I've seen any activity
<inetpro> hmm... 
<Kilos> hehe adeebnqo the guys all work. and help when they have time
<Kilos> but im here most of the time for basic stuffs
<inetpro> Kilos: well you always need one network resource to act as a wifi access point
<inetpro> and access point is tyocally called a hotspot
<inetpro> typically
<Kilos> so if i put an adapter in pc it can be a hotspot for her
<Kilos> all modern software is already in ubuntu surely
<inetpro> Kilos: if you get the right adapter I guess yes
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> are they like graphics cards
<inetpro> Kilos: I've never used an adapter directly like that but I'm guessing there should be adapters that you can plug into your usb port
<Kilos> ya and the one im after goes in pci socket
<Kilos> with little aerial outside
<inetpro> Kilos: where do you find that?
<Kilos> you lappy peeps forget desktops got lotsa place for adapters
<adeebnqo> Kilos : since you're here now. I have a problem, I'm trying to install "af" for appfrog --- I'm behind a proxy. The cmd `sudo gem install -p http:localhost:3128 af` spits out the ff error : http://pastebay.net/1244447
<Kilos> the pc shop off van der hoff 
<adeebnqo> I also ran across this https://github.com/rubygems/rubygems/issues/557 , any ideas?
<inetpro> Kilos: you have a model name/number ?
<adeebnqo> I should mention, I use cntlm
<Kilos> nope inetpro 
<Kilos> adeebnqo, hang here one of the knowledgable guys will help when they get a chance
<Kilos> adeebnqo, is that in the repos?
<inetpro> adeebnqo: what is af?
<Kilos> oh wait
<Kilos> sudo apt-get install gem
<inetpro> adeebnqo: try the following: 
<inetpro> export http_proxy=http://localhost:3128
<Kilos> gem is in the repos
<inetpro> Kilos: I think he has gem installed already
<Kilos> sudo gem install -p dont that need apt-get or aptitude
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> Kilos: a gem is a packaged Ruby application or library
<inetpro> Kilos: a gem is a packaged Ruby application or library
<Kilos> i see gem in synaptic so thought it would need an apt command from cli
<Kilos> Gem is a loadable library for puredata, which adds OpenGL graphics rendering
<Kilos> and animation to Pd.  Pd is a graphical programming language and computer
<Kilos> music system.
<Kilos> why you repeated that inetpro ?
<inetpro> oops... sorry for the duplicate
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro 's internet is unstable all of a sudden
<Kilos> i thought you were trying to prove a point
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :)
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<inetpro> adeebnqo: according to documentation the following syntax should work as well
<inetpro> gem install --http-proxy http://COMPANY.PROXY.ADDRESS $gem_name
<adeebnqo> tried that and it didnt work
<inetpro> adeebnqo: obviously you should have a working proxy at http://localhost listening on port 3128 with access to the internet
<adeebnqo> I do, i give up. 
<inetpro> adeebnqo: you're running on Ubuntu?
<adeebnqo> Xubuntu
<inetpro> why do you have your proxy on localhost?
<adeebnqo> as opposed to do doin' what?
<adeebnqo> I'm a bit confused by yur qn
<inetpro> if you have a proxy on your local machine then why need a proxy at all?
<inetpro> why are you behind a proxy? Surely if you're inside a company network you don't need a proxy server on localhost
<adeebnqo> oh no, I use cntlm. the real proxy configuration is in some file -- cntlm requires me to use localhost:3128 and it handles everything else
<inetpro> ahh sounds interesting, so your cntlm is talking to a upstream proxy?
<inetpro> s/upstream/parent/
<adeebnqo> yup -- I'm installing the gem manually now. guess I have to bare the burden of trying to satisfy dependecies myself 
<adeebnqo> the list isn;t that long : http://pastebay.net/1244458
<Kilos> stupid question wont synaptic or aptitude solve them auto matically the you configure it after?
<inetpro> adeebnqo: put the following line in a file /etc/apt/apt.conf
<inetpro> Acquire::http::Proxy "http://localhost:3128";
<inetpro> then just use apt-get or aptitude for your installations
<inetpro> or even synaptic for that matter
<adeebnqo> :) I've already downloaded and installed a bunch of the gems -- I afraid what yu just suggested might work, I don't wanna do it. 
<Kilos> hehe
<adeebnqo> yu guys got github accounts?
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> at times you gotta wait long for replies adeebnqo guys have families to sort as well
<inetpro> adeebnqo: those dependencies look like normal packages and not like gems
<adeebnqo> i'm a ruby noob:), i wouldnt know the diffrnc. I managed to install it though -- we up and running now
<Kilos> well done
<inetpro> Kilos: looks like every 8ta user is trying to use as much data as possible tonight
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> mine xpires end of next month
<Kilos> my connection has been good today
<inetpro> ek sukkel
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> inetpro, did you read what 8ta replied to my queries
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> they upgraded my tower to 10m and now gonna do a firmware upgrade to 30m to the tower
<Kilos> TM-SOC <Tm-soc@8ta.com> mail and query why yours is so bad
<Kilos> after my first mail things got better again
<Kilos> that was after first mail
<Kilos> Customer location:-25.7126, 28.04707. 
<Kilos> From CHR trace, customer is served with stable and strong signal from site (NER_Moot_Chickens), Cell ID=12574, RSCP -70, Ec/No -4, TP=3. 
<Kilos> Per description of problem that indicates a reference to previous incident 3382229, site has been upgraded, but there is iub limitation found on site (12mb). Site needs iub upgrade. 
<Kilos> then i asked is it a hardware upgrade needed and they replied
<Kilos> This will be a firmware to the tower upgrade .
<Kilos> Once this is done , feedback will be provided to you.
<Kilos> inetpro, ^^
<Kilos> mine is lekker again
<inetpro> Kilos: oh cool
<Kilos> if you dont query they think you are happy with the connection
<inetpro> Kilos: it's just this evening
<inetpro> other days I have been very stable
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> but slow
<inetpro> I just tweaked my antenna cable a bit, think it might have been a bit loose
<Kilos> what antenna cable?
<Kilos> you using an outside antenna
<inetpro> Kilos: I have a high-gain antenna on the roof
<Kilos> greta
<Kilos> great as well
<inetpro> without it my connection is just about useless
<Kilos> actually telkom has some wifi hotspots up there
<inetpro> up there?
<Kilos> theresapark for one
<Kilos> and im sure i saw more closer to the north
<inetpro> those are all small little networks around the shops
<Kilos> was lookinf where id have to look for one
<inetpro> typically around McDonalds and such places
<Kilos> ya arent they faster than 3g anyway
<Kilos> and you get free wifi everytime you top up
<Kilos> mine is over 10 gig already
<inetpro> depends what they connect to
<Kilos> isnt telkom telkom
<Kilos> i googled telkom wifi hotspots
<Kilos> or will you still need to get a password from them park peeps
<Kilos> adeebnqo, wb
<Kilos> you must stay here. you sound clued up
<adeebnqo> lol I'll do that
<Kilos> not much work helping noobs ubuntu is getting too good
<Kilos> where are you adeebnqo ? if i may ask
<Kilos> we are spread all over
<adeebnqo> rosebank
<adeebnqo> ---cpt
<Kilos> are there are lotsa guys there
<Kilos> ah not are
<adeebnqo> guys from uct are here -- so i'd say yes
<Kilos> xubuntu comes with xchat as default hey
<Kilos> there are more. the fly is there too
<Kilos> he is our python expert
<adeebnqo> pidgin is better -- sorta brings all my accounts together. facebook, mxit, etc
<Kilos> lol i use pidgin as well but for other im peeps
<Kilos> xchat here
<Kilos> i get lost when everything is in pidgin
<Kilos> hmm... peer got him
<Kilos> yo Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> hmm... clever peeps we got sisters tablet connected to my pc with a usb cable what do i do to see it?
<Kilos> like how do i tell it to share my 3g
<Kilos> lsusb shows-- Bus 001 Device 004: ID 18d1:0003 Google Inc. 
<Kilos> is that it?
<Kilos> goooosie ping
<Kilos> ok mtp-tools and mtpfs installing
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<Kilos> ai! what
<Kilos> i can see the tablet now but cant get the tablet to share my 3g
<inetpro> wat gaan jy maak met mtp-tools?
<inetpro> oh, daai is net vir file sharing
<inetpro> wel, sovêr ek dit verstaan
<Kilos> ja ek dink dis nodig
<inetpro> tegnies is internet ook maar net file sharing, maar nouja wel
<Kilos> sonder daai twee goed het pc nie die tablet gesien nie
<inetpro> net file sharing op ander maniere 
<Kilos> tegnies onthou ek hoe ek gesukkel het met ssh destyds
<Kilos> die android goed is heel nuut vir my
<inetpro> ongelukkig sal ek nie daarmee kan help nie
<Kilos> maar kan darem boeke aflaai en sleep/drop hulle ne tablet
<inetpro> android tethering is very very simple
<Kilos> all the links i find are to share to tablets 3g
<Kilos> as usual im back to front
 * Kilos will sleep on this prob. you guys may join in on the nightmare
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<MeesterArend> Hey all
<MeesterArend> Just checking to see who're still here :-D
<superfly> hi MeesterArend
#ubuntu-za 2014-06-23
<Kilos> morning all
<Gremble> o/
<Kilos> so hows Gremble this morning
<Kilos> im frozen here in pta
<Gremble> I am well thank you. A bit chilly but home at least :P
<Gremble> Exams are done and I seem to have passed everything with a couple of distinctions
<Kilos> well done man
<Gremble> Thanks. What are your plans for the day?
<Kilos> hope the minetest lag is gone today haha
<Kilos> i love playing minetest
<Kilos> good for old heads
<Gremble> haha. Good for heads of any age :P
<Kilos> and hopefully i can get to install 14.04 server on old dual core pc
<Kilos> oh and fight with my router, other pc can get in but it wont allow this one in
<Kilos> grrr
<Gremble> That is annoying.
<Kilos> ya weird, i dunno if its because im running 64bit here
<Gremble> Shouldnt be
<Gremble> Unless there is a package on the 64bit that prevents router communication
<Gremble> But I sort of doubt that
<Kilos> my son fiddled with the seting up to get it to see my d-link modem from the other pc and it sees the modem and connects but wont share the link so the pc can go online
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> na i am using same browser on both
<Kilos> i dont know enough
<Kilos> old one can login as admin but this one cant even see it
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<superfly> guten morgen
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> morning Kilos
<superfly> was just showing the guys at work our ship
<Kilos> cool
<superfly> at+wopen=1
<superfly> ai
<Kilos> lag much better now
<superfly> wrong window... anyone want to switch on their application?
<Kilos> haha 
<Kilos> aw there it goes bad again
<charl_> morning all
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> superfly, methinks the sheep must only have a short lifetime ive just watchhi inetpro wb'
<Kilos> hi inetpro wb
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: There isn't a pot on
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> meeting tomorrow night
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos 
<mazal> How late is meeting tomorrow oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> 20.30
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> sorry was outside by sheep
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Golynx> Kilos Opera 24 for linux is ready http://opr.as/g0W
<Kilos> ah ty Golynx mine will most likely upgrade on its own
<Golynx> np, i'm  not sure if 12 version will upgrade to the 24 version
<Kilos> well what do you see thats better
<Kilos> i only browse with it not irc and other stuff too
<Kilos> downloads i use wget wherever possible
<Kilos> i have pidgin and hexchat and konversation to chat with
<Golynx> i cant try it , my ubuntu is still dead
<Golynx> just thought you might like a new version of Opera :)
<Kilos> havent you fixed it yet
<Kilos> reinstalled
<Kilos> ill have a look
<Golynx> i know whats wrong
<Kilos> tell me
<Kilos> normally once you know the cause of a prob the cure isnt too hard to do
<Golynx> i used sudo dpkg -i *.deb to unpack and install all the packages from the archives. I forgot to take out the drivers an some other software , so when i restarted there was a conflict with the drivers already installed
<Kilos> you can boot from the dvd and move things around
<Kilos> or mount the drive and run commands
<Golynx> no worries its fixable 
<Kilos> do you have boot-repair
<Golynx> i will use windows for now, ubuntu stuff takes long to setup
<Kilos> ok
<Golynx> the boot works fine
<bduk1> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<Kilos> can you boot into ubuntu Golynx ?
<bduk1> If i have a manual i think
<Kilos> ?
<Golynx> Kilos nope, will have to reinstall
<Kilos> Golynx, then the boot doesnt work fine
<Kilos> boot-repair could fix it for you
<Kilos> windows peeps talk a different language
<Golynx> it shows graphics cant be detected then when i press ok it shuts down the pc
<Golynx> i dunno about boot-repair
<Golynx> will it still reinstall even when running alongside windows ?
<Kilos> if you can get into the command line
<Kilos> try ctrl+alt+f3
<Golynx> ai my chargers pin will heat up like crazy again :(
<Golynx> i think i will reinstall ubuntu again when my windows fails on me
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> i will use ubuntu again, i just need a steady income so i can buy a new/better/more powerful pc :)
 * Squirm looks around
<Private_User> afternoon all
<Private_User> hi Golynx
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Private_User> hello Squirm
<Golynx> hi Private_User
<Squirm> hey'
<Kilos> hi Squirm Private_User 
<superfly> Hai! Oom Kilos, you didn't tell us it's your birthday today!
<superfly> Happy birthday Oom! May the good Lord bless you today!
<Kilos> sorry superfly ty very much
<Kilos> may he bless me everyday 
<Kilos> and all my friends
<Kilos> its not an important one, only 63
<Golynx> happy birthday uncle Kilos :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> happy birthday Kilos, have some extra cotton seeds
<ThatGraemeGuy> and take some cooked rat while you're there too :-D
<Kilos> lol ty guys
<charl_> ooh powerline is really coool
<charl_> using it in both vim and tmux now
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> wbb gonna reboot
<charl_> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty charl_ 
<Squirm> happy birth day Kilos 
<Kilos> ty Squirm 
<Kilos> inetpro, ive got no notification from g+ about tomorrow nights meet yet or does it only give on the day news
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos!
<Kilos> lo nuvolari gaanit seun
<nuvolari> happy birthday to you, happy birthday toooo youuuu
<Kilos> meeting tomorrow night hey
<Kilos> hahaha ty laddy
<nuvolari> Dit gaan goed dankie, maar nie so goed soos met oom nie!
<nuvolari> ek sal hier try twees oom!
<nuvolari> *wees
<Kilos> man jy doen te veel ander goed deesdae
<Kilos> kanseleer alle ander goed en wees by ons
<nuvolari> ek soek werk oom
<nuvolari> sal hopelik in 'n paar maande 'n rustiger lewe hê
<nuvolari> dit belowe ek aan myself
<Kilos> ja maar nie 20.30 more aand nie
<Kilos> ek hoop jy vind gou iets wat jou gelukkig sal maak seun
<Kilos> maar jy kannie ons so afskeep nie
<Kilos> sies man
<nuvolari> ek is jammer oom
<Kilos> en jy vergeet jy is onder stoel
<nuvolari> ek neem in gedagte dat ek wel meer tyd wil spandeer aan opensource development
<nuvolari> wat ek niks hierdie jaar gedoen het nie
<Kilos> apie ook nog nie gese hy sal hier wees nie
<Kilos> jy ken nie eers van die nuwe mense nie
<Kilos> Gremble, say hi to nuvolari 
<nuvolari> o/ 
 * nuvolari tips hat at Gremble
<Gremble> Oh, Hai 
<nuvolari> hai
<nuvolari> pleased to meet you
<Kilos> Gremble, you do java?
<Gremble> Nice to meet you too nuvolari 
<Kilos> nuvolari, is a java man
<Gremble> No. I do C/C++
<nuvolari> bah
<nuvolari> he's my overlord
<Gremble> I take out my own trash
<nuvolari> lol
<Kilos> oh and next you gotta do python
<Gremble> I've done some python
<nuvolari> I don't like playing with snakes
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> it looks too clean
<Kilos> nuvolari, what os you using now?
<nuvolari> linux oom
<Kilos> ja man mint or what
<nuvolari> distro meen oom
<nuvolari> ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<nuvolari> en Arch
<Kilos> daai ding ja , skuus man
<Kilos> 12.04 unity?
<Gremble> Arch is for winners :P
<nuvolari> oh, xfce4
<Kilos> aha Gremble also likes xfce
<Gremble> xfce and i3
<nuvolari> I'm done with tiling wm's for a while :P
<Kilos> he just wrote exams but he didnt tell what exams
<nuvolari> I miss xmonad :(
<Kilos> ai! dis n lelike ding
<Gremble> :P
<Gremble> Beauty lies in the eye of the beholder
<Kilos> Maaz, announce EARLY warning peeps. Monthly meeting right here at 20.30 tomorrow night
<Gremble> I don't like using the touch pad on my laptop, so I prefer tilers that I can operate with my keyboard
<nuvolari> minimalism = win
<Maaz> Announcement from Kilos! EARLY warning peeps. Monthly meeting right here at 20.30 tomorrow night
<Kilos> Gremble, dit you tell me what exams?
<Kilos> im allowed to forgt
<Kilos> forget
<Gremble> Oh, Mathematical modelling, fundamentals of database design and implementation, Information Ethics and History of Western and African Philosophy
<Kilos> sjoe what a mix
<Gremble> Quite.
<Gremble> Next semester it is pretty much all math with philosophy and historical geology
<Kilos> oi you hurt my head
<Kilos> geology in my days was easier because the earth was still fla
<Kilos> flat
<Gremble> The earth is still flat. There are just a bunch of people denying it this time
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> my grandpa was a geologist
<Kilos> still got lots of his rocks and stuff somewhere
<Gremble> Mine was a typesetter at the stateprinters back in the day
<Kilos> wow
<Gremble> :P
<Gremble> The wow part is that he is 82 and still weightlifts
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> they dont make men like they used to
<Kilos> jy mis die sports nuvolari klomp van ons speel minetest op vlieg se server
<Gremble> http://media.wizards.com/images/magic/tcg/products/m15/sf0JdVsk2/EN_efz17pc3r2.png Minecraft MTG 
<Kilos> what is that Gremble 
<Gremble> Magic the Gathering is a trading card game. Pretty fun. I used to play it when I was younger
<Kilos> i see that little window in the centre. am i missing something
<Gremble> That card was designed by Notch, the guy that made minecraft. So I thought that it could be mildly interested since you guys play minetest
<Kilos> oh no we mine
<Kilos> no cards
<Kilos> oh ty
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<kbmonkey> hello all
<superfly> hi kbmonkey
<Kilos> hi my kbmonkey 
<Kilos> meet tomorrow night hey
<kbmonkey> saw your email kilos you are on the ball man
<Kilos> i nearly left it late
<kbmonkey> I just ran mkfs.ntfs and at the end it told me, "Have a nice day." :)
<Gremble> Well, you had to run mkfs.ntfs, I am pretty sure it imagines you having a grubby day
<Gremble> I am trying to figure out the stl implementation of a vector, but I feel really stupid haha
<kbmonkey> It must be conext aware 
<Gremble> I can't seem to get my head around  const allocator_type& alloc = allocator_type() >.>
<kbmonkey> I don't know what any of that means 
<Gremble> Me neither
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> o.O
<kbmonkey> when you said vector I thought of physics forces :p
<Gremble> :P
<Gremble> Physics is simple enough xD
<kbmonkey> what goes up, must come down crashing
 * Kilos cries
<Kilos> last saterday i had no lag at all on minetest
<Kilos> so what happened
<superfly> Gremble: I don't try to understand it... I just use it and am thankful I don't have to write C
<Gremble> I want to get more versed in C. I am just trying to use pointers in C++ safely at the moment
<Gremble> Using <memory>
<kbmonkey> maybe coincidence, but minetest slowed down for me as the world got more explored.
<Kilos> not here last sad we built the dam wall with no lag
<Kilos> and i went far south the week before
<kbmonkey> pointers. cringe.
<kbmonkey> all the power of lasers with the volatility of tnt. 
<Kilos> ya blame ThatGraemeGuy he half killed minetest with his tnt testing
<Kilos> hehe
<Gremble> http://www.sgi.com/tech/stl/vector This is the header file for the stl header
<Gremble> IT does not say much xD
<ThatGraemeGuy> eh
<Gremble> I'm going to go to bed
<Gremble> Cheers fellas
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> ouch, 
<kbmonkey> gn Gremble :)
<kbmonkey> sometimes answers come in dreams
<Kilos> sjoe even IT answers
<Kilos> kbmonkey, 
<Kilos> did you say using that public servr was fast
<Kilos> or did i dream it
<kbmonkey> Kilos, it was playable. but I did not play, just tried out the lag.
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> it was pretty ugly. every mod ever was installed and stuff built in all places.
<Kilos> how did you get there just tick the public server block?
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<kbmonkey> an everyone was fighting over who took whose blocks :P
<Vince-0> sUp 0/
<Kilos> eish
<kbmonkey> I think they were a bunch of kids, literally 
<Vince-0> kbmonkey: I mistakenly included your Email address with a forward to dbnlug list
<Kilos> Vince-0, meeting here tomorrow night at 20.30
<Kilos> im still waiting to see your lug peeps here
<Kilos> even smileyborg stopped coming here
<Vince-0> dossing
<kbmonkey> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hi kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> you mean I will get the email twice? on the dlug list already 
<kbmonkey> dbnlug*
<Vince-0> no* the forward included your Email in plain text
<Vince-0> it wasn't supposed to
<Vince-0> never mind
<kbmonkey> ah that's fine :)
<kbmonkey> Linux Voice #5 is out!
<kbmonkey> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty i forget to leave the window when opening minetest then i lose my mouse popinter
<Kilos> so open a terminal and reboot
<Kilos> i dunno where it goes
<kbmonkey> messing about with javascript. built a tiny dependency engine that toggles items by state. interesting...
<Kilos> i forget to not leave the minetest window when opening
<Kilos> but kinda late so ill say night all sleep tight
<Kilos> see you tomorrow night for the meeting
<kbmonkey> yes, minetest uses a SDL/OpenGL window that captures the pointer. just press Escape to release it.
<kbmonkey> Reg Kilos, sleep tight.
<Kilos> aha ty that will help
<Kilos> tell inetpro there is a meet
<Vince-0> yaawan
<Vince-0> look at the time
<Vince-0> lol, im ou
<Vince-0> t
#ubuntu-za 2014-06-24
<Kilos> bbrrrrrr
<Kilos> mmm mmm  mma  morning all
<bduk> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi bduk 
<Kilos> sjoe ek kry koud man
<bduk> Hoe gaan dit jou kant Kilos ? Neeman lekker vanmore
<Kilos> man al die water buite is geys
<Kilos> ge ys
<Kilos> ek nie n pikkewyn nie
<bduk> So?? 
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> how's the cotton production going Kilos?
<Kilos> havent looked yet ThatGraemeGuy just updating/upgrading
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah
<Kilos> mirror very slow today 655 B/s at times
<Kilos> medthinks it must be a bit broken
<ThatGraemeGuy> try another one
<nuvolari> o/ mornings everyone
<Kilos> ya i will but i looked at what was in partial in archives and using synaptic to reinstall them all and too much work to set that up again
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos:  http://askubuntu.com/a/9035
<Kilos> cool ty will save that info, will need it when i install server
<Kilos> one cant change it midstream of getting stuff methinks
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can change mirrors whenever you want
<ThatGraemeGuy> well not if you mean you are actively downloading, no
<ThatGraemeGuy> you need to change mirrors and then apt-get update
<Kilos> ya but then you gotta apt-get update and what synaptic is busy with will surely be interfered with?
<ThatGraemeGuy> you won't be able to update if you're busy
<Kilos> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> synaptic is just a pretty front-end for apt anyway
<Kilos> yes but nice to use to reinstall different things at once
<ThatGraemeGuy> and if any apt tool is busy it creates a lock so that no other apt tools can do anything until its done
<Kilos> but our mirror very sick 226B/s now
<ThatGraemeGuy> then stop what you're doing and change to use the way they do it in that link i posted
<ThatGraemeGuy> its supposed to select the fastest mirror
<Kilos> ya but synaptic is busy and the partials are different files some gvfs some gnome som gir etc
<Kilos> so ill let it finish then do the fastest mirror bit
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok then sit and wait all day for it to finish at speeds dial-up users would be frustrated with :)
<Kilos> lol man i can talk to you fine still
<Kilos> rest of pc is still going
<ThatGraemeGuy> talking to me doesn't help your updates complete any faster ;-p
<Kilos> ya but takes my mind off the frustration
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> so does cotton farming :)
<Kilos> oh ya i can go see cotton so long
<ThatGraemeGuy> i decided i'm going to develop my house a bit more and use my basement as central station for a network of underground tunnels
<ThatGraemeGuy> first one will link up underneath the pyramid
<ThatGraemeGuy> will get started sometime
<Kilos> cool but mark them
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah i'll have signs
<Kilos> i was thinking of doing similar with the roads that are up in the sky at places
<Kilos> tunnel them through mountains
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> i've fallen off sky roads more than once
<ThatGraemeGuy> i tend to run along the ground and just use the road for guidance
<ThatGraemeGuy> also the web map has helped a lot, i don't get lost that easily anymore
<Kilos> something funny here. the is a mine near my cotton and i built it closed last night ,and its open again
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe someone is still using it and re-opened it
<Kilos> read the source, are they fixtures you cant change
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ya but who
<ThatGraemeGuy> fixtures you cant change? what do you mean?
<Kilos> i mean is it something written in that that hole must be there
<ThatGraemeGuy> no
<Kilos> oh and when you look at source again please look at sheep in relation to lifespan
<ThatGraemeGuy> i had that happen a while ago, i had mined out a nice stairway and when i came back the next day it was gone, and mese i had already mined re-appeared
<Kilos> eish
<ThatGraemeGuy> how do you mean lifespan? they don't die as far as i know
<Kilos> ya they just disappear
<ThatGraemeGuy> or maybe they do i haven't noticed
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah ok
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't really pay attention to them, they're worthless to me
<Kilos> we been catching them inna pen and they dont stay there
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't have that mod anyway, can't look at the code
<Kilos> with cotton they less use to me too
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have a different one with cows and chickens and other animals
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> so what is important now
<ThatGraemeGuy> how do you mean?
<Kilos> sorry was afk
<Kilos> i mean getting a fast local host going hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe sometime
<ThatGraemeGuy> the world we have now is nicely developed already though
<ThatGraemeGuy> thought of getting a server but its R900/month, too rich for my budget
<ThatGraemeGuy> we don't get any perks on that stuff, only on shared hosting
<Kilos> im thinking about what we spoke about other day
<ThatGraemeGuy> remind me?
<Kilos> lets say i have a dual core 3g pc with 2g ram and install server and minetest
<Kilos> and connect it to an adsl line
<Kilos> and just give ip addy to certain peeps
<ThatGraemeGuy> you mean the adsl line you can't get where you live? :P
<Kilos> that should be very fast shouldnt it
<ThatGraemeGuy> no idea
<Kilos> man lets say i send you the pc to put on your adsl line
<ThatGraemeGuy> i can try and run it on my pc at home, but that's got an atom CPU, not sure how well it would work
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm not running some dual core monstrosity permanently, electricity is expensive
<ThatGraemeGuy> that'
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's why i have an atom-based pc :)
<Kilos> im trying to figure a way to eliminate all the mess that comes with online hosts
<ThatGraemeGuy> there is no mess
<ThatGraemeGuy> it just costs money
<Kilos> lets say at work in a corner man
<ThatGraemeGuy> hosting it at home also costs money in the form of more expensive adsl and more electricity usage
<Kilos> forget the where and see if its practical
<ThatGraemeGuy> you cannot forget the where
<Kilos> we can ask zuma to plug it in at nkanla i think its called
<ThatGraemeGuy> who's paying for the electricity and bandwidth?
<ThatGraemeGuy> heh
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah do that
<Kilos> cotton looking good
<Kilos> but lots didnt grow
<Kilos> will replant
<Kilos> what is an attom based pc
<Kilos> atom
<Kilos> i read somewhere someone set up some pc. maybe it was atom and used R7 electricity in over a month
<ThatGraemeGuy> Maaz: google intel atom
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: "Intel® Atom™ Processor" http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/atom/atom-processor.html :: "Intel® Atom™ Processor - ARK" http://ark.intel.com/products/family/29035/Intel-Atom-Processor :: "Intel Atom (CPU) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Atom_(CPU) :: "List of Intel Atom microprocessors -
<Maaz> Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Atom_microproces…
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<ThatGraemeGuy> i see web africa has virtual servers starting at R99/month
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'll try that, it's not terribly expensive
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> im sure a pc dont use R99 electricity a month
<ThatGraemeGuy> only 1gb of ram but might be enough even
<Kilos> the fly ram a p2 as a server with 256 ram and he said it worked fine
<Kilos> but i spose no game on it
<ThatGraemeGuy> not sure how memory hungry minetest is though
<Kilos> n ow i go let real sheep out
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> oh when them cotton balls get rotten, you can pick very much cotton
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> i've been meaning to signpost my field "Them old cotton fields back home"
<Kilos> hahaha
<ThatGraemeGuy> i ordered a virtual server from web africa
<ThatGraemeGuy> R1/month for the first 2 months
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's a 2GB ram allocation, i'll see about limiting minetest server to get an idea if it can run with just 1GB, then i'll downgrade to a 1GB VM after the 2 month promotion is over
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> R1 a month for 2 months then Rpp?
<ThatGraemeGuy> 299
<Kilos> R99
<ThatGraemeGuy> but the 1GB one is R99
<Kilos> R299
<ThatGraemeGuy> i think 1GB is ok, but the promotion is only for the 2GB so might as well get it so long
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> afrihost the mtn buddies?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes mtn bought a controlling share of them
<ThatGraemeGuy> and their adsl network is built on mtn for the last couple of years
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<psyatw> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<psyatw> Kilos, happy belated birthday
<psyatw> hi drussell 
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<Kilos> ty lad
<psyatw> I haven't been here much lately, life catching up with me, I guess
<Kilos> bad boy
<Kilos> meeting tonight
<psyatw> hehe
<psyatw> I may actually be able to attend then
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo psyatw
<Kilos> so ThatGraemeGuy you got wool in the give away bin?
<Kilos> bin/bucket/basket/chest
<ThatGraemeGuy> my wool is locked away :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> i haven't decided yet what i'm using it for
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> sell to me man
<Kilos> ill give gold
<Kilos> havent found a use for gold
<Kilos> no matter what host or server we use we gotta try keep this game going. dunno if you can copy the database or what
<Kilos> too much work and data to start from scratch
<ThatGraemeGuy> you'll have to ping superfly about that
<ThatGraemeGuy> its his database
<Kilos> he will im sure
<Kilos> hmm... ThatGraemeGuy can one drive do 2 jobs? as in run server alongside a working os
<ThatGraemeGuy> there is so much wrong with that question :)
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> can you fix it?
<ThatGraemeGuy> i assume you mean minetest server when you say "server"?
<Kilos> not in virtual mode i mean but on its own partition
<Kilos> no server server
<Kilos> ubuntu srver
<ThatGraemeGuy> a server is nothing special, just a machine that's job happens to be running certain things that people can connect to
<ThatGraemeGuy> do you mean running a "server" on your existing disk alongside your normal tasks? that's virtualisation
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> oh so if i install alongside will it still work as a server even though im in the gui system
<ThatGraemeGuy> i think you are confusing yourself with terminology
<ThatGraemeGuy> say you have 1 hard disk
<Kilos> or will it wanna choose at boot which one to use
<ThatGraemeGuy> you create just 1 partition and install ubuntu. doesn't matter if it's "server" or "desktop" that's not really relevant to anything except your intended use
<ThatGraemeGuy> so are you asking if you can have multiple partitions on the disk, each with its own self-contained O/S?
<Kilos> yes
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes, you can, and when you boot, grub will ask you which one you want to boot
<ThatGraemeGuy> and until you reboot, you are only using whichever one you selected
<Kilos> if you are in the gui system will the server still be usable as a separate server 
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> so useless with server on same drive
<Kilos> on same machine even no good
<ThatGraemeGuy> no, if you boot the O/S on /dev/sda1 (example), then only that 1 operating system is active
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> ok ty
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you want to run another O/S at the same time then that's what virtualisation is for
<Kilos> ya but thats slow
<Kilos> so not an option
<ThatGraemeGuy> then the "hard disk" for the virtual machine is just a normal file as far as your "main" o/s is concerned
<ThatGraemeGuy> whoever told you that doesn't know what they are talking about
<Kilos> what?
<ThatGraemeGuy> that its slow
<Kilos> i tried virtual box before and it was slow running other systems
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you have a good amount of RAM and don't allocate too much to your VMs it is fine
<ThatGraemeGuy> then you did something weird, virtualisation is not slow in and of itself
<Kilos> this too much brain work ill install server on old pc
<Kilos> just gotta fight router
<ThatGraemeGuy> k
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: my vm is ready just upgrading it to 14.04 before i do anything else
<ThatGraemeGuy> i got my minetest config prepped with some other mods as well, we can see how it goes
<ThatGraemeGuy> should have it ready by tonight if you want to try and test speed
<Kilos> wow that was quick ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> let me know ill try it
<Kilos> i been cooking and catching some uv's
<ThatGraemeGuy> careful, not too many UVs :)
<Kilos> tvl uvs are weak this time of the year
<Kilos> aw mouse jammed at bottom of screen again forgot to stay by minetest till open
<Kilos> esc dont release it so will reboot with cli
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: what happens if you press ESC in the game?
<Kilos> it opens the thing to logout and other stuff
<ThatGraemeGuy> weird
<ThatGraemeGuy> sounds like some other key is stuck, alt/ctrl maybe
<ThatGraemeGuy> or windows key
<Kilos> but if the game is busy opening and i come to irc then mouse disappears
<Kilos> i will try that next time i forget
<Kilos> minetest steals the mouse
<Kilos> grrr
<ThatGraemeGuy> it does for me too, but if i press ESC it pauses, goes to a menu-like screen and releases the mouse
<Kilos> wow even if you in another app?
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm not sure i follow
<Kilos> like hexchat or pidgin
<ThatGraemeGuy> if i start minetest it captures the mouse, but if i press ESC i get it back
<Kilos> i have to wait till minetest is open then esc then go to pidgin or hexchat
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmm
<Kilos> ya but open minetest and before its logged in then come here
<ThatGraemeGuy> sounds right i guess i don't understand the problem then
<Kilos> its only if i come here before minetest is actually logged in
<ThatGraemeGuy> still don't understand what you are on about
<Kilos> then im chatting here and cant use the mouse because its locked to minetest
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh, weird
<ThatGraemeGuy> try alt+tab until minetest is active, then ESX
<ThatGraemeGuy> ESC even
<Kilos> and minetest is on workspace 2 and hexchat is on workspace 8
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, you've lost me
<Kilos> then i cant use the mouse to switch workspaces
<Kilos> do you use only one workspace/desktop
<ThatGraemeGuy> typically, yes
<ThatGraemeGuy> never seen the value in using workspaces
<Kilos> i have 10. one for evolution , one for pidgin, one for hexchat 1 for terminal running iftop and another terminal and browser on one and minetest on one
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have a taskbar and alt+tab keys :)
<Kilos> alt +tab gives me the choice of only 3 of them it doesnt switch from one to the other
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok, good luck then
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have no idea what's going on there
<Kilos> it pops up a little window with choices and its never the minetest one so i can go there and hiy escape to release the mouse
<Kilos> its unity, gnome2 spoiled me with the workspace switcher
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't know unity but if you keep pressing tab you probably eventually get to what you need
<ThatGraemeGuy> unless the alt+tab under unity doesn't include all your workspaces
<Kilos> oh alt+tab then tab tab tab?
<ThatGraemeGuy> unity is a joke imho
<ThatGraemeGuy> keep holding alt, and tab tab tab
<Kilos> cool will try that next time
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> the prob with unity is that noobs all get there first and if i cant see it in front of me i cant help them
<Kilos> otherwise id stay with kde only
<ThatGraemeGuy> meh
<ThatGraemeGuy> we can't all help with everything, you should use what makes sense for you
<Kilos> my imagination image maker thing dont work
<Kilos> i cant picture things
<Kilos> see them in my imagination that is
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> got a broken pipe
<ThatGraemeGuy> man release upgrades take forever
<Kilos> yay first cotton harvest done
<ThatGraemeGuy> cool
<ThatGraemeGuy> how big did you make your field? i usually get enough strings from a harvest to make 60-70 wool
<Kilos> 2 fields quite big i think
<Kilos> will see when finished harvest second one
<Kilos> 4x99 and 1x19 string
<ThatGraemeGuy> nice
<Kilos> 99 wool
<Kilos> fly will be happy
<ThatGraemeGuy> i think he's done with the sails
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe he can start a new ship
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> build a huge ocean for it :-D
<Kilos> lag min today. it opens as fast as i walk to the deep
<Kilos> there now i got cotton growing at the deep as well
<Kilos> w00t
<Kilos> cotton be lekker , easier than chasing after sheep
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: one of the modules i've messed with adds trasure chests
<ThatGraemeGuy> treasure too
<ThatGraemeGuy> they generate randomly and contain some random stuff
<Kilos> lekker thats for gold that has no use
<ThatGraemeGuy> the deeper you find them the more valuable the stuff in it becomes
<Kilos> ah thats cool
<ThatGraemeGuy> so at the surface it might have some wood, and basic tools, but at -300 you might find one with some diamonds or mese
<ThatGraemeGuy> pretty cool
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, log off minetest
<Kilos> database coming
<Kilos> the flys one that is
<superfly> Kilos: he's not logged on, but you are :-P
<Kilos> im off
<Kilos> sorry i forgot he was on his new one
<ThatGraemeGuy> not now, i have this work thing to attend to
<superfly> ah, there we go
<superfly> or we can do it later this evening, when ThatGraemeGuy is home
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes, better
<Kilos> ya that will be cool , gives me time to get more wool
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> or we can wait until we see if a local server even helps the issue
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> i actually got to do some farm stuff too
<ThatGraemeGuy> superfly: do you know how much memory your server uses?
<ThatGraemeGuy> minetest process i mean
<superfly> I'll check quickly for you
<ThatGraemeGuy> i got a WA vm that's 2GB, they have a deal where its R1/month for first 2 months
<ThatGraemeGuy> after that R299
<ThatGraemeGuy> but a 1GB vm is only R99
<ThatGraemeGuy> so if 1GB would be enough i'm happy to keep paying that
<superfly> yes, 1 GB should be enough
<ThatGraemeGuy> cool
<superfly> I think minetest usually sits at about 400-500 megs when everyone is on
<ThatGraemeGuy> i think we can let kilos test it out a bit before we move it over, yes?
<ThatGraemeGuy> and then if it works ok we can sort out access with ssh keys etc
<superfly> sure
<superfly> I'm at home today, let me know when you want the world
<ThatGraemeGuy> only get time for that sort of thing after 8 or so
<ThatGraemeGuy> suppertimebathtimestorytimebedtimepleasejustonemorestorypleaseokyesnowreallybedtime
<ThatGraemeGuy> etc
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> the joys of parenthood
<ThatGraemeGuy> :)
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: Wow, you too?! :-P
<ThatGraemeGuy> yup, every night :)
<superfly> for me it's 9pm. Eldest goes to bed at 8, youngest doesn't usually hit the hay before 9
<Kilos> meeting tonight
<Kilos> 20.30
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<inetpro> Kilos: pong
<Kilos> hi inetpro meeting tonight hey
<Kilos> no excuses
<inetpro> hmm... if I pop in it might be late
<Kilos> oh my wassup
<inetpro> other commitments 
<inetpro> sorry
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> its ok ill get you back
<Kilos> hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> superfly: still here?
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: yep
<ThatGraemeGuy> keep seeing stuff that say "player X moved too fast" seems related to some anti-cheating stuff, did you turn that off?
<ThatGraemeGuy> every time it happens, i just transported back in time a few seconds
<ThatGraemeGuy> uh s/just/get
<superfly> nope
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmmkay
<superfly> let me see
<AndChat|99281> Hi guys
<superfly> hi AndChat|99281
<AndChat|99281> How do i change my nick superfly
<ThatGraemeGuy> /nick newnick
<Kilos> hi AndChat|99281 who you?
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za if you need linux help you in the right place
<AndChat|99281> No  thatgraemguy doesnt work. Hi kilos its bduk  from my tab
<superfly> it works for me, why not you?
<Kilos> ah
<bduk1> Ok doesnt want bduk must put 1 at r
<bduk1> At the end
<bduk1> Is the meeting tonight 
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> 20.30
<bduk1> Time
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> 20.30
<bduk1> Ill try to make it
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> inetpro, G+ dint even say anything about the meeting
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> nor twitter
<bduk1> Where,s the meeting tonight kilos
<superfly> bduk1: here
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> skop mazal and get him to attend as well
<bduk1> I thought it was at soeones house now i cant join. I already told my wife ill be out tonight
<bduk1> Kilos im not near mazal now
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yes you can go to superfly s house
<bduk1> Only joking
<Kilos> bduk1, dont use our meeting as an excuse to go jolling
<Kilos> just tell her youll be outa comms with her for 1 hour but youll stay at home to keep her safe
<bduk1> Dont like to go out at nights anymore. These days  you have to work during the day and play security at night
<Kilos> yip
<bduk1> You still playing mine game kilos
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> bduk1, the server is offline for general repairs
<Kilos> oiling the hinges and new seals on the flanges
<bduk1> Mazal build us a server at work were playing. I wan to play on this one sometimes from home but the lag is killing me
<Kilos> we hoping the repairs will sort the lag
<Kilos> he built such a big castle on this one
<Kilos> i looked there today
<bduk1> Its nice at work but a bit boring with only  us playing, but if you click on something it happens imediately
<bduk1> Its a lot of work playing 2 games
<Kilos> ya starting from scratch is too much like hard work
<Kilos> i cant start from scratch again
<Kilos> hi bushtech meeting tonight hey
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> i'll be here for the meeting
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> just came back from amsterdam
<Kilos> cool
<charl_> had some wifi on the train but it was uber slow
<charl_> couldn't do anything really
<charl_> signal was terrible
<Kilos> i just came back from the sheep kraal
<charl_> lol
<charl_> ok lemme make dinner
<charl_> bbl
<bduk1> Didnt know you can go to amsterdam by train
<charl_> bduk1: eh... you can go anywhere by train :P
<charl_> wherever the trains go, i mean
<charl_> the rest you travel by the busa
<bduk1> Ok
<charl_> *bus
<charl_> bbl
 * Trixar_za mumbles
<charl_> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hi charl_
<Kilos> what you mumbling about Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Python
<Trixar_za> More exactly, how wrongly I'm using my own library :P
<Gremble> I once used a library, but then I took a hardcover to the face
<Gremble> On second thought, it may be less than appropriate to use it as karaoki venue
<Trixar_za> Arrow to the knee Gremble
<Gremble> I don't actually think I know anyone that can put an arrow in  a knee except their own
<Gremble> I once put in arrow in a robin-spot, but I suspect that may have been luck of the draw
<Trixar_za> The joke is normally "I used to be X, but then I took an arrow to the knee" - it's a joke on Skyrim that has NPCs use that as a default excuse
<Gremble> I am familiar with it. :P Hence the structure of my initial statement
<Gremble> You just let me make an archery pun as well
<Kilos> hi hexdream welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> do we know you?
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey wb
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> yay im still nline
<Kilos> online too
<bushtech> Lucky you
<Kilos> i see you battling bushtech 
<kbmonkey> hello hello
<Kilos> rev vodacom man
<bushtech> yeah sigh
<bushtech> will do so again
<Kilos> you cant take a days break till its fixed. you gotta nag daily
<Kilos> other wise your complaint goes to file 13
<Kilos> Maaz, voda help
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> Maaz, voda complaints
<Maaz> ECLO.Tswai@vodacom.co.za
<Kilos> mail them then its on record
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> kbmonkey, is hexdream one of the durbs lug peeps
<bushtech> Kilos,Maaz thanks
<Kilos> Maaz, is our bot bushtech 
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<bushtech> Maniere is maniere
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Kilos> Maaz, botsnack
<Maaz> Thank you thank you, munch munch chomp chomp
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos, I am not sure who that is
<Kilos> ok
<kbmonkey> not so cold here tonight. how about there Kilos ?
<Kilos> eish kbmonkey gonna freeze up again
<kbmonkey> ow
<Kilos> weather liars say 2 for pta but when they say 4 and 6 we get frost and water ices up anyway
<Kilos> so we will most likely be -2
<kbmonkey> that is pretty cold
<kbmonkey> keep beers outside
<Kilos> lol
<bushtech> the 2 legged beer stealers operate at peak efficiency at -2
<Kilos> ya and they take sheep for appetizers
<bushtech> zigactly
<hexdream> Hi All, Sorry, stepped out for a few minutes. I'm new here. I lurk occasionally.
<hexdream> Yip, I'm a Durbs linux geek :-)
<Kilos> cool hexdream you welcome, ive been nagging vince for about a year to get you guys here
<Kilos> we sometimes have noobs to linux that need helpand other times not noobs that need advanced help
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos
<Vince-0> *dota
<Vince-0> Maaz, I am Vincent
<Maaz> Vince-0: Huh?
<kbmonkey> hi hexdream !
<Kilos> you too early to login
<hexdream> Actually it was a mail from @Vince-0 that reminded me to come :-p
<kbmonkey> doing the good work
<hexdream> I'm sure I kow kbmonkey from somewhere
<Kilos> ya he mixes with you guys
<Kilos> and nuvolari sometimes
<hexdream> cool. cool. I'm kind of multitasking at the moment (yeah I know I cant actually multitask but still). Forgive me if I dont respond immedietly
<Vince-0> kbmonkey sometimes chairs this meeting
<Vince-0> he is a programmer from Durban
<kbmonkey> also multi tasking. trying to use wget to persist cookies via wordpress login. wa
<hexdream> And I'm trying to save the world... but got to save me first :-p
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> nah who needs sanity, the best code comes from the manic side :}
<hexdream> Sanity is overrated... but it does keep you from believing the politicians... when politicians make sense, get your self checked out.
<kbmonkey> or checked IN
<hexdream> almost the same thing :-p
<hexdream> though malema did make a good point in parliament the other day...!?!?! I must be going mad
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> Oh really? he must have seen flappy zuma and got afraid his app is next if he doesn't step up his game. pun intended :)
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<Kilos> Vince-0, thats one
<Kilos> where are the rest
<Kilos> too late for the beach
<kbmonkey> Kilos, usually -2 minutes away :)
<Vince-0> oh hai kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> Hi Vince-0 !
<kbmonkey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20140624
<bduk1> Hi everyone
<Kilos> kbmonkey, the pro will be late if he can make it
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<kbmonkey> sure thing Kilos 
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> kbmonkey: There isn't a pot on
<kbmonkey> yey
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<kbmonkey> Excellent
<kbmonkey> our previous minutes was maar min
<superfly> ooo
<kbmonkey> ooo?
 * superfly rushes to get coffee before the meeting
<kbmonkey> ooo!
<Kilos> ya short meet. this is gonna be another one
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey and Kilos!
<kbmonkey> Maaz, like a boss
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Sorry...
<Kilos> i wonder what happened to all the stuff that used to make meets overrun
<kbmonkey> Kilos, I get my phone tomorrow!
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<Kilos> what fone kbmonkey refresh
<kbmonkey> ja Kilos we need a minetest review ;)
<kbmonkey> the afrihost deal phone + data
<Kilos> aha
<kbmonkey> almost time :)
<Kilos> mtn talking about ftth and lte
<kbmonkey> and now I get hungry :P
<kbmonkey> what you say shall we warm up the memo pad so long?
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> and they tested telkom lte
<Kilos> now i gotta convince them to get it to this tower
<kbmonkey> Maaz, start meeting about Monthly Ubuntu-ZA IRC meeting
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<Kilos> 100kb/s
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Welcome
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcome
<kbmonkey> Maaz, say hello
<Maaz> hello
<Kilos> Maaz, I am Miles Sharp
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<kbmonkey> Maaz, I am Wesley Werner
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Alrighty
<charl_> Maaz: i am Charl van Niekerk
<Maaz> charl_: Sure
<Kilos> Maaz, welcome
<Maaz> Welcome to tonights meeting everyone
<kbmonkey> welcome charl_ 
<kbmonkey> Hello everybody and welcome to our monthly meeting!
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Done
<kbmonkey> You can log your name with Maaz our memo robot by following our lead
<kbmonkey> or you can lurk and watch...
 * superfly will lurk and write code
<Kilos> bduk1, now you can login 
<Kilos> this is your first meet hey
<Kilos> Vince-0, login time
<bduk1> Yip not sure whats going on
<kbmonkey> is nuvolari around?
<Kilos> he said he would try
<kbmonkey> bduk1, our robot Maaz takes a record of our meeting
<superfly> bduk1: you say, Maaz, I am <full name>
<Vince-0> Maaz, I'm Vincent Swart
<Maaz> Vince-0: Excuse me?
<Kilos> bduk1, you type in Maaz I am and give your name and id number
<Kilos> haha
<kbmonkey> so if you would like to give Maaz your name, or you don't have to, address her as "Maaz, my name is $USER"
<bduk1> Maaz, im Barry du Koker
<Maaz> bduk1: Huh?
<Kilos> i am
<Kilos> no shortcuts with bots
<kbmonkey> the bot needs to go to grade school
<bduk1> Ish
<bduk1> Maaz, i am Barry du Koker
<Maaz> bduk1: Done
<Vince-0> Maaz, I am Vincent
<Maaz> Vince-0: Yessir
<Kilos> nuvolari, ping
<kbmonkey> We can casually stroll through, people can join in any time 
<Kilos> lol Vince-0 how many beers you had?
<kbmonkey> hmmm beer. I had chai rooibos tea
<Vince-0> *inbetween dota
<Kilos> you  logged in twice
<Kilos> haha
 * Kilos wonders if ThatGraemeGuy gonna join us
<superfly> even if ThatGraemeGuy just tells Maaz about himself ;-)
<Kilos> cooweee ThatGraemeGuy 
<hexdream> Maaz, I am Duncan
<Maaz> hexdream: Done
<kbmonkey> Right
<ThatGraemeGuy> eh
<Kilos> psychicist, you gonna login?
<ThatGraemeGuy> Maaz, I am Graeme Donaldson
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: Done
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: now you can go again ;-)
<kbmonkey> I think the cold is slowing everyone down Kilos 
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, welcome to our monthly mee
<Kilos> meet too
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Review previous minutes
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review previous minutes
<Kilos> haha @ superfly 
<kbmonkey> The past two meets we mentioned the release of the RMS video recorded at UKZN
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<kbmonkey> Someone mentioned seeding the video as a torrent. Anybody remember who?
<kbmonkey> Just like to get an update of that...
<Kilos> Vince-0, is the man with that info
<kbmonkey> the post to the video as direct download is http://durbanlinux.org.za/?p=292
<kbmonkey> just wondering about that seed for those interested
<Vince-0> http://durbanlinux.org.za/?p=292
<Vince-0> it isn't available now, I
<Vince-0> I
<Vince-0> I'm uploading it
<kbmonkey> thanks Vince-0 
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Releases
<Maaz> Current Topic: Releases
<kbmonkey> who is on the Ubuntu 14.04 release, how is it treating you?
<superfly> just upgraded the wife's Kubuntu
<kbmonkey> I find moving windows is slow
<superfly> kinda died halfway through... you'd think they'd know how to fix that by now
<kbmonkey> The upgrade failed? ouch.
<kbmonkey> I have spare data to update my 14.04 dual boot yipee
<Kilos> im running unity and kde in 14.04. both work but unity isnt as good imo
<kbmonkey> ja teething problems happen
<Kilos> no man they are disabling stuff that worked before
<Kilos> like the compose key option
<kbmonkey> Also Mint 17, based on ubuntu, was released 
<Kilos> little things only otherwise very stable
<superfly> kbmonkey: nothing hectic this time, it booted up again, but I had to run a few -f install, upgrade and dist-upgrades to complete the upgrade
<Kilos> eish superfly 
<kbmonkey> I must say Mate is nice and it is a shame that Ubuntu does not have a Mate edition
<Kilos> you like mate?
<Kilos> gnome2
<Kilos> thats a change i like to hear
<kbmonkey> Indeed
<Kilos> from crashbang
<Kilos> gnome2 was very lekker
<Kilos> superfly, 
<kbmonkey> looking at the releases page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<kbmonkey> I remember Intrepid Ibex, hehe :)
<superfly> Kilos: ya?
<Kilos> remember your check on the internet connections
<superfly> haven't had time I'm afraid...
<Kilos> is there maybe some way we can rev someone in za
<superfly> I can barely get 3 seconds to myself
<Kilos> ai!
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<Kilos> maybe emailing the minister of communication stuff can rev someone
<kbmonkey> do meetings in minetest count as events?
<Kilos> YA
<kbmonkey> 20th September is software freedom day, this one is on a Saturday!
<kbmonkey> we should network all the regions with webcams 
<kbmonkey> or irc at least
<Kilos> irc yeah
<hexdream> IRC is good but probably too "geeky" for joe public to appreciate.
<Kilos> like maia used to do with ubuntu hours and release parties
<Kilos> those with uncapped can do webcams
<hexdream> Running familiarish stuff is more likely to get joe public to consider alternatives
<charl_> won't the existing lugs organise something ?
<charl_> i see this as an extension of what the lugs are doing
<kbmonkey> yes charl_ 
<charl_> regional events, irc is global
<charl_> i mean i don't even live in za :)
<Kilos> hi AndChat|99281 
<charl_> my idea is that when regional things need to be organised like physical get-togethers the lugs should be involved
<charl_> because they already have presence in a particular region
<kbmonkey> an they will be but SFD is as much about celebrating together 
<kbmonkey> Anyway it was just a thought.
<kbmonkey> anyone in Durban keen for an Ubuntu hour on Sunday?
<Kilos> Private_User, how come you dont login??
<hexdream> @kbmonkey what did you have in mind for Sunday?
<Kilos> hexdream, we dont use @ on irc
<kbmonkey> @kilos why not?
<hexdream> My bad. I suppose I better not # things up.
<Kilos> with @ there he dosnt get an alert
<Kilos> no man just different ways of doing things
<kbmonkey> I got a highlight :)
<Trixar_za> So I figured out my problem
<Kilos> with the @ kbmonkey ?
<superfly> Trixar_za: which one? :-P
<Trixar_za> All I needed to do was pass self to the external parser.
<kbmonkey> hexdream, not sure, the gloria jeans in gateway is pretty nice. they have couches!
<Trixar_za> My little bug in how I was using my custom library
<kbmonkey> Kilos, yes with the @.
<Trixar_za> Still throws an error when I try closing the socket though - lol :P
<Kilos> wow
<Trixar_za> But... it exits cleanly, so no worries
<Kilos> i didnt get a bloep
<hexdream> So Kilos, what is the right way? @kbmonkey  I'm in, barring the unforseen.
<kbmonkey> anyways we can work out details later
<Kilos> just the nick hexdream 
<kbmonkey> okay hexdream are you on the mailing list?
<hexdream> ah. Thanks. Been a looong time since I spent time on irc. 
<kbmonkey> @_@
<hexdream> Which mailing list kbmonkey? the leadlug one?
<kbmonkey> the ubuntu-za list
<Trixar_za> superfly: This is what I'm working on - http://trixarian.net/downloads/lulz.zip
<Trixar_za> I need a better name for it
<kbmonkey> no worries I can always send to the dbn-lug list too and maybe get some crossover interest
<hexdream> I must verify that I'm on the list. Whats the link again kbmonkey
<Kilos> hexdream, http://bit.ly/MCOujZ
<hexdream> ta
<kbmonkey> http://ubuntu-za.org/get-involved
<kbmonkey> wow Kilos on the ball
<hexdream> :-)
<Kilos> i see it in the topic bar
<kbmonkey> ah
<Kilos> thanks to the pro
<kbmonkey> excellent!
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<kbmonkey> Right one more item I want to mention...
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic GnuPG
<Maaz> Current Topic: GnuPG
<inetpro> . 
<kbmonkey> The FSF created this nice guide how to set up GnuPG for your emails, there is a neat info-graphic for sharing too! 
<Trixar_za> Oh, is it a meeting? Oo
<kbmonkey> https://u.fsf.org/yu
<Kilos> wb inetpro login time
<kbmonkey> yes, hi Trixar_za :)
<kbmonkey> the FSF article walks you through email self-defense by setting up GPG for your email
<kbmonkey> https://emailselfdefense.fsf.org/infographic.html
<Kilos> kbmonkey, whats that for
<kbmonkey> just fsf promotion Kilos 
<kbmonkey> Free Software Foundation
<Kilos> no man the email thing
<kbmonkey> Kilos, exactly that.
<kbmonkey> Maaz, topic Closing & elect next chair
<Maaz> Current Topic: Closing & elect next chair
<kbmonkey> Anything extra to add?
 * Kilos says kbmonkey for next chair
<kbmonkey> awe thanks Kilos 
<Kilos> its your job my man
<kbmonkey> I vote myself seeing as the rest of the room has frozen below 0 :)
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> Yeah, me too - mostly because the rest of us is too lazy to do it
<kbmonkey> Maaz, agreed Wesley to chair next meeting.
<Maaz> Agreed: Wesley to chair next meeting
<kbmonkey> that will be 22nd Julyl?
<kbmonkey> July?
<inetpro> kbmonkey: correct 
<Kilos> ty for chairing kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> Great thank you everyone. The meeting minutes link coming up next...
<kbmonkey> Maaz, end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-06-24-18-31-28.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-06-24-18-31-28.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2014-06-24-18-31-28.html
<kbmonkey> updating wiki and making next page
<kbmonkey> btw Kilos that new server works fast!
<Kilos> cool
<kbmonkey> next: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20140722
<kbmonkey> the email thing Kilos ? the fsf thing?
<Kilos> email
<kbmonkey> email?
<Kilos> ya what self defence is needed
<kbmonkey> This guide will teach you a basic surveillance self-defense skill: email encryption. Once you've finished, you'll be able to send and receive emails that are coded to make sure that a surveillance agent or thief that intercepts your email can't read it.
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> because emails are like postcards: not sealed.
<Kilos> ok ill look at that then
<Kilos> ty
<kbmonkey> also you can SIGN an email to prove you sent it. So you won't fall victim to a scam if somebody impersonates you.
<kbmonkey> I am so tired phew
<kbmonkey> worked late and missed supper. whoops!
<Kilos> yip lets go sleep
<Kilos> warmer in bed
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> ty kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> thing is the brain is all hotwired from work
<kbmonkey> it is like I  live in the matrix
<Kilos> think of waves crashing on the beach
<Kilos> forget other stuff when its bedtime
<kbmonkey> true that!
<Kilos> counting sheep dont help
<Kilos> you just learn to count better
<kbmonkey> hehe
<Kilos> good sheep farmers can count mixed by 4's and 5's
<Kilos> as sheep run past them. thats amazing
<Kilos> hexdream, make this a regular channel for you
<kbmonkey> that is skill
<Kilos> ty for joining us
<Kilos> its unbeleivable to watch them kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> going to calm down and hit the hay soon
<Kilos> sleep tight guys
<Kilos> we missed maia tonight
<kbmonkey> ja
<kbmonkey> and nuvo
<Kilos> ya
<hexdream> kilos: Will do. Wil see what clients I can load on my ubuntu and android
<hexdream> kilos: suggestions?
<Kilos> clients for?
<Kilos> irc?
<hexdream> irc. Can't do the web thing all the time
<hexdream> I know there are plenty out there.
<Kilos> on unity hexchat
<Kilos> and on kde konversation
<Kilos> others use quassel
<Trixar_za> I would probably also recommend KvIRC on Qt systems
<kbmonkey> on android there is Andchat
<hexdream> haha. hexchat is well named for me :-p
<kbmonkey> :D
<Kilos> its in ubuntu repos
<Kilos> so aptitude install hexchat
<kbmonkey> hexchat is in the Debian repos too
<hexdream> Thanks for all the suggestions. Will poke them with a sharp stick
<kbmonkey> I use irssi 
<kbmonkey> that is why I get @highlights Kilos ;)
<Trixar_za> nuvolari would probably recommend weechat
<Trixar_za> :P
<kbmonkey> Kilos, you even used pidgin for irc didn't you?
<Kilos> yes in the beginning but then dcc dont work
<kbmonkey> but you'd want a real irc chat client 
<Trixar_za> We have way too many choices for an IRC client :P
<Kilos> hexchat
<Kilos> same as xchat was
 * Trixar_za is listening to: Hot Air Balloon by Owl City
<kbmonkey> sockets ;)
<Trixar_za> hehehe
<Trixar_za> I originally wrote the script that this script was forked off of
<Kilos> i go see minetest quick then bed
<Trixar_za> And I rewrote part of the current codebase to suit my needs
<Kilos> night
<kbmonkey> ha ha he's addicted
<kbmonkey> having such a hard time with css positioning :/
<kbmonkey> why would a div reposition itself just from the amount of text inside of it. gaarg.
<hexdream> OK, hexchat up and running. Will try the rest another time.
<kbmonkey> that is a good start hexdream.
<kbmonkey> don't know hexchat but it is based on xchat which I know well, so thumbs up
<hexdream> Thank  kbmonkey Hmm. OK, waay too late for me. Going to head for bed soon. Give me a shout on email/ g+ about sunday.
<kbmonkey> sure hexdream thanks for stopping by!
<kbmonkey> also need to go to bed
<kbmonkey> gnite all
<kbmonkey> Maaz, good night
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Bye
<hexdream> Thanks, and goodnight all.
 * kbmonkey detaches for some Zzzs
<kbmonkey> nite!
<Vince-0> nite!
#ubuntu-za 2014-06-25
<Kilos> morning all
<bduk1> Morning everyone
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi bduk1 mazal 
<mazal> Sorry oom , ek het vergeet
<Kilos> sies man
<mazal> Weet nie hoe nie, ek het die reminder email unread gelos om my andag te trek , en google calendar was veronderstel om my te herhinner
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
 * ThatGraemeGuy pokes superfly with a stick
<plustwo> good morning everyone o/
<Kilos> hi plustwo what woke you up
<plustwo> a twitching right eye
<plustwo> :)
<plustwo> was playing around  with SLEPOS VM install last night ...
<Kilos> ai! forced reboot
<Kilos> tswane power peeps decided i needed a 40 sec break ggrrrrr
<superfly> ohi
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<charl_> morning Kilos, superfly, plustwo, ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Sure
<superfly> hi charl_
<charl_> hi smile 
<smile> hoi charl_ :p
<charl_> fire
<charl_> oops sorry, wrong window :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-o
<ThatGraemeGuy> you have another IRC chat with US troops in the middle east?
<charl_> lol no
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> o/
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<charl_> i Vince-0 
<charl_> hi drussell 
<drussell> charl_: yo!
<Vince-0> G'day
<charl_> :)
<JabberwockyA19> morning all o/
<Kilos> hi JabberwockyA19 die_held 
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<charl_> hi JabberwockyA19 
<charl_> makulu linux - interesting
<charl_> it's been a while since i've seen a *real* south african distro of linux
<charl_> most of those projects seem to have died out
<ThatGraemeGuy> it takes a lot of resources to maintain one
<ThatGraemeGuy> and what makes SA so special that we need a distro of our own?
<charl_> i don't see why we need so many different distros in the first place
<charl_> most don't seem to offer much out of the ordinary
<ThatGraemeGuy> precisely
<charl_> and yes, good point indeed
<ThatGraemeGuy> it's human arrogance
<ThatGraemeGuy> "oh, i can do it better than that" .... *starts new distro*
<charl_> i like the spirit of freedom and choice in the open source community
<charl_> but i think there is such a thing as "now it's just getting ridiculous"
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<charl_> i like the idea of remixes more, where you can do a simple remix by including particular configuration based on an existing distro
<charl_> and then you just call it a remix and don't make a new distro out of it
<Private_User> hi all
<Private_User> hi charl_, ThatGraemeGuy, Kilos and everybody else
<Private_User> maybe we should as a collective start our own distro from scratch not based on any of the existing distros?
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<Private_User> but you guys are right lost of work and much resources are needed
<Private_User> *lots
<Private_User> but I guess most of us here are just a tad bit too loyal to ubuntu
<Private_User> alternatively we could start a completely new OS based on nothing, sjoe but thats even more work and will probably take months maybe even years to complete
<Private_User> hehe
<charl_> hi Private_User 
<charl_> i think the problem is that a lot of open source projects are started for the lol or to "scratch a personal itch"
<charl_> instead  of looking at the actual wants/needs out there and fulfilling those
<Private_User> yep agreed there charl_ and most of these distros just change the look and feel
<Kilos> whats to worry about with this message
<Kilos> (synaptic:17133): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_child_watch_add_full: assertion 'pid > 0' failed
<superfly> Kilos: I've seen that often, even in non-gtk apps... it doesn't seem to do anything, I just ignore it
<Kilos> cool ty superfly 
<Trixar_za> Private_User: It's harder to build from scratch than you'd think
<charl_> yeah if it was so easy everyone would have done it
<charl_> and then you need hardware support etc
<Private_User> yeah I would assume so but then again you right harder that I probably can imagine but not impossible I would say just alot of work requiring lots of resources
<Trixar_za> You do get tools to make it simpler, but they themselves just automate tasks. Those tasks still need to be configured by hand before they work though.
<Trixar_za> And you're a little screwed if you don't know how to configure the basic requirements :/
<Trixar_za> Like compiling the Linux kernel and which options you'd need
<charl_> i thought you all were talking about writing a new kernel
<charl_> if you want to base it on linux, it's actually quite doable
<charl_> but firstly you would need a good reason to start from scratch and not simply contribute to the linux kernel itself
<Trixar_za> Took me a month to learn enough to use Buildroot to automate some parts. And I still got it wrong the first time :P
<charl_> if you take a large project like debian, ubuntu, redhat etc you need to see how many specialists work together to make it happen
<Trixar_za> Downside with Buildroot is that it doesn't do everything for you. You have to add the Desktop Environment yourself if you need it. It does however create a nice small Linux build with Busybox options :P
<charl_> you need good package management software
<Trixar_za> Debian and Ubuntu has a lot of moving parts and people don't always follow the guidelines
<charl_> and good software repositories
<charl_> there has never been a "standard" way to ship software on linux platforms
<charl_> every distro cooks its own package management and/or repositories
<charl_> or they simply base it off some existing distro like what ubuntu did with debian
<charl_> and the two projects still share code back and forth
<Trixar_za> Yeah, but that's where other distros can come into play. You can use their repositories. I was thinking of using SliTaz's one myself and have it fill in the gaps. Maybe reverse engineer a way for the packages compiled by buildroot to be passed back into SliTaz as a package for it.
<Trixar_za> There's a Puppy Linux that does the same with Ubuntu
<charl_> if you want to ship software for linux it's a huge problem because you either need to deal with the fact that distros ship outdated versions of your software or you need to maintain your own repositories
<charl_> if you maintain your own repositories you once again need to build a bunch of different packages (pkg, rpm, etc etc)
<Trixar_za> And if you have too many packages, that in itself becomes hard
<charl_> yup
<charl_> well you end up with a mess of repositories in your apt/yum config too
<charl_> becomes very hard to manage, and then you need to manage the keys
<charl_> it's extremely poorly thought out and implemented (for modern day's standards)
<Trixar_za> Probably why you need a few people to help you out with it
<Trixar_za> I think that's Puppy's problem. Everybody creates packages, but nobody invents a way to manage them.
<charl_> lol
<charl_> well what you really need to come up with is a new design for package management entirely
<charl_> where you can push off some of the responsibilities of maintaining individual packages to the actual owners of the software
<charl_> or at least for all packages/software that is not officially maintained by the distro itself
<charl_> you will also need to standardise packaging formats so that all distros can make use of them in the same way
<charl_> so you don't have both a dpkg and rpm but you have one "universal" linux package
<Trixar_za> That would require a simple way to turn compiled code into packages. That should be simple enough for most developers.
<charl_> Trixar_za: that's not the biggest issue, all packages have pretty similar stricture
<charl_> you have some assets (images, etc) together with the binaries and config
<charl_> most distros also standardise the locations for those
<charl_> (considering that most of them do not strictly adhere to the filesystem hierarchy standard)
<charl_> and besides, the FHS is pretty vague in any case
<charl_> the biggest issue you have is dependency management
<charl_> in particular, different versions of software
<charl_> maven does an extremely good job of that, i wish we had that for all software, not only java
<Trixar_za> Yeah, you do get developers that are a little 'latest dependency version as soon as it appears' crazy
<charl_> well it's a good idea to try and "keep up with the times" but you first need to test it after upgrading
<charl_> i have seen some of the strangest issues crop up when you don't expect it .. :(
<charl_> most of this stuff isn't difficult it's just that technology evolves over time and these processes have not been standardised
<charl_> imho we need some type of linux standards body almost like we have with the w3c for web standards
<charl_> otherwise everyone just ends up doing their own thing and it turns into complete chaos (which is what we have now)
<charl_> having to package software for a number of different operating systems is almost just like browser-specific coding on websites
<Trixar_za> People will probably ignore it like the w3c too :P
<charl_> the w3c is not being ignored, i think they have made amazing progress in the last 10 years
<charl_> if i compare where we are at today compared to 10 years ago, a lot has changed (for the better too!)
<Kilos> sjoe ThatGraemeGuy what you put in there?
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz, larger
<Maaz> inna bucket for you Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> eh?
<Kilos> killed my power for 3 hours
<ThatGraemeGuy> oops
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias
<Maaz> Kilos: ¡de nada!
<Golynx> what does a broken playstation 2 and my laptop have in commen ?
<Kilos> performance
<Kilos> common
<Golynx> oh "common" :D
<Golynx> nope not performance
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> they both dont work
<Golynx> nope * cold
<Kilos> ?:
<Golynx> ok the answer is, they both got the same charging pin :)
<Kilos> ah you so lucky
<Kilos> now break that one too
<Golynx> the hot pin problem is gone after i fitted the playstations charger pin to the laptops charger 
<Golynx> lol 
<Golynx> the old pin had broken connections that caused the heat
<Kilos> its you okes that lie in bed with lappy on knees that break charger pins
<Golynx> nope built a special lappy desk, that it just a plank screwed onto a wooden table lol
<Kilos> then how did that pin break
<Kilos> its like peesp say things just broke but if you look in museums there are the same things that have never broken
<Kilos> peeps break things
<Golynx> i had this laptop about 4 years now and used it in charge alot , so the movements around i guess broken the pins inside
<Kilos> well im happy for you the prob is solved
<Golynx> yeah me too :)
<JabberwockyA19> my dad gets a new laptop every now and then from work, most of the newer things breaks after a few years (no rough handling and seldomly takes it out of the office) there's this one laptop though that does not want to give in http://www.cnet.com/products/hp-compaq-nx9010-series/
<JabberwockyA19> it's the 3.06ghz edtion, does get very hot performing almost any task including opening the start menu
<JabberwockyA19> does your laptop use a 19V PSU ?
 * JabberwockyA19 googles ps 2 psu
<Golynx> i also got a hp compaq , but with an AMD cpu
<Golynx> i think so
<Golynx> i just cut the cable from the playstation charger and cut the laptop charger cable and connected it like that
<JabberwockyA19> i will check it out!
<JabberwockyA19> need to run quickly, bbl
<smile> good night :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo peeps
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo peeps
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh, now that's lag :-o
<superfly> hi ThatGraemeGuy
 * superfly finally sat down at the PC
<Kilos> eish another power out
<Kilos> 5 hours no power today
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<spinza> Kilos:  where did the power go out?
<Kilos> hi spinza pta west
<Kilos> 3 times today
<spinza> ouch
<Kilos> ya
<spinza> have you played with a wandboard
<spinza> it is a mission to get a ubuntu + graphics + all the other things running
<Kilos> nope what is that
<spinza> armhf based hardware.  bit like a pi only more powerful
<Kilos> its the other things i battle with
<Kilos> nope ive only used desktops
<spinza> http://www.wandboard.org/
<spinza> thought if i could get ubuntu running on it, it should be a nice little lounge pc and home theatre system
<spinza> i have something but it has a fan and is noisy
<spinza> now i've had to compile kernels !!
<spinza> and things i've never done before
<Kilos> lol
<spinza> lol yeah but it's a bit annoying
<spinza> you'd thought they'd have an image ready with a basic os that supports the hardware
<spinza> the ubuntu image they supply is armel.  runs some less than optimal emulation which is not even required as the hardware is present
<Kilos> thats all too involved for me'
<charl_> good evening people
<charl_> whow still very light outside
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> sun setting around midnight now
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> haha no man i was without power for 5 hours today so catching up
<charl_> bah :(
<charl_> are they shedding their load again ?
<Kilos> they say no but who knows
<charl_> that level of technical incompetence is almost unimaginable in 2014
<Kilos> its all the years of no expansion and less maintenance since 94
<Kilos> now they playing catch up
<charl_> sounds like they are getting even further behind
<charl_> although i can remember aorund 2005/2006 i was in south africa and the power was horrible then too
<charl_> we spent almost entire days with only a few hours of electricity
<charl_> reminds me of when i was in kenya, the water only runs for a few hours a day
<charl_> so every household or business has its own tank to catch up the water
<charl_> and then pump it out again later when it's needed
<charl_> unimaginable to people living in europe
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> life in africa
<Kilos> i go crash now
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> superfly, bed time
<charl_> me too
<charl_> nn all
#ubuntu-za 2014-06-26
<mazal> Morning everyone
<bduk> More almal
<superfly> morning bduk
<bduk> How are you superfly 
<superfly> bduk: I little on the cold side, but I'll warm up when I put my beany back on. How are you?
<bduk> Fine this side Mazal is also crying bout his beany, I don't even have a jersey on.
<superfly> Eish, I'm not a vrystaat farmer, I can't stand the cold
<bduk> Also don't like the cold but it's not that cold. I get iritated quickly with a jersey or jacket if i want to work and when taking it of at work i must remember to take it home again so it's just to much trouble. 
<bduk> They say when a vrystaat farmer get cold he put on two shirts
<Kilos> ai! ai! ai! no power since 0720
<Kilos> hi superfly ThatGraemeGuy bduk mazal and others as well
<mazal> More oom
<bduk> More oom Kilos 
<Vince-0> o/ oom
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> dont you also start the oom thing
<Vince-0> ha!
<Vince-0> almal is a oom in Afrikaans?
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning young man
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-p
<Kilos> hahaha hi ThatGraemeGuy i even build a little place for bart to sleep so you dont come flying down and kill him
<ThatGraemeGuy> haha
<Kilos> does e work with up too?
<ThatGraemeGuy> when i get around to getting homedecor working you can craft a real bed, lamp, etc
<ThatGraemeGuy> it does
<Kilos> cool that was the bad part about deep mining
<Kilos> ya i must supply my poor dwarf with some home comforts
<ThatGraemeGuy> just be careful if you're holding e when you come to the top of the ladder you go flying high in the air, you must be careful not to move left/right/up/down else you'll hit something solid when you land
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> found massive old mined places. when digging down you fall some. luckily rats are good food
<ThatGraemeGuy> where?
<Kilos> -3292
<ThatGraemeGuy> only you will have mined that
<ThatGraemeGuy> unless you mean normal caves
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<ThatGraemeGuy> and never step into the darkness :-)
<Kilos> i just got there so it was shaped before
<charl_> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: that's just a cave
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> massive. if i wasnt first there id think you been there. but not as tidy
<ThatGraemeGuy> do you hit lava often down there or not really?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: No problem
<Kilos> only that once
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: i've set up the map script: http://mt.donaldson.za.net/
<Kilos> how do i scroll left and right
<ThatGraemeGuy> drag the image with the mouse or use browser's scrollbars
<ThatGraemeGuy> hoping the co-ordinate scal might help when feeling a bit lost :)
<Kilos> oh wow ty
<Kilos> ive even tried turn my mouse 90 degrees
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i dunno if opera has scroll bars
<ThatGraemeGuy> got it working?
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> hi ThatGraemeGuy, charl_
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning :)
<Kilos> ya ty ThatGraemeGuy dragging the image worked
<ThatGraemeGuy> cool
 * superfly set up the dragging thingie on the map
<ThatGraemeGuy> it even works on my mobile
<Kilos> dankie oompie
<mazal> Morning superfly , can I bother ?
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy, that map , is it a mod or how exactly do you get that onto the server ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> its a python script that you run
<mazal> Can you point me in the right direction where I can dl it please
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://mt.donaldson.za.net/minetestmapper-numpy.py
<ThatGraemeGuy> you also need to apt-get install python-numpy
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh and grab http://mt.donaldson.za.net/colors.txt as well
<mazal> I don't know zip about python. Where do I put those two files ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> it must be in the same dir as the python script
<ThatGraemeGuy> anywhere you want really
<ThatGraemeGuy> */10 * * * * /home/minetest/minetestmapper-numpy.py /home/minetest/.minetest/worlds/Fook_Island /home/minetest/map/fook_island.png --drawscale --draworigin --origincolor red
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's the cron job i set up
<mazal> Thanx will try it
<ThatGraemeGuy> /home/minetest/map is set up to be served by the web server in my case
<mazal> Is all a bit greek to me
<mazal> If I understand that correct , the script produces the png file , which in turn must be in web server
<superfly> yes
<ThatGraemeGuy> ^^ what he said
<mazal> Kewl I got a png , now need to figure out how to server it with apache
<ThatGraemeGuy> you already have apache running for some other purpose?
<mazal> Yep
<mazal> It's installed , but not setup though
<mazal> Just the default " It works "
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok cool
<mazal> btw , that */10 in first block means every 10 minutes yes ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> correct
<mazal> What is a good apache config tool ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> vim
<superfly> vi
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-D
<superfly> ^5
<ThatGraemeGuy> woot!
<mazal> Ish eina , that means editing the conf file :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> do you want the map accessible from the root of your web site or a url like /map/?
<ThatGraemeGuy> so http:/mysite/ or http://mysite/map/ ?
<mazal> mysite/map would be nice
<ThatGraemeGuy> just add a line like this in the default vhost then:
<ThatGraemeGuy> Alias /map/ /path/to/place/you/put/the/png
<ThatGraemeGuy> might need to "sudo a2enmod alias && sudo service apache2 reload" before that works
<mazal> If I run a cp command in a crontab entry , will it overwrite the destination file automatically everytime ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes
<mazal> Thanx ThatGraemeGuy , gonna see if I can get this working. 
<ThatGraemeGuy> np
<ThatGraemeGuy> you running a server? our world not good enough for you? :P
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> I've been playing on a lan server that I made for me and Barry for more than a week now. The online server lags too bad
<Kilos> sigh
<ThatGraemeGuy> that should be fixed, we moved it
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, the e dont seem to speed bart up much
<Kilos> going up
<Kilos> 15 mins to get halfway
<ThatGraemeGuy> weird
<Kilos> just space and e hey?
<ThatGraemeGuy> try pressing J and see if is says fast mode enabled
<Kilos> yoohoo thats rocking now ty
<mazal> ThatGraemeGuy, one of our biggest problems is me and Barry is on the same router on only a 2mb line. So lag hammers us
<ThatGraemeGuy> the server is in SA now, even Kilos on 3G hasn't got lag anymore
<Kilos> and you gotta maintain your castle and stuff mazal sdo make plans not excuses
<Kilos> and go see ThatGraemeGuy s pyramid and the flys ship
<mazal> I saw the ship , looks awesome. 
<mazal> Barry is busy testing on the new server to see how it goes
<ThatGraemeGuy> 2mbit is plenty for a game like this, it only sends small packets back and forth, it's the latency that usually makes for a poor experience, and now that its in SA it should be better
<ThatGraemeGuy> like i said Kilos is on 3G which is typically a poor choice for gaming but he's reported no lag since switching
<Kilos> no one can complain about that speed map opens as fast as ladder rises holding e down
<bduk> Thanks you clever guys. Also no lag here
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, you wanted glass. 99 here in chest by me now
<ThatGraemeGuy> thanks, i already made 12 stacks of 99 ;-)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> bragger
<Kilos> weeee
<Kilos> we need to make straight roads without bends
<Kilos> e works lekker. like having a turbo audi
<superfly> phew, that e is dangerous
<ThatGraemeGuy> superfly: with great power comes great responsibility :P
<superfly> haha
<Kilos> ya i ran into the blocks i put by the turns a few times
<Kilos> yay for apples and rat
<ThatGraemeGuy> you need to be carefule running on hilly terrain too you might throw yourself into a low area without realising
<Kilos> i use roads , im civilized
<Kilos> oh ThatGraemeGuy can you give me a couple of them rubber tree saplings please
<ThatGraemeGuy> jungle tree you mean? we don't have rubber trees?
<Kilos> and them long tall acorns i think
<Kilos> there were rubber
<ThatGraemeGuy> that was on the other test world i had, not this one
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> I am yet to run into jungle tress
<mazal> trees even
<ThatGraemeGuy> jungles weren't enabled when superfly generated the map originally, we imported them ;-)
<Kilos> look at ThatGraemeGuy s house 
<Kilos> very tall
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't think i have any jungle saplings, but i have tons of cotton seed, help yourself
<Kilos> you gotta build up to cut them
<Kilos> no man
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you want saplings just chop at the leaves
<Kilos> i dont farm cotton any more
<ThatGraemeGuy> easier than trying to chop down the whole jungle tree those things are massive
<Kilos> saplings fall only when you cut the trees dont they
<ThatGraemeGuy> and they grow so close together that taking down 1 tree isn't likely to drop any saplings anyway
<ThatGraemeGuy> no you can just chop at leaves
<Kilos> aha c ool
<ThatGraemeGuy> most of the time you just get leaves, but sometimes you get a sapling
<Kilos> so hows the lag mazal ?
<charl_> hmmm the linux-firmware package has just been updated to version 1.127.4 but i don't know why
<charl_> there is nothing on packages.ubuntu.com or ubuntu security notices about it yet
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux-firmware/linux-firmware_1.127.4/changelog
<charl_> ThatGraemeGuy: ah thanks, i'll look there next time
<charl_> oh i see there was a link after all on packages.ubuntu.com, missed it earlier
<ThatGraemeGuy> to be fair, http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/linux-firmware lists 1.127.3 i just followed the url to its changelog and changed the 3 to 4
<ThatGraemeGuy> sometimes you get lucky like that
<charl_> yeah exactly
<Kilos> uh oh ThatGraemeGuy game not working
<Kilos> logs on then permalag
<Kilos> you broke it
<ThatGraemeGuy> working for me
<ThatGraemeGuy> try close, re-open that sometimes fixes glitches
<ThatGraemeGuy> you timed out try now
<ThatGraemeGuy> kilos i see you crafting sticks 4 at a time
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can middle-click in the sticks in the crafter's result block to pick up 10 at a time
<Kilos> ya i gotta drag them to inventory isnt it
<Kilos> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> so planks in the crafter makes 4 sticks per plank, middle click 4 times to pick up 40 sticks
<Kilos> cool ty
<ThatGraemeGuy> np
<mazal> Bye everyone
<Kilos> cool thats more better
<Kilos> ai! ai! ai! another 40 mins no power
<Kilos> time to email the mayor of pta
<Kilos> google mayor of pretoria south african email address
<Kilos> Maaz, google mayor of pretoria south african email address
<Maaz> Kilos: "City of Tshwane Metropolitan Municipality - Wikipedia, the free ..." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/City_of_Tshwane_Metropolitan_Municipality :: "An Open Letter to the Mayor of Pretoria - Environment News South ..." http://www.environment.co.za/laws-and-procedures/an-open-letter-to-the-mayor-of-pretoria.html :: "Contact Us - Tshwane"
<Maaz> http://www.tshwane.gov.za/Contact%20Us/Pages/default.aspx :: "Sexual & Reproductive Health Program in South Africa…
<bduk> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi bduk 
<Kilos> ha jou 1 het af geval
<bduk> Sal hom nou nou weer optel
<bduk> Kilos: 
<Kilos> ya bduk 
<bduk> Daai manne se server loopsoos n roomys
<Kilos> maak nie saak nie man ek terg net
<Kilos> ya dis lekker vinnig ne
<Kilos> ek speel lekker nou op die ene
<bduk> Dis nou 'n plesier om te speel. 
<bduk> Is jy besig om te speel nou?
 * Kilos stem
<Kilos> nee ek is besig om tswane mense te epos en te kerm oor krag
<Kilos> het jy ThatGraemeGuy se pyramid gaan sien sjoe die mense darem
<Kilos> en die vlieg se skip
<Kilos> jy moet binne hulle kyk nie net van buite beloer nie
<bduk> Dag jy maak net 'n grap. Ja weet nie of dit regtig gaan help nie alles in die land is mar besig om uitmekaar te val. Ek en Mazal gaan more kragdag toe hulle stal allerhandedinge en nuwe maniere uit oor hoe om van die grid af te kom maar ai dis vrek duur
<bduk> Sal gaan loer
<Kilos> bduk, waar kry ek nups data kabel
<Kilos> ups
<bduk> Ish ek het nog nooit soiets gesoek nie, myne het 'n gewone flylead utp plug agter maar as jy my more onthou kan ek vir jou uitvind
<Kilos> haha
<bduk> Nou hoekom lag jy?
<Kilos> ek is seker is is siek in die ups, dit sit af na 3 sekondes en batery wys nog oor 12v
<bduk> Het jy die batterye uitgehaal en gemeet. Dis ook nie tese die batterye is reg as hulle 12v wys nie.Hulle kan die reg te volts wys maar sodra hulle moet werk is hulle te swak
<Kilos> ek sal dit toets met n kar se spotlight
<bduk> ja jy sal moet toets met iets wat krag trek n voltmeter trek geen stroom nie
<bduk> Hoe oud is hulle
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> jare
<Kilos> weggooi goed wat ek gekry het
<Kilos> skrap pc en toe kom dit saam toe hulle wou skoonmaak
<bduk> Is dit die 7amp/uur batterye?
<bduk> As hulle jare oud is is hulle gedaan hulle hou maar so 3 tot 5 jaar eintlik
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> sal moet oop maak en kyk
<bduk> Het jy jou brief klaar geskryf? Ek hoor hulle se elektrisiteit verbruik is hoog jy moet jou pc's afsit anders sithulle weer jou krag af
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ja dis gestuur
<bduk> jY VAT SO LAK OM TE ANTWOORD EK DAG ek praat met myself. Sorry vir die groot letters
<Kilos> na customercare <customercare@tshwane.gov.za>
<bduk> Dis ok seker waar dit gaan stop
<Kilos> man ek het so kwaai gemy ek het mese verloor in die groot grot
<Kilos> ek is skoon verdwaal nou hier onder
<bduk> Ek moet gaan slaap more sukkel Mazal om my wakker te hou. Wens die ou wat die game uit gevind het kry n pyn laaaaag in sy nek
<Kilos> o en ek het gaan eet ook
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<bduk> neeman dis nog te vroeg moet nog bietjie myn
<Kilos> haha
<superfly> Naandsê oom Kilos 
<Kilos> naand my vkieg, ek by die warm goed weer
<Kilos> waar is graampie
<Kilos> vlieg
<bduk> Kilos: lyk my jyt ietsie gedring om warm te bly naand superfly 
<Kilos> lol groot vuur hier onder
<Kilos> -3375
<superfly> Hi bduk 
<superfly> Wow, that's far down
<Kilos> ya but quick with e used superfly 
<Kilos> 2 mins or 3 not 45 anymore
<Kilos> come see fire
<superfly> I will when I am at my pc
<Kilos> im trying to get past it to attack from the back. he goes headon 
<Kilos> ill be here a while yet. this is too exciting. biggest lava so far i think
<bduk> Kilos: jy moet ophou m3t die vuur speel jy weet wat het die ou mense altyd gese
<Kilos> haha jy maak die bed nat
<Kilos> Maaz, tell ThatGraemeGuy Bring water!!
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell ThatGraemeGuy on freenode
 * Kilos goes to get hot water bottle
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell ThatGraemeGuy Bring water!!" 19 minutes and 48 seconds ago
<ThatGraemeGuy> oi
<Kilos> hehe
<bduk> Hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> lo
<superfly> ohi
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<bduk> Lekker slaap almal. And thanks again for making the server faster
<Kilos> jy ook dankie bduk 
<inetpro> goeienaand 
<Kilos> naand inetpro gaanit?
<superfly> hi inetpro
<inetpro> Hi Kilometers and supervlieg 
<Kilos> haha
 * inetpro good and you? 
<Kilos> ook so danke
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<charl_> nn all
#ubuntu-za 2014-06-27
<Kilos> greetings za peeps
<bduk1> More almal
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Squirm> morning
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Squirm> hey Maaz 
<Squirm> mazal
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<mazal> Oom Kilos 
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<charl_> hi mazal 
<mazal> Hi charl_ 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<superfly> morning all
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Okay :-)
<charl_> hi superfly 
<Kilos> hi mazal charl_ superfly 
<Kilos> http://is.gd/cXH4Yo
<Kilos> go za
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<mazal> Bye everyone , enjoy your weekend
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Rynofear> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Rynomster 
<Kilos> hows things
<Rynomster> good thanks and u?
<Kilos> good ty
<Rynomster> :):)
<Rynomster> I somehow became lead developer of a cryptocurrency without knowing it
<Kilos> haha
<Rynomster> strange things happen in open source projects
<Rynomster> but im fortunate to say all my income comes from open source projects from freenode :)
<Kilos> cool
<superfly> you get paid for open source?
<superfly> nice
<superfly> wish I could
<Rynomster> hehe well its all donations I guess :P
<Rynomster> some people just ask for ur paypal account
<Rynomster> http://businesstech.co.za/news/government/61393/sa-government-offering-incentives-to-keep-whites-out-of-jobs/
<Vince-0> Kilos: o/
<Vince-0> Rynomster: !
<Vince-0> it isn't Dosh is it?
<Vince-0> http://carbonite.co.za/f32/dosh-79122/
<Rynomster> my internet is very slow today :< telkom ftl..
<Rynomster> lol no its not dosh
<Rynomster> its called cinnicoin :P
<Vince-0> cool!
<Vince-0> I'm mining X11 on wafflepool at the moment
<Vince-0> ow wait, trying X13 today
<Vince-0> SXC it looks like
<Vince-0> profitability is all over the place
<Rynomster> I stopped mining months ago... I have 14 R9280x's if u wanna buy cheap gfx cards / rigs :P
<Vince-0> yaw
<Vince-0> I'm running just 4 280x
<Vince-0> but there's no profit in GPU any more
<Vince-0> so it's more for educational purposes
<Vince-0> you may have some luck selling those on carbonite
<Vince-0> but a few such rigs / gpus have been going lately
<Rynomster> Yea I was making so much mining between November and February, eventually I maxed out my houses power, so it was either get another circuit breaker, or start moving machines to friends and families houses, then profit just started going down
<Rynomster> house's*
<Rynomster> now I just develop for cryptos :P
<Vince-0> kewl, what skills does that require
<Vince-0> C?
<Rynomster> wrote a p2p encrypted messaging system for cinni :)
<Rynomster> C, CPP, Qt
<Vince-0> my current revenue on 4 280x cards doing X11/X13 is like $3.42
<Rynomster> that's almost nothing :(
<Vince-0> yep
<Vince-0> sometimes its double
<Vince-0> but in Jan it was like $13
<Rynomster> I stopped mining when it got to under $5/MHS
<Rynomster> well for scrypt
<Vince-0> ya, my only hope is for new algo's where there arent these specialized miners manufactured yet
<Vince-0> just nice to look at the numbers I guess
<Rynomster> im busy writing a new algo
<Vince-0> woah!
<Rynomster> but it will be months before its done
<Vince-0> so how do you get people to start mining it?
<Rynomster> will let u know when the coin launches :P
<Rynomster> lol well ill write my own miner too :)
<Vince-0> make a post on carbonite, there's a virtual currency sub-section
<Rynomster> when my internet is capable of doing more than IRC I will
<Rynomster> lol
<Rynomster> tekom reset my port last week, and it was perfect, now its so slow again :(
<Vince-0> aah, third world problems..
<charl_> Rynomster: whow that article is shocking, it appears they outclass apartheid on the matter of racism now
<charl_> just spoke to somebody in .za on jabber, said "oh that's been happening for a long time now, nothing new"
<charl_> Rynomster: what is the p2p encrypted messaging system called?
<nuvolari> otr?
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<charl_> nuvolari: otr is based on existing systems like xmpp afaik
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos!
<nuvolari> waste?
<nuvolari> @ charl_ 
<charl_> nuvolari: waste? sorry not sure i understand
<charl_> bbl
<nuvolari> charl_: google p2p encryption
<nuvolari> that comes up
<nuvolari> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WASTE
<Kilos> hi magespawn hows you man?
<Kilos> been nuked yet?
<Kilos> yo inetpro naweek. rus bietjie
<charl_> nuvolari: oh :) hahahah
<charl_> that is the name of the actual protocol :D
<charl_> have a good weekend all
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> you not coming down superfly ?
<superfly> coming down?
<Kilos> -3372
<Kilos> big lava
<Kilos> i dunno what happened to graeme. so just killed a piece
<Kilos> -3387.5 and safe to use e just kick the rats outa the way
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> oh, I'll come down just now
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<superfly> ohi
<Kilos> magespawn, you here?
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 late night?
<Vince-0> the night is young
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-06-28
<Kilos> morning all of ya
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning Kilos, everyone
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok done with work nonsense, time to get on with life stuff :-) have a good day
<Kilos> you too
<Kilos> ha Symmetria where you been
<Symmetria> heh busy mate, very busy
<Symmetria> I love east africa, occasionally people are selling stuff and they obviously have *NO* clue what its worth 
<Kilos> sjoe , are you at least having success
<Symmetria> I got me 2 bottles of johnny walker king george V whisky for $200 a bottle !
<Symmetria> I have no idea where the ugandan airport shop got the stuff that they could sell it for that, or if they had just mislabelled it, but thats an insanely low price
<Kilos> lol that stuff isnt even any good for cleaning engine parts
<Kilos> the smell of whisky makes my tummy turn
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<smile> hi :p
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> :)
<smile> how are you? ;)
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> watching boks kill scots
<smile> I'm fine too ;
<smile> ;)
<smile> Kilos: have a look at this: https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:AM
<smile> :D
<Kilos> after the game i will
<smile> :)
<theblazehen> Hey all, Kilos 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> hmm... poor scots
<Kilos> 55/6
<theblazehen> hey Kilos, you busy during the day?
<Kilos> not really
<Kilos> on and off with sheep and cooking
<theblazehen> I'm currenctly working on this work from home site, making around $10 - $20 per hour depending on how fast I work
<Kilos> why?
<theblazehen> ah, kk
<Kilos> what you need
<theblazehen> Internet explorer, Paypal account, and a fake SSN
<theblazehen> Maybe run IE in wine?
<Kilos> ie? eeeek
<theblazehen> yeah.. 11 is good though
<theblazehen> "good"
<Kilos> what needs doing, i dont have any accounts
<theblazehen> oh and us prixy
<theblazehen> proxy*
<Kilos> whats a fake ssn
<theblazehen> get IE running, maybe in XP VM, register with paypal, then sign up for account with US proxy and generate a fake Social security Number 
<theblazehen> Sign up for clickworker account with a proxy in the US I mean
<theblazehen> I can let you use my proxy if you want
<theblazehen> Wait I cant sorry
<Kilos> fake stuff be illegal?
<theblazehen> dunno if it is in SA..
<theblazehen> its basically a USA ID
<Kilos> why fake?who you hiding from
<theblazehen> Well if you have an american ID then you can use real SSN...
<Kilos> and what must be done
<theblazehen> Boring stuff. LIke seeing if an answer is relevant to a question, or if google or bing did the best search
<Kilos> $10 a day is $10 more than i make now
<theblazehen> $10 / hour
<Kilos> ya i see
<Kilos> so you read stuff?
<theblazehen> yeah, then give answer
<Kilos> but if its in heavy geek im lost
<theblazehen> nah, really easy
<Kilos> i understand normal english
<Kilos> i could do that then
<theblazehen> http://imgur.com/BgFIlfU Like that
<theblazehen> Then you say if answer is correct
<theblazehen> Get $0.03 for answering that. I do one around once every 6 seconds
<Kilos> i dont even know who that boomer person is
<theblazehen> yeah, but you look if the answer is in the answer section
<theblazehen> If it is, then it's good
<smile> good night! :)
<Kilos> night smile 
<ThatGraemeGuy> evening all
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> i wanted to ask you something
<Kilos> hmm...
<theblazehen> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-06-29
<Cantide> gooi more oom Kilos '<
<Kilos> hi Cantide and others
<Cantide> :p
<Cantide> what's up?
<Cantide> it's nearly 3 pm here
<Kilos> now much and there?
<Cantide> thinking of what to do today..
<Cantide> feeling lazy lol
<Kilos> ai!
<Cantide> :D
<Symmetri1> sup
<Kilos> hi Symmetri1 
<Symmetria> http://valhalla.clue.be/~vort/cabinet.jpg http://valhalla.clue.be/~vort/equipment.jpg 
<Symmetria> ^^^ my home internet connection :P
<Symmetria> sorry pics are a bit large
<Kilos> eish man the cabinet one is upside down and head too sore to stand on it
<Symmetria> huh upside down? displays fine in chrome here
<Symmetria> the right way up ;p
<Kilos> hmm... i use opera
<Kilos> dont like chrome much
<Symmetria> lol the equipment photo is where its really at though
<Kilos> yeah i see. looks good
<Kilos> such a shame running a bunch of windows pcs off such a nice setup
<Symmetria> :P macs mostly
<Kilos> haha
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> Im actually starting to build my own place shortly
<Symmetria> should be signing to buy the land in the next week or so
<Symmetria> http://www.theplancollection.com/house-plans/home-plan-25663/big-images
<Symmetria> thats the plans for the new place
<Vince-0> nuvolari: !
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> oom!
<Vince-0> I mean Kilos!
<Kilos> hahaha cheeky
<nuvolari> !vince
<nuvolari> -0
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> gaan dit goed oom?
<Kilos> ja dankie en self seun?
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie oom.
<nuvolari> neus brand net
<nuvolari> en is verstop :-/
<nuvolari> verkoue het my nog nie gelos nie
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> eet baie uie
<nuvolari> sy versuur nou bietjie ons verhouding
<nuvolari> uie?
<nuvolari> of knoffel?
<Kilos> onions
<nuvolari> dan hou ek sommer die mense ook weg
<Kilos> enn stuk knoffel daagliks
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> pitersielie vat weg die knoffel reuk
<nuvolari> oe lekker, ek smul nou aan 'n stukkie oorskied van gisteraand se braai
<Kilos> pietersielie
<nuvolari> lieflik
<Kilos> yum
<Vince-0> jeepers, look at the time
<nuvolari> exactly
<Vince-0> are you going to make gateway in an hour?
<nuvolari> it's about 40 minutes if nothing goes wrong on the road IIRC
<nuvolari> but then you have to tell me that I have to leave now 
<nuvolari> aka confirm 
<nuvolari> ;P
<Vince-0> ha! I don't think kbmonkey is going to make it
<nuvolari> bah :'(
<nuvolari> but he seemed keen
<nuvolari> or is he not in umhlanga any more?
<theblazehen> Whats happening?
<Vince-0> nope
<Vince-0> there's always 17:25
<nuvolari> theblazehen: catching a movie
<nuvolari> yeah
<Vince-0> and 20:45
<nuvolari> I don't mind
<nuvolari> I do mind 20:45!
<Vince-0> 165 minutes for transformers
<nuvolari> if kbmonkey can make it for 17:25 I'd take it
<Vince-0> I dunno,
<Vince-0> lets wait for 4pm and go
<nuvolari> ok
<nuvolari> cool
<nuvolari> if the movie don't work out we can just hang?
<Kilos> the monkey said he wouldnt be online this weekend so maybe family stuff came up
<Vince-0> the movie will work, don't worry
<Vince-0> I suppose there's going to be loads of lighties running around 'cos schools finished this week
<nuvolari> yeah
<nuvolari> ok, so meeting at gateway at 16:00
<Vince-0> there are plenty seats open in the mid section
<nuvolari> ahooi kbmonkey 
 * nuvolari pokes around
 * Squirm- looks around
<Kilos> hi Squirm- 
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> what have you got ticked in your skills page on profile
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> sjoe, summer thunderstorm in the middle of winter
<Cantide> summer for me here :p
<superfly> Kilos: thunderstorms are normal for winter
<superfly> well, mayne not THUNDERstorms, but storms and lots and lots of rain
<superfly> :-P
<Kilos> not here man superfly 
<Kilos> at least i dont seem to remember them in winter
<Kilos> will ask inetpro_ 
<Kilos> the cape weather is always yuck man
<Kilos> its a wonder peeps live there
<Kilos> its big bangs here and lightning
<theblazehen> Kilos: yeah, we got them too here
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> ask some old peeps if its natural for winter theblazehen 
<theblazehen> heh, I know it's not Kilos 
<Kilos> good i thought so
<Kilos> raining now too
<theblazehen> rain stopped over here now
<Cantide> send some this way, please :p
<Kilos> korea needs rain?
<Cantide> not really
<Cantide> it rains a lot here these days
<Cantide> summer...
<Cantide> but i like it... keeps it cool and seems to clean the air
<Cantide> and i barely need to be outside
<Cantide> my home and my office are both near subway stations
<Kilos> yip rain removes all the pollution out the air for a while
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> and with Beijing not so far away
<Cantide> things can get quite smoggy quite quickly ,_,
<Kilos> ai! was looking at q4wine and went to the help and got this
<Kilos> Sorry
<Kilos> Ukraine is at war with Russia. Aggressive military Intervention in Crimea and Eastern regions has begun.
<Kilos> There is no real reasons for this brother-killing war.
<Kilos> This site and all my projects are closed for now. Have a nice day.
<theblazehen> Kilos: ?
<Kilos> http://q4wine.brezblock.org.ua/documentation/q4wine_en_za/05-first-steps.html
<theblazehen> ai
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> mankind and his continuous wars
<Kilos> hi psychicist 
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-06-22
<squish102> inetpro: the fastest i have recorded in iternet speed was downloading 2 1gig files from oracle
<squish102> http://i.imgur.com/4rlI0tk.png
<squish102> 330 MB/sec or 2640 Mbit/s... now that is some serious BW
<squish102> i was so surprised, i could not get the screenshot quick enough and nearly missed it
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<barrydk> More almal
<Kilos> hi barrydk  
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<Kilos> hi Cryterion  inetpro  
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<pieter2627> hi all
<superfly> morning pieter2627
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<mazal> Shees ek kry nie 'n woord in nie :P
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Would anybody know why my chromium refuses to save my web logins for all sites even if I choose save ?
<mazal> I don't see a setting for it
<Cryterion> settings - Show Advanced Settings then scroll down to Passwords and Forms
<mazal> Thanx. Mine is enabled though. Wonder why it aint working
<Cryterion> Hmm, not sure then, show it a 4pound hammer, might react then
<Kilos> lol
<MaNI> are you sure it is not saving them - vs not autofilling them - there is a seperate setting for autofill
<mazal> Mani yep not saving , not a trainsmash , just annoying
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez  
<smile> Kilos: ping
<Kilos> smile pong
<smile> you left #phillw :o
<Kilos> ya it keeps me awake while im napping
<smile> you nappin'?
<Kilos> i was lol
<smile> my error? :o
<Kilos> np
<smile> okay :D
<smile> I mailed you
<Kilos> put one of those yes i saw
<Kilos> request denied thing
<smile> Kilos: yeah, because Afrikaans was already present ;)
<Kilos> put one piece of the stuff you want translated on slexy.org so i can see
<smile> I mailed you the correct link :p I have it in github for you to see
<Kilos> i dunno what generic means in a translation
<Kilos> ok give the link here please
<smile> Kilos: there is Afrikaans (South-Africa) and Afrikaans (Namibia)
<Kilos> been busy working on plumbing
<smile> and there is Afrikaans (generic) = Afrikaans in general
<smile> https://github.com/Smile4ever/VLC-Lyrics-Finder/blob/master/locale/template/eng.txt
<Kilos> you just want those words translated?
<Kilos> pieter2627  an artist such as a singer is that an artieste of kunstenaar
<Kilos> anyone else may comment as well
<smile> Kilos: http://hugsmile.eu/file/lyricsfinder/screenshot-v030-afr.png :D
<smile> thank you! :D
<Kilos> lemme see
<Kilos> what about date smile  
<Kilos> jaar van vrystelling
<Kilos> but it looks ok to me
<smile> Kilos: how do you mean? ;)
<Kilos> when released
<smile> yeah, but I don't use that text anywhere, do I? :o
<Kilos> i thought it should show when the song was released
<Kilos> dont peeps want to know that?
 * Kilos waits
<smile> Kilos: that's not implemented :)
<Kilos> if you do somehing do it properly
<Kilos> hehe
<smile> lol :P it's already over 1000 lines
<Kilos> lol np lad
<smile> you can say anything, except that I'm lazy: https://github.com/Smile4ever/VLC-Lyrics-Finder/commits/master
<Kilos> yeah you keep busy
<Kilos> well done
<smile> Kilos: I needed to lookup the language codes for Afrikaans, because the script was not supporting it, lol
<smile> :D
<Kilos> lol
<smile> https://github.com/Smile4ever/VLC-Lyrics-Finder/commit/f79bd461e3bc3d89c226fa0416d2480f1bd4b9c6 (second block)
<smile> the  lyricsfinder.lua 
<Kilos> sjoe you hurt my head
<smile> Kilos: too many codes? ;)
<Kilos> ya headache stuff for me
<smile> even more headaches
<smile> https://github.com/Smile4ever/VLC-Lyrics-Finder/commit/3bf71bf1a5833343bb9e1d77d431601a946a274b
<Kilos> who knows what that power cut was all abou
<Kilos> swines
<mazal> Evening everyone
<mazal> I need some advice please
<mazal> I want to make a one-line script to update after midnight to utilize all that data , but are unsure if I must use apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade
<pieter2627> Kilos: kunstenaar
<Kilos> ty piet
<Kilos> smile|away  kunstenaar
<Kilos> for artist
<mazal> Looks like I must format :(
<smile> Kilos: thank you, understood :)
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> :)
<smile> Anyone interested in trying out https://github.com/Smile4ever/VLC-Lyrics-Finder ? :)
<Kilos> smile  thats for windows
<superfly> Maaz: tell mazal upgrade -y
<Maaz> superfly: Righto, I'll tell mazal on freenode
<superfly> Maaz: tell mazal or unattended upgrades 
<Maaz> superfly: Got it, I'll tell mazal on freenode
<smile> Kilos: it's not! :o
<Kilos> whats this C:\Program Files\VideoLAN\VLC\lua\extensions\lyricsfinder.lua
<Kilos> oh does it fit into vlc
<Kilos> ah i see now
<Kilos> vlc extension
<Kilos> my bad
<Kilos> i read to where it said windows then closed it
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<inetpro> Kilos: do we have a meeting tomrrow?
<Kilos> yessir
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> you forgot?
<Kilos> oh my we havent published the fact
<inetpro> and all the other thingies
<Kilos> ive been foning telkom to get ians tower fixed
<inetpro> Kilos: thanks for the tweets
<inetpro> will you please send on the mailing list as well?
<Kilos> done
<inetpro> Kilos: cool, ty
<Kilos> i even used chrome for the first time in a week
<Kilos> sorry i forgot inetpro  
<Kilos> i tried to see tswane load shedding schedule but it wouldnt open
<Kilos> so i thought you broke it
<inetpro> obviously
<Kilos> hi Langjan  
<Kilos> you in ptown?
<Langjan> Hi there Kilos howzit? No loadshed tonite?
<Kilos> nope
<Langjan> No leaving in the morning
<Kilos> lucky day
<Kilos> most likely gonna rain
<Langjan> Hope youre wrong
<Langjan> Any Thunderbird fundis on line?
<Kilos> ya the pro is here
<Kilos> what  do you want to know Langjan  
<Kilos> he fixed my tb to even tell me when i have meetings
<Langjan> Good, mine is driving me nuts, marks everything as junk, no matter how many times I try to cancel all junk filters
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> That's easy
<Langjan> Calendar?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> off the ubuntu fridge
<Langjan> fridge?
<Kilos> Maaz  google ubuntu fridge
<Maaz> Kilos: "Ubuntu Fridge" http://fridge.ubuntu.com/ :: "Ubuntu Fridge | Fridge Calendar" http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/fridge/ :: "Ubuntu Fridge | Ubuntu Release Calendar" http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/ubuntu-release-calendar/ :: "IoT: Canonical and GE's FirstBuild Collaborate on ... - Ubuntu Insights" https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/05/11/iot-canonical-
<Maaz> and-ges-firstbuild-collaborate-on-smart-refrigerator/ :: "Meet The Smart Fridge That Runs Ub…
<smile> bye :)
<Kilos> toods smile  sleep well lad
<smile> good night! :)
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> second power cut for the day
<Kilos> hi melodie  
<MaNI> ouch
<melodie> hello Kilos o/
<melodie> hi MaNI 
<MaNI> hi
<Kilos> MaNI  you havent met melodie  yet
<MaNI> is melodie a greeting bot or a person? :p
<Kilos> a lady in france that made another flavour of ubuntu
<MaNI> ahh okay, cool
<Kilos> ubuntu with openbox
<Kilos> too clever for me
<MaNI> hehe
<melodie> MaNI I'm a mummy, and geek as well
<melodie> developing the Bento Openbox project
<melodie> so.. not a bot, sorry to disapoint you! ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> we collect peeps from all over
<Kilos> even a guy in china in the africa channel
<MaNI> those things sound better than a bot, so I'm sure I'll get over it
<MaNI> two power outages kilos, did you get hit in morning and night or something?
<Kilos> yes 30 mins this morning and about 20 mins now
<Kilos> someone stuffing around im sure
<Kilos> whats going on here 
<Kilos> http://seclists.org/nmap-dev/2015/q2/194
<MaNI> ergh, not sure what telkom are doing :/
<smile> Hi
<Kilos> you supposed to be asleep smile  
<smile> Sorry :-P
<smile> I was watchin tele
<Kilos> lol
<smile> All people are watching digital tv here
<Kilos> im ready for bed now
<smile> And I still receive it analog :)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> meeting tomorrow night
<smile> Yeah heard about it
<smile> Good night :)
<smileOo> Slaapwel
#ubuntu-za 2015-06-23
<nlsthzn> maaz tell kilos happy b-day uncle kilos
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<mazal> maaz tell superfly Thanx
<Maaz> mazal: Righto, I'll tell superfly on freenode
<Kilos> morning all. ty nlsthzn  
<Kilos> morning pieter2627  inetpro  and others
<pieter2627> morning Kilos, all and others :p
<Kilos> sjoe ! winter in afrika
<superfly> .
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, mazal on freenode told me "tell superfly Thanx" 1 hour, 55 minutes and 7 seconds ago
<superfly> mazal: you're welcome
<superfly> morning Kilos, pieter2627
<Kilos> morning superfly  
<superfly> happy birthday, oom!
<pieter2627> Hi superfly 
<Kilos> ty very much superfly  
<pieter2627> wow, congrats on another age of wisdom oom Kilos
<pieter2627> superfly: before the meeting tonight. Will ubuntu-in-the-wild page still be created (or maybe discussed tonight)?
<Kilos> lol ty
<pieter2627> Kilos: it is a saying that my youth group created for bdays some time ago
<Kilos> its a good saying pieter2627  
<Kilos> but i dont seem to get wiser, just colder
<pieter2627> haha
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Cryterion> Morning
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<Kilos> who can comment on axxess mobile
<Kilos> they have 2g for R98
<ThatGraemeGuy> MTN network, so judge based on your MTN signal more than anything else
<ThatGraemeGuy> I use it
<ThatGraemeGuy> second sim in my phone
<Kilos> yes but is that contract only ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> https://www.axxess.co.za/mobile-data
<ThatGraemeGuy> used to get EDGE on a good day at home, but I see MTN have thrown some upgrades our way and I now get HSDPA+ most of the time
<Kilos> i dont see contract or prepaid
<ThatGraemeGuy> it's not contract, it's month-to-month
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> ty
<ThatGraemeGuy> https://www.mtn.co.za/pages/coverage-map.aspx
<Kilos> ty
<mazal> Morning everyone
 * mazal takes a break and a coke
<Kilos> ai! how do you convert modern gps co-ords to the old way
<Kilos> https://www.fcc.gov/encyclopedia/degrees-minutes-seconds-tofrom-decimal-degrees
<Kilos> hopefully
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> that sucks NaN° NaN' NaN"
<mazal> okydokey , up to date for now
<magespawn> good morning all
<mazal> morning magespawn
<Kilos> hi magespawn  hows you?
<magespawn> hey mazal, Kilos, good and you?
<mazal> Good thanx
<Kilos> good ty
<Kilos> trying to work my through facebook posts whew
<Kilos> hi MaNI  
<Kilos> and your clone MaNL  
<MaNL> morning
<magespawn> Kilos: busy doing a release upgrade on one laptop, checking my asterisk on this machine and installing vnc on the win laptop
<Kilos> release upgrade to?
<magespawn> mostly automated once you have started everything
<magespawn> 15.04
<magespawn> sounds like i am busy hey?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> oh ja, the vnc is to access another machine so that i can run its updates too
<magespawn> now i can watch all that and tidy up the office a bit
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> Oom Kilosdoing facebook ? No wonder it is so cold :)
<Kilos> i just went to thank peeps
<Kilos> now no more for months
<Kilos> i see superfly  is becoming quite a chef
<mazal> Slow down , I'm already hungry enough
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> maaz what's for lunch ?
<Maaz> mazal: I prefer St Elmo's... but Scooters' deep pan pizza is also very yummy
<Kilos> also saw all americans will be micro chiiped within 3 years
<mazal> End times is near
<mazal> It must happen
<Kilos> yip
<mazal> maaz order a pizza for us
<Maaz> mazal: Sorry...
<mazal> maaz you lazy bot
<Maaz> mazal: Excuse me?
 * mazal thinks it's time for coffee
<mazal> Only had 1 yet and that is a low for this time of year :P
<Kilos> MaNL  have you found dc connectors yet?
<MaNL> no I gave up
<Kilos> lemme mail you
<MaNL> I'm going to hack a DIY connector and then import from overseas
<MaNL> well unless you have a good link :P
<MaNL> I tried like 20 places and nobody had
<Kilos> i just got a thing from my supplier with all connectors in
<Kilos> pm me your email addy
<MaNL> www.instructables.com/id/Barrel-Jack-Hack/ thats my current plan :p
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> look at that link in that image in that mail
<MaNL> will do thanks
<Kilos> first pic dc connector for R3
<MaNL> not sure if something went wrong with email, no image :p
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> oh wait i got the image
<Kilos> http://pasteboard.co/1qXZMS87.jpg
<Kilos> MaNL  you see that?
<MaNL> yeah
<Kilos> is that first one what you are looking for?
<MaNL> yes, except at a specific size
<MaNL> no size there so can only guess
<Kilos> lemme look more
<MaNL> the ones available here seem to stop at about 5.5 diameter
<MaNL> I need a 6.5 and a 7.4
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> 6.5 outside dimeter
<MaNI> should have been more careful and done my homework on that first, I somewhat naively assumed that sort of component was easy to get here
<MaNI> communica sell 6.5, but they are out of stock and have no idea when they will order again
<Kilos> you can get that size from chargers
<MaNI> nobody seems to have the 7.4 except if I buy it attached to an existing charger
<Kilos> collect everyones scrap chargers
<MaNI> hehe
<MaNI> yeah could do
<Kilos> i have a 6.5 that came with the charger for a switch
<MaNI> or I'll just order it in from china and do a temporary hack while I wait
<MaNI> should take about a month for it to arrive
<Kilos> whew
<MaNI> it must be nice being able to source parts as easily as they can that side
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> check what sixe laptop chargers use
<MaNI> the 7.4 is same size as a hp/compaq
<MaNI> but all the laptop repair places are ignoring me :p
<Kilos> someone must have a blown charger
<MaNI> I could trawl the local dump I guess
<MaNI> even then though it means a spliced cable which isn't ideal, better to just get a proper solder on connector
<Kilos> na man you just solder the wires together with shrink sleave over
<Kilos> even with strip connectors 
<MaNI> yeah, can neaten it up but still :p
<MaNI> I'm actually quite keen to try the hack now anyway
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> id be going bonkers with a new toy a cant use while i wait for parts
<MaNI> hehe yeah its tough
<MaNI> I've got some solar panels sitting in my lounge as of yesterday, and I can't hook them up yet because I still need some other things, getting load shedded with panels sitting in my lounge is going to drive me crazy
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> oh MaNI  check as well you could but a kinda adapter that had 3 or 4 different size connectors on them
<Kilos> s/but/buy
<pieter2627> MaNI: have you tried electronics123 (if you are in pretoria)
<MaNI> I did
<pieter2627> ouch
<MaNI> I'm in the cape but I've tried all over the show :p
<MaNI> it seems we just don't like big plugs here 
<Kilos> hehe i would have opened the thing by now and connected my wires directly inside
<MaNI> it actually is open so I could do that temporarily as well
<MaNI> just need to figure out the polarity
<Kilos> well you have a weller so use it
<MaNI> back is covered so can't see which point on top of the circuit board is pos and which is neg
<Kilos> well the inside of the plug is normally the +
<MaNI> yeah but I can't trace that to top of board :p
<MaNI> I can just plug my HP charger into it and trace it like that
<Kilos> did you get a circuit diamgram with it
<MaNI> nope no circuit diagram
<Kilos> ai!
<MaNI> it's obvious where the power comes in though, so I just need to measure to be sure
<Kilos> do you guys down there have chinese electronics shops
<Kilos> they keep weird and wonderful things
<MaNI> yeah but they are mostly in CT itself
<Kilos> ah
<MaNI> next time I'm out there maybe
<MaNI> not much happens in Gordons Bay :p
<Kilos> haha i was there once
<Kilos> stayed in the hotel
<Kilos> had a long days footups in steelies then went from the hotel to beach and froxe before i was knee deep in the water
<MaNI> my main focus now is figuring out how I'm going to attach these panels to the roof in a way that they stay put :p
<MaNI> the panels are a lot more intimidating now that I have them
<Kilos> press stick for test purposes
<Kilos> what do the manufacturers supply 
<Kilos> z shaped clamps?
<MaNI> the panel people don't supply anything, panels just have an aluminum frame with 6 spots to mount onto something. There are a bunch of 'official systems' involved clamps and rails and stuff but the pricing is absurd
<MaNI> there seems to be some sort of, standard clamp R20, solar clamp R500 policy going on :p
<Kilos> sjoe
<MaNI> so I'll probably just bolt it straight onto a frame of some kind instead
<Kilos> planks tied to roofing nails then wire holding panel to planks
<Kilos> nothing is ever as easy as one thinks
<MaNI> something like that, though I'm considering aluminum tubing rather
<Kilos> ya thats better but more costly
<MaNI> don't want to spend a lot but don't want the panels to fly away either :P
<MaNI> another problem with all the 'off the shelf' solutions for mounting is that they all have these badly scanned very vague drawings so it isn't even clear how they are meant to work
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  where does one buy axxess sims?
<Kilos> i see they say free sim delivery but then i have to be able to pay online and i cant
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can only buy it from their site
<mazal> l8tr everyone
<mazal> Have a nice afternoon
<Kilos> ty
<MaNL> aluminum is actually possibly cheaper than timber, structural timber pricey these days :p
<Kilos> yay
<MaNL> okay maybe not cheaper but competitive
<Kilos> its better anyway because it lasts
<MaNL> timber does too I guess, but only if you nanny it :p
<Kilos> yeah
<MaNL> also the coastal air is not kind to external timber
<Kilos> correct
<MaNL> every single one of my tools is rusted :/
<Kilos> yip, even here in ptown, but here its from pollution and acid rain
<MaNL> heh
<Kilos> spanners that didnt rust in durbs rust here
<MaNL> impressive
<nuvolari> 3, 2, 1! 
<Kilos> hi nuvolari  
<MaNL> still adjusting to it, in JHB things used to be decades old and still good :p
<Kilos> meeting tonight
<Kilos> yeah i grew up in ptown and nothing rusted
 * nuvolari sings: Happy Birthday tooo you, Happy Birthday tooooo yoooouuu, Happy Biiiirthdaaaay oom Kiiiiloooos, Haaappyy Birthdaaay, toooo yoooouuu! :D
<Kilos> came back after 40 years and its worse than durbs
<Kilos> lol dankie nuvolari  
<nuvolari> oom moet 'n lekker dag hê!
<nuvolari> wel, ek hoop die begin van oom se dag was lekker!
<Kilos> dankie baie
<Kilos> net koud maar kde werk hele tyd
<Kilos> vra maar min vir hulp deesdae
<Kilos> :D
<andrewlsd> Hi Kilos . Happy Birthday
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd  ty very much
<Kilos> meeing tonight hey
<andrewlsd> i saw that, yip
<Kilos> hi dlPhreak  
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<andrewlsd> am reading the IRC logs to see what's scheduled for tonight at: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/06/23/%23ubuntu-za.txt
<andrewlsd> btw, regarding "ubuntu-in-the-wild" I saw Ubuntu in the TV series "forever"
<Kilos> oh isnt it in the agenda andrewlsd  
<Kilos> i havent looked at the agenda inna long time
<andrewlsd> where is the agenda Kilos 
<Kilos> in the topic bar
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/1Gjg7kb
<andrewlsd> @Kilos: can I add item: update on Khayelitsha Bandwidth Barn Installfest
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> dont ask, just do and if it isnt relevant the pro can moan tonigh
<Kilos> t
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> in events i think andrewlsd  
<andrewlsd> lol
<andrewlsd> ty
<magespawn> home time, meeting tonight, later all
<Kilos> later magespawn  
<Kilos> hi Cantide  
<Cantide> hey Kilos :D
<Cantide> did you have a good birthday? ^^
<Kilos> yeah lekker ty
<Cantide> :D
<Kilos> spent lots of time in the sun
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> nice :D
<Kilos> :D
<Cantide> are you solar powered? :D
<Kilos> well, i dunno but seems like my heating system is
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> :p
<Kilos> i got these stupid thermal underwear things but i think they are meant to keep you cool in summer not warm in winter
<Cantide> weird :D
<Cantide> i thought they were simply to keep you warm in winter
<Cantide> to keep cool in summer, take them off :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i find 2 tracksuits warmer than thermals with same 2 tracksuits over
<andrewlsd> Kilos: where is "ptown"
<Kilos> pretoria
<andrewlsd> oe.
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> oh!
<Cantide> i got a new coworker here
<Cantide> a lady... from... ladysmith :D
<Kilos> cool i worked there too
<Cantide> nou kan ek afrikaans praat by my werk :D
<Cantide> in Korea nogal :D
<Kilos> se sy moet hier kom kuier
<Kilos> oh wow
<Cantide> :p
<Kilos> well lucky you
<Cantide> we have a lot of fun
<Cantide> seeing as no one else can understand us
<Kilos> so far from home as well
<Cantide> yeah
<Kilos> haha
<Cantide> pretty coincidental
<Kilos> very
<andrewlsd> Cantide: nice name "sudo wrestler"
<Cantide> :D
<Cantide> thanks '-';;;
<Kilos> haha
<andrewlsd> what time are you in, ie: GMT + what.
<Cantide> +9
<Kilos> oh ya andrewlsd  you were on your long missing period when he was still in durbs i think
<Cantide> oh
<Cantide> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gd7ELp44NOc this is where i am now... that was monday night cycling :p
<andrewlsd> so it's 1am for Cantide 
<Cantide> it's 23:38 here now
<andrewlsd> I like your other MTB  vides.
<Kilos> ya but he has an easy life, just teaches koreans to speak english
<Cantide> :p
<andrewlsd> meh, sorry Cantide , it wasn't _yours_, you liked it.
<Cantide> which MTB videos?
<Cantide> aha
<Cantide> I did do MTB in SA though
<Cantide> didn't make vids then though :'( what a waste
<andrewlsd> I haven't ridden much this winter. 
<andrewlsd> I have turned into a fair-weather rider.
<andrewlsd> #fail!
<andrewlsd> I realized I just tried to add 9 hours onto SA time, instead of +9 -2
<Cantide> yup
<Cantide> winter here is a bit tooooo cold
<Kilos> haha old age
<Cantide> when it hits below minus 5 i'm not going out :p
<Cantide> but i have cycled in the snow a few times
<Kilos> i think winter is only lekker in the tropics
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> SA winter is awesome
<andrewlsd> Cantide: you a Seol Brother?
<Cantide> Seoul, yip
<andrewlsd> #meh. typo. kinda makes it less awesome :-(
<Cantide> :S
<Cantide> 서울
<Cantide> there ya go
<andrewlsd> so, are you there for some Seoul searching?
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> perhaps
<Cantide> maybe just some Seoul food
<andrewlsd> As long as you are not an Our-Se....
<Cantide> that's my Seoul purpose actually
<Cantide> hahahaha
<andrewlsd> Seoul-long, and thanks for all the fish.
<andrewlsd> Korea opportunities.
 * andrewlsd stops
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> i saw this a bit late .-.
<Private_User> afternoon all, or should I say evening...
<Cryterion> evening
<Private_User> Evening Cryterion
<Private_User> has anybody noticed that on the net after reading any news article or blog about anything South Africa the comments below the article seem to always evolve into racism and the race blame game... SAD I must say
<Cryterion> yep
<MaNI> yes, though to be fair if you read the average overseas things its not much better
<MaNI> youtube comments is enough to reduce a person to tears :p
<MaNI> *are
<Cryterion> i don't even bother reading the comments anymore
<MaNI> probably better that way
<Private_User> yeah, oh well, it explains why the world is almost not moving "forward"
<Private_User> hehe
<Private_User> I tried explaining to somebody once why open source is better the were adamant MS is best and have good things to come
<Private_User> LOL
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Cryterion> ww3 is imminent now anyway
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Private_User> some people are just stuck in the way of thinking they were thought and will always see the world through the eyes of the person who thought them to think that way without actually see what is actually in front of them
<Private_User> welcome back spinza
<Private_User> have you dried off?
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> (6:07:46 PM) spinza left the room (quit: Excess Flood).
<spinza> lol
<spinza> get that sometimes not sure why
<Private_User> whats new Kilos
<Kilos> nothing much lad
<Kilos> chatting to boet in dubai on pidgin atm
<Private_User> cool
<Kilos> and konversation is going nuts with ubuntu dev meetinggs
<Kilos> #topic Server & Cloud Bugs (caribou)
<Kilos> that kinda stuff
<Kilos> wb Cryterion  
<Kilos> inetpro  you got no power again?
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<inetpro> Kilos: loadshedding here is only happening at 20:00
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> and area 10?
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<Kilos> ai! what?
<Kilos> we not going off oday
<inetpro> why ask the same thing every time?
<inetpro> take a screenshot of the schedule and save it on your desktop
<Kilos> so that you dont forget to check for me as well
<Kilos> someone has to keep you on your toes
 * inetpro is tired
<inetpro> been yet another busy day
<inetpro> sorry oom
<Kilos> aw sorry for aggraving you sir
<Kilos> forgot how to spell that
<Kilos> aggravate
<Kilos> aggrevate
<inetpro> am on GPRS now to get see whether I can stay connected with this stupid Vodacom
<Kilos> did you try your daughters mtn
<inetpro> Kilos: not yet... not airtime
<Kilos> gprs can only do irc and pidgin, 
<inetpro> no*
<Kilos> i am tempted to try axxess
<inetpro> no man, gprs can do most everything, just slow
<inetpro> lag is good 
<inetpro> at 0.4s this should be workable for the meeting
<inetpro> hmm... am I talking to myself?
<Kilos> no
<inetpro> again!?
<inetpro> oh
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> but i didnt think that remark required an answer
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hehe im feeling naughty
<inetpro> Kilos: what did I miss today?
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> not much serious stuff
<Kilos> but cantide has an afrikaans girl with him now in korea
<Kilos> at work that is
<Kilos> and andwer was going to add something to the agenda
<Kilos> andrew
<Kilos> thats zerlgi hey?
<Kilos> inetpro  how good is your mtn signal there?
<Kilos> hi mopkop
<Mopkop> Good evening!
<Mopkop> Have the meeting started yet?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> 20.30
<Mopkop> Hope it's not loadshedding tonight...
<Kilos> pro says he is going off at 8
<Kilos> hopefully not, but he has worked a way past it
<inetpro> Kilos: 06/23 15:52:08 <andrewlsd> @Kilos: can I add item: update on Khayelitsha Bandwidth Barn Installfest
<inetpro> eish!
<inetpro> Lag now on 30s again
<inetpro> superfly: I hope you will be here to take over again... seriously don't know whether this will work
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> what eish?
<inetpro> Lag was on 30s... no 60s... make that 90s.... 180s... 210s
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> oh not the fest thing
<Kilos> i asked how is the mtn signal by you?
<Kilos> maybe with axxess sim axxess will keep them in line
<inetpro> Kilos: and I answered
<inetpro> Kilos: 06/23 19:43:54 <FN:#ubuntu-za:inetpro> Kilos: not yet... not airtime
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i meant is there a signal there from mtn
<Kilos> or is it a new sim not used yet
<inetpro> I don't know
<pieter2627> the agenda in the header does not seem to work for me...
<Kilos> i worry about you old man
<inetpro> airtime is used up
<inetpro> pieter2627: I clicked on it earlier it worked for me
<Kilos> well did it have signal before it was used up man
<inetpro> pieter2627: should take you to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150623
<pieter2627> inetpro: ty, it does not want to take me
<Kilos> works here too
<inetpro> Kilos: it is an active account
<Kilos> so then you should know what the signal is like there man
<Kilos> can daughter use the fone at home
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel met my volk
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Kilos> long time no see
<inetpro> there goes me light
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> Kilos: there's no point
<Kilos> remind me tomorrow to experiment with leds and usb
<inetpro> and immediately the lag goes up
<Kilos> i wonder if your tower doesnt also shed and go onto battery power
<Kilos> mine is 253 ms
<inetpro> was on 10s and now improving to 4.4s
<Kilos> mine 778ms now
<Vince-0> hi
<Vince-0> IRL 
<Cryterion> Hi everyone
<Kilos> irl?
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> hi Cryterion  
<magespawn> Kilos: is the meeting still on/
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> yes magespawn  in 18 mins
<inetpro> magespawn: I think we can do it
<inetpro> Maaz: help meeting
<Maaz> inetpro: Take minutes of an IRC Meeting. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   (start | end) meeting [about <title>]
<Maaz>   I am <True Name>
<Maaz>   topic <topic>
<Maaz>   (agreed | idea | accepted | rejected) <statement>
<Maaz>   minutes so far
<Maaz>   meeting title is <title>
<Vince-0> in real life 
<Kilos> well just be patient with pros lag
<Kilos> oh haha ok Vince-0  
<magespawn> excellent
<Kilos> pieter2627  did you get agenda link open yet?
<inetpro> Kilos: lagging is fine now... I just hope it stays ok... maybe just a matter of patience on my side
<Kilos> we dont mind waiting for your lag inetpro  
<Kilos> hi rusbus  hows the curry muncher
<rusbus> I made a curry last night
<rusbus> but it was so-so
<Kilos> aw
<rusbus> just with some random stuff in the cupboard
<Kilos> what did you do wrong
<Kilos> oh ok
<rusbus> it was enough to calm the beast within
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i ate bunny chow every day for 3 years
<rusbus> damn son
<rusbus> did you work in the sugar cane fields?
<Kilos> no man i got divorced
<rusbus> welp
<rusbus> soz
<Kilos> warner beach had some great bunnys
<Kilos> as you come out of warner beach over the road was a veggie and takeaway
<Kilos> lekker bunnies
<rusbus> the one by baggies beach?
<Kilos> i dont know baggies beach
<Kilos> you know the tidal pool
<Kilos> from there a bit south was the entrance to the beach
<Kilos> from the doonside road
<rusbus> ya thats baggies beach :p
<pieter2627> Kilos: yes, found the issue
<Kilos> what was it pieter2627  
<Kilos> we didnt wear baggies back then that was for the punks on planks
<pieter2627> i removed the drive that had squid's pool on it - broke all http connections
<Kilos> ai!
<pieter2627> so turned squid off for the night
<Kilos> have you only got one browser
<pieter2627> who, me?
<Kilos> ya you
<pieter2627> no, FF and chrome
<Kilos> chrome ties too much to google for  me , i use it but not often
<Kilos> opera-developer is my main browser
<Kilos> then epiphany and modori
<pieter2627> i love my fox - chrome is for testing stuff
<Kilos> midori
<Kilos> does that squid thing affect both?
<Kilos> nearly lunchtime tumbleweed  :D
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> what now?
<Kilos> 2 mins and counting
<pieter2627> squid caches all the web traffic, and is setup to catch all of them on the server without config
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> hi amanica  
<Kilos> hi superfly  
<Kilos> inetpro  are you winning
<superfly> I can't chair, I'm busy with other stuff
<Kilos> ok superfly  but youll be here hey?
<inetpro> Maaz: start meeting about Monthly Meeting for June 2015
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<inetpro> Maaz: topic Welcoming and Introduction
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
<superfly> I'll try to be here, and I'll probably respond when you say my nick
<Kilos> Maaz  I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<inetpro> thanks everyone for joining our monthly meeting again
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Righto
<inetpro> please tell Maaz your name for the sake of the minutes
<inetpro>  Maaz: I am <True Name>
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto
<Cryterion> Maaz I am Gavin Bauer
<Maaz> Cryterion: Okay
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto
<andrewlsd> Maaz: I am Andrew Mac
<Maaz> andrewlsd: Okay
<tumbleweed> Kilos: nearly :)
<Kilos> hhe
<magespawn> Maaz I am Greg Eames
<Maaz> magespawn: Done
<Vince-0> Maaz I am Vincent Swart
<Maaz> Vince-0: Alrighty
<inetpro> the Agenda for this evening is at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150623
<inetpro> anyone have anything to add, please tell me now 
<pieter2627> Maaz: I am Pieter Engelbrecht
<Maaz> pieter2627: Yessir
<inetpro> pieter2627: ?
<Kilos> hi qwebirc23847  
<pieter2627> inetpro: I asked earlier about ubuntu-in-the-wild
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<pieter2627> should maybe add that
<inetpro> pieter2627: where should we add that?
<pieter2627> agenda
<inetpro> pieter2627: I mean under which sub-heading?
<pieter2627> Plans or Misc - don't know which is best
<Kilos> what is ubuntu--in-the-wild
<inetpro> pieter2627: ok, I made a note to discuss under misc
<inetpro> Kilos: later
<inetpro> anything else?
<Kilos> yessir
<inetpro> andrewlsd: you here?
<andrewlsd> yip
 * inetpro noticed something else from andrewlsd side this afternoon
<Kilos> the fest andrewlsd  
<andrewlsd> inetpro: yip
<Kilos> you didnt add it
 * andrewlsd was going to apologize later....
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> what was the topic?
<inetpro> ok, I shall find it in a minute... let's move on
<inetpro> Maaz: topic Review minutes of previous meeting
<inetpro> the previous minutes are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20150526
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review minutes of previous meeting
<inetpro> I
<inetpro> oops... I will give everyone a minute to read through that
 * inetpro making a note under events for Khayelitsha Bandwidth Barn Installfest
<Kilos> yay i couldnt find it
 * andrewlsd was also making such a note
<inetpro> ok, anyone have anything to raise from last meeting
<pieter2627> The part(outcome) of rethinking goals - will that be discussed?
<inetpro> pieter2627: hmm... good question
 * inetpro was thinking about it... never really had the time to start a conversation about it
<inetpro> anyone want to talk about it?
<inetpro> superfly raising some serious issues there to think about
<inetpro> not sure whether we have a solution just yet... something we have to work on I guess
<inetpro> Kilos: your views?
<Kilos> none as yet
<Kilos> everyone too busy with life
<superfly> I mostly asked the questions to see why we do things. Hoping that through posing the questions and discussing them that we'd be motivated to do more and to be more effective.
<inetpro> superfly: we shall keep trying, thanks for raising it
<inetpro> shall we move on?
<pieter2627> Most probably started out of a simple passion...
<pieter2627> that we sometimes loose track of with time/life
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> hi qwebirc33039  qwebirc956  
<inetpro> Kilos: more work for you there... you must keep the guys on track :-)
<Kilos> welcome to our monthly meeting , feel free to join in
<inetpro> anything else from last meeting?
<pieter2627> other than that we could propably move on
<Kilos> ai!
<pieter2627> s/propably/probably/
<inetpro> Kilos: thanks for being the ever observant greeting bot
<Kilos> lol yw
<Cryterion> lol
<inetpro> moving on
<inetpro> Maaz: topic Plans for 2015
<Maaz> Current Topic: Plans for 2015
<inetpro> Maaz: topic - Ubuntu Code of Conduct
<Maaz> Current Topic: - Ubuntu Code of Conduct
<inetpro> anyone still truggling with the CoC?
<Cryterion> Signed :)
<Kilos> sjoe amanica  you got connection probs hey
<amanica> YES :(
<Cryterion> There should maybe a section in the process to get the key sent to the keyserver, to make it easier for new members
<inetpro> nobody?
<inetpro> yay \o/ 
 * andrewlsd notes keybase.io as an easy way to find other's public keys
<inetpro> hmm... signal getting lost again here
<Cryterion> telkom lines have had problems today as well
<inetpro> Maaz: topic - Ubuntu Membership
<Maaz> Current Topic: - Ubuntu Membership
<inetpro> guys we really need more members to sign up... please
 * Kilos waits for more applicants
<inetpro> Kilos: how are we going to achieve this?
<andrewlsd> inetpro: why?
<Kilos> with difficulty i think
<andrewlsd> as in, what is the purpose of membership. (not being snarky)
<Kilos> the more members you have the beter chance of getting free ubuntu fone
<Kilos> and there are other perks as well
<andrewlsd> Kilos: lol. 
<inetpro> andrewlsd: to show others that you care... 
<inetpro> oops... but even I have not signed up :-(
<Cryterion> don't think I did that yet, will do soon
<inetpro> Kilos: I will sign up, honestly I will... just need a bit of time
<andrewlsd> can I be a member of Ubuntu and Arch and {Insert distro community here}?
<Kilos> how big is this bit?
<inetpro> Kilos: one day
<Kilos> lol
<andrewlsd> inetpro: or is it exclusive.
<inetpro> andrewlsd: sure, why not
<andrewlsd> ty
<Kilos> you can be a member of everything if you have time
<inetpro> there's nothing preventing an official member of Ubuntu from taking part in other distros
<inetpro> andrewlsd: it's not like you're signing up for a new job
 * andrewlsd doesn't see any Cape Town ubuntu members on the wiki page's map
<Kilos> the map will be updated next month
<inetpro> Kilos: thanks for taking that up
 * andrewlsd likes the LWN subscription.
<Kilos> the maintainer cant do it anymore but we have someone else taking over
<Kilos> the new maintainer is actually here but afk atm
<inetpro> anyway... let's move on
<inetpro> I think the other sub-topics speak for themselves
<inetpro> Maaz: topic Events: past month?
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events: past month
<inetpro> anyone know of anything interesting that happened in the past month
<Kilos> ya
<andrewlsd> inetpro: the Installfest was supposed to be last Sunday 21 June. but was postponed at the last minute.
<pieter2627> and a few came thru on the mailing list
<Kilos> but it happened while load shedding so dunno what it was
<inetpro> sounds interesting
<inetpro> Maaz: topic Events: Khayelitsha Bandwidth Barn Installfest
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events: Khayelitsha Bandwidth Barn Installfest
<inetpro> andrewlsd: so when is it happening now?
<inetpro> and do you have a link?
<andrewlsd> A group of Cape Town Linux User Group folks have been discussing an opportunity...
<andrewlsd> which is in progress to install Ubuntu on the computers for the Khayelitsha branch of the Bandwidth Barn
<andrewlsd> there is a google-groups "group"
 * andrewlsd goes to find the link
<inetpro> sounds like a very good initiative
<inetpro> Maaz: idea Install Ubuntu on the computers for the Khayelitsha branch of the Bandwidth Barn
<Maaz> Idea recorded: Install Ubuntu on the computers for the Khayelitsha branch of the Bandwidth Barn
<andrewlsd> The plan was for a bunch of volunteers to do the installations of several machines on Sun 21 Jun, however it became necessary to postpone it. At the moment customized system images for easy deployment with all required apps are being prepared
<amanica_> Maaz: I am Marius Kruger
<Maaz> amanica_: Sure
<andrewlsd> the link is: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/kifest
<inetpro> andrewlsd: thanks 
<inetpro> andrewlsd: so it is open for anyone to subscribe to that?
<inetpro> obviously
<Kilos> lol
<andrewlsd> To be clear, I am not the organizer of the event, but it is definitely appropriate to record it with Ubuntu-za
<andrewlsd> yes, open to subscribe, afaik.
<inetpro> Maaz: accepted subscribe to google group mailing list https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/kifest
<Maaz> Accepted: subscribe to google group mailing list https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/kifest
<inetpro> next
<inetpro> Maaz: topic Events: To be arranged: Ubuntu Hour, Installfests or other events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events: To be arranged: Ubuntu Hour, Installfests or other events
<andrewlsd> is there clarification about what comprises an "Ubuntu Hour"?
<inetpro> feel free to talk to us here on irc or on the mailing list if you would like to arrange any event such event
<inetpro> andrewlsd: superfly wrote something the other day
<inetpro> any such event*
<andrewlsd> ok, am asking because it was in the minutes from last meeting that superfly was going to get more info abou tit.
 * inetpro still wanted to get others to write about it... forgot to follow up
<andrewlsd> s/abou\ tit/about\ it/
<Kilos> sjoe
<andrewlsd> I have an idea: Keysigning Party
<Kilos> youll make me squint
<amanica_> as I understand an Ubuntu hour is a quick meetup of ubuntu enthusiasts  at a coffee shop or something
<andrewlsd> ... of course, it would probably have to be parties, since it requires actuall, physically meeting. And SFD would probably be a good place to try it.
<Kilos> correct
<andrewlsd> thanks for the clarification amanica 
<inetpro> andrewlsd: SFD is a separate event on it's own
<Kilos> one or 2 or more peeps get together and chat about, play on and promote ubuntu to any onlookers
<andrewlsd> yip inetpro. was thinking "out loud" about the Key-signing Party idea.
<inetpro> maybe as ubuntu-za we can take part and call it our Ubuntu Hour event :)
<inetpro> but ideally I guess we should try encourage people to do something small separately as mentioned above
<andrewlsd> ... where we sign each other's launchpad/ubuntu ID public keys.
<andrewlsd> yes inetpro other smaller events would not be the key-signing party.
<inetpro> let's talk more about it after the meeting or in coming days... keep it a hot topic
<andrewlsd> ok. so about Coffee and Ubuntu: Can I just do one, and send photos? or?
<inetpro> Maaz: agreed talk on irc and mailing list to get clarification about what comprises an "Ubuntu Hour"
<Maaz> Agreed: talk on irc and mailing list to get clarification about what comprises an "Ubuntu Hour"
<Kilos> you can
<andrewlsd> ty
<Kilos> pleie2 did it for months on her own
<inetpro> Maaz: topic Events: Upcoming: Software Freedom Day 2015 on Saturday, 19 September 
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events: Upcoming: Software Freedom Day 2015 on Saturday, 19 September
 * inetpro has been in contact with kmf and things have starte happening, though still a bit slow
<inetpro> started*
<Kilos> the idea it to maybe have a banner or something that can catch bypassers eyes so they come watch what you are doing and thereby you spread the word and interest
<Kilos> s/it/is
<andrewlsd> Kilos: I thought you sed that ;-)
<Kilos> :D
<inetpro> looks like people prefer the station so far but I don't think the venue is fixed just yet
<Kilos> andrewlsd  you can get all the stuff to make banners etc , you just need to print them
<andrewlsd> haha fixed -> stationery.
<inetpro> andrewlsd: oops
<inetpro> anyway, we started the SFD page for Pretoria at http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2015/South%20Africa/Pretoria/SFD%20Pretoria
<inetpro> not much there yet but it's a start
<andrewlsd> maybe one day Cape Town area will have its own SFD. superfly 
<inetpro> next topic?
<inetpro> Kilos: am I going too fast?
<Kilos> nope inetpro  you doing fine
<andrewlsd> last year's SFD link just for documentation http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2014/SouthAfrica/Pretoria/SFD
<superfly> andrewlsd: *stationary = not moving, stationery = pens, pencils, etc.
 * andrewlsd is ready for next topic, thanks
<andrewlsd> superfly: yeah, how to remember that?
<superfly> pEn pEncil stationEry
<Kilos> nary a movement
<pieter2627> andrewlsd: e for email as in post
<andrewlsd> st_a_tion_e_ry    P_a_p_e_r
<andrewlsd> a followed by e.
<andrewlsd> so, let's not be stationary, let's move along..... ;-)
<pieter2627> a for automobile
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> doesant nary mean not
<Kilos> doesnt
<Kilos> Maaz  define nary
<Maaz> Kilos: nary adj 1: (used with singular count nouns) colloquial for `not a' or `not one' or `never a'; "heard nary a sound"
<andrewlsd> it does mean not
<andrewlsd> Kilos: ooh. expert of Maaz.
<Kilos> so stationary is not a movemen
<andrewlsd> ;-)
<inetpro> andrewlsd: thanks
<inetpro> we still need more ideas and volunteers to help as much as possible
<inetpro> Maaz: topic ubuntu-in-the-wild (pieter2627)
<inetpro> pieter2627: the floor is all yours 
<Maaz> Current Topic: ubuntu-in-the-wild (pieter2627)
<andrewlsd> lol. movemen  (men that move) as opposed to snowmen, that usually don't move
<Kilos> sorry sticky t
<pieter2627> just wanted to know if it is still on the cards
<inetpro> pieter2627: we still have time for you :-)
<andrewlsd> Ubuntu appears frequently on the computers used by NYPD in the series "Forever" 
<andrewlsd> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3487382/
<Kilos> Maaz  google ubuntu-in-the-wild
<Maaz> Kilos: "Latest 'Ubuntu in the Wild' - OMG! Ubuntu!" http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/03/ubuntu-in-the-wild-now-ubuntu-is-the-norm :: "Ubuntu in The Wild: Huffington Post - OMG! Ubuntu!" http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/ubuntu-in-the-wild-huffington-post :: "[Ubuntu In The Wild] Unity In Use By Norwegian Military - OMG ..." http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/03
<Maaz> /ubuntu-in-the-wild-unity-in-use-by-norwegian-military :: "Ubuntu Powered Promo Booth? You Bet […
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> pieter2627: nice!
<pieter2627> ??
<inetpro> oh, that was andrewlsd?
<inetpro> pieter2627: we still waiting for you or was this andrewlsd's point of discussion?
 * inetpro clearly got mixed up
<pieter2627> I can start to maintain a list if we are still going to add the section to the site
<inetpro> sounds like a fun idea?
<pieter2627> No planning has started on it yet, which is why I raised the issue
<inetpro> Maaz: idea keep a list of Ubuntu in the Wild to share with others
<Maaz> Idea recorded: keep a list of Ubuntu in the Wild to share with others
<inetpro> Maaz: topic Miscellaneous
<Maaz> Current Topic: Miscellaneous
<andrewlsd> I saw that Danie noted that Protea Hotels are using Linux Mint, which is ~almost~ Ubuntu
<Kilos> pieter2627  get some ideas together and mail our list with the proposal
<Kilos> im sure others will add more ideas
<superfly> pieter2627: nikola supports galleries, as easy as dropping files into a folder. let's use that
<andrewlsd> suggestion wiki page: that pieter2627 can then use as the basis for a proper page
<amanica> pieter2627 you can probably add it to the web page https://ubuntu-za.org/getting-involved.html https://ubuntu-za.org/bazaar-tutorial.html
<andrewlsd> .. or even trello ?
<pieter2627> superfly: with captions maybe
<magespawn> andrewlsd: that is interesting, because they have recently been bought my marroits international
<inetpro> Maaz: agreed create a wiki page or use tello as the basis for a proper page for Ubuntu in the Wild 
<Maaz> Agreed: create a wiki page or use tello as the basis for a proper page for Ubuntu in the Wild
<magespawn> but the protea hotels are not all owned by the same company, protea is also a managment company
<inetpro> time to close the meeting
<inetpro> Maaz: topic Elect chairperson for next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect chairperson for next meeting
 * Kilos votes inetpro
<inetpro> Kilos: this was all done via GPRS... lights are still out... guess it can be done
<inetpro> anyone else want to try the hot seat?
<Kilos> yeah well done
<Kilos> Maaz  inetpro  ++
 * andrewlsd also votes inetpro 
<Kilos> come man do the agreed
 * inetpro won't be upset if anyone else does it :-)
<amanica> yeah +!
 * andrewlsd agreed
<amanica> +!
<amanica> +1
<inetpro> Maaz: accepted inetpro to chair the next meeting
<Maaz> Accepted: inetpro to chair the next meeting
<inetpro> thanks guys
<inetpro> Maaz: topic Next meeting: 28 July 2015
<Maaz> Current Topic: Next meeting: 28 July 2015
<Kilos> thatnk you inetpro  everything went nice and smooth
<Kilos> thank
<andrewlsd> Cool, g'nite all.
<inetpro> just a bit over the time limts 
<amanica> bye
<Kilos> night andrewlsd  
<inetpro> thaks everyone 
<Kilos> night amanica  
<inetpro> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-06-23-18-33-15.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-06-23-18-33-15.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2015-06-23-18-33-15.html
<Kilos> ty for attending
<Kilos> oh
<andrewlsd> ty all.
<inetpro> ai!... thanks*
<pieter2627> lol
<andrewlsd> whoa. Kilos how are you changing from green to red in my display?
<Kilos> we forgot to give them cake
<Kilos> magic
<andrewlsd> Maaz: cake please
<Maaz> andrewlsd: Huh?
<inetpro> Kilos?
<Kilos> Maaz  and cake
<Maaz> Here is a large cake for the birthday boy.
 * Kilos shares the cake
 * pieter2627 leaves before he gets stuffed :p
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> oh my goodness! We forgot?
<inetpro> Kilos: your birthday today?
<pieter2627> night all, and enjoy the rest of the day oom Kilos 
<Kilos> ty pieter2627  
<Kilos> sleep tight
<andrewlsd> cheerio all. 
<pieter2627> s/day/birthday/
<Kilos> ya inetpro  another one
 * andrewlsd goes to climb into his warm bed, coz it's pouring with rain in the Cape
<andrewlsd> Hey Kilos, it's yo birthday, we gonna party like it's yo birthday
<inetpro> Kilos: congratulations sir!
<Kilos> tyty 64 and 20 to go
 * inetpro suddenly has lights
<andrewlsd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nONOuNEhhE  (just the first 30 seconds)
<Kilos> last few ubuntu years have been lekker
<magespawn> congrats Kilos 
<Kilos> ty magespawn  
<andrewlsd> RLMAO: just found that video remixed with Thomas the Tank engine. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6dpVZwVwD8
<amanica> yeah happy birthday.    thanks andrewlsd yo yo yo
<magespawn> what i meant about protea earlier on is that the software is unlikely to standard across all protea hotels
<andrewlsd> magespawn: you're probably right.
<amanica> lol
<magespawn> when i did support for the hluhluwe protea they were firmly in ms territory
<andrewlsd> Kilos: A special message for you: http://goo.gl/pTje5K
<Kilos> aw ty andrewlsd  
<Kilos> there you go inetpro  , didnt you enjoy that?
<Kilos> the chair i mean
<andrewlsd> nite all. 
<Kilos> night andrewlsd  
<Kilos> sleep warm
<andrewlsd> Kilos: if I measure you would that be called a Kilometer?
<inetpro> Kilos: ?
<andrewlsd> lekker slaap
<Kilos> yessir
<inetpro> good night andrewlsd
<inetpro> thanks for joining
<andrewlsd> ciao inetpro magespawn amanica pieter(he's gone)
<andrewlsd> and Cryterion`hiding 
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> ty inetpro  
<magespawn> bedtime for me too, good night all
<inetpro> you're welcome Kilos
 * inetpro just preparing the minutes
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> good night magespawn
<Vince-0> G*night
<inetpro> done... 
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org | pastebin: http://bin.snyman.info | picpaste: http://pasteboard.co | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next Meeting: Tue, 28 July 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/1BKJavq
<gremble> o/
<inetpro> wb gremble
<inetpro> you missed another meeting
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Kilos Just for interest sake: My GPRS connection from before the meeting until after used a whopping 8MB of data
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<smile|night> Slaapwel :)
#ubuntu-za 2015-06-24
<mazal> Morning everyone
<barrydk> More almal
<superfly> Morning mazal and barrydk 
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos wake up sleepy head! 
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<mazal> Morning superfly and others
<superfly> I think I'm going to take a short nap. Taking the train to work has its benefits. 
<pieter2627> morning barrydk superfly and all others
<DalekSec> Just don't fall asleep on another passenger. >_>
<barrydk> More superfly
<barrydk> hi pieter2627
<superfly> DalekSec: it's OK, I've mastered the art of sleeping sitting up. 
<DalekSec> Great!  I've heard some stories, after all.
<barrydk> they say a good student can sleep in anny position
<pieter2627> rofl
<Kilos> morning all, sorry im late
<barrydk> eventualy more Kilos
<pieter2627> hi oom
<Kilos> hi guys
<Kilos> ok head settling down, hi superfly  pieter2627  barrydk  mazal  inetpro  TinuvaMac  Xethron  
<Kilos> and ambo_  
<mazal> Hallo oom
<SDCDev> morning peeps
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  
<mazal> Morning SDCDev
<Kilos> come on summer come on
<mazal> +1
<Kilos> Maaz  seen thatgraemeguy
<Maaz> Kilos: thatgraemeguy was last seen 19 hours, 39 minutes and 46 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-06-23 05:07:16 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-06-23 22:59:35 PDT
<Kilos> i wonder what broke at hetzner
<mazal> I also thought it's strange when I didn't see his nick
<Kilos> Maaz  seen cuttingedge
<Maaz> Kilos: cuttingedge was last seen 21 days, 22 hours, 37 minutes and 6 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-06-02 02:11:21 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-06-11 08:46:22 PDT
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Kilos> something wrong by neology
<inetpro> Maaz: neology
<Maaz> Ubuntu mirror "Neology" https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.mirror.neology.co.za-archive Official Archive Mirrors for Ubuntu https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^
<Kilos> morning inetpro  
<Kilos> im trying to find cuttingedges email or something so i can tell him
<Kilos> just need to do something first
<inetpro> Kilos: it's all there, that is why I gave the link
<Kilos> oh ty sir
<inetpro> just follow the links
<Kilos> no man it says trusty is up to date
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> RTFS oom... look for the person in charge of the mirror
<Kilos> i got that error last night already and same this morning
<Kilos> would be easier if i had saved his email addy
<Kilos> or looked for it in lp
<inetpro> obviously we know it was CuttingEdge last time we checked but things can change 
<inetpro> Kilos: clickety click on his name in the link above to see his email address
<Kilos> i found it ty sir
 * Kilos hates rtfs
<Kilos> ok mailed and asked if he will notify us here
<Kilos> added all the failed to fetch things too
<Kilos> W: Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.mirror.neology.co.za/ubuntu/dists/trusty/restricted/i18n/Translation-en_ZA  Bad header line [IP: 41.73.43.3 80]
<Kilos> hi CuttingEdge  wb
<CuttingEdge> greetings
<Kilos> nice and quick too
<mazal> Waht is rtfs ?
<Kilos> read the freaking script
<CuttingEdge> Kilos: could you give it a go again ?
<Kilos> or page or whatever
<Kilos> will do
<mazal> Lo CuttingEdge , inetpro
<Kilos> wonderful ty CuttingEdge  
<Kilos> what was wrong
<CuttingEdge> you probably were trying to access the mirror while it was doing an update
<Kilos> no i ried at 9pm last night and this morning
<Kilos> tried
<Kilos> got same errors
<Kilos> but all good now ty
<Kilos> CuttingEdge  why you been so scarce
<Kilos> you missed last nights meeting as well
<CuttingEdge> lots on the go this end :/
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> good luck with everything
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<CuttingEdge> Kilos: ta
<inetpro> Maaz: rtfs
<Maaz> Read the Freaking Source/Spec/Screen
<inetpro> mazal: ^^
<inetpro> hi CuttingEdge
<CuttingEdge> inetpro: greetings
<Kilos> wb ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> g'day
<superfly> sup ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> staring at the weather
<ThatGraemeGuy> need to go to samsung repair centre
<ThatGraemeGuy> not keen
<ThatGraemeGuy> refill my soup mug instead :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you guys having bad weather
<Kilos> not conducive to keeping warm but hot soup helps
 * Cryterion`hiding changes away reason from "I'm away" to "I'm away"
<Kilos> hmm...
<mazal> l8tr everyone
<Squirm> Hello everyone
<Squirm> Did ya'll miss me :D
<Squirm> Actually. Don't answer that
<CuttingEdge> lol
<CuttingEdge> Squirm: greetings
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh hai
<Squirm> It's Kilos!
<Kilos> what what what
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Kilos> where you been lad?
<andrewlsd> ooh, things have woken up a bit here. Hi Squirm, Kilos 
<Kilos> lol hi andrewlsd  
<ThatGraemeGuy> Meanwhile, the South African Weather Service has warned Gauteng residents to prepare for a significant drop in temperatures this weekend as that cold front sweeps in from the Cape.
<ThatGraemeGuy> muhahahaha
<ThatGraemeGuy> kry vir julle!
<andrewlsd> ... from the Cape. yeah. tell me about it.
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-p
<Kilos> swine
<Kilos> that really sucks ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> we already got ice in the water in the mornings
<Cantide> send some cool weather here, please
<Kilos> cantide you first send the hot here
<Cantide> all the hotties are miiiiiiiiiiine
<Cantide> oh... weather, right...
<Cantide> it's 25 C here now
<Cantide> almost 11 pm
<Kilos> eish thats cool as well
<Kilos> whats your daytime temps
<Cantide> around 30
<Cantide> feels like 50 to me
<Cantide> give me 10 any day :D
<Kilos> lovely weather there then
<Cantide> too hot :D
<Cantide> i can't wait for it to cool down
<Cantide> so i can cycle during the day without sweating buckets and getting burnt
<Kilos> run up and down stairs then you can rest the baie sukkel
<Kilos> im sure we have new peeps here that i have forgotten to get to fill in the wiki thing
<Kilos> i dont even remember where it is anymore
<Kilos> inetpro  waar is daai nuwe wiki waar ons name by sit
<Kilos> ??
<Kilos> whats this afk stuff when you supposed to be working??
 * Kilos waits for ai!
<Cantide> hahaha
<Kilos> maybe he is in a meeting
<Kilos> ha found it
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<Kilos> Maaz  seen confluency
<Maaz> Kilos: confluency was last seen 1 month, 27 days, 22 hours, 47 minutes and 47 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-04-27 08:30:25 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-06-17 09:53:51 PDT
<Kilos> ai! how must i build the channel when peeps keep going awol
<Kilos> Guest57289  ping
<Kilos> nsa spy
<Kilos> Maaz  seen padroni
<Maaz> Kilos: padroni was last seen 5 days, 5 hours, 21 minutes and 31 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-06-19 02:43:44 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-06-19 02:44:48 PDT
<Squirm> How is everyone?
<Kilos> cold
<mazal> Hi and bye , off to a warm bath
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> geniet
<mazal> Stomach full of steak
<mazal> :P maaz
<Kilos> sies man
<Kilos> whew so many afk's showing
<MaNI> whew, escaped load shedding
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi rusbus  
<Kilos> bring hot curry, freezing here
<Kilos> hi sakhi  
<sakhi> Kilos: how are you doing?
<sakhi> Evening #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<sakhi> good tnx
<sakhi> has anyone used mucks, I hear its screen on steroids.
<sakhi> *has anyone used mucks? I hear its screen on steroids.
<sakhi> http://zserge.com/blog/mucks2.html
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<mazal> Nag oom
<Kilos> tem koud hier
<Kilos> te
<rusbus> [18:48:14] <Kilos> hi rusbus  
<rusbus> hey
<smile> Slaapwel .
#ubuntu-za 2015-06-25
<barrydk> More almal
<Kilos> ha monkeyjoe  
<mazal> More oom
<Kilos> morning barrydk  mazal  inetpro  
<Kilos> oh its Squish
<Kilos> hi MaNI  
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  we hit a luck, that colf front went east below us so we  went just under freezing point
<Kilos> cold front
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh no
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> its ok we'll send another one up soon enough
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-D
<Kilos> :D
<inetpro> goeie more
<Kilos> more inetpro  
<superfly> morning Kilos, inetpro, ThatGraemeGuy, mazal, barrydk
<Kilos> mornsup
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> morning superfly  
<Kilos> tab completes dont work with all words
<pieter2627> morning all
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<Kilos> baie koud ne
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning Mr. Fly
<pieter2627> nee, die koue kom mos nog
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi Cryterion`hiding  
<Kilos> dont help hiding in plain site
<MaNI> morning
<Kilos> hmm...
 * Kilos thinks
<Kilos> or tries too anyway
<Kilos> wasnt it suggested that we get more involved with lugs, or them with us?
<Cryterion> lol, Hi
<Kilos> MaNI  feeling clever?
<MaNI> not particularly, but I can try anyway
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ive forgotten the formula to work out what current limiting resistor is needed to supply 5v to a led
<Kilos> like i want to use the 5v from a usb port but dunno how to work out what resistor will stop the led blowing
<MaNI> I knew all this stuff once :(
<Kilos> lol me too but kinda long ago
<MaNI> http://ledcalc.com/ :p
<Kilos> ty 
<MaNI> can't you select the voltage on USB as well, so the first question is what USB voltage
<Kilos> i just gotta curb browsing for some days
<Kilos> usb supplies 5v to charge cells etc
<MaNI> or is that only usb2
<MaNI> I know the upcoming USB can go up to 18 or something
<Kilos> i dunno, any usb port
<MaNI> ahh yeah its only 5v for now, its the next one where you can select
<MaNI> 5/12/20 - thats going to be pretty cool
<Kilos> i just want to supply light to keyboard from usb
<Kilos> then i can tell pro how or make him one
<MaNI> USB-PD - the end of wall warts :p
<MaNI> USB 1/2 seem to be 5v 2.5W
<Kilos> ok now
<Kilos> you know the leds that show hdd working etc
<MaNI> those standard little ones yeah?
<Kilos> they take their power off the motherboard so the mobo most likely does the limiting for you
<MaNI> about 150 Ohm apparently
<MaNI> for a green one
<Kilos> now i want to try one or 2 that will light just enough to see a keyboard in the dark
<Kilos> oh i can measure one
<Cryterion> 250ohm's minimum
<Cryterion> Normally led's can handle a max of 20mA with V = IR (Volts = Current * Resistance) 5 volts/0.02A = 250ohms Kilo's
<Kilos> ya but the current limiting thing took v in - v out and some other stuffs
<Kilos> lemme work at it and will let you know
<MaNI> they seem to factor voltage drop across the LED in somehow to get 150 for 20mA
<MaNI> but I'm so rusty on this stuff so don't take my word for it :p
<Cryterion> Yes, the resistor is doing the current limiting, going for a 500ohm will only allow 10mA through to the LED, half it's brightness
<Kilos> lol
<Cryterion> Maybe
<Cryterion> I use a standard of a 1K resistor on my controllers, led's are still bright enough
<Kilos> when using what voltage and from where Cryterion  
<Cryterion> That being at 5V
<MaNI> 250 does seem a safe bet then
<Kilos> the usb port must be quite powerful because it can power up external drives
<Cryterion> But that's via a v-reg onboard, I'd rather say put a 1k, then you only 25% of max rating of the led and port
<MaNI> only 900 mA on usb 3 :p
<Kilos> ill try that first ty guys
<Cryterion> Though usb was lower
<Cryterion> thought*
<MaNI> 500 mA on usb 1/2
<Kilos> i dont have usb3
<Cryterion> ok
<MaNI> 5A on USB-PD - can't wait :p
<Cryterion> Don't pop your led Kilos :)
<Kilos> ya lol
<Cryterion> I've had them explode on me before
<Kilos> aw the white one i was hoping to use is popped already before i even get to try
<MaNI> you sure its not infared? :p
<Kilos> from an old p3
<MaNI> hehe
<Kilos> murphy's law
<Kilos> as jy kan sukkel, sal jy
<Kilos> led about 1.8 ohms
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> 1k resistor is brown black brown right
<Kilos> bbroygbvgw
<MaNI> brown black red I think
<MaNI> brown black brown would be 100
<Kilos> ah ty
<Kilos> w000t got one
<Cryterion> It could also be brown black black brown (If 5 band resistors)
<Kilos> heavy work when you need reading glasses and a magnifying glass to see what you use to see without glasses
<Kilos> fluke says 991 ohms
<Cryterion> close enough
<Cryterion> normally a 5% accuracy
<Cryterion> that's what the gold band would say
<Kilos> ya good enough
<Kilos> ya got a gold band too
<Kilos> im lucky to be surrounded by clever peeps
<Kilos> hi jrgns  
<jrgns> hello 
<jrgns> hello Kilos, all
<mazal> elo
<Kilos> haha just woke up, konversation has a global away button up top
<Kilos> stupid white led makes a red glow
<Kilos> grrr
<MaNI> lol
<Kilos> hi SilverCode  
<mazal> l8tr everyone , have a nice afternoon
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn  hows neelsie?
<Kilos> and family?
<nlsthzn> fine thanks uncle Kilos ... we are under a bit of a strange flu at the moment but should be fine in a few days ... how about over there in sunny SA?
<Kilos> jus cold man otherwise good ty
<mazal> Hi all
<mazal> maaz tell Cryterion Please message mazal re Server Store
<Maaz> mazal: Got it, I'll tell Cryterion on freenode
<Kilos> wat nou mazal  
<mazal> Kilos, I needs to ask Cryterion something
<Kilos> oh you didnt break something
<mazal> Re our minetest world
<Kilos> oh ya
<mazal> Nope , didn't break anything
<Kilos> good
<mazal> But the night is young
<Kilos> hahaha
<mazal> BTW , ordered an internal drive for server for that backups thing , so might break my server soon :P
<Kilos> aha, no man dont break it 
<Kilos> things must just work
<mazal> Is linux , so it should
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> that old motto must die now
<mazal> What one ?
<Kilos> its linux so it must break
<mazal> I was answering the " things must work "
<mazal> IE it's linux , so it must just work
<Kilos> lol ok
<Kilos> thats why many stayed away from linux because things broke
<Kilos> and you needed to be a serious geek to fix it
<mazal> Ignorance is also a big reason hey
<Kilos> yeah i broke things often
<mazal> There are tons of users who still think " Linux is for server , it doesn't have apps for desktop pc's "
<Kilos> but over 1 year now on 14.04 kd
<Kilos> e
<mazal> They simply don't know what it has these days
<Kilos> i cant remember if cryterion comes on at night
<Kilos> he was here all day , why didnt you ask him
<mazal> I wasn't here
<mazal> Only came in from the sites late
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> And didn't know what I needed then anyway
<mazal> Just realized it :P
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Ok , I go watch some F1 , l8tr
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> haha you becoming a good swimmer hey spinza  
<Kilos> hi superfly  inetpro  
<MaNI> in a DB board is the rail that the breakers on usually earthed?
<Kilos> whats a DB board
<magespawn> no but it should also not be live
<magespawn> the distribution board, like in you rhouse
<magespawn> house too
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> ours is on a eskom pole
<Kilos> oh wait
<MaNI> where your earth leakage is :p
<Kilos> yaya i caught on
<magespawn> that is your main breaker, there has to be one in the house
<MaNI> so if something really bad happened like a breaker somehow melted that rail would be hot then?
<Kilos> the rail that the breakers clip on is not connected to anything
<Kilos> separate bars feed live neutral and earth
<MaNI> is there plastic spacers or something behind it isolating it from the box then?
<Kilos> not that i remember
<Kilos> the whole box is not connected to anything
<MaNI> is the box also not earthed?
<MaNI> I presumed the box would be :/
<Kilos> but i can strip this one tomorrow and look for you
<Kilos> thinking about it having the box earthed is good for safety purposes
<Kilos> why you ask MaNI  what happened
<magespawn> the wires coming should be fully insulated
<MaNI> lol nothing happened just curious, busy looking at plastic ones (for a solar combiner box), and was wondering about the rail, and then my mind went to the metal ones
<MaNI> just curious :p
<magespawn> if a breaker has melted then something is seriously wrong in the first place, so all bets are off
<magespawn> ahh right
<Kilos> lol
<MaNI> I did have a circuit breaker melt in my house once
<MaNI> actually our entire mains/earth fused
<Kilos> overloaded
<MaNI> something went wrong with the sub in our street
<Kilos> eish
<MaNI> we had like 2k volts coming in
<MaNI> switched the lights on an the bulb vaporised :p
<Kilos> eish they bypassed the transformer
<MaNI> heh it was a failure of some kind scary stuff 
<Kilos> sjoe
<MaNI> can't recall if it was as high as 2k but it was high :p
<Kilos> magespawn  does the name carin sound familiar
<Cryterion> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kAG39jKi0lI
<Cryterion> just something funny
<Kilos> mazal  ^^
<magespawn> Kilos: yes, why?
<Kilos> twitter just mailed me with peeps it thinks i should follow and i saw the name
<Kilos> i normally just delete them
<Kilos> i dunno how it decides who one should follow
<Kilos> but i dont follow for the fun of following or being able to brag how many followers ive got
<Kilos> facebook does the same thing
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> carin is my wifes name
<Kilos> i wonder how twitter decided i should follow her
<magespawn> do you follow me?
<Kilos> i dont know
<magespawn> okay then
<Kilos> i tried to only follow ubuntu peeps and eskom and telkom
<magespawn> it usually suggests follows based on who you follow, etc etc
<Kilos> fb has hundreds waiting to become friends
<Kilos> oh maybe i follow you then and thats where it found a connection
<magespawn> i would find that likely
<Kilos> i only use twitter to fight with isps 
<Kilos> i wonder where inetpro  is
<Kilos> scared he has to work so just lurks
<inetpro> Kilos: +1
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> naand boetie
<inetpro> makes two of us
 * inetpro got lost in the ether
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i had a big fight this avy
<Kilos> nearly broke my nose
<Kilos> ram charged me so i skopped him on the nose
<Kilos> that made him crosser
<Kilos> second charge i sidestepped and grabbed his head and jumped on his back
<smile> bye :)
<smile> good night Kilos 
<Kilos> and instead of lying down he ran with me 
<Kilos> night smile  
<Kilos> sleep tight
<smile> :D thanks
<Kilos> so i reached around his body and grabbed a front leg so he fell
<Kilos> then he hit head backwards onto my nose
<Kilos> but he fell anyway so i sat on him and bled on him and slapped him silly
<Kilos> nou weet hy wie is baas
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> very sore nose though
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<Kilos> i go rest the aching bones
<mazal> Night everyone , sleep well
<smile> Slaapwel :)
 * cryterion`hiding wonders who he is here
<Cryterion> That's better
#ubuntu-za 2015-06-26
<magespawn> good morning
<magespawn> there is a cli network scanner similar to the gui program angry ip scanner, i have forgotten what it is called, any ideas?
<magespawn> no nmap
<magespawn> this one shows a live list of ip addresses
<mazal> Morning everyone
<magespawn> hi mazal 
<magespawn> maybe you can help here mazal 
<magespawn> there is a cli network scanner similar to the gui program angry ip scanner, i have forgotten what it is called, any ideas?
<Kilos> hi magespawn  mazal  barrydk  MaNL  and others
<magespawn> my question from earlier
<magespawn> good morning Kilos 
<mazal> Morning magespawn , Kilos
<mazal> magespawn: Sorry , I dunno
<magespawn> no worries
<magespawn> i think it was inetpro who told me about originally
<Kilos> nmap
<magespawn> not nmap, nmap is a static scan, this one shows a live running list in the terminal
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> you playing sleuth
<magespawn> and it is one i really liked, and have used a fair amount, just drawing a complete blank today
<magespawn> getting old
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> http://royal.pingdom.com/2013/07/11/network-administrators-command-line/
<Kilos> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/10-things/10-command-line-tools-that-refuse-to-die/
<Kilos> maybe its in there somewhere
<magespawn> nope not there, thanks for the links though
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> ping pro
<magespawn> he is probably busy, i can wait until he comes in
<Kilos> hmm... 
<Kilos> didnt he say he only starts work when others go home
<magespawn> maybe, but i think he is still at work at the moment
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> this one goes on to the network that you are currently connected to and gives you a live list of all active ip addresses that it can reach
<Kilos> sounds good
<magespawn> yes it is
<magespawn> you can watch your network in real time as clients connect and disconnect
<Kilos> cool
<barrydk> More almal
<magespawn> hi barrydk 
<Kilos> ohi smile  
<Kilos> hi Cryterion  
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
 * Kilos goes to see if ram still agro today
<magespawn> hi Cryterion ThatGraemeGuy 
<magespawn> careful Kilos, he might hold a grudge
<Kilos> hahaha i took a sjambok with and just reminded him
<Kilos> we should eat him
<Cryterion> Morning
<Kilos> must be tween 90 and 100 kgs live weight
<magespawn> nice size, not somethig to tangle with too often
<Kilos> so around 40 kgs mutton chops
<Kilos> no you right my nose still eina
<magespawn> i did some croc wrestling/lassoing a little while back
<magespawn> lots of fun 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<Kilos> hi qwebirc29566  
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> you like our site?
<Kilos> hi Xethron  
<magespaw1> oops what happened there?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you got a paw
<magespawn> strange
<magespaw1> and again
<Kilos> lol
<magespaw1> something is not right somewhere
<magespawn> yo-yo or boomarang
<andrewlsd> magespawn: did you find that network traffic tool?
<andrewlsd> I came across "nast" and "trafshow".  "nast" might be what you're after
<andrewlsd> like "sudo nast -i eth0 -m"
<magespawn> andrewlsd: not yet, those are not it, but thanks for the suggestions
<magespawn> andrewlsd: it is one i have used before, and it is installed on my xubuntu machine, but for the life of my i cannot remember  the command
<Kilos> lol look in history
<magespawn> i will check when i get back up to hluhluwe, the computer is in hluhluwe at the moment
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> i have also found a nice piece of sofware called glances
<magespawn> http://nicolargo.github.io/glances/
<pieter2627> what is the tool you are looking for suppose to do?
 * pieter2627 knows about vnstat, nethogs... uhm there should be one more
<pieter2627> ah yes, iftop
<Kilos> i run iftop all the time
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
 * pieter2627 shamefully says hi to all
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> pieter2627: it returns a live list in the terminal of active ip addresses on your current network
<pieter2627> arp
<magespawn> like angryip scanner, but with out the gui and constantly updated
<magespawn> i know about arp but that is not it
<pieter2627> 'live list'... that will need something else
<Kilos> magespawn  open a page in dropbox where you can save all commands you might need in the future
<Kilos> or tell maaz
<Kilos> Maaz  google cli traffic analyser
<Maaz> Kilos: "18 commands to monitor network bandwidth on Linux server" http://www.binarytides.com/linux-commands-monitor-network/ :: "20 Command Line Tools to Monitor Linux Performance - Tecmint" http://www.tecmint.com/command-line-tools-to-monitor-linux-performance/ :: "networking - How to display network traffic in terminal - Ask Ubuntu"
<Maaz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/257263/how-to-display-network-traffic-in-terminal :: "nload: Monitor Network Traffic and…
<magespawn> i usully use evernote
<Kilos> is that the one?
<magespawn> nope
<magespawn> Kilos: i am sure we will find it eventually
<Kilos> well with luck inetpro  will feel sorry for you
<Kilos> im sure he is lurking with that smirk on his face
 * Kilos hides
<magespawn> Kilos: he would usually say something as soon as his nick comes up
<Kilos> yeah maybe got lotsa work for a change
<mazal> Bye for now everyone
<Kilos> cheers mazal  
<Kilos> and barrydk  
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> laer magespawn  
<magespawn> /exit/exit
<Kilos> later as well
<magespawn> hmm
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> oh my looks like everyoneenabled their away goodies
<Kilos> must be a conspiracy
<Kilos> evening superfly  
<superfly> Evening Kilos 
<superfly> Being load shed at the moment 
<Trixar_za> Hey superfly
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za  
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<superfly> Ohi Trixar_za 
<smile> slaapwel :)
<inetpro> good mornings 
<inetpro> oops... looks like I landed in the wrong timezone... everyone sleeping already 
<Cryterion> probably, except us
<inetpro> oh hi Cryterion 
<inetpro> all good there by you? 
<inetpro> Hi smile
<smile> Hi! :)
<inetpro> hmmm... too cold and quiet here. Time to go sleep as well. Good night 
<smile> Good night
<smile> :)
<Cryterion> Yeah is inetpro and you?
<Cryterion> night
#ubuntu-za 2015-06-27
<Kilos> morning superfly  and other za peeps
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<mazal> More oom
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<mazal> I'm so cold I'm struggling with the PS3 buttons :P
<Kilos> very cold
<Tonberry> hi
<Kilos> the quick brown fox jums over the lazy dogs back
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<magespawn> the comand i was looking for is netdiscover
<Kilos> Maaz  net scan is <reply> netdiscover
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it
<Kilos> ty magespawn  now Maaz   will remember for you
<magespawn> netscan i think is a windows command, let m\e check
<magespawn> hmm maybe not
<Kilos> http://is.gd/0PQLTE
<Kilos> they think everyone is stupid
<Kilos> load shedding most of the day tomorrow while they build up reserves
<Kilos> you cant save ac
<magespawn> i was wondering about that
<smile> bye :p
<Kilos> cheers lad , be good
<smile> thanks
<Kilos> load shedding at 8 again, sigh. night all. sleep warm
<magespawn> good evening
<inetpro> . 
<Cryterion> +
<inetpro> Hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> Heya inetpro
<smile> Hi gremble 
<gremble> Hey smile 
<gremble> How are you?
<smile> I am doing ok. :)
<smile> You? :)
<gremble> I am doing well thank you
<smile> I want love
<smile> :)
<gremble> You mean to lose at tennis?
<smile> Lol? Tell me
<gremble> In tennis "love" means that you have 0 points
<smile> :-O :-O
<gremble> :p
<smile> But I didnt tennis
<smile> :-O
<gremble> Oh, then I don't know
<smile> Slaapwel :)
#ubuntu-za 2015-06-28
<Kilos> morning all
<mazal> Mornings
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<ThatGraemeGuy> afternoon all
<ThatGraemeGuy> any CT adsl peoples around at the moment?
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<mazal> En toe word ons honger :P
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> maaz what's for dinner
<Maaz> mazal: Sorry...
<mazal> oi
<Kilos> hy eet nie saans nie hy werk
 * mazal goes for a peanut butter sarmie
<Kilos> yum
 * Kilos wonders if inetpro  is on leave again
<Kilos> hi Guest61406  
<Kilos> oh its mani
<MaNI> so it is, sorry to disappoint :P
<Kilos> lol
<squish102> you know, i am so lazy to go change my nick for freenode so every time i join i dont have to change it
<squish102> i guess i have to go google how to change nick in weechat
<squish102> or just type /nick squish102 once in a while
<Kilos>  /nick newnick
<squish102> let me test the default now..
<squish102> hmm good that worked
<Kilos> worked
<squish102> now to fix all the other million things wrong with my server :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Cryterion> night
<MaNI> don't let the load shedding bite
 * Cryterion thinks he got biten an hour ago already
<mazal> Good night everyone
<inetpro> :
<smile> Hi
<cryterion_> night everyone
<smilemore> Slaapwel :)
#ubuntu-za 2016-06-27
<magespawn> good morning
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell magespawn that prob with rebooting when a cd was put in was caused by a faulty psu" 1 day, 9 hours, 4 minutes and 36 seconds ago
<superfly> Hi
<magespawn> hi superfly 
<superfly> How goes? 
<magespawn> good and you ? how is the conference?
<superfly> It's just the hack camp part, so quiet. 
<superfly> Next week is when the fun starts. 
<chesedo> morning magespawn superfly and all others
<superfly> Hi chesedo 
<pavlushka> Morning ZA!
<magespawn> hi chesedo pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hey magespawn !
<pavlushka> How is the office going?
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos !
<Kilos> hi pavlushka and everyone else
<pavlushka> And A good Morning Kilos !
<Kilos> too cold to be good
<Kilos> hi magespawn superfly inetpro thatgraemeguy theblazehen paddatrapper and others
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<paddatrapper> Morning Kilos
<magespawn> it is going still learning new things everyday
<Kilos> sjoe, poor head
<superfly> morning Kilos
<andrewlsd> Hi all
<andrewlsd> superfly: are you at DebConf already?
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> hi Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz announce We have our monthly meeting here tomorrow night at 8.30pm everyone
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! We have our monthly meeting here tomorrow night at 8.30pm everyone
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<andrewlsd> hi theblazehen
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: rice?
<theblazehen> hi andrewlsd
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: android IRC client
<magespawn> Kilos is there a way to make Maaz do that annoucement at a specific time
<theblazehen> Ah
<Kilos> i have no idea magespawn , what time would you like it
<theblazehen> magespawn: https://code.launchpad.net/ibid :)
<theblazehen> maaz in 5 minutes say hi
<Maaz> wassup
<magespawn> just thinking you set it to an hour before the meeting or something
<superfly> andrewlsd: yes, it's DebCamp at the moment, DebConf is next week
<andrewlsd> superfly:  ;-P Did you meet Deb yet?
<Kilos> ill try remember to announce
<andrewlsd> I think my car has a very unstable package repository.
<andrewlsd> ... the RPM count varies from 800-5000 several times a day.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i go move sheep
<magespawn> everytime you say that i get an image of you picking up the sheep and moving them to another spot in the field
<andrewlsd> paddatrapper: superfly: am thinking of popping around to see what things look like at DebCamp.  Is it worth it to just come and have a look?
<andrewlsd> Kilos: did you ever have the screen "sheep" applet that would have sheep randomly walking across the tops of your open windows or taskbars?
<paddatrapper> andrewlsd: For sure, I'd think best would be the Open Weekend this weekend
<superfly> andrewlsd: it's mostly just people gathering in rooms hacking on bug reports and things
<superfly> andrewlsd: ^^ what paddatrapper SAID
<superfly> oops, caps lock
<superfly> I need to turn that off
<andrewlsd> I'm coming thru for DebConf anyway, just wondered whether it would be interesting to see peeps at work on stuff.
<andrewlsd> paddatrapper: what are you busy with there?
<andrewlsd> superfly: [same question]
<paddatrapper> andrewlsd: At the moment - some ibid. From tomorrow equipent setup
<superfly> andrewlsd: trying to make myself useful
<inetpro> good evening
<pavlushka> inetpro: almost good morning, :p
<inetpro> pavlushka: give me a break
 * inetpro needs a weekend to recover from a busy weekend
<pavlushka> sure
<pavlushka> :)
<Kilos> hahaha
<paddatrapper> Kilos: https://github.com/ibid/ibid/pull/9
 * Kilos looks
<Kilos> what needs doing paddatrapper 
<Kilos> these merge and pull stuffs are beyong me
<Kilos> inetpro look above link for spotty
<inetpro> Kilos: later perhaps, thanks
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> oh paddatrapper is that to merge with tumbleweed s ibid?
<Kilos> well have to wait for him to wake up
<paddatrapper> Kilos: yup. I'll run a test one people can play with in after lunch
<magespawn> rood time chat later
<Langjan> Hi guys, hoesit Kilos 
<Langjan> Just my wallet is broke...
<superfly> Langjan: isn't that always the case?
<Langjan> Hi superfly, yes now that you mention it... 
<Langjan> Nkandla...
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> Hi there Kilos, you well?
<Kilos> lol still same flu, docs meds dont work either but alive and going on ty and you
<Langjan> Eish! Docs meds just feed his pocket and breaks down your immunity. Health news from abroad?
<Langjan> We are fine thanks
<Kilos> she must go see specialist for biopsy results but first need to save up $250 to pay him hehe
<Langjan> Eish! Meds parasites all - and they swear an oath to not refuse treatment to anybody when leaving medical school
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> Positive about S Africans - they can laugh when they should cry  
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> we too dom to let everything get us down
<Langjan> So how much did this flu cost you thus far at docs and for meds? And you still sick...
<Kilos> iR40
<Kilos> R40
<Kilos> govt hospital
<Kilos> and got prostate meds too
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> at least they let me sleep most of the night
<Langjan> Ok so you go to govt hosp - but they still just try to patch up and break down immunity, dead end street
<Langjan> Ok Kilos  sorry gotta go eat
<Kilos> enjoy
<Langjan> chat again later
<Langjan> thks
<Kilos> ok be good
<Langjan> you too thks
<Kilos> chesedo are you prepared for tomorrow nights meet
<chesedo> Kilos: not yet :D
<pavlushka> Hello chesedo 
<chesedo> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> wipe your chair for tomorrow, :p
<Kilos> inetpro even colder tomorrow
<pavlushka> How to enable bootlog? please anyone
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<Kilos> where you see "quiet splash" remove only quiet splash
<Kilos> and then further down you uncomment something that ends terminal
<Kilos> i go see
<Kilos> GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<Kilos> remove the # in front of it then ctrl+o and enter then ctrl+x
<Kilos> then sudo update-grub
<Kilos> pavlushka ^^
<pavlushka> Kilos: thanks, got it, done, lets see the output, must be in /var/log/
<Kilos> i dunno where it is but i see when i boot if it works
<pavlushka> Kilos: I dont use splash for long, but I need the logs as text/log
<Kilos> i just want to know if it works
<pavlushka> Kilos: I'll tell you after a reboot, :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz ask pavlushka Does it work
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto, I'll ask pavlushka on freenode
<theblazehen> maan tell pavlushka if it boots fine then you might get the info you want from `dmesg` in a terminal
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wrong bot
<theblazehen> oops
<Kilos> dont you use tab complete theblazehen ?
<theblazehen> Maaz tell pavlushka if it boots fine then you might get the info you want from `dmesg` in a terminal
<pavlushka> but got the message, thanks
<Maaz> theblazehen: Sure, I'll tell pavlushka on freenode
<Maaz> pavlushka: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "ask pavlushka Does it work" 11 minutes and 30 seconds ago
<Maaz> pavlushka: By the way, theblazehen on freenode told me "tell pavlushka if it boots fine then you might get the info you want from `dmesg` in a terminal" 58 milliseconds ago
<theblazehen> Kilos: Not this time. Was a short word, and was reading on other display
<theblazehen> Ah cool
<Kilos> im lazy type only 3 letters of all nicks
<Kilos> often try tab complete on other words too by habit hehe
<pavlushka> then theblazehen , how about this " Process: 1346 ExecStart=/etc/init.d/snort start (code=exited, status=1/FAILURE)"?
<theblazehen> pavlushka: What do you need to know about it? Snort's log?
<pavlushka> and "cat dmesg 
<pavlushka> (Nothing has been logged yet.)"
<theblazehen> pavlushka: Don't need cat dmesg, just dmesg as command itself. `dmesg` for kernel log, and `journalctl` for syslog
<pavlushka> boot log and solution about snort not starting, that's two,
<theblazehen> Boot log = `dmesg` and some messages from `journalctl`
<pavlushka> theblazehen: where?
<theblazehen> pavlushka: Those are commands to run
<pavlushka> I have already run these two for other trouble shooting but didn't know the actual use.
<AudaciousTUX> can anyone invite me in sysadmin channel ?? :(
<AudaciousTUX> Kilos: 
<theblazehen> pavlushka: journalctl -u sbort
<AudaciousTUX> hi pavlushka Kilos
<theblazehen> AudaciousTUX: Need to be auth'd to nickserv
<Kilos> sysadmin?
<theblazehen> AudaciousTUX: #reddit-sysadmin right?
<AudaciousTUX> nope... #sysadmin
<Kilos> im not there AudaciousTUX 
<pavlushka> Hi AudaciousTUX !
<AudaciousTUX> hi pavlushka
<theblazehen> AudaciousTUX: #reddit-sysadmin is bigger IIRC, anyone you need in #sysadmin specifically?
<Kilos> oh my invite only
<pavlushka> theblazehen: journalctl -u sbort
<pavlushka> -- No entries --
<theblazehen> pavlushka: Try -u snortd ?
<AudaciousTUX> nope theblazehen
<pavlushka> copy
<theblazehen> pavlushka: or journalctl _PID=1346
<AudaciousTUX> that reddit channel is too much active :3
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> byt all, chat later
<Kilos> toods magespawn 
<pavlushka> by magespawn !
<pavlushka> bye
<AudaciousTUX> by pavlushka
<Kilos> wb chesedo 
 * pavlushka showing AudaciousTUX a punch
<pavlushka> wb chesedo
<AudaciousTUX> :v
<theblazehen> http://linx.home.theblazehen.com/2016-06-27-204343224x2078scrot.png wikipedia happened again... Haven't even explored the full depth of first wiki tree
 * theblazehen decided to not close wiki tabs, see how far I get
<pavlushka> theblazehen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17986154/ , https://bin.snyman.info/ bot checking keeps round and round and round
<theblazehen> pavlushka: And is there a snort log in /var/log?
<pavlushka> yes but empty coz snort did not started after installing, I dont know the reason.
<theblazehen> pavlushka: ls -l /var/log | grep snort
<theblazehen> Who owns it?
<pavlushka> drwxr-s--- 2 snort             adm         4096 এপ্রি  27 12:05 snort
<theblazehen> pavlushka: systemctl cat snort
<pavlushka> theblazehen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17986751/
<theblazehen> pavlushka: cat /etc/init.d/snort
<paddatrapper> Someone please ping me for the meeting tomorrow, I'd like not to miss it again
<Kilos> will do paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> thanks Kilos 
<pavlushka> theblazehen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/17986899/
<theblazehen> pavlushka: /sudo /etc/init.d/snort start
<pavlushka> it returned with ok, means success I guess
<pavlushka> thatgraemeguy: service snort status running
<pavlushka> theblazehen:  service snort status (running) , :)
<Kilos> i crash now
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. too cold here
<theblazehen> pavlushka: cool
<theblazehen> night k
<pavlushka> theblazehen: So I guess it will succeed in starting at boot time as well?
<pavlushka> theblazehen: and you and me both missed Kilos, couldn't save him from crashing, :p
<theblazehen> pavlushka: Should work, yes
<theblazehen> yeah
<pavlushka> theblazehen: what flavor you use?
<theblazehen> pavlushka: For what? Ids?
<pavlushka> theblazehen: in your machines, for yous personal use, about OS
<theblazehen> pavlushka: Arch on desktop and laptop, centos for servers, ubuntu for vm host (, and soon hopefully dragonflybsd for storage), and pfSense for my router
<pavlushka> theblazehen: use any flavor you like but be in here in #ubuntu-za, :p, that would do just fine, :)
#ubuntu-za 2016-06-28
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<inetpro> good morning everyone 
<superfly> Ohi
<paddatrapper> Morning everyone
<andrewlsd> superfly: are there IRC channels/servers for debconf2016?
<andrewlsd> Interesting ZA network news: http://ewn.co.za/2016/06/28/Liquid-Telecom-Royal-Bafokeng-to-buy-Neotel-for-R65bn
<andrewlsd> Liquid Telecom + Royal Bafokeng to buy Neotel. R6.5B apparently
<chesedo> morning all
<chesedo> andrewlsd: #debconf-team on oftc (irc.debian.org) is the channel for volunteers
<andrewlsd> thanks chesedo 
<Kilos> afternoon all and sundry
<pavlushka> Afternoon Kilos :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: Its the monthly meeting day and I would like to join too if that's okay?
<Kilos> you are welcome
<Kilos> you can invite others as well
<Kilos> come see how a real loco does nothing much but does it well
<pavlushka> Kilos: is the time is 8.30 PM local?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> 8 hours and ten minutes from now
<pavlushka> Then it is 12.30 AM tomorrow for us, :p
<pavlushka> but np
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> chesedo dont forget tonight, ive sent the mail
<chesedo> Kilos: will remember - also great g+ yesterday
<Kilos> i must just remember to ping magespawn and paddatrapper before the meeting
<Kilos> oh and try get the twit place working for ubuntuza
<paddatrapper> Kilos: yes please :) 
<Kilos> :D
<pavlushka> o/ all
<Kilos-> o/
<Kilos> paddatrapper 50 mins
<paddatrapper> Dankie Kilos
<Kilos> pledier
<Kilos> plesier ook
<Kilos> chesedo another G+ reminder could help maybe
<paddatrapper> Can Maaz pingall? That may be useful
<Kilos> no idea
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro cold hey
<inetpro> cold?
<Kilos> yeah im freezing
<inetpro> I thought tonight was warmer than other nights
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> somewhere i got lost, what is ubuntu in the wild
<inetpro> google it
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry, just busy with other stuff
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> hi tareq u0_a6 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> ohi magespawn 
<tareq> hi all
<Kilos> whats with the funny nick
<tareq> there is a meeting, right?
<magespawn> connecting from my phone.
<Kilos> yes
<magespawn> on my way home now.
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> so late
<Kilos> time to find another job
<Kilos> hehe
<chesedo> Kilos: impossible
<chesedo> evening inetpro
<Kilos> what chesedo 
<chesedo> [19:41:15] <Kilos> chesedo another G+ reminder could help maybe
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> that is actually the pros job
<inetpro> no 
<Kilos> yes yes
<Kilos> you started the g+ thing
<Kilos> hi AudaciousTUX 
<chesedo> Kilos: reminders are impossible (afaik)
<Kilos> oh np
<inetpro> no need to do anything... g+ does it all by itself 
<Kilos> it  used  to but not anymore
<Kilos> you broke it
<Kilos> inetpro you must be active tonight, im dozing
<chesedo> lol
<Kilos> paddatrapper hope you have feedback from debconf16
<Kilos> seems like fly is asleep
<paddatrapper> Kilos: that I do
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> chesedo will call on you
 * paddatrapper gets comfortable :)
<Kilos> no man
<chesedo> all ready???
<Kilos> yip go mr chair
<chesedo> Maaz: start meeting about Ubuntu Monthly Meeting - May 2016
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Welcoming and Introduction
<Maaz> Current Topic: Welcoming and Introduction
<magespawn> Maaz I am Greg Eames
<Maaz> magespawn: Righto
<chesedo> Evening all and thank you for joining in on our monthly
<Kilos> Maaz I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<chesedo> Our bot Maaz is doing the minutes as usual so please intro yourself to it using `Maaz: I am <firstname lastname>` eg.
<chesedo> Maaz: I am Pieter Engelbrecht 
<Maaz> chesedo: Righto
<chesedo> The agenda for today can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20160628
<chesedo> any last minute changes are welcome
<Kilos> pavlushka tareg you guys want to identify with Maaz 
<paddatrapper> Maaz: I am Kyle Robbertze
<Maaz> paddatrapper: Righto
<chesedo> ready inetpro
<tareq> Maaz: I am Tareq from Bangladesh
<Maaz> tareq: Alrighty
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer 
<Maaz> inetpro: Alrighty
<chesedo> all happy with agenda?
<pavlushka> Maaz I am pavlushka
<Maaz> pavlushka: Righto
<paddatrapper> I am
<Kilos> yip
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed No one raised concerns with agenda
<Maaz> Agreed: No one raised concerns with agenda
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Review minutes of previous meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Review minutes of previous meeting
<chesedo> minutes of the last meeting is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20160524
<chesedo> Please go over it for review
<chesedo> ty Kilos
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: identify yourself by "Maaz I am AudaciousTUX "
<Kilos> chesedo for what
<chesedo> Kilos: feedback...
<chesedo> [20:33:09] <Kilos> yip
<Kilos> oh
<chesedo> all happy with the previous minutes?
<paddatrapper> Yup, though I wasn't exactly there either
<chesedo> paddatrapper: at previous meeting? (you have a debConf update)
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed All happy with previous minutes
<Maaz> Agreed: All happy with previous minutes
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Plans for 2016
<Maaz> Current Topic: Plans for 2016
<paddatrapper> chesedo: Correct
<chesedo> Anyone wanting to (or planning) on getting Ubuntu membership or want to sign code of conduct?
<tareq> chesedo: I would like to
<paddatrapper> I'll be back in a minute
<chesedo> tareq: which one?
<chesedo> Kilos: ^^
<chesedo> paddatrapper: ok
<tareq> membership
 * Kilos watching
<tareq> I'm trying to make our loco team active
<chesedo> Kilos: tareq wants to get Ubuntu membership can you give him some guidance?
<Kilos> yip ill help him
<tareq> planning to write some articles 
<chesedo> Kilos: great \o/!!!
<paddatrapper> I be back
<Kilos> wb frog boots
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed Kilos to help tareq with Ubuntu membership
<Maaz> Agreed: Kilos to help tareq with Ubuntu membership
<chesedo> Ubuntu for Hope still has to get its official website up too
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> inetpro who is working on it
<chesedo> magespawn: did you suggest starting with something for it?
 * chesedo used Hugo this week and might use it if no one else has started anything...
<Kilos> karl seems to be too busy
<chesedo> overall here, do you guys prefer any css framework (have issues with some) as I know bootstrap and uikit
<chesedo> and will use one of them...
<Kilos> whatever works
<chesedo> magespawn: did you suggest starting with something for the Ubuntu for Hope website?
<tareq> thanks Maaz chesedo
<Kilos> hi qwebirc98473 
<chesedo> with Hugo the content will be in Markdown so all should be ok there...
<chesedo> hi qwebirc98473
<Kilos> ohi Vince-0 wb
<Vince-0> ohai
<chesedo> will we try and have it up before next meeting guys? (me will start this week if anyone wants to help)
<Kilos> oh chesedo tell karl if he wants some installs done i can help
<chesedo> Kilos: will do...
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed To get in contact with karl to organise help and website
<Maaz> Agreed: To get in contact with karl to organise help and website
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Events
<Maaz> Current Topic: Events
<chesedo> We have DebConf coming up this weekend with bootcamp currently being underway
<chesedo> paddatrapper will be able to tell us more 
<paddatrapper> Yup, most people here are having lots of fun and have finished the local craft beer (more to be sourced)
<chesedo> lol
<Kilos> lol
<paddatrapper> Open Weekend this weekend is free to all
<chesedo> from the channel, who all will be attending?
<paddatrapper> Featuring exhibits from lots of local companies, groups, etc
<paddatrapper> superfly and I are already here
<paddatrapper> andrewdl is attending 
<paddatrapper> From Saturday I think
<superfly> kmf will be down too
<superfly> hi
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<chesedo> Vince-0: did you make the volunteering list?
<superfly> paddatrapper: sorry, I never got to give you my flash drive today
<superfly> Maaz: I am Raoul Snyman
<Maaz> superfly: Righto
<chesedo> hi superfly
<paddatrapper> hey superfly, didn't run into you today it seems. Tomorrow it will have to be :)
<superfly> paddatrapper: yes, lavamind and a few others kidnapped me for a tour of the peninsula
<superfly> amazing day, but now I am zonked
<Kilos> you guys need to wear pink beanies so you can find ach other
<chesedo> lol
<paddatrapper> So you're one who replaced nattie! Lol
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Usually just heading to the orga room works
<chesedo> will one of you be able to give us the exciting report of it at the next meeting?
<superfly> chesedo: yes, there will be a report anyway
<paddatrapper> Hopefully, if the orga team get their buts into gear, we'll be able to link the final report
<chesedo> superfly: haha thanks
<superfly> paddatrapper: you do know you're orga now, right?
<Kilos> what is orga
<chesedo> Kilos: think it is ORGAnizer
<Vince-0> chesedo: no can do, i can't make it
<Kilos> aha
<Vince-0> Maaz: I am Vincent Swart
<Maaz> Vince-0: Done
<paddatrapper> superfly: Let me refrase: When highvoltage gets his butt into gear lol
<Kilos> haha
<chesedo> Vince-0: oh ok
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Yeah - organiser
<chesedo> all good if i move on?
<pavlushka> Maaz I am S. M. Pavel Sayekat
<Maaz> pavlushka: Righto
<Kilos> eish paddatrapper you got dropped in at the deap end
<paddatrapper> Kilos: And enjoying every moment of it :D
<Kilos> deep
<Kilos> goo
<Kilos> d
 * pavlushka lol
<chesedo> ok one last thing, superfly paddatrapper any last minute helpers can still reach you on the channel right?
<Kilos> keep our flag flying
<paddatrapper> chesedo: For sure
<chesedo> awesome
<paddatrapper> Though now I'd suggest we should be promoting the Open Weekend, as registration is pretty much over
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Miscellaneous
<Maaz> Current Topic: Miscellaneous
<chesedo> paddatrapper: twitter, facebook other links we can share?
<paddatrapper> chesedo: One second, I'll find the email...
<chesedo> paddatrapper: oky
<paddatrapper> @debian@identi.ca in the Pump.io network, @debian@quitter.se in the GNU Social Network, @debian or @debconf on Twitter
<paddatrapper> #debconf
<paddatrapper> #debconf16 too
<chesedo> paddatrapper: any about the open weekend that can be retweeted, shared, etc.
 * chesedo looking up @debconf
<tareq> 1 AM here in Bangladesh
<tareq> good night all
<paddatrapper> https://wiki.debconf.org/wiki/DebConf16/Open_Festival https://debconf16.debconf.org/open-festival/
<Kilos> rest well tareq 
<Kilos> ty for visiting
<tareq> :)
<paddatrapper> chesedo: I'll keep looking and see what I can find
<chesedo> inetpro: can our twitter channel retweet this -> https://twitter.com/trevorgowing/status/747418902682959877
<chesedo> paddatrapper: great, i just can look for any on facebook
<chesedo> s/can/cannot/
<inetpro> chesedo: I'll do it asap 
<chesedo> inetpro: ty
<paddatrapper> https://twitter.com/ConfChicken is the twitter account for Pollito - the DebConf chicken
<chesedo> Kilos: I will carry the trello cleanup over to this month?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> were you going to do it chesedo ?
<chesedo> Kilos: you
<Kilos> what!
<Kilos> you sure
<paddatrapper> lol
 * chesedo was to make time to help you :P
<Kilos> i think
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> ideal job for inetpro 
<chesedo> Kilos: guess we should do it at night (after family time) bit by bit so to get feedback when needed?
<Kilos> the pro only gives feedback hours later
<Kilos> after i have broken things
<chesedo> Kilos: great so we and him can sleep on it :P
<Kilos> lol yip
<Kilos> you know where to find me
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed To start cleaning trello up bit by bit after family time
<Maaz> Agreed: To start cleaning trello up bit by bit after family time
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Elect chairperson for next meeting 
<Maaz> Current Topic: Elect chairperson for next meeting
<chesedo> Anyone want to carry the stick for the next meeting?
 * Kilos votes for chesedo
<paddatrapper> I can't maths... When is the next meeting?
<Kilos> if it aint broke dont try fix it
<chesedo> paddatrapper: 26 jul
<paddatrapper> chesedo: thanks
<chesedo> no no Kilos
<Kilos> what
<chesedo> well seems like magority rule :P
<Kilos> yes
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed chesedo to chair next meeting
<Maaz> Agreed: chesedo to chair next meeting
<Kilos> thats me
<paddatrapper> Except in Britain it seems
<chesedo> [21:09:01] <Kilos> if it aint broke dont try fix it
<Kilos> hahaha
<chesedo> ... square wheels was never broke either...
<Kilos> lol
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Next meeting
<Maaz> Current Topic: Next meeting
<pavlushka> lol
<paddatrapper> Well did those ever work in the first place?
<chesedo> 26 jul is the correct date right?
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<chesedo> paddatrapper: sure, everyone had a bounce it their step back then :P
<Kilos> yip
<paddatrapper> lol
<chesedo> Maaz: agreed Next meeting is 26 July 2016 @ 20:30
<Maaz> Agreed: Next meeting is 26 July 2016 @ 20:30
<chesedo> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-06-28-18-30-00.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-06-28-18-30-00.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-06-28-18-30-00.html
<Kilos> chesedo ty for chairing
<paddatrapper> Thanks chesedo 
<chesedo> Kilos paddatrapper: np
<Kilos> oh paddatrapper is tumbles there?
<Vince-0> wpwp
<paddatrapper> Kilos: drinking beer at the next table along, yeah
<chesedo> Maaz: last minutes is <reply> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-06-28-18-30-00.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-06-28-18-30-00.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2016-06-28-18-30-00.html
<Maaz> chesedo: If you say so
<Kilos> lol
<paddatrapper> Playing cards by the looks of things
<Kilos> tell him he isnt escaping from ibid
<paddatrapper> Lol. I will!
<chesedo> lol
<chesedo> Kilos: for today trello bit, can we remove/archive the 'done for May 2015' list?
<chesedo> ... or is there anything to check there still...
<Kilos> all done stuff yip
<Kilos> what is the link
<Kilos> i was on trello 3 drives ago
<chesedo> https://trello.com/b/GKXXiBxU/ubuntu-south-africa-loco
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org | pastebin: https://bin.snyman.info | picpaste: http://pasteboard.co | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next Meeting: Tue, 26 July 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/298usol
<chesedo> Kilos: where have you driven to:P
<Kilos> 2 hard drives and one ssd
<chesedo> ooh, wow thanks inetpro
<Kilos> eeek login stuff again
<inetpro> chesedo: you're welcome
<Kilos> what
<Kilos> the build ubuntu africa site can be done and removed
<chesedo> Kilos: inetpro changed the header
<Kilos> wow that was long ago
<pavlushka> Kilos: yes
<Kilos> oh wow inetpro good man
<Kilos> i normally have to nag
<pavlushka> but I noticed first o/ :p
<inetpro> time to hit the hay for me
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> sleep well inetpro 
<Kilos> and ty
<pavlushka> good night inetpro !
<chesedo> Kilos:  doned
<chesedo> good night inetpro
<Vince-0> aight 
<Kilos> funny how we drifted from trello
<chesedo> Kilos: will archive the 'done may 2015' list and add a new one 'done before july 2016' for all the current ones?
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> you pieter2627 hey
<chesedo> Kilos: yes
<Kilos> whew seems like years since you changed nicks
<chesedo> Kilos: now we can go throught all the cards and move the done ones to the new list as we have time during the day...
<chesedo> Kilos: less than 6 months
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> ill  have to learn how to use trello again
<Kilos> but its a good start
<chesedo> Kilos: just click and drag to move
<Kilos> ya we do that in day time
<chesedo> Kilos: great
<Kilos> i wonder what happened to mopkop
 * chesedo thinks we should work out some sort of 'policy' so that the ToDo list does not become out of hand...
<chesedo> maybe something to discuss at next meeting...
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> yip, we can see when pro has time as well
<Kilos> there is lots thats too much for us now
<chesedo> yip
<chesedo> guess night for now all...
<Kilos> if i just do it he wets his nappy
<Kilos> ty chesedo 
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<chesedo> lol
<Kilos> night superfly 
<superfly> good night everyone
<pavlushka> Good night superfly !
<magespawn> good night all
 * nlsthzn got the time zones wrong and missed the meeting
<nlsthzn> at least got to watch the final of Game of Thrones :)
#ubuntu-za 2016-06-29
<inetpro> fp
<inetpro> good mornings
<thatgraemeguy> morning everyone
<pavlushka> inetpro: Kilos Goood Morning!
<pavlushka> Morning thatgraemeguy !
<Kilos> morning thatgraemeguy pavlushka inetpro and everyone else
<chesedo> morning inetpro thatgraemeguy pavlushka Kilos and others
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<pavlushka> chesedo: শুভ সকাল
<Kilos> eeeek
<magespawn> good mornign all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<chesedo> pavlushka: to you too
<chesedo> morning magespawn
<magespawn> time for me to go out chat later
<superfly> morning
<Kilos> morni ng superfly 
<pavlushka> Morning superfly !
<Kilos> eish many fences cut again last night
<superfly> hi
<superfly> pavlushka: why are you not at DebConf?
<pavlushka> superfly: My question is how?
<superfly> pavlushka: next year, just apply for a bursary
<pavlushka> superfly: and what about my physical presence? is that not necessary?
<magespawn> hey Kilos, back in the office
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> so what up today?
<Kilos> all quiet on the western front
<Kilos> dunno bout elsewherew
<Kilos> elsewhere
<magespawn> feel like i may have caught a bit of the flu this year
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> but other than that everything is good
<inetpro> Ubuntu 32-bit desktop installers could soon be a thing of the past 
<inetpro> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2016-June/016661.html
<inetpro> will be a sad day when that happens
<inetpro> "In essence this would mean April 2021 as the sunset for i386 as the host/base OS architecture. And April 2023 to run legacy i386 applications with security support."
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> Will It Affect You? Take the poll at: http://polldaddy.com/poll/9457965 
<Kilos> done
<Kilos> langjan also uses only 32bit
<Kilos> and all his converts
<inetpro> really sad that distros just keep growing and growing in size and needing ever more resources as they grow, obviously
<Kilos> inetpro tell me when you have some time please
<thatgraemeguy> wow, people still install 32-bit :-o
<Kilos> yeah some peeps have old pcs
<thatgraemeguy> and on that bombshell, it's time to go
<Kilos> hehe
<thatgraemeguy> heh
<Kilos> go well
<thatgraemeguy> that's not old anymore, that's beyond ancient
<thatgraemeguy> but ya
<Kilos> oh my
<thatgraemeguy> sentimental old ballies :-p
<Kilos> hahaha
<thatgraemeguy> cheerios!!
<Kilos> cheers
<Kilos> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2016/06/20/ubuntu-membership-board-call-for-nominations-4/
<magespawn> or people without money
<Kilos-> yip
<Kilos-> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos-!
<Kilos-> Maaz danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<magespawn> Home time for me, good night
<cyrilb> hey guys
<cyrilb> I'm in Joburg at the moment and feel like going out to work with my laptop until 11ish
<cyrilb> any place to recommend? coffee shop?
<cyrilb> I'm French, only here for a couple of days, I don't know anything around here
<magespawn> hi cyrilb, areas?
<cyrilb> Sandton but I can Uber anywhere
<magespawn> most of the shopping centres have free wifi so Rosebank Mall or Snadton City I think
<cyrilb> I have data 
<cyrilb> like 10GB for the week :)
<cyrilb> Sandton closes at 8 I think
<cyrilb> they kicked me out of the food court around 8 last yaer
<magespawn> Most of the ones with cinemas in them will stay open till after the last movie has finished
<cyrilb> I have data, I can work anywhere
<magespawn> i dont know of any that will stay open till 11 during the week
<cyrilb> OK
<Kilos> spurs
<cyrilb> Joburg doesn't seem to be the late night coding party city
<Kilos> steers
<Kilos> ?
<cyrilb> they are restaurant, not sure I can just take a drink and stay like 4 hours
<Kilos> have 3 coffees
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> i am off chat later
<Kilos> and a burger maybe
<Kilos> toods magespawn 
<cyrilb> all right, thanks guy
<cyrilb> s
<Kilos> good luck cyrilb 
<cyrilb> I had a look around with Google Maps, most things close at 7-8ish
<Kilos> oh my
<cyrilb> except restaurants
<Kilos> just be safe
<Kilos> crime heavy in jozi
<Kilos> tie your laptop around your neck
<cyrilb> I'll put it in a bin bag
<Kilos> then they need to take your head as well
<cyrilb> best anti thief method ever
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> bin bag?
<Kilos> those black bags
<cyrilb> https://www.google.com/search?q=bin+bag&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjWlsbt5s3NAhWhLsAKHZAnD2wQ_AUICCgB&biw=1276&bih=739
<Kilos> yeah
<cyrilb> I used to do that when I was upgrading hardware in the middle of the night in datacenters in Paris in the worst areas
<cyrilb> with like €10,000 worth of hardware in the bin bag
<Kilos> eeeek
<Kilos> keep a backup somewhere else as well
<Kilos> better to stay in and work there
<Kilos> ohi superfly inetpro paddatrapper 
<cyrilb> definitely the wrong city for late night coding party
<cyrilb> I think I'll just stay in the restaurant we have in the complex 
<cyrilb> (that closes at 8:30, err)
<Kilos> ok
<cyrilb> what time do you guys finish work usually here?
<cyrilb> because if things closes at 8, I guess you don't finish at 7
<Kilos>  nope office peeps at 4pm i think
<Kilos> and some at 5 pm
<Kilos> mage at 6pm
<inetpro> good evening Kilos
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<cyrilb> oh, wow
<inetpro> oh and hi cyrilb, nice to see you here again
<cyrilb> we finish around 6-7 in PAris
<cyrilb> sometimes 8
<Kilos> i forgot what i wanted to know now
<cyrilb> OK now I understand better
<inetpro> cyrilb: why not code in your room?
<cyrilb> I need to adjust my timezone a little more :)
<cyrilb> inetpro: I get more focus out
<cyrilb> nothing else to do
<cyrilb> no distraction
<inetpro> so you need a distraction in order to focus?
<cyrilb> no
<cyrilb> the opposite
<Kilos> oh inetpro can you look at our trello , i cleaned up a bit and wanna hear if i broke tuff again
<cyrilb> If I'm out, there's nothing else to do
<cyrilb> I can just focus and work
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> cant you do that better where you are cyrilb 
<Kilos> sounds like you are looking for distractions
<inetpro> Kilos: where do you find all these interesting characters? :-)
<Kilos> he is from mauritius
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> and france before that
<cyrilb> well OK
<cyrilb> I took this habit since I have two kids
<Kilos> aha
<cyrilb> I can't get ANYthing done from home anymore
<inetpro> Kilos: ha ha, I was just joking... I know cyrilb from some time ago 
<cyrilb> yeah, I'm a French weirdo :D
<Kilos> haha yeah kids can be distracting
 * inetpro struggles to adapt to working from anywhere else other than home or work
<paddatrapper> hey Kilos. Hoe gaan did?
<paddatrapper> s/did/dit/
<Kilos> goed dankie paddatrapper en jy?
<inetpro> cyrilb: you would make a great candidate for doing the Ubuntu hours events
<Kilos> haha yeah
<paddatrapper> Warm :D Ek sit lanks die vuur
<cyrilb> What's that?
<inetpro> cyrilb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour
<cyrilb> I do like 50%+ of my work out of the office
<cyrilb> And 0.0000% from home
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> welcome to the world of family guys
<inetpro> Kilos: I'll check Trello another day
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> don't have much data left here
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> no rush
<inetpro> just one more day to go before end of month
<inetpro> talking about data limits, I was wondering, maybe I should set up my router to deny everything by default
<Kilos> everything like?
<inetpro> need to get myself a proxy to control all access to the world
<inetpro> way too much data that just goes lost 
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> uncapped could be like moving to heaven hey
<Wolfeyes> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<Wolfeyes> Evening everyone
<Wolfeyes> Kilos - waves
<Kilos> hi Wolfeyes 
<Kilos> where does one see out standing bugs in 16.04
<Kilos> oops
<Kilos> wb inetpro 
<inetpro> hmm... what happened?
<Kilos> you didnt tell me where to find the page with bugs on 16.04
<Kilos> so i cut your connection to wake you up
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Launchpad somewhere?
<Kilos> i found it in the ubuntu news letter
<Kilos> === Bug Stats ===
<Kilos>     * Open (123572) +173 over last week
<Kilos>     * Critical (370) +7 over last week
<Kilos>     * Unconfirmed (60919) +115 over last week
<Kilos> do you get the weekly news letter
<Kilos> paddatrapper i dont have your email addy
<Kilos> whyyyyyy
<paddatrapper> Kilos: Now you do :)
<paddatrapper> I get them, don't read much of them 
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> the ubuntu weekly newsletter
<Kilos> when you done with debconf and ibid you can join the bugsquad
<paddatrapper> Lol. I try report when I can 
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> fix the man
<Kilos> them
<Kilos> youll learn lots and it helps stacks for membership
<Kilos> they always crying for help in the bugsquad
<Kilos> i need more ubuntu members in our group
<chesedo> wow Kilos great work with trello!!
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> i didnt break anything?
<inetpro> good night everyone
<Kilos> sleep tight inetpro 
<Kilos> rest well
<Kilos> superfly you need to sleep as well
<Kilos> how can you help me on the membership board if you over tired
<chesedo> Kilos: no
<Kilos> yooo hooo
 * chesedo just restored one item :D
<Kilos> there are more things we can move chesedo 
<Kilos> which one
<chesedo> africa site update thingy
<Kilos> oh wasnt it done
<chesedo> No still has to be merged (made live)
<Kilos> oh we waiting fo fly
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> wow thasts a tear ago
<Kilos> year
<Kilos> we will need to rattle his cage after dbconf
<chesedo> guess i made something wrong back then that causes trouble for it
<Kilos> i think i will crash now too
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> ty chesedo 
<chesedo> Night Kilos
<chesedo> inetpro: (hope you get this tom) i also added a new card for Jul's meeting and updated this page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings)... i you could review them too when you check trello
#ubuntu-za 2016-06-30
<inetpro> fp
<inetpro> good mornings 
<thatgraemeguy> morning
<Kilos> morning everyone
<inetpro> hi Kilos, thatgraemeguy
<Kilos> hi inetpro thatgraemeguy 
<inetpro> Kilos: did you have frost this morning?
<Kilos> yes and last few days already
<inetpro> really? Only today that I noticed some for the first time this season
<Kilos> our temps are closer to jozi and vereeniging than pta
<Kilos> cold down here in this hole
<thatgraemeguy> went down to about 4° here
<thatgraemeguy> around 3 this morning
<Kilos> my tomatoes have had black leaves for 4 days
<inetpro> sjoe
<Kilos> you guys that side of the mountain dont see our temp often
<Kilos> near the mountain they have mango and avocado tress growning
<Kilos> i have to bring my avo in every winter
<chesedo> morning inetpro thatgraemeguy Kilos and others
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> hi Wolfeyes 
<Wolfeyes> hey Kilos
<inetpro_> .
<Kilos--> what does that mean inetpro 
<Kilos--> i see you and fly do it
<Kilos--> ..
<inetpro> it means you have a tail
<Kilos> satisfied
<inetpro> much better, thank you
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yw
<theblazehen> inetpro: Why?
<Kilos> haha we cant understand his strange ways theblazehen 
<inetpro> theblazehen: the ubuntu logo has people sitting on a round table, there is not tail
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> ok inetpro so . means tail does .. mean fixed or ty
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> no what?
<inetpro> Maaz: it
<Maaz> forget about it... oh wait, please define "it"
<Kilos> eish
<nlsthzn> o/ to all of ZA land
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> how are you uncle Kilos ?
<Kilos> alive still ty nlsthzn and you?
<Kilos> just cold as usual this time of year
<nlsthzn> same old same old here uncle Kilos ... and as always hot as hell this side of the equator >.< :p
<Kilos> lol
<Wolfeyes> afternoon all
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> hi Wolfeyes 
<pavlushka> o/ Wolfeyes !
<Wolfeyes> :-)
<pavlushka> you know what, my nephew is watching uncle grandpa! and I thought I was weird!
<pavlushka> though I watch with him,"Team Titan"
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos--> hmm...
 * nlsthzn is busy watching Rick and Morty >.<
<magespawn> hello all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Wolfeyes> hey magespawn
<magespawn> how things there?
<Kilos> cold
<Wolfeyes> challanging, hows things by you magespawn?
<magespawn> Still learning everything, but getting there, working support this week
<Wolfeyes> well that sounds pretty awesome
<Kilos> i go eat
<magespawn> yes there is opportunity here
<Kilos> winter sucks
<Kilos> paddatrapper you having too much fun
<magespawn> home time chate later all
<Kilos> cheers magespawn 
<Kilos> my compose key got lost
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> °
<Kilos> weeee
<paddatrapper> Kilos: I'm doing lots - working for two conferences at the moment
<Kilos> good lad
<Kilos> dont let them wear you out
<Kilos> inetpro tomorrow new data
<Kilos> wakey wakey everyone, i go sleep soon
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-07-01
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<pavlushka> Morning thatgraemeguy :)
 * pavlushka yawns
<Kilos> morning all
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> lo my pro
<inetpro> hoe gaan dit oom Kilos?
<Kilos> nie te sleg nie dankie en self? inetpro 
<inetpro> always good as well, thanks
<inetpro> superfly: talk to us, how's things going there?
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> busy is not an excuse
<Kilos> hahahaha
<inetpro> Kilos: sshhh
<Kilos> ooops
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> oh and happy mailman day to everyone!
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy superfly paddatrapper nlsthzn dlPhreak 
<paddatrapper> Hey Kilos
<thatgraemeguy> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> inetpro ons gaan hom bietjie moet kort knip
<kulelu88> superfly: how is the debconf planning coming along?
<superfly> kulelu88: it's coming along. t-2 days to DC16
<superfly> I'm not doing a lot of the big things, so mostly just helping others out
<superfly> kulelu88: we will be live-streaming everything, so you can watch from the comfort of your own couch, or desk ;-)
<kulelu88> live-stream with periscope or something more reliable?
<kulelu88> where is oom Kilos ? this place is quiet these days
<superfly> kulelu88: no, for reals.
<kulelu88> I look forward to watching. will be exciting
<superfly> https://debconf16.debconf.org/schedule/
<superfly> if you click on the venue at the top (e.g. Menzies 9), there will be a live stream on that page (when the cameras and everything is set up)
<kulelu88> will our ZA bandwidth handle a live-stream? 
<superfly> we did a test run yesterday, and everything worked fine
<superfly> the biggest problem will be UCT outbound.
<kulelu88> tested with how many streamers? A few thousand would be the best test
<superfly> kulelu88: no, it was just trying to see if we *could* stream :-)
<kulelu88> superfly: maybe having a 15 minute stream delay might be a good idea?
<kulelu88> that way you can load it onto youtube as it streams and let their servers handle the load
<superfly> kulelu88: this is Debian, we do not YouTube
<superfly> we only WeTube
<kulelu88> heh, wetube has no SSL :/
<superfly> not in my hands
<superfly> and besides, there's nothing actually going over that connection other than the video
<kulelu88> so you guys prefer wetube over archive.org?
<kulelu88> theblazehen: you around?
<inetpro> superfly: I get "Video format or MIME type is not supported", what would I have to install to get it working?
<superfly> inetpro: nothing. it's not streaming at the moment,
<inetpro> ok cool, thanks
<superfly> kulelu88: yes, because our own infrastructure
<superfly> kulelu88: where I am not really "we"
<inetpro> I hope there will be an option to select a low quality stream in order to reduce bandwidth usage
<kulelu88> so many slots are empty though. is this by design? superfly 
<superfly> kulelu88: content team will fill them
<superfly> DC16 proper only starts on Sunday
<kulelu88> superfly: does there exist a FLOSS alternative to github?
<superfly> kulelu88: gitlab
<kulelu88> superfly: but that's running behind a paid-for company. I'm talking something equivalent to the PSF
<inetpro> kulelu88: PSF = Python Software Foundation?
<kulelu88> yes, correct inetpro 
<inetpro> thanks
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos--> hmm...
<Kilos> cyrilb are you winning?
<cyrilb> winning what?
<Kilos> with whatever you are doing here man
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> like making progress
<inetpro> cyrilb: are you in Cape Town or still in JHB?
<cyrilb> CT
<cyrilb> debugging Rsyslog at the moment
<inetpro> you here for DC16 as well?
<inetpro> there*
<cyrilb> of course
<cyrilb> I'm here for the Debconf
<inetpro> who's car is that with the Debian registration?
<cyrilb> https://twitter.com/cyb_bo/status/748856473464307712
<cyrilb> no idea
<cyrilb> probably one of the orgs
<inetpro> for those who haven't seen it: https://twitter.com/cyb_bo/status/748856473464307712
<cyrilb> someone from SA, for sure
<cyrilb> love it
<inetpro> oops... I didn't see you posted the link already :-)
<kulelu88> thats some serious Debian love
<Kilos> western province
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> supper time
<pavlushka> Kilos: isn't it a little (hugely) late than usual?
<magespawn> goint to assume Kilos is eating, thats whay no reply
<Kilos> what pavlushka 
<Kilos> we always eat at 7
<pavlushka> Kilos: your dinner time.
<pavlushka> timing
<Kilos> but from the 4th will eat at 6.30
<magespawn> summmer time dinner
<Kilos> soapy moving from 6.30 to 7
<magespawn> ah right the idiot box
<Kilos> im the only one not glued to the tv when 7de laan is on
<magespawn> home time, chat later all
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> wb AudaciousTUX 
<Kilos> Maaz forecast pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: Friday: Clear. High: 21° C., Friday Night: Clear. Low: 7° C., Saturday: Clear. High: 20° C., Saturday Night: Clear. Low: 4° C., Sunday: Partly Cloudy. High: 17° C., Sunday Night: Clear. Low: 3° C., Monday: Clear. High: 18° C., Monday Night: Clear. Low: 3° C., Tuesday: Clear. High: 18° C., Tuesday Night: Clear. Low: 4° C., Wednesday: Clear. High:
<Maaz> 18° C., Wednesday Night: Clear. Low: 4° C., Thursday: Clear. High: 17° C., Thursday Nigh…
<Kilos> inetpro ^^
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> sneeu op al die berge by more aand en suid wind wat die koue bring
<inetpro> Kilos: that's just par for the course. it's winter after all
<Kilos> ja but a bit late imo
<Kilos> fig treas still budding now all buds gonna die
<Kilos> trees
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> cover them up asap tomorrow
<Kilos> i will do
<Kilos> but lotsa frost cloth needed
<inetpro> how big are the trees?
<Kilos> most are small. large ones got wiped 2 or 3 years ago with the black frost
<Kilos> one l=arge one next door still
<inetpro> I remember my mom covering sensitive trees with grass
<Kilos> ill try some grass in plastic bags, might help
<Kilos> neighbour has planted soe fruit trees that cost R700 each
<Kilos> they all have frost cloth over them
<inetpro> ouch
<Kilos> nothing is cheap anymore
<inetpro> find some thatch grass
<Kilos> only grass left here is what we cut to feed sheep when everything else is gone
<Kilos> got quite a big pile
<Kilos> night all. sleep warm
#ubuntu-za 2016-07-02
<Kilos> morning superfly inetpro paddatrapper tumbleweed et al
<paddatrapper> Morning Kilos
<tumbleweed> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> i see chrome also does it on 16.04
<Kilos> oops
<inetpro> Kilos: why so quiet today?
<Kilos> everyone else quiet and sharks playing
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> have tried to help one bd guy with 16.04 black screen crash midway in an upgrade
<inetpro> bd guy?
<Kilos> one of pavlushkas croud
<inetpro> ah
<Kilos> crowd as well
<Kilos> everyone here is happy to just lurk
<inetpro> of course... it's cold
<Kilos> firefox was using 100% cpu on another 16.04
<Kilos> opera works fine
<Kilos> couple more complained about ff last upgrade
<inetpro> works fine by me
<Kilos> weird 
<inetpro> and mine even says to me, "Congrats! You’re using the latest version of Firefox."
<Kilos> there are many links about 16.04 and browsers hitting 100% cpu
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> you one of the lucky ones
 * inetpro has been using Firefox since before beta 1
<inetpro> you can't beat it
<Kilos> im happy with opera
<Kilos> does what i need
<inetpro> it's still not open source
<Kilos> did you check trello inetpro 
<Kilos> what more cleaning up can be done
<inetpro> not sure, what you trying to do?
<Kilos> dunno
<Kilos> its in meeting agenda i think
<inetpro> so those current activities are really current?
<Kilos> clean up stuff we arent going to do and have done
<Kilos> Maaz seen chesedo
<Maaz> Kilos: chesedo was last seen 2 days, 9 hours, 19 minutes and 1 second ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-06-29 23:49:02 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-07-02 00:37:22 PDT
<Kilos> i had forgotten about trello till he mentioned it at the meeting
<Kilos> and remember there is still one merge to africa channel when fly is free again one day
<Kilos> lions killing the sharks
<Kilos> 30/0
<inetpro> eish!
<Kilos> 37/0
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> 37/10
<gremble> Good evening guys
<gremble> The link /vmlinuz.old is a damaged link
<gremble> Removing symbolic link vmlinuz.old 
<gremble>  you may need to re-run your boot loader[grub]
<gremble> What does re-running my bootloader mean?
<gremble> Nevermind. I found out
<inetpro> gremble: it's a pointless message
<inetpro> somebody should just fix it
<inetpro> causes too much confusion
<Kilos> but that means run sudo update-grub right?
<Kilos> i got the message a week ago as well
<Kilos> then i reinstalled guc-pc and grub-pc-bin as well i think
<Kilos> but if it has removed that link surely it has already made a new one
<Kilos> .old is unused isnt it inetpro ?
<gremble> My system keeps installing linux-headers-4.20.0-41 and the other stuff, but after installation, it says that they are ready for removal with autoremovie
<gremble> remove*
<Kilos> those are old things
<Kilos> you save space
<inetpro> Kilos: the message can be safely ignored
<Kilos> apt-get autoremove
<Kilos> .old is unsused right inetpro ?
<inetpro> Kilos: obviously
<Kilos> thats why it can be safely ignored
<inetpro> gremble: sudo apt autoremove
<gremble> Yes. I do that. But then it just reinstalls it
<Kilos> oh does apt do it as well
<inetpro> on 16.04 it does 
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> run upgrade again gremble 
<Kilos> sudo apt upgrade
<Kilos> removed things shouldnt reinstall
<inetpro> gremble: what version of Ubuntu?
<gremble> inetpro, 15.10
<inetpro> make sure you don't miss other errors in output 
<inetpro> run this again:
<inetpro> sudo apt-get update
<Kilos> isnt that unsupported anymore
<inetpro> End of life date: July 2016
<Kilos> its july now isnt it
<Kilos> ai!
<gremble> Can I update it without reinstalling?
<Kilos> you can upgrade to 16.04
<Kilos> update manager should give the option
<Kilos> or pro will give a command
<Kilos> lotsa data will be used though
<gremble> Uncapped ADSL. Not so bad. Just slow
<Kilos> then you can upgrade
<inetpro> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo update-manager -d
<Kilos> hopefully you dont use and apps that are still buggy
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> s/and/any
<inetpro> start with a backup first, if you have important stuff
<gremble> Did that, still on 15.10 :P
<gremble> Lol it is a 2GB upgrade
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> ⚠️ ALERT: Intense #COLDFRONT now in #Gauteng. Strong ridging high in the mix with early forecast showing cold weather well into next week.
<inetpro> brrrr....
<gremble> Dammit. Have to check my trees then.
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> i forgot to cover the fig tress buds
<Kilos> and inetpro 
<Kilos> what did you say this morning when i said bit cold coming
<Kilos> its that time of the year or something
<Kilos> maybe it was yesterday
<Kilos> night all and sundry
<Kilos> sleep warm
#ubuntu-za 2016-07-03
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hmm... za frozen
<Kilos> hi gremble did you win with the upgrade
<inetpro> .
<Kilos> who has a tail today
<inetpro> tail?
<sakhi> _
<Kilos> you told me that . means i got a tail
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> sigh
 * inetpro was talking about "it"
<Kilos> so what does it mean if you do
<Kilos> .
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> Kilos: it's a heartbeat
<Kilos> thats what i asked
<inetpro> a sign of life
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> and the ..
<inetpro> or anything you want it to be
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> dat ek so moet sukkel met my volk
<inetpro> like saying I'm here 
<Kilos> oh you just lazy to type?
<inetpro> why type if I don't have to?
<Kilos> so i can understand man
<inetpro> oh btw, good evening everyone... oops, I mean good $daytime
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sjoe ek sukkel my gaai af party keer
<inetpro> so, who's at debconf today?
<inetpro> Kilos: you not taking part even?
<Kilos> in what?
<inetpro> debconf
<Kilos> they too far away man
<Kilos> and they all too clever for me
<Kilos> im a greeter bot member
<inetpro> Next topic at 14:00 - 14:30 What is Debian? by Bdale Garbee, et al. 
<Kilos> and now loco revival slave
<inetpro> you take part in the comfort of your home... see https://debconf16.debconf.org/schedule/
<Kilos> you can post those bits, that would be nice and ill say ty
<Kilos> and offer coffee
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already. Just type in Maaz coffee please
<magespawn>   hi lurkers
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
 * inetpro has no data to enjoy the luxury
<Kilos> oh but i have?
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> i saw that add for 5g data for R99 a month
<inetpro> Kilos: I thought guys sponsored data for you by now with all your efforts
<Kilos> how great that would be
<Kilos> but contract only
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> with luck they will make a prepaid offer like that then ill be smiling
<Kilos> you guys have got me involved in major wars
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> we in our happy little za group dont know whats happening in the rest of the world
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> and inetpro you dont even have coffee with me
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> i need to rebel
<inetpro> I'm just lurking here
<Kilos> why
<Kilos> you should let each kid get that R99 promo then you will have more data for yourself
<Kilos> magespawn whats news by you lad
<Kilos> you leave work very late hey
<Kilos> and i wait so long for replies that i often forget what i asked
<gremble> Kilos, Yup. Done and dusted. Nothing broke so far
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> try stick with lts releases
<inetpro> superfly: will we be able to view video streams later?
<Kilos> every 6 month release is for peeps with time to play
<magespawn> not much just working support thie weekend, fairly quite so getting studying done
<Kilos> ah
 * inetpro lol at Pat Symcox's tweet earlier, "Scared to put my TV on this morning just in case they are showing highlights again....it was tough to endure..."
<inetpro> Kilos: ^^
<Kilos> what was hard to endure inetpro 
<Kilos> i dont watch videos
<inetpro> he's a shark man
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> the game
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> why does his name sound so familiar
<inetpro> retired Test and ODI cricketer for South Africa
<Kilos> oh yes, ty
<inetpro> has commentated for Supersport and ESPN Star Sports on cricket around the world... played under Kepler Wessels and Hansie Cronje
<Kilos> i didnt no he commentated as well
<magespawn> Spin bowler
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> i go eat
<inetpro> bon appétit
<magespawn> was that the sharks b team?
<inetpro> magespawn: we don't talk about it
 * inetpro will rather talk about soccer
<inetpro> at least my team went though last night
<inetpro> through*
<inetpro> that game between Germany and Italy was the most nerve-wreaking game I've watched in a very long time
<inetpro> like one guy pointed out, "Germany looked terrible during the penalties. But luckily for them, so did Italy!"
<Kilos> hmm...
<magespawn> so germany went through?
 * Kilos thought geeks dont do sport
<Kilos> ive been mislead all this time
<magespawn> geeks do nerds don't
<Kilos> i was told geeks dont do sport on this very channel
<magespawn> by a nerd maybe?
<Kilos> hahaha the fly will shout at you
<inetpro> magespawn: yes, Germany missed three penalties yet still triumphed over Italy in an often shambolic shoot-out at the end of a draining match
<inetpro> the 18 penalties ties the record for the most in a EURO shoot-out
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> who evere bought tickets to that match got their moneys worth in terms of time
<gremble> https://www.pgexercises.com Don't know if anyone saw this. It is pretty cool
<magespawn> thanks for that gremble 
<gremble> np. Its a lot of fun :P (coming from someone who absolutely detested the databases module at uni)
<Kilos> Maaz seen mopkop
<Maaz> Kilos: mopkop was last seen 1 year, 15 days, 18 hours, 58 minutes and 34 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-06-23 10:53:49 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-06-23 11:23:11 PDT
<Kilos> wow i found this in my mail address book
<Kilos> Satan <gnu@xrs.net>
<Kilos> where could that have come from and how did it get in
<Kilos> grrrr
<magespawn> no idea Kilos
<magespawn> home time for me, chat later all
<Kilos> go safe
<Kilos> hmm...
<superfly> inetpro: did you watch that talk?
<inetpro> superfly: I haven't watched any yet
<inetpro> which one are you referring to?
<Kilos> wb gremble 
<gremble> Thanks. My internet is incredibly unstable today
<inetpro> superfly: so are recordings available to view afterwards?
<Kilos> zipper hows things there
<inetpro> good and yourself Kilos
<inetpro> oops... he didn't ask me :-)
<Kilos> hahahahahahahaha
<Kilos> what are you drinking
<Kilos> have some coffee
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on'
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: There isn't a pot on
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure
<inetpro> brilliant idea, thanks Kilos
<Kilos> im ok ty inetpro 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and inetpro!
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<Kilos> power  gone 
<inetpro> ai!
<superfly> so who is watching the live streaming?
<superfly> it's paddatrapper's hard work
<superfly> so who is watching the live streaming?
<superfly> it's paddatrapper's hard work
<paddatrapper> Haha. Thanks superfly
<pavlushka> Hello ZA, guys hope you country's peace restored, :)
<pavlushka> Hello theblazehen !
#ubuntu-za 2017-06-26
<Kilos--> bad connection day again
<Kilos--> morning everyone and inetpro 
<bushtech> Kilos--: you connecting via sim data card?
<Kilos--> usb modem bushtech 
<Kilos--> tried 3 d-link 157 best so far
<Kilos--> tower probs
<bushtech> Yagi antenna from poynting was the best solution for me
<Kilos--> i get strong signal but mostly ony 2g connection
<Kilos--> full signal when sim in cell fone
<bushtech> dont know if data signal and phone signal necessarily correspond
<Kilos--> no the data side also strong signal but the towers are 2g not even 3g or hsdpa
<bushtech> ah. bugger
<Kilos--> lol
<Kilos--> voda gives a 3g signal but tower offline 3 or 4 days a week
<bushtech> yeah. good luck. Voda been promising me a new tower for about 3 years
<Kilos--> lol
<Kilos--> they only worry about high volume areas
<bushtech> lucky you cant reply to the sms's they send you or I would have told them what they can do with their tower
<Kilos--> ditto
<Kilos--> and when you get heavy on a fone call the call drops magically
<bushtech> yep, got the T shirt
<Kilos--> lol
<bushtech> and you dont want to know how many phone calls it takes to get the location of a tower out of them
<bushtech> full blown paranoia
 * pavlushka is not here, He is celebrating Eid :p
<andrewlsd> o/ hi peeps.
<chesedo> afternoon all
<andrewlsd> cheers peeps.
<CraigZim> Bye
<inetpro> Good Morning everyone 
<superfly> Morning inetpro
<inetpro> how are you doing sir? 
<superfly> inetpro: I'm fine thanks, just busy busy busy
#ubuntu-za 2017-06-27
<inetpro> goeimore
<chesedo-> afternoon inetpro and all others
<superfly> hi chesedo-
<chesedo> hi superfly, how goes?
<superfly> chesedo: I'm good thank you, and you?
<chesedo> superfly: great ty
<chesedo> what's the weather like lately now that summer is in its peak?
<superfly> chesedo: most days are between 38 and 45 :-)
<chesedo> that just sounds like hell!!
<superfly> nope, just hot. Thank goodness for air conditioning
<chesedo> my grandma lifes in Ellisras so can only compare it to those temps
<paddatrapper> \o
 * chesedo is also a winter person which won't help much
<superfly> hey paddatrapper
<chesedo> hi paddatrapper
 * paddatrapper is tired of studying...
<paddatrapper> How are things?
<superfly> paddatrapper: are you still involved with DebConf?
<superfly> paddatrapper: sterkte
<paddatrapper> superfly: Very much so. Pretty much running the audio stide of stuff this year (RattusRattus isn't coming)
<superfly> paddatrapper: got your Canadian visa yet? :-D
<paddatrapper> superfly: I've applied, still waiting for a response
<NeRoboto> Hello.
<CraigZim> hello
<NeRoboto> Am I late
<NeRoboto> ?
<CraigZim> according to the log, nothing happened
<NeRoboto> CraigZim: This is my first time. Is this frequent occurrence?
<CraigZim> Im not in Za , but this is an active group
<NeRoboto> Interesting. Maybe This was an exception. I'll see what happens next month.
<CraigZim> Okay chat then :)
<superfly> Was there supposed to be a meeting today? chesedo?
<CraigZim> hi superfly :Next Meeting: Tue, 27 June 20:30, Agenda: https://bit.ly/2qLZfPB | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | 
<paddatrapper> hi NeRoboto 
<paddatrapper> whoops...
<superfly> CraigZim: I'm in the US, so my time is a bit off, but today is the 27th
<CraigZim> and now 21:16
<superfly> hmmm, so there was supposed to be a meeting
<paddatrapper> guess we'll have to post-pone?
<paddatrapper> s/-//
<CraigZim> good night all
<chesedo> superfly: yes there was
<chesedo> and hi NeRoboto
<chesedo> it seems that we will have to take it up next month
<chesedo> NeRoboto: was there a specific section you are interested in?
<NeRoboto> Hi chesedo
<NeRoboto> I'm just curious.
<NeRoboto> I like Ubuntu.
<NeRoboto> A lot.
<NeRoboto> Too much.
<chesedo> Lol NeRoboto welcome to the fan base :D
<Kilos> evening chesedo inetpro and everyone else
<chesedo> And feel free to stick around
<chesedo> Hi Kilos 
<chesedo> We seem to have forgotten about tonight's meeting
<NeRoboto> chesedo: What timezone are you?
<chesedo> NeRoboto: sast
<NeRoboto> chesedo: Cool. Same here.
<NeRoboto> I need to sleep soon, though. Work is merciless.
<NeRoboto> I get forced to work on Windows.
<chesedo> Kilos: NeRoboto se.ems to be new (to me atleast)
<chesedo> Same here
<NeRoboto> Because Microsoft is where the money is apparently.
<chesedo> And quasseldroid keeps crashing on me...
<chesedo> Night all
<NeRoboto> Night, chesedo
<Kilos> lol
#ubuntu-za 2017-06-28
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> and inetpro 
<CraigZim> Morning 
<CraigZim> Morning Kilos and all
<Kilos> hi CraigZim 
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos-> evening inetpro 
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Kilos you forgot to tell us that we have a meeting
<Maaz> inetpro: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> good morning everyone 
<inetpro> superfly: that means you also
<inetpro> you work far too hard these days
#ubuntu-za 2017-06-29
<inetpro> motd is advertising HBO's Silicon Valley https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/base-files/+bug/1701068
<inetpro> that's not cool 
<inetpro> good morning everyone 
<inetpro> oh and hi superfly also 
<superfly> hi inetpro
<chesedo> morning inetpro and others
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Kilos> and inetpro 
<pavlushka> Ahoy ZA!
<pavlushka> Kilos: managed a RPI, gonna boot lineage OS (android) 14.1 on it, lets see
<pavlushka> version 3B
<Kilos> good luck
<Kilos> guys when i run a command from this site to get block size  i get and error i/o error read error on old image
<Kilos> is there some block on the cd?
<Kilos> i changed the path to /dev/sr0 because it was /dev/cdrom
<Kilos> k3b doesnt wanna work or im not seeing something
<Kilos> i want to copy 2 cds so the originals can be stored in a safe place
<superfly> Kilos: if you don't give us the actual error message, we can't help you
<Kilos> sec ill try get it exact, its on desktop with no nets
<Kilos> isoinfo: input/output error. Read error on old image
<Kilos> thats the exact message superfly , and good evening to you, how are you all?
<superfly> Kilos: that still doesn't tell me anything, I need more context.
<superfly> Kilos: we're doing fine thanks
<Kilos> there is nothing more. i ran that dd command and that is all the output there is
<superfly> what dd command?
<Kilos> sec i get
<Kilos> [root@testserver ~]# dd if=/dev/cdrom of=test.iso bs=<block size from above> count=<volume size from above>
<Kilos> i get the link
<Kilos> https://www.thomas-krenn.com/en/wiki/Create_an_ISO_Image_from_a_source_CD_or_DVD_under_Linux
<superfly> so did you actually type in "<block size from above>" or did you type in the block size?
<Kilos> i wanted  to do that
<superfly> Kilos: You mentioned K3b, do you have that installed?
<Kilos> nono first command gets the block size, thats where i get the error
<Kilos> yes i have k3b and it copies but does not want to write it
<Kilos> sorry i thought i gave the link erlier
<superfly> Kilos: K3b can make ISOs
<Kilos> ok ill look at that again then ty
<superfly> Kilos: in K3b, Tools -> Copy Medium
<superfly> Kilos: then, at the bottom in the "Settings" block, there's an option that says, "Only create image"
<superfly> Kilos: then select the "Image" tab and tell it where to write your image
<Kilos> great ty superfly let me work my way through that
<Kilos> yay ty superfly i didnt even try the tools route, havent used it for too long i spose
<Kilos> cant even remember what for iether
<Kilos> either
#ubuntu-za 2017-06-30
<squish102> ok 3 gtx 1070's and one gtx 970 doing some mining
<squish102> think i am a little late to the party :(
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> yes inetpro it is friday
<MaNI> freedom friday
<paddatrapper> morning MaNI, Kilos 
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper 
<Kilos> hi MaNI 
<paddatrapper> it's been raingin all day so far :)
<Kilos> if it rains here in winter we freeze after
<paddatrapper> hehe. We desperately need more of it
<nsnzero> evening all
<Kilos> wb inetpro 
<Kilos> hi nsnzero 
<Kilos> nearly bedtime
<nsnzero> oops forgot i was online
<nsnzero> uses a spare laptop - my hp 250 got screen issues need to replace the screen or cable to it 
<Kilos> lol. sleep tight everyone
#ubuntu-za 2017-07-01
<paddatrapper> I need suggestions. A friend of mine has run into disk consistency issues that are preventing boot on 10.04 (!). The error message from initramfs says to run fsck, however it is not installed and apt isn't accessible. Booting from a live disk has the same issue (fsck not installed). 
<superfly> paddatrapper: just install fdisk in the live system
<paddatrapper> superfly: dpkg not found on the live system 
<superfly> Er fsck
<superfly> Wat 
<superfly> Sorry I meant live disk
<superfly> The live disk should have dpkg installed
<paddatrapper> I'm just waiting for him to send me the exact message 
<paddatrapper> Live disk is 10.10 
<superfly> Probably an permission error
<superfly> Oh dear, your friend is stuck in the past... 
<paddatrapper> Yup. I plan on giving him Debian 9/Ubuntu 16.04 next time I see him 
<paddatrapper> Seems like he doesn't have Internet at home, so any machine there that doesn't come to campus doesn't get updated 
<superfly> Joy. 
<paddatrapper> superfly: how are you doing? 
<superfly> At the moment, recovering from gastro. Otherwise I'm good. 
<paddatrapper> Fun times... Glad you're recovering 
<superfly> Yesterday was not fun. 
<superfly> I heard there are some people complaining about temperatures of 40 degrees in Cape Town
<superfly> Here in Arizona, 40 is a cool day. 
<superfly> :) 
<superfly> Well, earlier this year, I imagine that is pretty cold right now
<superfly> paddatrapper: how are you? 
<paddatrapper> superfly: We've had a fire going about 12 hours out of every 24 lately... 
<paddatrapper> I'm good thanks. Last 2 exams next week and then I'm free to work on GSoC and other interesting things 
<superfly> \o/
#ubuntu-za 2018-06-27
<vulcan> RIP Slack for Ubuntu it seems :(
<vulcan> Also Slack on Mobile
<paddatrapper> vulcan: slack is having global issues - https://status.slack.com/2018-06/142edcb9e52c7663
#ubuntu-za 2018-07-01
<Retrodog> greets
